#ubuntu-es 2011-10-17
<ramrebol> se ve horrible. Reiniciare. Veamos que pasa.
<ramrebol> si entro a gnome se ve horrible. Si entro a gnome-clasic se ve bien
<fosco_> ramrebol: sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-standard
<fosco_> por defecto parece q ubuntu no instala el tema basico de gnomeshell
<fosco_> por eso se ve tan mal
<ramrebol> fosco_: pero gnome-shell es un tema de gnome, o algo mas?
<fosco_> es mucho más que un tema
<N3x4> Es una shell
<cousteau> de gnome
<ramrebol> pero pero tener los efectos de compiz?  me basta el scale y zoom desktop
<fosco_> el scale lo lleva incorporado el shell, simplemente situal el icono en la esquina superior izquierda de la pantalla
<ramrebol> fosco_: es normal entonces que no corriera bien en "gnome" y si en "gnome clasic"?
<fosco_> es normal porque le falta el tema
<fosco_> instala lo q te puse y ya se verá bien
<ramrebol> a, perfecto. Installing...
<ramrebol> ahora vuelvo
<ramrebol> scale funciona perfecto (quizas se abren mas bonito que con compiz), las ventanas se ven perfectas (las abro con gnome-do) pero la barra de arriba se ve mal. Se ven letras desordenadas. Estoy viendo la configuracion a ver si pillo como revertir esto
<fosco_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Wz8Fw8GjV7Y/Ta3ceJy_6dI/AAAAAAAACDA/-ZPYt5FgXhw/s1600/screenshot_001.png <- así lo veo yo, con la vista de "escalar"
<ramrebol> fosco_: ese efecto funciona muy bonito. Pero la barra de arriba se ve mal, y no puedo hacer un screenshot supongo que por lo mismo.
<ramrebol> que lata. No veo forma de solucionar el problema. Se veia bonito :
<fosco_> dices q no puedes hacer una captura?
<ramrebol> nop. Muestra el fondo de escritorio. Supongo que el problema estara solucionado
<fosco_> curioso, bueno, si no te funciona bien siempre puedes volver a unity
<esteban22x> hola tengo problemas con nautilus ,  salio con bugs al darle upgrade a mi ubuntu 11.04  creo que era la version anterio
<ramrebol> pero se ven algunas letras de mi nombre (arriba en la derecha), con el apellido, al centro un par de cuadritos negros donde debiera ir la fecha
<esteban22x> intente reinstalar nautilus por synaptics y no sirvio de mucho
<ramrebol> fosco_: claro, voy a dar vueltas unos 10 minutos a ver si logro dar con la solucion. Si no, de vuelta a unity
<fosco_> esteban22x: que problema?
<esteban22x> salio con bugs, es decir, sin la barra de arriba
<esteban22x> la barra lateral desarreglada
<esteban22x> cuando digo barra lateral es donde se listan las carpetas esas
<fosco_> no entiendo a que te refieres
<fosco_> que barra te falta?
<esteban22x> te paso captura?
<fosco_> si, mejor
<esteban22x> http://ubuntuone.com/1oVNBLNeLSHM3SHDRJxJM4
<fosco_> uo no veo nada raro ahi
<fosco_> yo*
<esteban22x> esa barra donde se listan las carpetas al lado y arriba deberian haber otras funciones
<esteban22x> no creo deberia ser asi
<esteban22x> en #ubuntu me dijeron que reinstalando con synaptics
<fosco_> la barra de menús Archivo, Edición, Ver ... la tienes integrada en el panel superior de unity
<esteban22x> pero reinstale y nada pasa
<fosco_> la barra de título con los botones de control de la ventana está oculta porque la ventana está maximizada
<fosco_> lo demás está correcto
<esteban22x> la barra de al lado , donde se listan las carpetas
<fosco_> nautilus3 es así, tal como lo ves
<esteban22x> es asi? D;
<fosco_> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/mcd7lny3/screenshot_001.png <- así es como lo veo yo
<fosco_> bueno, me retiro, que aquí ya es muy tarde y mañana hay que trabajar
<fosco_> :)
<ramrebol> gracias fosco_ por todo
<ramrebol> que descanses
<ramrebol> enlos propietary soft no puedo instalar la primera opcion para ATI (post realise updates), solo la segunda. Eso puede traer problemas?
<ramrebol> creo que por eso no se ve bien mi gnome-shell: por problemas con la targeta de video
<ramrebol> aparece el driver ati instalado. Como hago para que corran los efectos?  mejor dicho, como me aseguro que lo estoy usando?
<ramrebol> a todo esto, que diferencia hay entre los dos drivers propietarios de ati??  porque solo puedo instalar el segundo. El primero me da error
<maverick> Hola gente! alguien sabe algo de ADA o conozca un irc donde pueda preguntar?
<OberonKing> Buenas!!!
<N3x4> hola OberonKing
<OberonKing> una pregunta... alguno tiene problemas de multiples sonidos con el 11.10???
<OberonKing> si miro un video en firefox... no anda el audio en nada mas y viceversa
<OberonKing> alguno????
<OberonKing> una pregunta... alguno tiene problemas de multiples sonidos con el 11.10???
<OberonKing> alguno????
<OberonKing> si miro un video en firefox... no anda el audio en nada mas y viceversa
<locodir-user> buenas noches arp-
<locodir-user> soy zoclo
<locodir-user> de anoche
<locodir-user> pues no pude arreglar el problema
<OberonKing> una pregunta... alguno tiene problemas de multiples sonidos con el 11.10???
<OberonKing> si miro un video en firefox... no anda el audio en nada mas y viceversa
<yaraujo> nop
<yaraujo> yo tenia problemas con la card
<yaraujo> pero este ubuntu nuevo me gusta mucho
<locodir-user> yo no puedo iniciar 11.10
<yaraujo> revisaste el password ?
<locodir-user> apache2 no puede iniciarse
<yaraujo> escribiste
<n-iCe> cómo instalo un kernel nuevo
<yaraujo> sudo service apache start
<n-iCe> el último kernel
<yaraujo> ??
<locodir-user> pero yo no quiero iniciar apache
<yaraujo> service apache stop
<yaraujo> para detener
<locodir-user> cuando se va a iniciar el sistema, dice qeu buscando network, luego dice qeu tardara otros 60 segundos mas
<yaraujo> esta por wifi ?
<locodir-user> despues dice que iniciara el sistema sin configurar network
<locodir-user> y cuando sale el indicador arriba, se queda flasheando lento y no carga nada
<yaraujo> que version es 32 24 ?
<yaraujo> 64
<locodir-user> 32
<yaraujo> actualizaste de una version anterior ?
<locodir-user> si
<locodir-user> de la 11.04
<yaraujo> osea tenias el ubuntu ya instalado
<locodir-user> si
<yaraujo> no lo se yo siempre lo instalo desde 0
<yaraujo> por problemas de compatibilidad
<locodir-user> tenia el 11.04, e hize el update a 11.10
<locodir-user> pero como se puede hacer eso sin perder los archivos personales?
<yaraujo> reinstalo todo
<yaraujo> subelos a dropbox
<yaraujo> o ubuntu one
<locodir-user> cuantos Ggs da dropbox?
<yaraujo> 5
<yaraujo> creo
<locodir-user> tengo solo en fotografias familiares como 20\
<yaraujo> =O
<yaraujo> tienes dvds
<yaraujo> quemalas en dvds
<n-iCe> donde se instala el grub de boot?
<yaraujo> /etc/default/grub
<n-iCe> es que estoy instalando un kernel
<n-iCe> pero dice esto:
<n-iCe> http://pastebin.com/uzQXQpGg
<n-iCe> está bien?
<n-iCe> cómo se cuál debería poner yo
<OberonKing> una pregunta... alguno tiene problemas de multiples sonidos con el 11.10???
<OberonKing> si miro un video en firefox... no anda el audio en nada mas y viceversa
<yaraujo> ya vengo
<locodir-user> eso es lo unico que me queda hacer, quemar todo a dvds
<carlos> hola, como puedo hacer login remoto a mi PC?, estoi usando WakeOnLan para prenderla y TeamViewer para escritorio remoto, pero no puedo hacer login ): Estoi usando 11.04.
<kurama10> buenas
<kurama10> algun programador en  java por estos rumbos?
<khalid_> hola amigos para leier un dvd en ubuntu que programa tingo que tener
<xangua> khalid_: libdvdcs2
<xangua> puedes instalarlo si agregas el repositorio de medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<khalid_> anigos nada no mi da nada solo yyyyyyyyyyyyy en terminal
<khalid_> alguna ayuda mas
<xangua> pus si no explicas que no te anda nadie te puede ayudar
<xangua> buenas nochea
<xangua> noches*
<khalid_> es que el dvd que tingo vlc no puede lier
<khalid_> como puedo ver mi pilecula en dvd en ubuntu
<mosh> x
<mosh> w
<Tiffon> nas
<ninock> hola Tiffon
<fabio> hola a todos, tengo natty con gnome2, y me dice el update-manager que quiere pasarme a oneiric
<fabio> seguire teniendo gnome2, o me pondra unity
<fabio> eo
<fosco_> te pondrá gnome3 y unity
<fabio> no me digas
<fabio> pero luego podre elegir entre esas dos opciones
<fabio> no?
<fosco_> no son opciones excluyentes
<fosco_> unity se ejecuta sobre gnome3
<fosco_> no puedes elegir entre gnome3 y unity
<fosco_> podrás elegir entre gnome3+unity o gnome3+otra_cosa
<fabio> vamos k voy a perder gnome2 y me va  a poner unity
<fosco_> gnome2 no lo tendrás, eso seguro
<fabio> y gonme3 puro?
<fosco_> gnome3 puro sería gnome3+gnomeshell
<fosco_> lo puedes usar perfectamente si instalas gnomeshell
<fabio> osea k upgrado
<fabio> y luego
<fabio> aptitude install gnomeshell?
<fabio> tengo miedo
<kakashi__> Hola  buenas, alguien ha tenido el problema de no poder apagar el ordenador en Ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> de qué tienes miedo?
<fabio> de perder mi gnome2
<fabio> enfrentarme a un mundo nuevo de sensaciones
<fabio> xddd
<fosco_> si no quieres perder gnome2 no actualices
<fosco_> pero el proceso no tiene mucho misterio ni dificultad
<fabio> sobre todo no quiero unity
<fabio> tuve gnomeshell en arch linux y me gusto
<fabio> me puedes confirmar como quedarme con gnomeshell puro
<fabio> actualizo a oneiric
<fabio> y luego isntall gnome shell?
<fosco_> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/10/5-maneras-de-deshacerse-de-unity.html
<kakashi__> kakashi
<kakashi__> Buenas alguien tiene el problema de no poder apagar la PC en Ubuntu 11.10?
<kakashi__> Algún alma caritativa  que  me eche una mano
<fabio> mola tu blog fosco_
<fabio> te voy a seguir en twitter hombre
<fabio> joder veo k usas gnomeshell tu tb
<Exio> :D Termino de bajar ubuntu
<Exio> lo pruebo a la vuelta
<Exio> eh, fail, no es el ot
<Nukeador> Buenas
<Nukeador> ¿A alguien más le pasa que no puede usar calc porque no van las funciones en español?
<Nukeador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/873702
<Nukeador> Parece que pasa en más idiomas
<Nukeador> Lo cual implica que no puedes trabajar con ninguna hoja que hayas guardado anteriormente
<Nukeador> Bastante grave :S
<hashashin> nas
<omikron4> Nukeador: parece ser un bug de libreoffice pues a mi me salen tambien las funciones en ingles y español
<Nukeador> omikron4, pero no te pasa el bug?
<omikron4> Nukeador: lo que habria que probar si es que, como se han traducido, las funciones funcionan bien
<omikron4> Nukeador: yo es que no lo uso. pero al decirlo tu mire y lo he visto
<Nukeador> yo por ejemplo tengo muchos archivos de calc
<Nukeador> y en ninguno funcionan las funciones
<omikron4> digo que aunque tengo el calc no lo uso, pues me dedico a hacer nada
<Nukeador> porque se han creado en español
<Nukeador> cosas como MAYÚSC ALEATORIO etc
<Nukeador> vamos, todas las funciones xD
<omikron4> ppues si no funcionan es algo grave.. se tendra que informar a canonical
<Nukeador> Se supone que en el bug, la persona que ha informado dice que lo hablo personalmente con la persona que mantiene el paquete
<Nukeador> Björn Michaelsen
<omikron4> pues se supone lo arreglaran.. entre tanto si lo necesitas, pues bajate la hoja de gnome
<omikron4> creo que se llama gnumeric
<Nukeador> Me va a tocar, porque tenía cosas en las que trabajar y me he encontrado con ello
<Nukeador> :s
<Nukeador> omikron4, me parece que gnumeric no usa los mismos nombres para las funciones :S
<omikron4> pos solo te queda openoffice, Nukeador
<Nukeador> madre de dios, vaya liada xd
<polanski> ya estoy
<polanski> bueno al comprobar el classic no me convnece mucho
<polanski> voy a instalar el gnome3
<polanski> fosco
<fosco_> gnome3 ya lo tienes
<fosco_> lo que quizá quieras probar es gnome-shell
<fosco_> para eso simplemente elige el tipo de sesión Gnome, que ya lo debes tener disponible
<polanski> ya...elegí la qe quería pero claro como dije antes no es igal como la 11.4 que podía personalizarla...
<polanski> supongo que tendré que aguantarme por hablarlo más claro no? xD, si Canonical lo ha quitado para está versión habrá que adaptarse....
<fosco_> la reducción en las posibilidades de configuración es un hecho
<fosco_> aun así dentro de las limitaciones a mi gnome-shell me parece más configurable q unity
<polanski> La sección gnome es la que tienes puesta?
<fosco_> yo uso gnome-shell, que es la sesión Gnome, sí
<polanski> ajam. y bueno una pregunta un poco tonta, como es posible que al ejecutar una tarea no tengo los botones para minizar?
<polanski> solo tiene la de cerrar...
<fosco_> por defecto no los muestra, en gnome-shell no es necesario
<fosco_> pero si quieres ponerlos puedes hacerlo gacilmente desde gnome-tweak-tool
<fosco_> fácilmente*
<polanski> pues parece ser uqe ya lo tnego isntalado...
<fosco_> si
<polanski> y como lo configuro?
<Iulia> hola!! estoy actualizando a 11.10 desde 11.04 , 64 bits , segunda vez  . La primera ha fallado y ahora acaba de aparecer este mensaje de error http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/errorqv.png/
<Iulia> alguien sabe que se puede hacer por favor
<hellsing> Hola, tengo instalado la ultima version de xubuntu, la 11.10 y el unico problema que tengo es que al poner un fondo de escritorio cuando reinicio me pone el fondo predeterminado, y aún poniendo fondos del sistema sigue poniendo el determinado cuando reinicio, alguna solucion? gracias
<Ignacio> Hola,
<Ignacio> tengo una consulta
<Ignacio> que diferencia hay entre ubuntu 2d y ubuntu, ayer instale ubuntu 11.10!!
<Ignacio> Y no veo diferencias
<Ignacio> m4v:  Me puedes ayudar?
<Ignacio> !ubuntu2d
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntu2d'.
<Ignacio> *HELP ME*
<guampa> Ignacio: paciencia, aca son todos voluntarios. Cuando alguien pueda Y quiera Y sepa te ayudara. Antes no
<Ignacio> guampa:
<Ignacio> Sabes algo  de ubuntu 2d
<guampa> no, no se
<Ignacio> Gracias
<fosco_> Ignacio: ubuntu 2d usa unity sin aceleración 3D
<fosco_> para los ordenadores con gráficas no soportadas
<Ignacio> a ok
<Ignacio> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<fosco_> hasta luego
<Ignacio> Tienen
<Ignacio> ideaa?
<Ignacio> No me sube el brillo :S
<Ignacio> mE AYUDAN?
<Ignacio> Es raro
<Ignacio> xq' en la versiòn de ubuntu 10.04
<Ignacio> fn mas el boton de brillo mayor
<Ignacio> subiaa
<Ignacio> pero ahora no
<Ignacio> Configure el brillo desde pantalla
<Ignacio> y nada :S ayuda
<Ignacio> !brillo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'brillo'.
<hellsing> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ignacio> E?
<Ignacio> hellsing: Para que  Java
<hellsing> para mi
<hellsing> xd
<Ignacio> a ok
<niko> Ignacio: could you stop spamming #ubuntu-* channels ?
<Ignacio> yes and now
<Ignacio> Excuse me
<Ignacio> Estoy kick?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola amigos, saludos
<Ignacio> ELETRONICO_HW:  Hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo enviar sms a mi celular, cuando curre un error en Pc , ejecuta una aplicacion?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Ignacio: :D hOLA
<Ignacio> ELETRONICO_HW:  :P
<Ignacio> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ELETRONICO_HW> :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> Gracias por los saludos
<Ignacio> !chau
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chau'.
<Ignacio> !bye
<kubot> Au revoir!
<Ignacio> Me voy :D
<Ignacio> Chau!
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
 * Ignacio se va a estudiar
<ELETRONICO_HW> nadie sabe?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> Una duda : los administradores de sistema por lo general envian e,ail a sus correos u SMS , para efectos de falla en servidor ?
<guampa> es comun configurar un servidor para que envíe diversas notificaciones por mail
<ELETRONICO_HW> porke una vez un amigo me dijo q recibia datos en su celular
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero no se si era sms o email
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<guampa> seguramente, no creo que sea dificil por sms. nunca lo intente
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: es muy compeljo eso? sabes q aplicacion para Linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> para e-mail
<sabayonuser2> buenos dias, mi pregunta tiene poca relacion con S.O. pero creo que alguien puede decirme si sabe acerca de poner un tarjeta grafica en un notebook es posible de hacer?
<guampa> para enviar email? bsd-mailx
<guampa> no se si viene instalado por defecto
<ELETRONICO_HW> bsd-mailx es facil pa un novato? jajjaa
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: no es mas dificil que ningun otro cliente de mail, ademas trae su documentacion como cualquier comando
<guampa> es cuestion de leer la documentacion, consultar un poco en la web y usarlo
<ELETRONICO_HW> me imagino....
<guampa> pues bien
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo q pasa q realize cuando suceda eventos
<ELETRONICO_HW> eso ni me imagino
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<guampa> eso depende de lo que vos entiendas como eventos, el paquete logwatch te envía diversos resumenes sobre tus registros de aplicacion y sistema al correo que vos quieras, es muy configurable tambien
<guampa> despues tenes monitores mas poderosos como collectd
<guampa> y por ultimo podes escriptar vos (u alguien que sepa) si necesitas algo mas especializado, pero las utilidades que nombre son unas pocas, debe haber muchas mas todavia disponibles solo en los repositorios de Ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: cosas por ejemplo : nombre del error en el servidor :   2301 - falla blablabla.... sin internet se caio
<ELETRONICO_HW> me captas}
<guampa> por eso te digo arriba, si ningun paquete de los que te nombre u otro te proporciona esa funcionalidad, podes programarla vos o alguien que sepa
<guampa> asi es como comunmente se administran los servidores
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok, voy a ler mas
<ELETRONICO_HW> thanks
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: tu administras servidores?
<guampa> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> mira mi consulta va mas alla de algo tecnico
<ELETRONICO_HW> jaja
<ELETRONICO_HW> mi sueño es poder algun dia a dministrar un server , aunq sea pekeño
<ELETRONICO_HW> un pekeño pc server Linux
<guampa> probablemente califique mas para #ubuntu-es-offtopic entonces :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> si?
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: es muy complejo administrar?
<sabayonuser2> ok. gracias guampa
<guampa> sabayonuser2: ??
<Usuario> Hola buenos buen dia, Por favor me puden ayudar, el fin de semana deje descargando y corriendo la actualizacion de ocelot, pero hoy que regrese, la pc estaba apagada la encendi arranca pero se queda trabada en un mensaje que dice checking baqttery state, y starting timidity++ ALSA midi emulation, ountall: desconectado de plymouth
<lopulus> hola! actualice a ubuntu 11.10 y quisiera saber como hacer para que la barra de iconos aparezca cauando me acerco con el mousse
<Usuario> inicio en recover, a modo de consolo y veo que si esta intalada la vercion 11.10 miro mis acrhivos pero no logro iniciar alguien me puede ayudar
<Usuario> por favor
<lopulus> no se como ayudarte
<Damian1> Muy buenas tengo una consulta sobre camara digital kodak easyshare cd14 como la instalo en kubuntu no me la detecta y en el configurador de camaras digitales no aparece ese modelo
<dimitruss> alguien que haya configurado un proxi en ubuntu necesito ayuda con iptables quiero perimitir el acceso de una red a otro pero me flata la parte del ruteo en si
<fabio> holas, alguno se ha actualizao a oneriric desde natty
<fabio> he instalado gnome-shell
<fabio> y se me cuelga al empezar
<fabio> me gustaria ver algun tipo de log
<fabio> para ver que pasa
<fabio> pero no se donde los deja
<dimitruss> fabio puedes entrar en modo texto?
<fabio> se me ha jodido el framebuffer
<fabio> y no veo una mierda en ninguna tty
<guampa> !lenguaje fabio
<kubot> fabio: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<fabio> pffff me voy a irc.gnome.org
<fabio> besos al sheriff guampa!!
<Ignacio> Hola, saben instalar Gnome el Escritorio.
<Ignacio> Porque Ubuntu 11.10 No Viene con "Ubuntu Clasico" como ubuntu 11.04
<dimitruss> si vienes
<dimitruss> solo que tienes que salir del usuario y cambiar a gnome clasico
<Ignacio> No, Solo viene Ubuntu, y Ubuntu 2d
<dimitruss> no aparece el gnome? en la seleccion de usuarios? cuando te logueas ?, ahi donde si tienes el kde aparece para que selecciones?
<francou> hola alguien sabe como manejar una consola remota cuando el cliente esta detras de un router (que no se puede configurar)
<francou> el empathy trae la opcion compartir mi escritorio pero no necesito el escritorio
<francou> necesito la consola solamente
<francou> es mas rapido
<francou> vnc es muy lento para internet
<dimitruss> humm estuve probando con ssh o stelnet
<dimitruss> francou ssh o stelnet
<dimitruss> que puertos tiene abiertos hasle nmap
<dimitruss> tengo n problema con la siguiente linea de comando como podria solucionarlo
<dimitruss> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! eth1 -j ACCEPT
<Inframundo> dimitruss queres abrir puertos por iptables :S
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> me manda el siguiente error como haces tu Inframundo
<Inframundo> dimitruss router o conexion wireless?
<dimitruss> proxi
<dimitruss> router
<dimitruss> o que frontend me recomiendas
<francou> que comando ejecuto exactamente con nmap
<ifrit> Hola, he actualizado de 11.04 a 11.10 y el único problema que he tenido es que ahora el sonido se escucha entrecortado. ¿Alguna idea de cómo solucionarlo?
<francou> mi problema despues de actualizar es que la compu se muere.....
<dimitruss> nmap no mas dale
<dimitruss> nmap ip de roueter
<dimitruss> he Inframundo algun programa para administrar el iptables
<francou> PORT     STATE SERVICE 21/tcp   open  ftp 22/tcp   open  ssh 23/tcp   open  telnet 53/tcp   open  domain 80/tcp   open  http 179/tcp  open  bgp 2000/tcp open  cisco-sccp 8291/tcp open  unknown
<francou> en un momento existio un proyecto Jabber Shell
<francou> hasta 2009
<francou> pero nunca salió de alpha
<dimitruss> ya trataste de hacer telnet
<javier_Col> hola
<cossier> hola javier_Col
<joaq_bu> hola gente
<cossier> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joaq_bu> una consulta, a alguien le gusta Unity???
<joaq_bu> me parece que aca le erraron en la version 11.10, no puede ser que tenga que usar si o si unity
<joaq_bu> es espantosooooooo!!!
<fosco_> joaq_bu, no estas obligado a usar unity
<fosco_> hay muchas alternativas
<joaq_bu> fosco_: me podes decir alguna?
<fosco_> joaq_bu, http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/10/5-maneras-de-deshacerse-de-unity.html
<joaq_bu> te lo agradeceria
<joaq_bu> fosco_: gracias
<joaq_bu> voy a ver si pruebo kde
<joaq_bu> aunque me gustaba mas gnome anterior
<joaq_bu> :D
<MaGiK> holña
<MaGiK> hola
<MaGiK> ¿saben como puedo borrar la cuenta de invitados en ubuntu 11.10 ?
<afkael> Hola!!!
<afkael> alguien me dice cómo desinstalo Calligra?
<fosco_> joaq_bu, pues gnome2 es precisamente lo único que ya no puedes usar
<fosco_> afkael, como lo instalaste?
<joaq_bu> fosco_: dime, vos usas unity??? o aplicaste una de estas maneras q me comentas para deshacerte??
<fosco_> joaq_bu, apliqué la primera, uso gnome-shell
<ifrit> Hola, he actualizado de 11.04 a 11.10 y el único problema que he tenido es que ahora el sonido se escucha entrecortado. ¿Alguna idea de cómo solucionarlo? Gracias
<joaq_bu> ahh, porque me parece muy "incomodo" o tosco, para el uso diario en una pc, quizas se adaptaria bien para una edicion para tablet pc, o netbook
<joaq_bu> pero no para una pc o notebook para uso intensivo
<joaq_bu> estaba evaluando pasarme a linux mint, pero antes queria conocer opiniones de expertos.... ;-) por eso vine a este canal....
<fosco_> pasarte a mint es solo posponer la decisión, mint ya ha dicho que para próximas versiones se pasará a gnome3
<afkael> fosco: bajé un snapshot, copié un repositorio.. era alpha y me parece que la forma de instalarlo actualmente (beta2) es diferente :s
<fosco_> afkael, lo instalaste compilando? lo instalaste mediante apt-get? ....
<afkael> no.. no lo compilé mi lo hice mediante apt-get..
<afkael> creo que se hace una copia espejo del repositorio en mi disco..
<yaraujo> el nuevo ubuntu esta del carajo
<yaraujo> quien me apolla
<fosco_> si lo instalaste mediante apt-get lo desinstalas mediante apt-get
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove "nombre del paquete"
<joaq_bu> yaraujo: por favor definime "del carajo"
<yaraujo> fenomenal
<yaraujo> exelente
<yaraujo> buena onda
<joaq_bu> para mi es de terror
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<yaraujo> es idioma venezolano
<joaq_bu> pesimo
<joaq_bu> e incomodo
<joaq_bu> :D
 * joaq_bu Pero bueno... todo es relativo... y subjetivo...
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo una hp pavilion con maverick recien instalado, no agarra internet ni wifi ci cableada, ademas, cuando la cierro, la pantalla se quda apagada y no hay mas solucion que apagarla a la fuerza
<afkael> fosco: puedo haberlo instalado asi? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa && sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get install project-neon-base    project-neon-calligra    project-neon-calligra-dbg
<fosco_> sim, puede ser
<afkael> pero necesito el espacio en el disco y no se cómo eliminarlo..
<fosco_> el ultimo comando es el que instala
<fosco_> cambia install por remove
<Exio> autoremove :P
<ifrit> afkael: búscalo en el Centro de Software o en el Synaptic
<Exio> entonces, borra los paquetes que queden
<afkael> ifrit.. no aparece alli..
<Exio> en synaptic es lo mas seguro
<ifrit> afkael: en ninguno de los dos? (en Synaptic busca por project-neon-calligra)
<afkael> yo uso kde.. kpackagekit
<afkael> de todos modos debiera ser parecido..
<afkael> y no está alli
<afkael> (bueno, si krita..)
<afkael> si elimino el repositorio y después actualizo???
<xangua> afkael: para eliminar un repositorio y todos los paquetes que instaló: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<xangua> y ya con ppa purge instalado, es como add apt: sudo ppa-purge nombredelrepositorio
<afkael> xangua: el repo lo instalé asi sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa
<afkael> el nombre es ppa:neon/ppa
<afkael> ?
<afkael> creo que lo conseguí..
<sianhulo> amigos, a pesar de teer activada la opción:"ventanas gelatinosas", las ventanas no se gelatinosean :(¿cual puede ser el problema?(mi tarjeta grafica es de 128mb de vram, y SIEMPRE he tenido ventanas gelatinosas)
<dimitruss> buenas tengo un porblem utilizo la siguiente linea de iptables estoy haciendo enrutamiento en ubuntu
<dimitruss> route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<dimitruss> yo quiero salir de la red  10.0.0.0 a la 20.0.0.0 pero solo llego hasta la 20.0.0.1 luego de alli no veo las maquina de esa red
<omikron4> sianhulo: el probblema puede ser que no has activado compiz .. en el terminal..  compiz --replace &
<ivedci89> touchpad de acer aspire 5542-5840 no funciona correctamente en ubuntu 11.04 ...  sí lo hacia en 10.04 LTS
<xangua> y con 11.10¿ ;)
<ivedci89> no lo sé!
<ivedci89> lo unico probar desde una llave USB live... xangua
<ivedci89> porue ni loco me actualizo asi de una
<ivedci89> respondan a ivedci89-desktop si saben algo... luego intento con una imagen de 11.10 desde una liveusb...
<Milena> en el ubuntu 11.10 no tengo la opcion de autoarrancar aplicaciones minimizadas,,aun con alltray,,,habra algun comando que pueda agregarle al autoarrancable customizado para lograr mi objetivo ?
<xangua> Milena: me imagino que tienes que poner alltray en la whitelist para empezar
<xangua> para que se muestre en el indicador de ubuntu ;) no me preguntes como porque no uso unity :/
<xangua> me parece que en el post sobre el lanzamiento de oneiric en el blog webupd8 dice como ;)
<Milena> yo lo estoy probando ya que trae cosas mas faciles de usar y es mas sociable,osea mas adaptable,,solo e venido 2 veces al canal a preguntar por ayuda sinembargo en el 10.4 entraba caad 2 dias
<n-iCe> Hola hola, hay forma de hace que mi laptop sea un punto de acceso wireless para compartir internet?
<mimecar> si tienes dos tarjetas de red...
<n-iCe> mimecar: sí
<mimecar> tendrás que usar NAT entre una tarjeta y otr
<mimecar> con red ad hoc lo he hecho, pero para que actue como router no
<n-iCe> Sólo quiero, que otros dispositivos como mi celular y otra laptop se conectan a internet por wifi a mi maquina
<n-iCe> Me podrás ayudar?
<mimecar> si encuentras documentación que te diga como hacerlo en ubuntu, a ratos si
<n-iCe> Qué usaste tú? qué guía?
<mimecar> solo he hecho una red ad hoc
<n-iCe> cómo lo buscaría
<mimecar> ubuntu  router wifi
<mimecar> o similar
<n-iCe> mimecar: http://www.linuxreaders.com/2011/02/16/ubuntu-fedora-box-as-wifi-router/
<n-iCe> qué opinas
<mimecar> puedes intentarlo
<n-iCe> ahora, debería poner ahí el driver de la tarjeta que tiene internet o la que quiero usar para ofrecer internet
<n-iCe> no dice
<n-iCe> grr
<n-iCe> o lo dejo con driver=nl80211
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos los archivos que modifiques
<fzeta> iep!
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, puedo conectarme a un PC con SSH por otro puerto que no sea el predeterminado?, el caso es que en un router no tengo el 22 abierto pero si los 4660-4670
<mimecar> si configuras el servidor de ssh si
<ivedci89-desktop> creo que mejor será accesar al router y abrir el puerto 22
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  gracias
<ilich> hola
<ilich> queria saber la compatibilidad de un procesador i7 con el nuevo ubuntu
<ilich> es buena?
<mimecar> en principio si
<ilich> y como puedo comprobar si la tarjeta wifi de mi portatil funcionara correctamente?
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd
<loren> hola
<debsan> ilich, es rara tu pregunta
<ilich> por que? debsan
<satonio> supongo que se refiere a compatibilidad con ubuntu
<satonio> ilich, arranca con un livecd y ves que funciona y que no sin tocar nada
<satonio> antes yo recuerdo que solia haber problemas de que X no funcionaba, para que Y funcionara habia que hacer mil cosas etc
<satonio> ahora ya no es tan normal xD
<satonio> de hecho en los ultimos años las cosas que he comprado es engancharlas y estar funcionando xD
<satonio> pero por ejemplo en el 2007 con el pc que me compre, no venia por defecto el driver de lan que llevaba mi placa
<ilich> ok esque antes cuando tenia mi ordenador viejo para enganchar el adaptador wifi tenia que hacer bastantes cosas para instalar drivers
<ilich> y no queria que pasara lo mismo en el portatil que ya la trae integrada
<satonio> si ilich pero vamos ha mejorado muchisimo la cosa en los ultimos años
<satonio> de todas formas si es muy nuevo y tal igual hay problemas
<satonio> arranca con livecd
<satonio> y lo ves
<ivedci89-desktop> llevar el mouse al boton de seleccion predeterminado como en windows?
<ilich> ok lo probare y luego os cuento
<debsan>  intel asegurá compatibilidad hacia atras. En general el soft pensado para correr en un micro viejo funcionará en uno nuevo. Por otro lado no se programa en assembler (casi), así que cuando alguien programa no se preocupa por la arquitectura que hay abajo. Eso se le pasa como parámetro al compilador, no?
<ivedci89-desktop> se podra hacer un comando para aplicaciones al inicio que me habra el windows en el segundo espacio de trabajo o escritorio, el comando hasta ahora es: VBoxManage startvm "win-XP"
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, deberías consideral devilspie
<ivedci89-desktop> y que es eso?
<ivedci89-desktop> debsan:
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, si ese es el comando y te abré una ventana, podés setear reglas para que dicha venta se abra un determinado workspace y por ejemplo en fullscreen
<ivedci89-desktop> devilspie entonces que es exactamente, el comando?
<ivedci89-desktop> dedeb
<ivedci89-desktop> debsan:
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, no se como lo hará internamente. Probablemente no necesites la aplicación, pero si te gusta configurar las ventanas instalalo
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, es una aplicación. busca gdevilpie en el centro de software y lee un poco
<ivedci89-desktop> okok gracias
<Decepticon> Buenas tardes a todos,  alguien que me recomiende un proyecto en ubuntu 10.04 o 11.04
<m4v> un que?
<Decepticon> no se! me gustaria multimedia, o web site
<Decepticon> me han hablado muy bien de drupal
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, probablemente no funcione con compiz, compiz tiene sus propias opciones, con unity no estoy seguro
<ivedci89-desktop> aca estoy en ubuntu 10.04
 * Unknow Saludos!
<debsan> recién caigo de que estoy usando metacity
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, entonces ? cual usas ?
<ivedci89-desktop> no obstante tengo un 11.04 en mi acer aspire 5542 5840  que no me anda bien el uso de la linea deslizante para el scroll de las ventanas.
<Exio> hola Unknow
<ivedci89-desktop> debsan:  uso ubuntu 10.04 y tiene todos los efectos de compiz activos
<Unknow> El buen Exio
<Exio> Unknow: jaja
<Unknow> :)
<kakashi__> Buenas, alguien me puede decir como resolver el problema de apagado en Ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> oigan gente,  tengo instalado windousssssssssssssssss 7 en una pc dentro de ubuntu pero necesito ver un usb en la pc virtual, como hago para q la vea=?
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, ok, si tenés compiz podrías configurar el plugin place window para lo que querías hacer
<Exio> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Exio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Exio> :P
<Decepticon> oigan gente,  tengo instalado windousssssssssssssssss 7 en una pc dentro de ubuntu pero necesito ver un usb en la pc virtual, como hago para q la vea=?
<Unknow> !ask
<kubot> Unknow: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<Unknow> jaja!
<Unknow> Flojo kubot
<Decepticon> oigan gente,  tengo instalado windousssssssssssssssss 7 en una pc dentro de ubuntu pero necesito ver un usb en la pc virtual, como hago para q la vea=?
<m4v> Decepticon: en vez de repetir, explicá mejor que como es tu problema, no se entiende nada.
<ivedci89-desktop> Decepticon:   ponte samba a compartir el usb... y configura la virtual para que use el adaptador puente en la red. y listo
<kakashi__> Alguien sabe como arreglar el problema de apagado en Ubuntu 11.10?
<Decepticon> como hago para que windousssssssss en una pc virtual instalada dentro de ubuntu 10 pueda ver dispositivos
<debsan> kick!
<debsan> gracias m4v
<debsan> kakashi__, que significa eso ? cuál es ese problema ?
<ivedci89-desktop> kakashi__:  a que te refieres?
<Decepticon> quien me saco!
<Decepticon> estoy haciendo una pregunta seria!
<Exio> Decepticon: ..
<Exio> !repetir Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<kakashi__> Gracias debsan: mi problema es que actualicé desde Ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 y el sistema no se puede apagar, cuando oprimo alguna de las opciones de apagado lo que hace es cerrar sesión
<Decepticon> kubot:  pero estoy haciendo una pregunta seria, enviame un privado pero no me saques
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Decepticon> q clase de sala es esta
<debsan> kakashi__, la forma facil = sudo shutdown now
<kakashi__> Yo podría hacer un botón de apagado en el escritorio pero odio ese tipo de soluciones a medias
<Exio> sudo shutdown -h now
<Unknow> rm -r
<Decepticon> entonces nadie sabe=?
<Exio> si funciona puede ser dbus
<Exio> Decepticon: no se entiende
<kakashi__> yo conozco esos comandos para apagar pero lo que necesito es arreglar el problema
<m4v> Decepticon: diste muy poca información para poder ayudarte, en vez de hacer la misma pregunta vaga de siempre podés mejorar? que estas usando para virtualizar por ejemplo? no dijiste nada de eso
<Decepticon> tengo una desktop ubuntu 10.04, dentro de ubuntu tengo una pc con windousssssss 7 xq necesito instalar un software de la empresa, pero necesito que la pc virtual lea el USB
<m4v> si, esa es la misma pregunta que ya hiciste 4 veces
<Decepticon> pero entonces que quieren q  Yo haga, ya lo explique
<Decepticon> si no saben diganme y ya
<m4v> te pregunté que estas usando para virtualizar
<dylan66> tienes virtual box Decepticon?
<Unknow> primero: lsusb
<Decepticon> virtual box, es el mejor
<m4v> Decepticon: era tan dificil decir eso?
<dylan66> entonces instala las guest addition
<Decepticon> me hicieron otra pregunta aca
<Decepticon> x eso explique
<m4v> Decepticon: instala el guest addition como dijo dylan66
<kakashi__> Perdón, alguien que conozca una solución definitiva para poder apagar el equipo en Ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> es una opción en el menú de vbox
<dylan66> por que n oapaga kakashi__ ?
<kakashi__> Cuando digo una solución definitiva quiero decir, arreglar el problema, no simplemente ejecutar un comando en terminal para salir
<Decepticon> kakashi__:  desconetalo de la corriente y ya! creeme si se apaga
<m4v> Decepticon: si no vas a decir nada útil, no digas nada.
<Decepticon> pero si no la quiere apagar de una vez, x eso instale ubuntu 10.04
<kakashi__> Decepticon: que clase de solución es esa? Este chat no  tiene reglas?
<Decepticon> me paso una vez y me sirvio
<Decepticon> entonces, como es la cosa q tengo q hacer
<dylan66> explica el problema kakashi__
<kakashi__> Decepticon: y que  tal si mejor me das tu compu  también podría ser una solución no
<Decepticon> kakashi__:  estas bravo
<m4v> kakashi__: nunca me pasó. nose cual es el problema
<Decepticon> que tengo que instalar
<m4v> kakashi__, Decepticon: cálmense ya.
<kakashi__> dylan66@ mi problema que mi Ubuntu 11.10 en vez de apagar cierra sesión
<m4v> Decepticon: guest additions
<Decepticon> no lee ni cd, dvd y menos usb
<Decepticon> yo pensaba q eso lo traia todo
<debsan> Decepticon, pensaste mal
<dylan66> usas unity o gnome shell?
<Decepticon> definitivamente, como siempre lo hago
<m4v> Decepticon: tenés que instalar es guest additions en el sistema virtualizado
<m4v> Decepticon: no es algo que se instala en el host
<Decepticon> ya estoy en eso!
<Decepticon> como asi! me enrredaste
<Decepticon> ya iba a punto de escribir en la terminal
<kakashi__> dylan66@ uso Unity pero el problema del apagado se da en también en Gnome classic y Gnome Shell
<dylan66> por que en gnome shell hay que aprear alt encima de apagar sino hiberna
<kakashi__> dylan66@ y he recurrido a ustedes porque he buscado en Google y parece que mucha gente tiene el mismo problema y no ha podido resolverlo
<m4v> kakashi__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gshutdown/+bug/546296
<m4v> pero es de un ubuntu viejo
<dylan66> haz un lanzador con el comando poweroff
<dylan66> no deberia tener ese problema
<dylan66> sea un tema de permiso de tu usuario quizas
<kakashi__> dylan66@ se hacer eso, pero sería una solución temporal, quisiera  saber si alguien pudo solucionarlo definitivamente
<dylan66> ahh ok
<Exio> dbus
<Decepticon> que problema es
<kakashi__> m4v: voy a revisar a ver si me sirve
<Decepticon> ubuntu 11.04 =?
<Decepticon> instalen mejor el 10.04
<Decepticon> el mejor q ha salido y saldra
<norbbert> kakashi_: en este link postearon una solución que talvez te sirva: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160848
<kakashi__> Ni modo, voy a hacer un botón de apagado por mientras alguien en Canonical tenga voluntad de arreglarlo
<kakashi__> norbbert: gracias, vi ese tutorial y aparte de que está mal explicado, logré hacerlo pero no funcionó
<Decepticon> si pueds crear el botn hazlo, es una solucion
<Decepticon> puedes enviarlos a ellos y hasta puedan encontrar solucion con tu ayuda
<kakashi__> Decepticon: esas no son soluciones
<Decepticon> digo canonical no es Dios
<Decepticon> Yo pienso esto, si hago algo que me solucione mi problema, chuzo es bueno
<Decepticon> ojala tuviera esas ideas
<Decepticon> Digo Yo! es mi humilde opinion
<Decepticon> oigan no funciono!
<Decepticon> instale pero no funciona, no le el usb
<dylan66> debes clickear en el dispositivo que deseas que lea
<Decepticon> gente!, no sale el usb, no lo lee, me instalo fue una unidad virtual de acleracion 3D, pero que suerte la miaaaaaaaaaa
<Decepticon> no se habilitan !  como habilito esto!
<Decepticon> que va
<Decepticon> me rindo!
<fzeta> ta'luego lucasssss!!
 * Unknow Saludos!
<Decepticon> saludios
<sianhulo> tengo un problema de rendimiento, va bastante "lag"  y el unico plugin que active de compiz es el de las ventanas gelatinosas, tengo una intel integrada de 128mb y SIEMPRE ha ido bien(incluso teniendo activado cubo, fuego, agua y ventanas gelatinosas a la vez)
<sianhulo> ubuntu nunca me ha ofrecidodrivers privativos, pero siempre isntalaba los de xorg-edgers(pero en versiones anteriores, incluso con los genericos, me iba mejor que ahora), ahora al intalar xorg-edgers unity no inicia, por lo que instale unos "menos frescos" que si van, pero igual el sistema va "lag"
<Exio> sianhulo: la intel no tiene 'driver privativos', son todos libres
<Unknow> Actualizó el Ubuntu?
<sianhulo> Exio, si, pero ninguno de los drivers me ayudan a tener un sistema fluido, ni por defecto, ni los ultimos, ni los no-tan-ultimos
<Exio> :s
<Unknow> Ha de ser el Unity.
<sianhulo> oneiric instalado desde cero(incluso formatie la /home por accidente XD)
<Exio> Eso me paso, pero era algo de Mesa.
<Exio> sianhulo: jajajaa
<sianhulo> el sistema como tal va bien, pero la animacion de las ventanas al minimizar, maximizar y mover, es malo
<zoclo> buenas tardes
<zoclo> que tal arp-
<zoclo> tengo un problema chicos, me pudieran tratar de ayudar?
<Exio> !ask zoclo
<kubot> zoclo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<zoclo> tenia problemas para iniciar ubuntu11.10, primero me decia que apache2 y que no encontraba red, solucione eso, pero despues un programa llamado nanny no se puede iniciar y atora el inicio de ubuntu
<zoclo> pude solucionar   el primer problema con aptitude, instalo corrigio y borro algunos paquetes
<zoclo> pero no se que pasa con "nanny"
<zoclo> nadie me puede ayudar con eso?
<cousteau> nanny: Parental Control System
<cousteau> me pregunto cómo ha llegado eso hasta tu pc
<zoclo> lo mismo me pregunto yo
<zoclo> jajaja
<zoclo> pero cuando quize reiniciar mi pc despues del update de ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10, eso no me dejo hacerlo
<cousteau> el pc es tuyo, o es uno de esos entregado por el gobierno con el plan para estudiantes bla bla bla?
<zoclo> no
<zoclo> yo tengo desde hace tiempo ubuntu
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> tengo un problema
<Enlil> le di sin querer
<Enlil> a lo del menú
<Enlil> de accesibilidad
<m4v> !enter Enlil
<kubot> Enlil: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Enlil> y se me ha fastidiado ubuntu
<Enlil> ok
<Enlil> que puedo hacer para borrar los programas de accesibilidad?
<Enlil> las opciones son "high contrast" "screen reader" "keyboard modifiers"
<zoclo> todo mi problema empezo despues del update, yo no tengo servidor, mucho menos quise instalar ese programa"nanny"
<cousteau> zoclo, no puedes ni arrancar?
<zoclo> no
<zoclo> no me deja
<zoclo> mira
<cousteau> prueba arrancando en modo recuperación y desinstalando el nanny ese
<Enlil> alguien me puede ayudar? simplemente buscando en google también me vale puesto que para cambiar de ventana tardo muchísimo
<zoclo> an la version 11.04, tenia instalado edubuntu, porque a mi hijo le gustaron algunos juegos y actividades, y se inicia antes que ubuntu, ahora, se inicia edubuntu, y a la hora de pasar a ubuntu, "nanny" no lo deja iniciar
<zoclo> no pude borrar     nanny,
<Enlil> alguien sabe cuales son los procesos de "accesibilidad universal"
<Enlil> para poder matarlos
<cousteau> pf... bueno, esa podría ser la razón de que se haya instalado nanny
<zoclo> yo tambien eso creo
<cousteau> intenta entrar en recovery mode, y desinstala nanny
<zoclo> pero el problema es deshacerce de el
<cousteau> desde el grub, selecciona recovery mode
<cousteau> (creo que se llamaba así)
<zoclo> el problema es qeu no se como entrar al grub
<zoclo> ya no me sale la opcion
<zoclo> se va directamente a edubuntu
<Enlil> hola?
<zoclo> hola
<Enlil> como puedo eliminar los programas de accesbilidad?
<Enlil> ESTOY en un LIVe cd
<Enlil> usb
<Enlil> con grabaciön de fichero
<Enlil> o como se llame
<Enlil> sölo necesito saber
<Enlil> donde se encuentra la configuraciön
<Enlil> de eeso
<Enlil> para borrarlo
<Enlil> y asï poder arrancar normal
<Enlil> o otra soluciön serïa el comando para volver al lightDm
<Enlil> llegan mis mensajes?
<Enlil> :-(
<m4v> Enlil: si llegan.
<m4v> !pm > Enlil
<kubot> Enlil: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Enlil> ok
<Enlil> bueno, lo intento contar de nuevo:
<Enlil> tengo un live usb. le he dado sin querer a lo de accesibilidad y me ha descolocado todo. no encuentro la manera de quitar los iconos y raton de alto contraste
<Enlil> buenas de nuevo, sólo me gustaría saber como poder borrar la configuración para que se quede por defecto sin lo de accesibilidad porque no puedo
<Enlil> esta es una foto de pantalla
<Enlil_> esta es la foto de pantalla (se me fue la conexión)
<Enlil_> http://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy353/Adhyar/Pantallazodel2011-10-18013132.png
<Enlil_> no tengo panel y el ratón está enorme
<Enlil_> ¿?¿?
<Enlil_> tendré que reinstalar de nuevo el usb
<Enlil_> gracias por la no-ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-18
<genelyk> ola
<genelyk>  una pregunta
<genelyk>  es posible cambiar el theme de emesene ?????
<file_not_found> hola
<genelyk> hi
<file_not_found> tengo una pc AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000,00MHz y al exportar los videos con avidemux o en windows con virtualdub sube la temperatura de la pc y del procesador a 80 y se apaga
<genelyk> a eso
<genelyk>  creo q  es de los modelos q se sancochan
<file_not_found> sancochan?
<file_not_found> tengo una pc AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000,00MHz y al exportar los videos con avidemux o en windows con virtualdub sube la temperatura de la pc y del procesador a 80 y se apaga
<file_not_found> !hardware
<kubot> Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<javito--> hola. tengo una tv que admite usb, pero solo me reconoce en sistemas fast 18 y fat 32. tengo una peli en fhd q pesa 36 gb. en fat32 no me deja copiar archivos de mas de 4 gb. se os ocurre alguna solucion?
<file_not_found> javito--: que modelo es?
<javito--> la tele? philips y el hd iomega
<file_not_found> javito--: que marca?
<javito--> la tele no me reconoce ni el ntfs
<javito--> me la han colado bien. vaya kk me he comprado
<javito--> hay alguna manera de forzar q copie los 36 gb en fat32?
<file_not_found> javito--: en que formato esta el video?
<javito--> matroska
<file_not_found> con el avidemux podes partirlo
<file_not_found> en partes de 4gb
<javito--> otra cosa... mi ordenador cal;za una targeta de video HD y cuando quiero reproducir FHD me lo reproduce a tirones. es por la tarjeta o puede ser q el archivo este chungo?
<file_not_found> javito--: que placa es?
<javito--> ya, ya habia sopesado el partirlo, pero tardo menos en bajar una version de la peli en HD y poner el hdmi que en trastear con el avidemux
<javito--> ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<javito--> lo cierto que dudo incluso q la tv me reconozca el matroska. ya es mas por cabezoneria que otra cosa
<file_not_found> no tarda tanto porque solo vas a copiar el flujo de audio y el de video
<javito--> y podria ripearlo a la vez a avis, por ejemplo sin perder el FHD?
<javito--> me pierdo entre las opciones del avidemux
<javito--> mi sconocimientos son justitos en lo que a audio y video se refiere
<javito--> file_not_found, sabrias guiarme por el avidemux para poder verlo aunq sea en 5 partes?
<file_not_found> si
<javito--> ok, vamos a ello pues
<javito--> esta chekando el archivo al abrirlo. un archivo tan grande lleva mucho tiempo hacerle cualquier mamonada
<file_not_found> tambien podes achicar la pelicula  a dos partes de 2 gigas
<javito--> file_not_found, mientras lo carga.. una pregunta que veo que pilotas... me estoy metiendo en el mundo de la edicion de video y usando kdenlive. tengo problemas con el audio ya que por mucho que ajusto el video a las subidas de audio no me cuadran los videos. no se si me explico. sabes algun otro que ajuse mejor?
<javito--> ya, pero si lo achico a 4 gigas pierdo el FHD
<file_not_found> no la resolucion no
<javito--> donde se quedan los 28 gb restantes?
<file_not_found> fade out
<javito--> no entiendo
<file_not_found> fundido salida y entrada
<file_not_found> eque pelicula es?
<javito--> hablas de kdenlive? si, los fundidos perfectos, pero quiero acomodar partes del video a subidas de la musica, y el grafico de la musica no cuadra
<javito--> la peli que quiero ver en FHD es avatar
<javito--> pero no tiene nada q ver con lo q hablo de montar videos, lo que quiero montar es mas casero
<file_not_found> ya entendo
<file_not_found> el grafico no esta?
<javito--> si, el grafico sale, pero no concuerda con las subidas de la musica
<javito--> un ejemplo, estoy usando la misma musica, el video es de mi hermano editado con mac. quiero algo asi.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-oQKWTn5-g
<file_not_found> tenes que agregar el efecto de audio balance
<javito--> y q hago con el? estoy jugando con el pero no encuentro como usarlo para mis fines
<file_not_found> podes acomodar las subidas y bajadas del audio
<javito--> no, pero no quiero que el audio suba o baje, eso ya lo consigo con el volumen animado, lo que quiero es colocar los camnbios de video en los momentos determinados de la musica. con audio balance se puede hacer eso?
<file_not_found> con ese se puede
<javito--> avidemux me lanzo un error diciendo que repare el archivo, o bien lo tengo roto, o bien es por ser demasido grande. me rindo con el FHD.
<javito--> joer, no sabria usar el balance para mis propositos
<javito--> sabes de algun tuto donde explique eso? lo que enciuentro es muy basico
<javito--> el balance me da la opcion de subir o bajar el volumen, pero no me dice donde estan los camnbios que busco
<file_not_found> tenes que acomodar los puntitos rojos
<javito--> ya, pero donde? es la gran pregunta. quiero meter unas 10 imagenes en no mas de 10 segundos. no hay manera de colocar preciso el puntito rojo, salvo que el audio vaya tan lento como para pillar el punto exacto
<javito--> puedo escuchar el audio lento para marcar los puntos?
<javito--> joer, me ahogo en un mar de dudas
<file_not_found> no se
<file_not_found> tenes que cortar el audio
<javito--> ya, pero aun cortandolo, al tener que ser tan preciso.... no corto donde quiero hacerlo
<file_not_found> agranda la linea del tiempo
<javito--> pero si la agrando el audio se hace chikito y el resultado es peor aun
<javito--> es mas dificil
<file_not_found> no se  como ayudarte
<javito--> para q me entiendas... no veo nada distinto en el grafico del audio cuando la musica da el golpe en el que quiero colocar el corte del video. hay manera de makear el grafico del audio? perdona por la insistencia
<john> soy solo yo o la nueva version apesta?
<john> :S
<xangua> el canal de quejas es #foreveralone ;)
<john> chupate una xangua, es un comentario no màs
<file_not_found> xangua: tengo una pc AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000,00MHz y al exportar los videos con avidemux o en windows con virtualdub sube la temperatura de la pc y del procesador a 80 y se apaga
<xangua> se sobrecalienta y apaga¿¿ yo tuve un problema así con mi intel
<xangua> tuve que actualizar la bios file_not_found
<file_not_found> yo lo tengo actualize
<xangua> en el bug en launchad por suerte había una iso para hacerlo, si tienes windows podrás actualizarla fácilmente desde el ;)
<file_not_found> actualizado
<xangua> mmmm :/
<file_not_found> en launchpad?
<file_not_found> se apaga al llegar a 80 grados
<file_not_found> javito--: http://s3.postimage.org/8pwfiej03/Pantallazo.png
<file_not_found> xangua:
<file_not_found> xangua: se apaga al llegar a 80 grados
<xangua> suena peligroso :/
<javito--> file_not_found, gracias, pero las graficas del audio ya las veo. el problema lo tengo en localizar los momentos algidos del audio para colocar los cortes. si viste el video que te pase lo entenderas
<file_not_found> no se entonces
<file_not_found> xangua: alguna idea
<javito--> file_not_found, gracias por tu tiempo. seguire trasteando. saludos
<TriumphOfDeath> Saludos, tal vez alguien me pueda dar referencia: necesito cambiar de idioma del teclado constantemente, pero no se como hacerlo ( tengo la idea que solo permite un idioma). utilizo xfce
<tabunet> Hola
<tabunet> buenas noches
<tabunet> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> tengo una webcam
<tabunet> con micro integrado
<tabunet> logitech
<tabunet> y funcionaba perfectamente con la versión anterior 11.04
<tabunet> en la 11.10 hay veces que suena como una ardilla
<tabunet> lo que hago es apagar el sonido del micro y volver a encenderlo
<tabunet> y hay veces que funciona pero otras no
<tabunet> alguna solución para arreglarlo? gracias de antemano
<tabunet> mi webcam es una Logitech, Inc. Webcam B500
<tabunet> for fix i need to ut my webcam off an then turn on
<tabunet> but this is a big bug
<tabunet> in ubuntu 11.04 work's fine
<tabunet> why?
<tabunet> kernel?
<tabunet> pulseaudio?
<tabunet> ah perdón
<tabunet> me equivoqué
<tabunet> mirad
<tabunet> me han hecho ejecutar un comando
<tabunet> en el canal inglés
<tabunet> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<tabunet> y me ha devuelto este enlace
<tabunet> http://goo.gl/OuhGq
<tabunet> bueno al parecer es un pedazo de bug que ha sido reportado
<ninock> aló!
<ninock> alguien sabe como puedo abrir una terminal dentro de una ventana en vim?
<avernos> hola,
<avernos> sabe alguien la differencia entre ssh -X y ssh -2X ?
<avernos> he googleado y buscando en el man
<avernos> pero no encuentro nada
<TriumphOfDeath> Hola ahi, alguien que me ayude. Encontre esta pagina de xfce con plugins http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin pero no tengo idea de como instalarlos, pf :D
<tabunet> buenas noches a todos
<fatalerrorxdefec> se confirma unyti camina en direcion opuesta a la funcionalidad  vienvenidos al periodo dormido de las torres presas d falta de movimiento
<fosco_> buenas
<diurno> nas
<fosco_> recordais el nombre de la utilidad para subir fotos a picasa... era picapy o algo asi?
<fosco_> ah si, picapy :)
<lopulus> hola, actualice de ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 y me anda medio lento, que podra ser?
<cousteau> infinidad de cosas... ¿qué te va lento en particular?
<cousteau> si son los gráficos, a lo mejor prefieres Unity 2D
<Riveryk> buenos dias, actualice mi ubuntu al 11.10 por medio del gestor de actualizaciones y no me reconoce ninguna red wifi que puedo hacer??
<Riveryk> buenos dias, actualice mi ubuntu al 11.10 por medio del gestor de actualizaciones y no me reconoce ninguna red wifi que puedo hacer??
<Riveryk> buenos dias, actualice mi ubuntu al 11.10 por medio del gestor de actualizaciones y no me reconoce ninguna red wifi que puedo hacer??
<dylan66> que tarjeta de red tienes?
<Riveryk> tengo una broadcom 4313 802.11
<Riveryk> dylan66, cuento con una targeta broadcom 4313 802.11
<dylan66> fijate en gestor de paquetes si esta instalada el driver broadcom
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola alquien me puede ayudar plis
<xeBuz> buen dia, que necesitas
<^^ARcANgEL^^> es que instale el Mythbuntu y me modifico el servidor apache
<^^ARcANgEL^^> porque instale los diferentes desktop de la familia ubuntu pero este me modifico el server apache porque lo usa entonces ya no me leia los index.php
<^^ARcANgEL^^> en lugar de salir la pagina web salia la lista de archivos
<^^ARcANgEL^^> bueno eso lo compuse activado el sitio virtual por default
<xeBuz> Tenes esto en la configuracion? DirectoryIndex index.php
<^^ARcANgEL^^> pero cuando entro a mi dominio dominio.com/index.php asi debe de ejecutarse se redirecciona a dominio.com/mythweb
<^^ARcANgEL^^> automaticamente
<xeBuz> ahhh ok
<xeBuz> no tengo una apache a mano :( ... creo que deberias editar el .htaccess)
<RIVERYK> ya me fije en mi gestor de paquetes y en sinaptyc y ni asi me salen las redes inalambricas... como puedo hacer??
<RIVERYK> ubuntu 11.10
<fosco_> RIVERYK, conecta por cable, actualiza el sistema, reinicia y ve a controladores del hardware
<fosco_> a ver si aparece la broadcom para activar
<RIVERYK> fosco_, es que mira actualice mi ubuntu al 11,10 por el gestor de actualizaciones y no me reconoce las redes inalambricas no me aparece ninguna y ps no se como hacer por que sin internet es como complicado
<fosco_> ya te he dicho lo que tienes que hacer
<Damian> Hola buenos dias quiero hacer una consulta varias veces mi sistema Kubuntu inicia con una resolucion que no es la que yo le adjudique con mi tarjeta nvidia queria saber como solucionar eso?
<RIVERYK> el problema es que aca no tengo por cable estoy en el salon de clases
<fosco_> RIVERYK, sin internet va a ser muy dificil solucionarlo
<fosco_> si es una actualizacion en el momento del arranque seguramente tendrás disponible el kernel que tenías antes
<fosco_> intenta arrancar con ese kernel a ver si así tienes internet
<RIVERYK> dime entonces porfavor paso a paso es que estoy desde la particion de windows  y me queda dificil estar pasando de una particion a otra para poder conseguir ayuda... y si tengo el otro kernel podria hacer algo?
<RIVERYK> fosco_, dime entonces porfavor paso a paso es que estoy desde la particion de windows  y me queda dificil estar pasando de una particion a otra para poder conseguir ayuda... y si tengo el otro kernel podria hacer algo?
<fosco__> simplemente arranca con el kernel 2.6.algo
<RIVERYK> fosco_, y desde ese kernel puedo descargar lo que me hace falta??? o me toca seguir trabajando solo con ese kernel?
<fosco__> podrás bajarlo si consigues tener internet
<jorge_> buenas
<andy> hola
<Decepticon> buenos dias, necesito instalar un netsupport en ubuntu, tengo el archivo en tar.gz
<Decepticon> como hago para instalr eso=?
<Milena> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<Milena> Decepticon:) ahy dice como instalar tar.gz
<Decepticon> Milena:  muchas gracias chica, felicitaciones, pense que las muejres no le gustaba linux sino mac
<Decepticon> no puedo instalarlo, estoy perdido, no se usar esto!.
<Decepticon> auxilio x favor
<Decepticon> me pueden ayudar con el tar.gz por favor
<Decepticon> me pueden ayduar=?
<Decepticon> buenos dias, necesito instalar un netsupport en ubuntu, tengo el archivo en tar.gz
<Decepticon> Como instalo un archivo tar.gz =????????????????????
<Decepticon> ayuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ZMR> Decepticon, tar xvfz archivo.tar.gz eso extrae los contenidos
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> la terminal no hizo nada\
<Decepticon> le di enter y ya!
<Decepticon> me dejo en lo mismo
<ZMR> eso debio crear un directorio con el mismo nombre de archivo.tar.gz
<ZMR> o sea
<ZMR> archivo/}
<ZMR> archivo/
<Decepticon> con el mismo nombre
<Decepticon> no! le di un ls -l y no veo nada solo el tar.gz
<ZMR> que  dice: du -h archivo.tar.gz
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<file_not_found> como se que bios tengo con ubuntu
<Decepticon> zmr:  ya te digo, estaba dando soporte a una persona
<Decepticon> 2.5 mb
<Decepticon> se q esta alli
<Decepticon> pero no veo el instalador
<Decepticon> ZMR:  que mas puedo hacer=?
<InsektO> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar... cuál puede ser la mejor forma de averiguar la causa de reinicios de un server?
<xeBuz> mirando en /var/log
<InsektO> xeBuz, sí, hice eso pero no encontré nada raro, estaba pensando si había otras opciones
<matxin> hola a todxs
<matxin> alguien me podria ayudar?
<matxin> tengo un problema a la hora de actualizar ubuntu
<Decepticon> no uses 11.04
<Decepticon> no puedes actualizar o que sucede=?
<matxin> uso 11.04 si
<matxin> pero le doy a gestor de actualizaciones
<Decepticon> chuzo! brother, yo tuve diversos problemas
<Decepticon> actualizacion
<matxin> y tarda mucho
<Decepticon> en vez de mejorar empeoro, me bloqueo los graficos, entre otros
<Decepticon> uso 10.04 y 11.10
<matxin> y al cabo de un rato pone "fallo la conexion a internet"
<matxin> 11.10
<Decepticon> recomiendo 10.04
<matxin> quiero actualizar a ese
<Decepticon> llevo 1 year usandolo y perfecto
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> mira se que ubuntu hace eso!
<Decepticon> dejame ver como te ayudo
<matxin> puedo actualizar de mi 11.04 a 11.10 sin tener que desinstalar?
<Decepticon> si! a eso me refiero
<matxin> y como lo gaho?
<Decepticon> este link ayduo a un amigo mio>
<Decepticon> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/12623291/Como-actualizar-de-Ubuntu-11_04-a-Ubuntu-11_10.html
<Decepticon> sigue los pasos
<matxin> ok
<matxin> gracias
<Decepticon> pero x si te frustras mejor haces un backup de tus archivos yinstalas el 11.10 encima del otro
<Decepticon> asi hice y salio bien
<Decepticon> ya tiens 2 opciones
<Decepticon> la corta y la larga
<matxin> la que sale en taringa no la puedo hacer
<matxin> porque me da problemas el gestor de descargas
<Decepticon> ok! entonces es un problema grande
<Decepticon> bien
<Decepticon> dejame ver otro
<Decepticon> matxin: coloca esto :  sudo update-manager -d
<Decepticon> que sale
<matxin> sale el gestor de actualizaciones
<matxin> y alli me sale la opcion de actualizar a 11.10
<matxin> pero antes ya le he dado
<matxin> y en mitad del proceso
<matxin> me ha salido un fallo
<matxin> ahora lo estoy intentando de nuevo
<matxin> si me vuelve a salir el fallo
<matxin> lo pongo aqui
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> mira usa la terminal
<Decepticon> http://blogabuga.blogspot.com/2011/05/tip-instala-una-version-preliminar-de.html
<Decepticon> es 100% terminal haber como resulta sino ni modo
<Decepticon> instalalo desde cero con un cd
<matxin> si no me funciona con esta, lo instalare formateando el disco duro
<matxin> parece que el proceso de actualizacion esta vez tira para alante
<matxin> a ver que tal
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> matxin:  usa el cd
<Decepticon> yo hice asi
<Decepticon> porque no tenia archivos
<Decepticon> desde cero es mas largo pero seguro
<Decepticon> 11.04 vino con muchos errores, lo sacaron muy deprisa para mi concepto
<Eridu> buenas
<Eridu> tengo una pregunta: hay alguna manera de instalar flash y el mp3 sin tener que instalar todos los paquetes del ubuntu restricted?
<fzeta> ;-)
<Eridu> o_o nadie sabe?
<Eridu> vaya
<dylan66> instala solo lame y flash instaler
<cousteau> flasplugin-installer y el otro creo que se llama...
<cousteau> ...no me acuerdo
<cousteau> pero seguro que viene en la lista de dependencias de ubuntu-restricted-plugins
<Eridu> como se mira las dependencias?
<Eridu> sudo apt-search?
<cousteau> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<cousteau> Eridu, yo las suelo mirar con packages.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> o con aptitude show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cousteau> (aunque creo qeu también valdría con algo como   apt-get -s install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cousteau> mejor usa packages.ubuntu.com
<Eridu> que hace el "-s"? mirar sólo las dependencias sin hacer nada?
<Eridu> gracias!!
<jgratero> Es posible que la entrada de audio de una webcam este desactivada en el alsamixer?
<Eridu> la verdad no me gusta el cambio del software center por synaptic en ese aspecto... (obviamente como estoy en una livee usb no voy a instalar synaptic sólo para ocupar espacio)
<Eridu> bueno
<Eridu> muchas gracias y saludos
<rockguel> Hola
<rockguel> quien me podría ayudar con mi ftp
<rockguel> ?
<rockguel> tengo vsftpd, me aroja 530 login incorrect
<rockguel> estoy intentando entrar localmente
<rockguel> tengo habilitado: # Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.
<rockguel> local_enable=YES
<rockguel> ¿si hay alguien, o me contesto yo mismo?
<rockguel> jajajajaja
<Eridu> descomentalo...
<rockguel> descomentarlo, es como desconvertirse?, jajajajaja
<Eridu> quitar el #
<rockguel> en qué línea?
<Eridu> en la de "#Uncomment this"
<omikron4> rockguel: pos en la que esten limitados los locales
<rockguel> ya lo quite y sigue igual
<omikron4> haz un pastebin del texto y te indicamos rockguel
<rockguel> ¿cómo hago eso? :P
<omikron4> rockguel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<omikron4> copy y paste en esa pagina
<rockguel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712293/
<rockguel> ¿ese?
<omikron4>  rockguel ya esta descomentado
<rockguel> ¿cómo?
<omikron4> que lo que te dice que descomentes es esto.. rockguel . local_enable=YES
<omikron4> y ya esta descomentado
<rockguel> perdona mi ignorancia
<rockguel> ¿qué es descomentar?
<omikron4> es quitarle #
<omikron4> ese signo '#'
<rockguel> ok, ya lo hice
<rockguel> y no me deja pasar
<omikron4> algunos lenguajes de programacion y en los scripts y archiivos de conf se comentan (lo pasa por alto el lenguaje como comando) este signo '#' . lo que quiere decir que no leera la linea que empiece por # excepto la de la primera linea que es la que indica el tipo de programacion en el que esta hecho, rockguel
<omikron4> rockguel: porque no sera problema de esa linea
<omikron4> de todas formas rockguel no creo que ese texto haga algo pues ya te dice que es un ejemplo de configuracion  que me supongo lo tendrias que crear tu.. pienso yo
<omikron4> rockguel: el archivo que tu has pasado al paste es este?  /etc/vsftpd.conf
<omikron4> y se encuentra ahi en esa ruta?
<rockguel> asi es omikron4
<omikron4> pues debes descomentar las lineas que te indican ordenes excepto aquellas que veas que no hacen na
<rockguel> en los resultados que me aroja google, por que me mencionan /etc/vsftpd/users??? <- en mi caso no existe.
<omikron4> READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options. # Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's # capabilities.
<omikron4> eso es lo que tienes que hacer.. leer las instrucciones en el archivo read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's # capabilities.
<rockguel> ok
<rockguel> me mandarón a leer el manual. ¿Alguien le a pasado el error 530 del vsftpd y lo ah solucionado?
<sambalespetri> Buenas tardes. Instale "Radiotray" en Oneiric y me equivoqué al configurarlo por primera vez. Debí haber elegido App Indicator en vez de icono en el area de notificación. Alguien me puede ayudar a ubicar y editar el archivo de configuración?
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración y empieza de nuevo
<sambalespetri> donde deberia estar esa carpeta? en usr/share?
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> no se si lo tendrás en .local , .gnome2 ...
<sambalespetri> estaba en .local. He podido corregirlo. Muchas gracias. Hasta luego
<Milena> habra algun controlador para las luces de mi pantalla,es o unico que me impide instalar ubuntu en mi laptop.Las luces de la pantalla siempre estan al maximo y nada las baja
<mimecar> te refieres al brillo de la pantalla?
<Milena> si memiecar
<mimecar> ¿las teclas del portatil no te funcionan?
<Milena> y no es solo con ubuntu 10.11 tambien me pasaba en el 10.4
<Milena> nop
<Milena> habra algun scrypt para eso ?
<mimecar> normalmente en las opciones de energía del escritorio se puede bajar el brillo
<Milena> tampoco me deja
<Milena> pienso que es el chip de video que tiene de Intel
<mimecar> en KDE me sale esa opción, y en gnome me parece que también está
<Milena> las tengo,pero no trabajan
<mimecar> en kde seleccionas el brillo y  no lo baja?
<Milena> e intentado todo,y me encanta el ubuntu 11.10,,esta padrisimo pero eso me impide instalarlo,,me va a dejar ciega
<Milena> no suo KDE
<mimecar> se puede bajar el brillo por comando, pero nunca lo he usado
<Milena> no me funciona con Fn,ni en power options ni en ninguna opcion relacionada con brillo
<Milena> preguntare en el canal de ingles
<Milena> grasias
<mimecar> o pregunta más tarde aquí
<Milena> ok
<Milena> eres bien servivial,ayudas a i madre tambien
<Milena> y ella adora ubuntu 10.4
<Milena> se llama Yadira
<mimecar> los otros usuarios del canal también ayudan
<Milena> si,de eso estoy conciente
<mimecar> Milena: los logs son públicos, no des información personal
<xeBuz> fijate si tenes el archivo /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness (este cambia de modelo)
<xeBuz> *cambia depende del modelo quise decir
<xeBuz> puede ser /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<xeBuz> hace un cat para ver que tiene, podes setearlo asi: echo -n 100 > /archivo
<xeBuz> donde -n va de 0 (apagado) a 100 (brillo completo)
<Milena> voi a intetnar eso
<dandoc> Hola, buena tarde tengo una pregunta, he buscado en internet y no he encontrado nada. La pregunta e s ¿Puede instalarse ubuntu 11.10 en un iphone 4?
<mimecar> dandoc: no
<dandoc> he leido que es compatible con microprocesadores ARM, mismo procesador que tiene el iphone
<dandoc> dicen que ahora se puede instalar en tabletas y spmartphone
<mimecar> quien lo dice?
<dandoc> ahora te pego el link
<dannyLopez> en el único smartphone que he visto ubuntu es en el nokia n900
<mimecar> an algunas PDA's como las zaurus se puede poner una versión modificada
<dandoc>  aquí lo dice: http://www.vanguardia.com.mx/ubuntu11.10listoparatabletasysmartphoneconchipsarm-1119302.html
<dandoc> Las noticias dicen que se puede instalar en spmartphone con chip ARM
<mimecar> Debian hace mucho tiempo que tiene versión para ARM
<dandoc> el Iphone 4 tiene este chip
<mimecar> no es lo que leo en esa noticia
<dandoc> que lees entonces
<dandoc> ??
<mimecar> que en un futuro se podrá adaptar a tablets
<dannyLopez> Desde Canonical mostró un servidor basado en procesador ARM, funcionando con el nuevo sistema operativo Ubuntu 11.10 <--- creo que a eso se refiere, más lo veo por el lado de la vcn
<dandoc> claramente dice ubuntu 11.10 listo para tabletas y smartphone
<mimecar> dandoc: yo tengo una versión de ubuntu corriendo en una zaurus
<mimecar> y no es la 11.10
<dandoc> Que es eso de zaurus?
<mimecar> hay muchas clases de micros arm
<xeBuz> dandoc, es un diario habaldo de tecnologia, no tomes por cierto lo que diga
<mimecar> dandoc: aparte, en el momento que modificaras el sistema del teléfono perderías la garantía
<dandoc> mmm, me estas desilucionando
<dandoc> despues del título continúan diciendo: La nueva versión de Ubuntu que Canonical prepara para ser lanzada esta misma semana (13 de octubre) tiene como principal atracción el hecho de ser compatible con cualquier arquitectura o chips ARM
<dandoc> Pues ya he jaibrekeado al iphone
<mimecar> hasta que no vea una nota de prensa de canonical diciendo eso no lo creo
<dandoc> pero no es suficiente
<dannyLopez> dandoc mimecar he corrido una version de backtrack en mi defy
<mimecar> que funcione en un micro no quiere decir que la puedas instalar sin modificaciones en un tablet
<dannyLopez> pero como digo es más basado en vcn
<dandoc> he probado instalarle android y resulta que no se puede aún, pero si se puede en el iphone 3g
<dandoc> y como lo hicieste dannylopez
<dandoc> ??
<mimecar> si quieres cambiarle el sistema operativo para que te has comprado un iphone?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: +1
<dandoc> por el hardware. APPLE TIENE EL MEJOR
<dandoc> Pero detesto el software privativo
<mimecar> eso es discutible
<dandoc> AMO AL SOFTWARE LIBRE
<xeBuz> podes tener una Ferrari y cargarle gasoil
<dandoc> Si es discutible.
<mimecar> dandoc: en un futuro puede que exista algo como lo que quieres
<mimecar> pero en estos momentos no lo creo
<dandoc> Muy bien
<dandoc> Gracias por la charla, fue buena
<dandoc> Adios ubunteros
<dannyLopez> ufa, se fue y le iba a mandar el tuto
<Decepticon> buenas!,  una software de virtualizacion que sea bueno y no sea virtualbox
<Decepticon> necesito un virtualizador bueno
<mimecar> virtualbox es bueno
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ya lo estoy usando, necesito probar 1 nuevo
<Decepticon> virtualbox ,  noeme lee los USB
<Decepticon> es un gran problema
<mimecar> no lo tendrás bien configurado
<Decepticon> mimecar: capaz q no, si me ayudas
<fosco_> hay muchas guías en internet sobre como usar virtualbox con usb
<Decepticon> ya me canse de disque configurarlo y nada
<Decepticon> es mas, dice que hay 2 versiones
<Decepticon> cerrada y abierto
<Decepticon> cerrado es mejor
<mimecar> las dos te funcionan
<Decepticon> porque lee USB
<mimecar> una irá más lenta con los usb y la otra no
<Decepticon> mimecar: haber!, como hago
<mimecar> asignas el usb a la máquina virtual y lo usas
<Decepticon> como hago eso+/
<mimecar> con la máquina iniciada, en uno de los menús tienes los dispositivos usb
<mimecar> seleccionas el dispositivo y ya está
<xeBuz> Creo que tenes que instalar las Guest Additionals, sino, no es mala idea tampoco :P
<mimecar> xeBuz: para usar un usb no hace falta (aunque es aconsejable por lo que llevan)
<Decepticon> xeBuz:  ya lo tiene , pero es como si fuera un DVD ejecutable
<m4v> uh, entonces no instalaste nada.
<Decepticon> en configuracion sale, sound, serial ports, audio, network, storage, display
<Decepticon> menos USB
<m4v> Decepticon: tenés que instalar el guest additions desde el dvd ese que se monta
<cossier> Decepticon: a mi me lee los USB debes configurarlos
<Decepticon> ok! voy y les digo.
<Decepticon> ya arranque la pc en windows (es la que esta virtualizada).
<Decepticon> sale como soporte para 3D
<xeBuz> tiene varias cosas utiles, esa incluida
<Decepticon> dice en el virtualizadoe de DVD, virtualizador guest additions
<Decepticon> trato de instalar y instala lo mismo y queda lo mismo
<Decepticon> no se que hacer!
<xeBuz> http://www.matrix44.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/vbox_usb_2.png una vez que lo tengas instalado, asi lo habilitas
<dylan66> que sistema estas virtualizando?
<Decepticon> windows 7
<dylan66> ve a equipo y alli tendras montado el guest additions
<dylan66> debes instalarlo en la maquina virtualizada
<staedtler> Hola , adobe flash player version 11 puede usar la aceleracion del hardware de mi tarjeta grafica sin instalarle los drivers de nvidia?
<fosco_> staedtler: no
<fosco_> puede usar la aceleración que le ofrezca el driver
<staedtler> fosco que rapido es que puedes leer lo que escribo antes de envialor?
<staedtler> enviarlo...
<fosco_> no
<rockguel> no puedo!, no puedo!, no puedo! Ayuda!, ayuda!, ayuda! por favor!!
<staedtler> fosco ummmmhh no se tengo dudas
<xangua> rockguel: normalmente si no dices con que, nadie podrá ayudarte...y así menos :/
<m4v> rockguel: gritar ayuda es la mejor forma te ser ignorado. Somos voluntarios, ten eso en consideración.
<rockguel> a bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo
<rockguel> es que ya sigo dandome de topes
<rockguel> no puedo hacer que funicone mi vsftpd
<rockguel> perdón a toda la comunidad
<staedtler> fosco hay alguna forma de instalar el driver de nvidia sin tener que reiniciar el sistema de ubuntu?
<fosco_> staedtler: instalarlo si, usarlo no
<m4v> rockguel: vsftpd no está relacionado con Ubuntu, si querés que alguien te pueda ayudar explica mejor tu problema "no funciona" no nos sirve de nada.
<rockguel> Alguien me podría a yudar a corregir mi vsftpd
<m4v> staedtler: pregunta al canal, no resaltes.
<m4v> staedtler: tienes que reiniciar el X server, no hace falta reiniciar la pc
<rockguel> me sale error 530 login incorrect
<staedtler> si a eso me referia a activarlo sin necesidad de reiniciar el os
<rockguel> intento entrar localmente y ningún usuario me permite entrar
<m4v> staedtler: reinicia el x server.
<xangua> staedtler: solo cierra y abre tu sesión
<fosco_> staedtler: el driver de nvidia tiene una parte en el kernel y otra en el servidor gráfico, yo creo que no se puede usar la parte grafica sin reiniciar el kernel, pero m4v sabe más que yo, siempre puedes intentarlo
<staedtler> rocguel a donde no te dejan entrar  este sitio es muy libre y sin censura alguna yo te lo puedo asegurar al 100 por 100
<rockguel> no me deja entrar mi ftp localmente
<m4v> el módulo del driver se carga en el kernel, no es necesario reiniciar. Al menos era así cuando tenía una nvidia. Con ATI si hay que reiniciar.
<rockguel> estoy intentando configurar vsftpd
<rockguel> pero a la hora de provar un usuario localmente, no me deja
<rockguel> me manda error 530
<staedtler> rockguel el ftp lo usas como anonimizador?
<m4v> rockguel: si, eso ya lo dijiste, sigue siendo vago, como está configurado el vsftpd? este es un canal de Ubuntu, no de ftp. No sabemos todo, da toda la información que puedas.
<rockguel> ¿qué eso?
<m4v> yo nunca usé un ftpd
<rockguel> entonces cuál recomiendas m4v?
<m4v> staedtler: mezclando manzanas con bananas?
<m4v> rockguel: no se, nunca usé uno dije.
<rockguel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712428/
<rockguel> por eso, buscoa alguien que por favor, ya lo haya usado y me pueda asesorar
<rockguel> en ningún momento dije que todos era quí ftp
<rockguel> busco a alguien que le halla pasado el error 530
<fosco_> rockguel: mirate esto http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2009/06/montar-un-servidor-de-archivos-en-10.html
<rockguel> voy a ver esta información "fosco" Gracias.
<staedtler> m4v aqui dice que ftpd se puede usar para el anonimato : Despite being small for purposes of speed and security, many more complicated FTP setups are achievable with vsftpd! By no means an exclusive list, vsftpd will handle:      Virtual IP configurations
<mimecar> staedtler: quiere montar un servidor de FTP, no conseguir una conexión anónima
<m4v> staedtler: no veo que diga que sirva para eso, aún así, no es relevante al canal. Deja el offtopic.
<staedtler> m4v tambien dice que vsftpd hace esto: Encryption support through SSL integration
<mimecar> staedtler: es mejor dejar ya ese tema
<m4v> staedtler: no es relevante al soporte en este canal. Ya es suficiente.
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien ha usado evernote en ubuntu ?
<mimecar> fij0: si
<fij0> estoy viendo q hay 2 formas o usar wine o usar un tal nixnote
<xangua> Está nevernote
<fij0> cual recomiendad ?
<fij0> xangua, aparentemete ahora es nixnote, por lo q veo
<xangua> aah si, leí que nevernote ahora se llama nixnote
<mimecar> nevernote / nixnote es lo único que tienes nativo
<fij0> mimecar, vos usas wine o este cliente open ?
<fij0> esta en la paqueteria o tengo q bajar el .deb ?
<mimecar> el cliente está programaod en Java, es multiplataforma
<mimecar> el programa no está traducido, tenlo en cuenta
<Ignacio> (Perdonen pero si alguien sabe ayude, porfavor, en debian-es no me ayudan.)
<xangua> cambia a ubuntu ;)
<xangua> asunto resuelto :D
<m4v> Ignacio: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, no te podemos ayudar con otras distros.
<staedtler> m4v se me habia pasado por alto ese dato, probare a hacerlo en otra distro que tengo mas restringida: tienes que reiniciar el X server, no hace falta reiniciar la pc:
<xangua> jum :/
<palmagro_> j #cultureplex
<mimecar> palmagro_: ?
<staedtler> hey creo que alguien de aqui no me deja usar el buscador sin cerrar este canal???
<m4v> staedtler: eh?
<staedtler> hace muy poco no tenia ningun problema
<mimecar> staedtler: ¿de que buscador estas hablando?
<m4v> staedtler: no te entiendo.
<staedtler> del del navegador
<mimecar> staedtler: estas usando webchat para conectarte al irc?
<staedtler> si y hace unos minutos hice una busqueda sin problemas pero ahora que????
<m4v> staedtler: no se, no estoy en tu pc, como voy a saberlo.
<mimecar> si lanzas el buscador en otra pestaña no tiene que pasar nada
<staedtler> si me dice la pagiana que debo primero cerar la sesion en el canal
<staedtler> pagina....
<m4v> "abrir pestaña nueva"?
<staedtler> This page is asking you to confirm that you want to leave - data you have entered may not be saved.
<m4v> staedtler: nos estas tomando el pelo? abrí otro navegador o una pestaña. Ese mensaje siempre sale cuando intentas salir del webchat
<Guest35799> que version de firefox es mas rapida
<dannyLopez> que raro, tengo las 2 wifi de mi casa pero en esta que estoy conectado se me cae a cada rato y en la otra no me deja conectar
<mimecar> Guest35799: la última
<staedtler> si salgo para hacer una busqueda cosa que no paso antes  tengo que volver a iniciar sesion
<Guest35799> mimecar,  8 la beta ?
<mimecar> staedtler: abre otra pestaña
<Guest35799> la 7 mu rapida no es k digamos
<mimecar> Guest35799: es mejor que uses las estables
<Guest35799> lo mejor sera cambiar de navegador mimecar
<m4v> Guest35799: prueba en usar otro navegador, si firefox no es de tu gusto.
<mimecar> eso es lo que te apetezca
<staedtler> mimeca he abierto una nueva pestaña new tab y sigo igual
<mimecar> staedtler: si usas la pestaña es imposible que te pase
<Guest35799> m4v,  firefox es lo mejor en todo menos en velocidad, solo el de linux
<staedtler> ah ahora si que no lo habia comprobado bien con el new tab mira una cosa mas que no sabia hacer , gracias
<Ignacio> Hola,
<dannyLopez> como puedo saber que esta fallando, ahora no se conecta mi celular a mi red con wap
<Ignacio> esya por algun lado de ubuntu-es la iso de ubuntun 10.04 zipeada?
<mimecar> Ignacio: no existe la iso en formato zip
<m4v> !10.04 Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Ignacio> ok
 * Inframundo  †  Sound  † :  Necrophagia - Black Blood Vomitorium - They Dwell Beneath (4:26) - Death.fm
<m4v> Inframundo: desactiva eso.
<Inframundo> m4v perdon!
<Inframundo> ;)
<m4v> np
<Inframundo> m4v no fue intencional!
<Inframundo> m4v np?
<aarkerio> hello!!
<mimecar> Inframundo: "np" => sin problemas
<Inframundo> mimecar thanks
<palmagro__> cultureplex
<mimecar> palmagro__: ¿eso tiene relación con ubuntu?
<Inframundo> mimecar que me recomendas en firewalls?
<mimecar> para un uso normal no hace falta en principio
<mimecar> pero si lo usas es otra capa de protección
<m4v> !ufw Inframundo
<kubot> Inframundo: UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<Inframundo> thanks
<Guest35799> Inframundo,  firestarter
<Inframundo> Guest35799 para modo grafico es mas facil de usarlo ademas!
<Guest35799> si :D
<dabor> Inframundo, gufw (modo grafico)
<Guest35799> tmb
<Guest35799> los dos son buenos
<Inframundo> Guest35799 iptables esta funcional ;) pero si lo configuras bien tenes un buen corta fuegos!
<kauchin> buena tarde tengo una hpmini 110-1158la con 3g incorporado modem Qualcomm un 2420 pero no me funcionan con el kernel 3.0.0.12 de ubuntu 11.10
<Guest35799> Inframundo,  si pero no hay ganas de ponerlo todo a mano regla por regla :D
<Inframundo> dabor tambien. pero hasta donde me recuerdo el UFW trae instalado por defecto la version 11.04 y anteriores. falta solamente darle enable
<Guest35799> ufw enable
<Inframundo> Guest35799 "sudo ufw enable" mejor dicho
<Guest35799> si
<isaacricci> hola ivan
<isaacricci> :-D
<Inframundo> adeus
<fzeta> see you!!
<Andres-kain> hola, como se hace para que un atajo no cierre la terminal?
<Andres-kain> por ejemplo, quiero un acceso directo para que me abra la terminal
<Andres-kain> en un sitio en concreto y quede abierto.
<Andres-kain> cd Documentos/
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-19
<niddlex> Hola a todos
<debsan> niddlex, buenas noches
<niddlex> acabo de instalar virtualbox 4 de oracle,y  al ejecutarlo me dijo q mi usuario tenia q estar en el grupo vboxusers, para poder tomar el usb, lo agrego, pero me sigue diciendo lo mismo
<niddlex> alguien sabe como podria solucionar esto? , Hola debsan
<dabor> niddlex, despues de agregarlo reiniciaste seción?
<niddlex> no
<niddlex> xD, buen punto xD
<debsan> lol
<dabor> niddlex, bueno solucionado
<niddlex> xD, muchas gracias dabor
<aymara> como hago para que sun java quede por defecto en lugar de opendjk ?
<debsan> aymara, busca java alternatives
<aymara> debsan, soy medio crudo, cómo hago eso en terminal ?
<debsan> aymara, update-alternatives --list java
<debsan> pega la salida en pastebin
<aymara> ok
<debsan> para cambiar deberías hacer ejecutar sudo update-alternatives --config java   y seleccionar el que prefieras
<debsan> aymara, ^
<aymara> qué, me dice que sólo hay una alternativa la opendkj y ya instalé la sun java 6 runtime
<debsan> aymara, jre o jdk ?
<aymara> debsan jdk
<debsan> instalá el sun-java jre
<aymara> debsan ya lo logré, ahora tengo a sun java por defecto
<Lady-34> hola muchachos,encontre xbacklight” 1.1.2-1 source package confiando que me trabaje la luz,me podrian ayudar con esto
<Lady-34> o cualquier otra forma de arreglar la luz de mi pantalla es aceptable,no me baja la luz,me tiene ciega y me gasta la bateria
<m4v> Lady-34: que netbook?
<Lady-34> es una Gateway M-Series 73
<Lady-34> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Lady-34> ese es mi controlador de frafica segun lspci
<m4v> Lady-34: no encontré nada para tu netbook, si encontré que para solucionar problemas con el backlight agregan acpi_osi=Linux a las opciones del grub, con resultados mixtos. Probaste?
<Lady-34> como lo hago,uso la ultima vercion de ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> tenés que editar el archivo /etc/default/grub usa "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<m4v> después agregale "acpi_osi=Linux" a la línea que empieza con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<m4v> debería quedar como
<m4v> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=“quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux”
<m4v> Lady-34: guardas el archivo y después de eso ejecutas "sudo update-grub", si ese comando terminó bien, cruza los dedos y reinicia.
<Lady-34> jejej,en realidadno me preocupa amigo,lo uso desde un usb solo para buscar una solucion a mi problema,,una vez encuentre las solucion lo instalo definitivamente
<Lady-34> esta instalado en un usb de 16 gigas es para prueba y buscar la solucion a este asunto de la luz
<m4v> Lady-34: un, si está desde un usb entonces todo lo que te dije no sirve
<m4v> Lady-34: ah, está instalado?
<m4v> pensé que era una especie de livecd
<Lady-34> no esta actualmente instalado
<Lady-34> no es live
<Lady-34> es una instalacion
<m4v> ok
<Lady-34> le saque el disco duro para que no me ponga el grub en el disco,una vez me paso que instale ubuntu en el pendrive pero el grub fue a parar el disco duro y no podia prender sin el usb
<m4v> sinó, podes reiniciar y cambiar las opciones el grub desde el menú
<m4v> las opciones del* grub
<Lady-34> ok ya genero configuraciones el grub a reiniciar se a dicho,ya regreso ;)
<locodir-user> ................
<Lady-34> no paso nada malo,pero no me funciona esa opcion que me distes amigo
<locodir-user> arp->>>>>>>>>
<locodir-user> soy zoclo
<locodir-user> bueno, solo quiero agradecerte por toda tu ayuda hace dos dias
<locodir-user> pude solucionar el error y
<locodir-user> me queda otro por solucionar
<locodir-user> ejej
<Lady-34> i es raro,por qeu el si baja la luz cuando la dejo sola por un ratito
<Lady-34> tuve que hacer un copy una vez de un scrypt llamado backligh.sh
<m4v> Lady-34: :(
<Lady-34> que se puede hacer
<Lady-34> por lo menos fue un intento
<m4v> Lady-34: hay un bug report sobre eso, parece que es un problema que ocurre en varias notebooks
<Lady-34> ahoramismo le di a Fn y a la tegla de sleep y me bajo la luz
<m4v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765438
<m4v> en realidad no es lo que te pasa, pero parecido.
<m4v> parece más un problema con el kernel, vi que hay un patch para aplicar, pero no es algo que te recomendaría hacer. Tenés los últimos updates?
<Lady-34> si
<Lady-34> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Lady-34> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Lady-34> tengo uno que dice 2.0 y el otro 2.1
<Lady-34> no sera que se confunde el systema
<m4v> no creo que sea eso
<Lady-34> ls /sys/class/backlight
<Lady-34> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<Lady-34> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=25
<Lady-34> con ese comando me la baja
<Lady-34> donde esta el script qeu se encarga de la luz en mi sistema ?
<bHole> hola
<bHole> hola hay alguien?
<RRejun> Como ajusto el brillo de la pantalla de mi laptop?
<Tiffon> nas
<lanber> hola, se puede reinstalar ubuntu sin borrar nada?
<lanber> nohe hecho bien la actualizacion (me quede sin internet) y no se ha insatlado bien
<Operador08> Hola a todos... alguien sabe como desactivar las aplicaciones al inicio ahora en 11.10?
<Ignacio> Hola tengo una consulta
<Ignacio> una Netbook que tengo
<Ignacio> me dice un cartelito que dice: "¿Qué le gustaria hacer?"
<Ignacio> Miren Al arrancar dice esto:
<Ignacio> Ubuntu está funcionando en un modo gráfico de baja resolución
<Ignacio> No se han podido detectar correctamente su monitor, su tarjeta gráfica o su dispositivo de entrada.Tendrá que configurarlos usted mismo
<Ignacio> que hago?
<Ignacio> m4v:  Sabes algo? O la receta es el formateo?
 * Ignacio necesita ayuda :S
<Ignacio> guampa:  Le tengo una consulta que tal vez usted sepa arreglar.
<guampa> si decime
<Ignacio> Tengo una netbook
<Ignacio> y al arrancar sale un cartel:
<Ignacio> Ubuntu esta funcionando en modo grafico de baja resolucion
<Ignacio> No se han podido detectar correctamente su monitor, su tarjeta gráfica o su dispositivo de entrada.Tendrá que configurarlos usted mismo
<guampa> que placa de video tiene?
<Ignacio> No lo se :S Ese es el problema, me paso una vez
<Ignacio> Y formatee y listo :P
<guampa> lspci | grep -i vga
<Ignacio> OK
<guampa> eso te dice que placa de video tenes
<Ignacio> Dice esto
<Ignacio> 00:02.0
<Ignacio>  VGA compatible
<Ignacio> controller: INtel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Ignacio> guampa: :?:
<guampa> esta bien ahi tenes la info, dejame ver que compatibilidad tiene
<Ignacio> A ok.
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas?
<Ignacio> 10.04 LTS
<guampa> ok
<Ignacio> Lucyd Linux LTS
<Ignacio> Eso te sirve; o necesitas alguna informacion más
<guampa> no por ahora no
<Ignacio> Despues tengo otra consulta de como me conecto a internet /Tengo debian en esa netbook, pero quiero conectarme para cambiarme a Ubuntu /
<Ignacio> Es wifi, pero ni siquiera biene instalado NetworkManager
<Ignacio> guampá
<Ignacio> mandame un email
<Ignacio> con la solucion
<Ignacio> a
<Ignacio> nachoel01@gmail.com
<Ignacio> tengo clases
<guampa> no te voy a mandar nada
<Ignacio> wee
<Ignacio> me voy
<guampa> el soporte es aca, cuando tengas tiempo volve
<Ignacio> Chau
<Ignacio> ok
<guampa> y no des datos personales en el canal
<lanber> no se me ha instalo bien  ubuntu 11.10, que puedo hacer
<fosco_> lanber: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> si da algun error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<lanber> fosco_, voy
<lanber> no se puede /var/lib/dpkg/lock bloqueado - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fosco_> debes tener algun otro gestor de paquetes en marcha
<fosco_> cierra el software-center o lo que sea q tengas abierto
<TriumphOfDeath> Buenas, una preguntona seria posible desinstalar un software que fue instalado con sh?
<lanber> eso es lo que yo he pensado, pero no tengo nada a la vista
<fosco_> lanber: si estás seguro elimina el bloqueo con sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lanber> voy al monitor de sistema y no veo nada
<fosco_> y luego ejecuta el primer comando q puse
<guampa> TriumphOfDeath: como es eso?
<lanber> voy
<fosco_> TriumphOfDeath: si el software en cuestion tiene un proceso automatizado de desinstalación sí, si no la única manera es hacerlo manualmente
<TriumphOfDeath> pasa que instale un software, pero no me figuro que hice, imagino que sh es descomprimir
<lanber> no puedo me dice lo de antes mas esto     E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<guampa> TriumphOfDeath: bueno pero mas o menos como fueron los pasos que seguiste, en que formato estaba el software cuando lo bajaste, etc
<fosco_> lanber: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<lanber> voy
<TriumphOfDeath> guampa: fosco_: saludos, gracias por la ayuda.. si parece que no afecta... corrijamente si me equivoco pero lo que hice fue descomprimir nada mas
<lanber> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fosco_> TriumphOfDeath: un sh es un shell script puede hacer virtualmente cualquier cosa
<guampa> TriumphOfDeath: si solamente descomprimiste, con borrar lo que descomprimiste ya esta
<TriumphOfDeath> guampa: fosco_: entiendo, ya me puedo figurar. Muchas Gracias
<fosco_> lanber: estas seguro de que no hay ningun otro proceso actualizando el sistema o instalando algo?
<TriumphOfDeath> :D
<lanber> fosco_, ya lo esta haciendo
<lanber> tenia una ventana abierta del problema de una actualizacion parcial
<fosco_> anda que...
<lanber> si la habia dejado para poner la informacion y luego se me ha olvidado
<lanber> estoy copiando toda mi carpeta home (163Gb) por si acaso
<lanber> y tengo mas ventanas abiertas
<lanber> ya he hecho sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<lanber> y ya ha acabado
<fosco_> ha acabado sin errores?
<lanber> no acaba asi
<lanber> E: Ezin izan da /var/lib/dpkg/lock blokeoa hartu - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lanber> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lanber> no funciona evolution
<fosco_> pues entonces algo sigue usandolo
<fosco_> asegurate de haber cerrado todos los programas que hacen uso del sistema de paquetes
<lanber> remiro
<fosco_> si no sabes hacerlo simplemente reinicia el sistema
<lanber> tendre que esperar por que estoy haciendo la copia de mi home
<lanber> y lleva 65 GB de 163
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<lanber> en esta version se puede poner gnome3
<fosco_> gnome3 va instalado de serie
<fosco_> si te refieres a gnomeshell sí, se puede poner
<lanber> es que en la version anterior se podria eleguir entre gnome 3 o unity (creo, eso entendi)
<fosco_> en realidad lo q se puede elegir es unity o gnomeshell
<fosco_> lo que pasa es que en la version anterior unity usaba gnome2 y gnomeshell usaba gnome3
<fosco_> ahora todos usan gnome3
<lanber> unity tambien?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> desde la 11.10 ya sólo hay gnome3 en ubuntu
<lanber> y una pregunta indiscreta tu cual utilizas?
<fosco_> gnomeshell
<lanber> por?
<lanber> es mas personalizable
<lanber> o es una costumbre?
<fosco_> en general me gusta más
<lanber> se puede eleguir utilizar uno u otro? (una vez instalado)
<fosco_> si
<lanber> en donde?
<fosco_> al iniciar sesion
<lanber> luego lo intentare
<lanber> fosco_,  no puedo abrir una terminal
<lanber> si doy a unicono de terminal se abre centro de software de ubuntu
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2
<fosco_> saldrá un cuadro de diálogo para ejecutar
<fosco_> y ahi escribes gnome-terminal
<lanber> si
<lanber> resultado gnome-terminal
<lanber> historia gnome-terminal
<lanber> pero no se abre
<fosco_> has pulsado intro?
<lanber> si claro
<fosco_> bueno da igual, lo podemos hacer desde el modo texto
<fosco_> para salir a modo texto ctrl+alt+f1
<fosco_> para volver a modo grafico alt+f7
<lanber> si
<fosco_> pasa a modo texto, pones tu nombre de usuario y contraseña y ejecutas sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<lanber> ya me ha pedido usuario y clave
<lanber> ya lo he dejado trabajando
<fosco_> oki
<lanber> ya ha acabado y me dice que no ha renovado ninguna y que ahy 56 sin renovar
<fosco_> pues no parece haber problemas
<fosco_> vamos a hacer una actualizacion del sistema
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lanber> voy
<lanber> trabajando
<avances123_> hola buenas
<RamonMiranda> buenas, como puedo poner contraseña a mi conexion de internet en ubuntu 11.04?
<dannyLopez> buenos días
<julio> buen dia
<julio> un favor me podrian ayudar a configurar mi driver de video ati
<Gn0m0> hola buenos dias... hay alguien despierto?
<noseasasi> más bien en la sobremesa ;-)
<Gn0m0> noseasasi, de casualidad tu ya probaste gnome 3.2?
<noseasasi> nop
<Gn0m0> ah ok
<vafied> alguien sabe si es seguro instalar gnome3 en ubuntu 11.04 ?
<m4v> vafied: no es seguro
<m4v> si necesitas gnome3 usá Ubuntu 11.10
<vafied> vi en el canal de ubuntu que 11.10 no corre gnome3
<m4v> quien dijo esa burrada?
<m4v> Ubuntu 11.10 usa gnome3
<vafied> un nick no tengo idea
<m4v> estamos hablando de Gnome3 y no de gnome shell verdad?
<vafied> asi es
<vafied> ok creo que virtualizare 11.10 para darle un vistaso gracias m4v
<Inframundo> m4v hola. diferencias entre ambos? -----> sacarme dudas ;)
<m4v> Inframundo: cuales son "ambos"?
<m4v> gnome3 y gnome shell?
<cryevil93> hola
<claudia> hola :)
<vafied> alguno ya uso ubuntu 11.10 ?
<adma> gdhgjfjh
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<fVckingmania> buenas dias, tardes, noches a tod@s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fVckingmania> alguien sabe si puedo instalar el postfixadmin en una PC ke no es donde esta el postfix instalado??????
<granjero> hola, ando con un problema de automatización a través de scripts y cron con vlc y sus subtítulos. tengo este script que lanza videos y fotos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/713381/ el tema es que cuando lanza los videos no carga los subtítulos y si lo hace si le doy 2 click al video. o si lanzo un solo video por terminal con vlc rutadelvideo alguna idea?
<guampa> granjero: no se si tendra
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> granjero: no se si tendra
<guampa> granjero: no se si tendra
<guampa> :@
<granjero> ?
<guampa> que pongas las variables entre comillas
<guampa> no se si tendra que ver
<guampa> "$video"
<guampa> "$foto" etc
<granjero> nvos decís?
<granjero> asi los e¡lanza
<guampa> siempre pone las variables entre comillas
<granjero> lanza
<granjero> asi los lanza, pero no los subs.
<granjero> guampa, lo de las variables entre comillas lo voy a empezar a hacer....
<granjero> igual me gustaría tener más teorías para poder probar cuando llegue al trabajo
<guampa> por las dudas te conviene siempre cualquier variable o cadena ponerla entre comillas en bash
<guampa> tambien no se si esta completo en el paste el script, pero no tiene el shebang, tendria que empezar con #!/bin/bash o
<guampa> #!/bin/sh
<granjero> si eso está
<granjero> guampa, tiene el shebang, no lo copie
<guampa> ok
<guampa> granjero: porque no haces la lista de videos en el script, elegis uno al azar y se lo pasas a vlc
<guampa> ademas, estas seguro que el 100% de los videos andan bien con subtitulos cuando los llamas?
<granjero> en el help de vlc dice: --sub-file <cadena>        Usar archivo de subtítulos que es <cadena>
<guampa> si, pero en el script no usas ese switch
<granjero> guampa, los subs los hice yo, simplemente dicen el autor del video, y el nombre del video. que aparecen cada 40 segs
<granjero> no, porque no se que era cadena
<granjero> --sub-autodetect-file este si lo use y no mejoró
<guampa> cadena es texto
<guampa> texto que en este caso es el path al archivo con los subtitulos
<guampa> igual vlc te levanta automaticamente un subtitulo si se llama exactamente igual que un video
<granjero> el tema es que cada video tiene un archivo.srt con el nombre del video
<granjero> si, si cuando ejecuto el video con doble click o desde terminal con vlc /ruta anda bien
<granjero> el tema es cuando le mando todos con el script
<guampa> si tenes por ejemplo video001-consubs.ogv y video001-consubs.srt te lo muestra automaticamente
<guampa> sin tener que usar --sub-file
<guampa> tienen que estar en el mismo directorio
<granjero> todos los videos tienen su .srt igual al nombre del .mov o ,avi
<granjero> y estan en el mismo dir
<guampa> entonces puede llegar a ser un problema con la funcion random de vlc, en ese caso si la solucion seria hacer la lista y elegir al azar desde el script
<guampa> y ahi tirar el comando correcto
<granjero> ahi no te seguí
<granjero> como sería hacer la lista?
<guampa> ahi te lo paso espera
<granjero> ok =)
<genelyk> Hola
<genelyk>  una pregunta
<genelyk>  como compartir archivos entre windows 7 y ubuntu 11.04
<kurama10> genelyk, usando samba
<genelyk> si
<genelyk>  pero no me funciona
<granjero> genelyk, pon tu smb.conf en pastebin
<granjero> probaste con clik derecho compartir carpeta?
<genelyk>  mount -t  smbfs //192.168.1.33/E /media/aa
<genelyk> Password:
<genelyk> mount error(13): Permission denied
<genelyk> solo eso me sale
<granjero> la carpeta aa tiene permisos para tu usuario?
<genelyk> mmm
<genelyk> lo intente primero con la carpeta public de windows 7
<genelyk> y em vota  el mismo error
<granjero> pero estas montando en ubuntu. en la carpeta donde montás con ubuntu debe terner permisos para tu usuario
<genelyk> si
<genelyk> lo estoy haciendo via consola
<genelyk> x q
<genelyk> estoy en lubuntu,
<genelyk> veo q la  unica solucion es compartir  una carpeta en mi maquina con permisos de escritura y  asi poder escribir los archivos q quiero
<genelyk> bueno gracias  por la  ayuda
<genelyk> nos vemos
<m4v> genelyk: estas usando sudo con mount?
<genelyk> sip
<genelyk> y tambien el sudo su
<guampa> granjero: http://pastie.org/2724955
<granjero> guampa, gracias voy a analizar lo que escribiste, ya que no lo entiendo a primera vista. =) eso lo tengo que agregar al script o ejecutarlo antes?
<guampa> reemplaza donde dice por el directorio donde estan los videos y correlo como un script aparte, como para que pruebes
<guampa> ese codigo te elige un archivo al azar
<granjero> ok, tengo que agregar además el resto de las extensiones de video. .flv. mpg .mpeg etc?
<granjero> numero_al_azar=$(( RANDOM % cantidad_videos ))  ahi no falta $ cantidad de videos?
<guampa> no dentro de (( )) no es necesario
<guampa> granjero: si agregas mas extensiones intercala un -o entre cada -iname
<Milena> en el 11.10 como cierro la aplicacion banshee
<Milena> lo que hace es ir al control de sonido
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabe como puedo pasar el migrator de kmail me dice q ya lo pase... :S
<mimecar> el migrator?
<m4v> scherenhaenden: pasar los emails de kmail a kmail2?
<scherenhaenden> right XD!
<scherenhaenden> eso mismo
<scherenhaenden> m4v: sabes como?
<m4v> scherenhaenden: fijate en kmail, selecciona las carpetas locales y presioná ctrl+f5 a ver si se actualizan
<scherenhaenden> m4v: en internet sale un monton de gente q dice q fue un desastre y tengo miedo q tb lo sea conmigo
<m4v> scherenhaenden: si, lo tuve que hacer y no fué divertido.
<scherenhaenden> no pasa nada
<m4v> ok, hay un wiki explicando como importar, dejame ver si lo veo
<scherenhaenden> a mi me pregunto y estabdo ese dia medio cansado le di a no... :S... y yo..............neeeeeeeeeeeeein... y weno... ahora me dice q ya lo corrio pero no lo corrio
<m4v> scherenhaenden: por las dudas empezá haciendo backup de ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<scherenhaenden> ejeje voy
<m4v> scherenhaenden: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<scherenhaenden> gracias
<m4v> scherenhaenden: yo tuve que hacer lo que está en "Importing Email Manually"
<scherenhaenden> tengo dos carpetas
<scherenhaenden> una kmail y la otra kmail 2 :S:S:S:S:S
<m4v> tus emails viejos están en kmail
<scherenhaenden> se estan copiando
<scherenhaenden> no es mucho solo son un par de emails personales...
<scherenhaenden> unos 265 GB
<m4v> eh?
<m4v> 265 gigas?
<scherenhaenden> hehe broma... 3,5 GB
<scherenhaenden> tengo un problema mi buffer de sonido se vuelve loco y las canciones empiezan a saltar
<m4v> igual es una barbaridad :| yo tengo 270 mb y tardó bastante la importanción
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> no weno yo solo guardo lo necesario...
<scherenhaenden> hehehehe
<scherenhaenden> aki van a pasar desperates houses wies asi q me voy iendo
<scherenhaenden> m4v: muchas gracias tio
<scherenhaenden> danke danke !! XD
<m4v> scherenhaenden: bueno, asegurate de tener los últimos updates antes del import. cuando lo hice creo que había un memleak en alguna parte porque consumía bastante memoria.
<matxinoa> hola a todxs
<matxinoa> me acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10
<matxinoa> y tengo una serie de problemas
<matxinoa> a ver si alguien me sabe ayudar porfavor
<mimecar> !ask matxinoa
<kubot> matxinoa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<temesi> Buenas compañeros !!
<matxinoa> pues mi teclado esta mal, es decir si le soy a un signo, se escribe otro
<matxinoa> doy queria decir
<temesi> alguien con Ubuntu 11.10 tiene tambien problemes en montar NTFS ?
<mimecar> ¿que idioma has seleccionado?
<mimecar> temesi: que problemas?
<matxinoa> castellano
<mimecar> matxinoa: distribución de teclado?
<temesi> mimecar, al arrencar el pc no me monta las particiones ntfs del /etc/fstab
<matxinoa> no lo se, como lo miro?
<temesi> en cambio con " mount -a" si lo hace
<mimecar> temesi: eso no lo hace por defecto, pero no es ningún "problema"
<mimecar> temesi: mira en el panel de control de gnome 3
<temesi> mimecar, con la versión 11.04 lo hacia sin ningu contratiempo
<temesi> mimecar, ha sido hacer un upgrade a la 11.10 y ya no monta :P
<mimecar> configuralas con ntfs-config
<temesi> mimecar, trabajo con unity
<mimecar> temesi: y?
<temesi> mira en el panel de control de gnome 3
<mimecar> estas usando gnome 3 con unity como gestor de ventanas
<temesi> y?
<temesi> npi
<mimecar> lo estas haciendo
<temesi> ok
<mimecar> gnome-control-center
<mimecar> unity NO es un escritorio
<temesi> OK thnks por la info
<temesi> voy a mirar thnks
<temesi> por cierto, como estoy out voy a preguntar, mimecar pues unity que és ?
<mimecar> el gestor de ventanas que usa ubuntu con gnome 3
<temesi> en ubuntu 11.4 ya era asi ¿
<mimecar> en la 11.04 podías elegir gnome clásico
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene un modo reducido que es parecido a gnome 2
<temesi> ok
<temesi> unity seria simil de gnome-shell pues ?
<mimecar> si
<temesi> ok, pillado ;)
<mimecar> gnome 2.32 usa metacity
<mimecar> anteriormente usó enlightment
<mimecar> puedes tener gnome 3 y usar openbox como gestor de ventanas
<temesi> compiz tambien biene de serie en la 11.10
<mimecar> me parece que si
<temesi> junto unity + gnome3
<cousteau> hmm... a lo mejor me paso a e17
<temesi> ahora no tengo el pc con ubuntu 11.10. Unity tiene como dependencias a gnome3 y/o unity ¿?
<temesi> en las anteriores me parece recordar que no
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas
<temesi> si, lo he pillado
<mimecar> no depende de gnome
<temesi> pues a eso iba
<temesi> ni tampoco compiz va a depender de gnome3 verdad?
<cousteau> no? creí que sí dependía
<temesi> yo ahora no lo puedo mirar
<mimecar> cousteau: tendrá algún paquete en común
<temesi> alguien lo puede mirar ?
<mimecar> temesi: puedes usar compiz en kde (aunque sea mala idea)
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/unity --> hmm... vale, sólo mencionan compiz
<temesi> y¿
<temesi> mimecar, yo me refiero a las dependencias de los paquetes
<mimecar> si tiene algo, será de una librería concreta
<mimecar> no de todo el entorno
<temesi> de todos modos mañana por la mañana voy a mirar todo lo hablado
<cousteau> cómo era el script para ver lo que se iba a instalar con un paquete? creo que era nua pág de LjL
<temesi> si no recuerdo mal con cousteau con aptitude hay un parametro para simular
<temesi> me parece que es " aptitude -s install [paquete] "
<cousteau> temesi, sí, pero como yo ya tengo gnome instalado...
<temesi> xD
<cousteau> (también en apt-get)
<cousteau> (y anda que no habré usado aptitude -s veces)
<temesi> ( no utilizo apt-get )
<temesi> mmm.... y si pruebas aptitude -s purge
<Mario0000> Hola a todos, en 11.10 el driver que se instala para ATI es el R600g (el gallium3d ) en 11.04 era el R600c (el de Mesa), a alguien le ocurre que en 11.10 al mover las ventanas se notán como dientes de sierra?
<dannyLopez> buenas tardes
<matxinoa> mimecar
<matxinoa> antes me he caido
<matxinoa> estaba preguntando por el tema de las teclas
<mimecar> mira la distribución de teclado que tienes
<matxinoa> vale, antes he preguntado como podia mirarlo
<LjL> lo script de que decia cousteau es http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<matxinoa> mimecar, no se donde lo tengo que mirar
<fzeta> ;-D
<m4v> matxinoa: tenés para buscar en el menu, buscalo por "teclado"
<mimecar> gnome-control-center, configuración regional
<mimecar> distribuciones
<dannyLopez> existe una opcion para que el mismo sistema lo detecte no es así?, le pide que dijite algunas teclas y así se sabe cual locale tiene
<matxinoa> ya lo he arreglado!!
<matxinoa> Muchas gracias!
<matxinoa> otra cosa, sabeis como se llama una aplicacion que se instala desde terminal, que permite abrir carpetas "como adminostrador" en la interfaz visual?
<dannyLopez> mc?
<mimecar> gksudo permite hacer eso
<matxinoa> eso es, no de acordaba del nombre
<matxinoa> gksudo no se encuentra en synaptic para instalar
<cryevil93> la nueva vension de ubuntu como va ?
<dannyLopez> matxinoa: ya esta instalado
<matxinoa> dannyLopez, pero al hacer click derecho sobre una carpeta no me aparece lo de "abrir como administrador"
<matxinoa> eso es lo que busco
<dannyLopez> matxinoa: gksudo nautilus
<matxinoa> en synaptic¿
<dannyLopez> alt + F2
<matxinoa> ok
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> al codificar un video con avidemux me sube la temperatura a 80 grados y se apaga
<file_not_found> tengo un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1800,00MHz
<guampa> que temp tenes idle ?
<file_not_found> del core0 21 grados y core1 27 grados
<file_not_found> temp1 32 grados
<file_not_found> guampa:
<guampa> no se, a lo mejor puede ser la placa de video tambien. yo con una nvidia empece a tener muchos problemas (en una notebook)
<file_not_found> guampa: tambien me pasa con windows
<guampa> que video tenes?
<file_not_found> guampa: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<file_not_found> shapire
<guampa> :/ entonces no ni idea, por ahi podes bajarle un poco la cantidad de cpu que te usa avidemux
<guampa> correra mas lento pero por ahi no calienta tanto
<file_not_found> guampa: como se hace?
<file_not_found> guampa: usa 150 o 200 de cpu
<guampa> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/cpu-usage-limiter-for-linux/
<guampa> ahi tenes un apartado para debian/ubuntu
<file_not_found> guampa: me pasa con windows tambien, con el virtualdub
<file_not_found> guampa: cuanto le reduzco a avidemux
<guampa> no se, experimenta. proba en principio con 30 o 40 %
<file_not_found> guampa: dejo firefox abierto
<file_not_found> guampa: tengo doble nucleo
<guampa> el link que te pase te aclara como usarlo con mas de un nucleo, es igual
<guampa> solo que dos nucleos tendrias un tope de 200% por ejemplo, y asi
<file_not_found> Warning: no target process found. Waiting for it...
<guampa> corre el avidemux ahora
<file_not_found> Process 3315 detected
<matxinoa> alguien controla de xampp?
<matxinoa> tengo un problema y no encuentro soluciones
<guampa> file_not_found: bien
<guampa> matxinoa: porque no planteas tu problema sino nunca te vas a enterar si alguien sabe o no
<matxinoa> a, perdon
<file_not_found> guampa: 30 %
<matxinoa> bueno pues cuando intento inicir xampp en la terminal
<guampa> file_not_found: bien, bueno fijate si con 30% baja un poco la temperatura
<matxinoa> todos los servicios se levantan menos mysql
<matxinoa> pone couldn't start MySql
<matxinoa> y no se que puede ser
<file_not_found> guampa: tambien pasa en windows xp
<guampa> file_not_found: sobre windows no te puedo ayudar
<file_not_found> guampa: sera el consumo de cpu que lo sube
<guampa> es una posibilidad
<file_not_found> tiene dos ventiladores
<file_not_found> guampa: la temperatura general no pasa los 40 grados
<guampa> bien, entonces si queres podes darle unos 10 o 20% mas de cpu, hasta 50 esta aceptable
<guampa> (50c)
<file_not_found> guampa: todavia no exporte, lo estoy cargando al video
<file_not_found> es full hd
<guampa> file_not_found: dejalo que complete toda la ejecucion, lo que mas demanda es la parte de encodear
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> te aviso
<guampa> matxinoa: fijate si te da mas detalles este comando: sudo grep -ir mysql /var/log | tail 20
<guampa> perdon, tail -20
<matxinoa> bua
<matxinoa> salen un monton de lineas
<guampa> bueno fijate si hay alguna que te parezca descriptiva, o pasa esa salida por pastebin
<matxinoa> ok
<file_not_found> guampa: me dijeron que si subo el voltaje de algun componente no subira tanto la temp
<guampa> no lo se, pero no me das la impresion de que te vaya a salir bien
<matxinoa> http://pastebin.com/VgAjejWT
<guampa> digo por el "me dijeron"
<guampa> matxinoa: sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<fosco_> file_not_found: en general subir el voltaje aumenta la temperatura
<matxinoa> guampa, en los manuales de xampp no dice que deba instalar esos paquetes
<guampa> matxinoa: de donde instalaste xampp, lo bajaste de un sitio?
<matxinoa> si
<matxinoa> y lo puse en /opt/
<matxinoa> entrando desde sudo nautilus
<guampa> matxinoa: ah entonces no, no se
<ElVillano> Saludos a todos
<ElVillano> tengo un problema con el lanzador de aplicaciones de mi cuenta de usuario, que puede estar pasando actualice y ahora no puedo abrir ninguna aplicación desde mi cuenta.
<ElVillano> me encuentro desde la cuenta invitado
<ElVillano> ahhh tengo ubuntu 11.10
<estudiant> ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un buen manual de Apache adaptado a ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> ElVillano: probaste reseteando unity con¿: unity --reset
<ElVillano> xangua, no en realidad no dejame ver
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo un problema los botones de cerrado y minimizar las carpetas no los puedo ver
<rbndj8> me pueden decir k puedo hacer
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<guampa> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Inframundo> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rbndj8> disculpas
<rbndj8> te explico despues que actualice a ubuntu 11.4 no puedo cerrar las carpetas  ni minimizarlas
<fosco_> rbndj8: no puedes ver los botones? no entiendo eso, no estan?
<rbndj8> fosco si abro una carpeta luego no la puedo minimizar por k no veo en la parte izquierda de arriba los botones
<fosco_> la ventana está maximizada?
<dannyLopez> alguna herramienta de recuperacion estilo easy recovery
<cryevil93> hola buena noches
<cryevil93> me podrian decir que tal va la nueva version de ubuntu ?
<guest-R3r7Pt> xangua ,me da un error con el comando unity --reset
<cryevil93> entonces no me recomiendan pasarme a la 11.10 ?
<guampa> cryevil93: con que version estas ahora?
<cryevil93> guampa ahora mismo estoy en fedora 15 kde
<pedro> Buenas noches amigos, alguien podria ayudarme a montar mi disco duro, aparece como sin montar he iniciado con un usb live pero la utilidad de discos no consigue montarlo
<pedro> ¿Nadie sabria ayudarme por favor?
<pedro> He abierto una terminal y he puesto sudo mount dev sdb1 y dice que no existe o algo así
<pedro> ¿no hay ningún experto que tenga la amabilidad de ayudar a este ignorante?
<pedro> ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<pedro> por favor necesito ayuda
<omikron4> !help | pedro
<kubot> pedro: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pedro> muchas gracias omikron
<pedro> estaba viendo un video y de repente se ha quedado el ordenata congelado y al reiniciar al parecer se ha desmontado el disco duro o se ha paerdido el archivo de inicio
<pedro> he intentado ver si aparece con un usb live usando la utilidad de discos y aparece como sano y desmontado, le doy a montar volumen y se queda como durmiendo
<pedro> mejor dicho, como pensando
<pedro> pero no lo monta
<pedro> Hola kubot disculpa no te he sakudado
<pedro> Kubot ¿que más detalles necesitarias que te proporcione a ver si me puedes ayudar?
<dannyLopez> pedro: kubot es un bot
<pedro> danny jejejeje que idiota soy jajaja muchas gracias por avisarme
<dannyLopez> ;)
<pedro> es que estoy desesperado a ver si consigo ayuda y ya le hablo hasta a los robots jejejejeje
<pedro> Danny tu no podrias hecharme una mano?
<dannyLopez> me quedo manco
<pedro> jejejeje es verdad?
<pedro> la interrogacion se ha colao jejeje
<dannyLopez> !pregunta pedro
<kubot> pedro: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pedro> Yo vacilando a todo el mundo de que uso ubuntu y qye es la leche y tal y cual y la verdad es que desde que lo uso, no me está dando mas que ropederos de cabeza
<Gus81> alguien me puede dar una mano para instalar themes de superkaramba?
<dylan66> que te paso pedro?
<pedro> hola dylan gracias por responder
<pedro> pues que no se por que de repente se ha desmontado mi disco duro y no se como montarlo de nuevo
<dylan66> enciendes la pc y que sucede?
<pedro> he puesto un liveusb a ver si con la utilidad de discos conseguia montarlo pero se queda como pensando y así ya van 2 horas y nada
<dylan66> al encender sin live cd que sucede
<dylan66> como sabes que no monta el disco
<pedro> enciendo y me sale un monton de lines de codigos y al final algo como que el volumen no está montado y como si se ha perdido el archivo de inicio y entre parentesis me pone initramfs
<dannyLopez> Gus81: themes de superkaramba?
<Gus81> dannyLopez: si, ayer estuve tratando pero no pude
<dannyLopez> que es eso :P
<dylan66> actualizaste el kernel antes del fallo?
<pedro> creo que no lo monta pr que no hay signos alguno de actividad ni en el disco ni en nada más solo el relogito ese que anda dando vueltas
<pedro> no se si actualizó el kernel en algún momento, lo único que se es que estaba viendo un video del disco duro y se quedó bloqueado y no respondia a nada, reinicié y pof
<dylan66> estas con el live cd entra a /etc/fstab y pega lo que hay
<dylan66> a perdon si no lo monta no vas a poder enrar
<dylan66> pequeño detalle
<dylan66> hay que lindo
<pedro> he intentado hacerlo por consola pero no se si esque no pongo el comando bien pero me dice que no existe o algo así
<dylan66> desde el live cd desde nautilus no monta?
<pedro> no entiendo lo de nautilus
<pedro> yo he intentado con la utilidad de discos del liveusb
<dylan66> que distro es el liveusb?
<dylan66> nautilus es el navegador de archivos
<pedro> ubuntu 10.4
<dylan66> con gparted tambien puedes ver los discos
<pedro> si
<pedro> me salen el disco duro y el pendrive que es el live usb
<dylan66> manda un screenshot del disco duro
<pedro> me sale el disco duro como /dev/sdb1
<dylan66> ese sera el pendrive
<dylan66> el disco es sda
<pedro> ahhhh
<dylan66> tiene una flechita para cambiar a la derecha
<pedro> me sale lo siguiente
<pedro> sin asignar 1.00mb
<pedro> /dev/sdb1 ext4 230gb
<pedro> dev/sdb2/extended 2,84 gb
<dylan66> pues dale click derecho y monta sdb1
<dylan66> hay swap?
<pedro> /dev/sdb5 2,84 gb
<pedro> es que no me sale la opción de montar me sale al darle la botón izdo la opción de desmontar pero atenuada osea que no está disponible
<dylan66> lo unico que se me ocurre es que en informacion compares la uuid con la de fstab
<dylan66> pero sino puedes montarlo no se
<pedro> es que ese es el problema que quiero montarlo y no se como hacerlo por que como no sea con la utilidad de discos no se como y paa colmo esa utilidad es inutil en mi caso
<dylan66> prueba en consola
<dylan66> su + contraseña
<pedro> como seria el comando en consola?
<dylan66> mount /dev/sdb1
<pedro> a ver voy a probar de nuevo
<pedro> me dice que no se puede encontrar dev/ sdb1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<pedro> al poner su me pide contrasena  pero el uduario es ubuntu@ubuntu ¿que contraseña pongo?
<dylan66> si es live cd no precisa
<dannyLopez> ninguna, si estas desde un live
<dylan66> solo poner su y ya
<dannyLopez> dylan66: su? o sudo su?
<pedro> pongo su y me pide la contraseña
<dannyLopez> dale enter
<pedro> he puesto su solamente
<dylan66> su solamente
<pedro> y me sale fallo de autentificación
<dylan66> sudo su?
<pedro> pongo solamente su y doy a enter y me pide contrseña
<dylan66> pon sudo su
<pedro> ahora he puesso sudo su
<pedro> y me sale lo de root
<dannyLopez> si ya estas como root
<pedro> ahora pongo lo de mount dev ?
<dannyLopez> si
<pedro> a ver
<pedro> me dice lo mismo que no encuentra el jodido sdb1
<dannyLopez> hace fdisk -l
<dannyLopez> y pasas el paste
<pedro> no puedo pasar el paste estoy aqui con otro pc en el que se ha jodido tengo el usb y ni tiene conexión a internet estoy en el otro con lo básico
<pedro> le fdisk lo hago también como root?
<Gus81> alguien sabe como instalar themes de superkaramba?
<dannyLopez> si pedro
<pedro> joder el fdisk también encuentra el disco  y lo identifica el primero con /dev/sdb1
<pedro> como es que en la consola dice que no se encue ntra?
<dannyLopez> dylan66: sera que es el ntfs-3g o algo así?
<dylan66> no se dannyLopez
<dylan66> prueba montarlo como root
<dannyLopez> pedro: estas en la consola como root?
<pedro> si
<dannyLopez> hace mount /dev/sdb1 /mtn/
<pedro> a ver
<EagleScreen> hola
<EagleScreen> buenas noches
<pedro> me dice que el punto de montaje mtn no existe
<EagleScreen> aqui estoy trasteando con el Ubuntu 11.10 y su algo más refinado Unity
<EagleScreen> pedro: montar un disco es volcar su contenido en una carpeta, la carpeta tiene que existir previamente
<EagleScreen> mount $disco$ $carpeta$
<EagleScreen> por ejemplo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<EagleScreen> pero si /mnt no existe, primero hay que crearla
<EagleScreen> sudo mkdir /mnt
<EagleScreen> mkdir viene de "make directory" que quiere decir crear directorio
<pedro> a ver que pruebo
<pedro> como regreso a sudo?
<pedro> estoy como root
<EagleScreen> si estas como root no te hace falta poner sudo delante
<EagleScreen> sudo sirve para ejecutar los comandos como root, y si ya estás como root, sería absurdo
<javier_Col> hola a todos
<EagleScreen> pero para salir de root, debería ser con 'exit'
<EagleScreen> hola javier_Col
<pedro> el eroor estaba en que era mnt y no mtn como he puesto yo
<dannyLopez> o ^C
<dannyLopez> ...
<pedro> gracias eagle
<javier_Col> tengo un predicamento , por error formatee una particion y quiciera hacerle un ctrl+z XD
<Vero2> hola, acabo de instalar ocelot, en evolution tengo mas de 2.000 mensajes pero aparecen solamente 400(los no leídos) cuando tiene indicado mostrar todos los mensajes. Aparte, no muestra ninguno del mes de Octubre. Alguien sabe que puedo hacer?
<dannyLopez> javier_Col: eso le ando haciendo yo
<javier_Col> la particion estaba en ext4 y ahora esta en ext3
<dannyLopez> xD
<Gus81> me gustaría poder instalar una side bar similar a esta, alguien sabe como hacer? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Slackware+Side+Bar?content=142796
<pedro> ahora me dice que está montado u ocupado
<EagleScreen> pedro: que intentas montar? un pendrive?
<Gus81> me baje e instale el superkaramba, pero no se poner los themes
<Vero2> una aclaración. Hice upgrade directamente.
<pedro> No eagle, intento montar el propio disco duro que no se por que se ha desmontado solo según me dice la utilidad de discos del liveusb
<EagleScreen> javier_Col: es pposible hacerlo
<pedro> pero entro en la utilidad de discos del usb live y me aparece el hdd como sin montar
<EagleScreen> javier_Col: intentalo con la utilidad 'testdisk'
<pedro> me dice en la consola que dev/sdb está montado o que mnt está ocupado
<dannyLopez> no te puedo ayudar mas pedro, me toca irme :(
<EagleScreen> pedro: con el comando 'df -h' puedes ver rápidamente tood lo que tienes montado y dónde
<pedro> Muchas gracias Danny por tu ayuda amigo que descanses
<pedro> Eagle con comillas?
<EagleScreen> no, sin las comillas
<pedro> ahh bien
<EagleScreen> pedro: por si no lo sabes, en Linux los discos tambien se nombran por letas: sda seria el primer disco: sda1 la primera particion, sda2 la segunda etc..
<EagleScreen> luego su tivieras otor disco sería: sdb -> sdb1, sdb2, sdb3
<pedro> pues ahora despues de poner el comando me sale solo el pendrive y un montón de none
<EagleScreen> pedro: estas en el live CD?
<pedro> solo tengo el disco duro del portatil y el pendribe del liveusb
<pedro> si estoy desde el liveusb
<EagleScreen> y que pasa que te dejo de arrancar Ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> por que dices eso de que derrepente no se montaba el disco?
<pedro> si estoy desde el ubuntu que tengo en el usb pero silo quito no me arranca desde el disco duro parece como si d¡se hubiese perdido el arranque de hdd
<EagleScreen> pedro: no recuerdas que pasó o qué hiciste?
<pedro> el disco duro estaba montado, estaba viendo un video que teni en el disco duro y de repente se me ha bloqueado el pc y he reiniciado y al reiniciar ya me ha salido
<pedro> un montón de lineas de código y al final entre parentesis initramfs
<EagleScreen> algún mensaje de error más detallado?
<pedro> pues algo como que se ha perdido el archivo de inicio y que no está montado el disco duro, pero con la utilidad de discos del usb me dice que eldisco está sano y le doy a la opcón de montar volumen y se queda como pensando
<pedro> empieza como un relogito y así se pasa todo el rato
<EagleScreen> bueno, eso no te deberia preocupar
<pedro> en el monitor del sistema intento ver si hay alguna actividad y no aparece ningún proceso abierto
<EagleScreen> es normal que esa aplicacion no sepa biien como montar el volumen desd el live cd
<pedro> ¿como hago para montarlo?
<EagleScreen> supongo que solo podra montar con exito los volumenes registrados en /etc/fstab
<EagleScreen> pedro: qué harás cuando lo hayas montado? para qué montarlo?
<pedro> es que tengo todo en el disco es crucial que recupere a su estado anterior,
<EagleScreen> pedro: lo tienes tood en una misma particion?
<pedro> si
<pedro> instale ubuntu 10.4 usando todo el disco
<EagleScreen> bueno si lo que quieres es acceder a tus archivos para hacer copias o algo asi, eso deberia ser sencillo
<EagleScreen> lo primero, has intentado entrar en la carpeta que figura en df -h ?
<pedro> lo que quiero es volver a montarlo como estaba
<EagleScreen> pedro: arreglar el problema del arranque de Ubuntu puede que no sea sencillo
<pedro> si puse lo de df -h y no me aparece el disco duro
<EagleScreen> yo quizá podría hacerlo si tuviese tu ordenador delante, pero hacerlo asi "por telepatía" pues  complicado
<pedro> tengo un rescuemix o algo así se llama ¿tu sabes como se usa? yo no tengo ni idea
<EagleScreen> pedro: da igual los rescuemix que tengas si no sabemos cuál es el problema
<pedro> es que yo diria que se ha perdido el inicio creo
<EagleScreen> el grub?
<EagleScreen> te salia el menu de arraqnue inicial donde puedes arrancar Ubuntu en modo seguro y eso?
<EagleScreen> te ha dejado de salir?
<pedro> no el menu ese que dices no me salia
<pedro> a ver voy a apagarlo a ver que pasa
<EagleScreen> pedro: toma nota de cualquer error que salga ne un papel
<EagleScreen> es muy importante saber que dicen los errores
<pedro> jo le doy a apagar y se ha quedado en el logo de ubuntu y con los puntitos que salen debajo  pero no apaga
<EagleScreen> pedro: dale al intro
<EagleScreen> a ver si se apaga, si no, apagalo por la fuerza y ya está
<pedro> no hace nada
<EagleScreen> pues con el boton de apagado
<pedro> ok por la fuerza
<EagleScreen> eso en un sistema live no es muy preocupante
<pedro> sale un monton de linas de codigo
<pedro> pero lo medianamente entendible
<pedro> es no intit fond try passing init bootarg
<synflag> hola hola caracolas
<EagleScreen> extraño error
<EagleScreen> hola synflag
<synflag> que tal EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> yo bien
<pedro> ha sido todo a raiz de un puto video que estaba viendo
<granjer> buenas, instalé 11.10 en una particion que tenia en mi laptop, me piso el grub. ahora quiero volver a tener el grub como antes. boteo en la particion donde tengo 10.04 y doy sudo grub-update?
<EagleScreen> pedro: el cuelgue debió corromper algún archivo del sistema, de los que se usan en el arranque del kernel
<granjer> o tengo que hacer todos los pasos de esta guia?  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<EagleScreen> granjer: tienes partiicon /boot?
<EagleScreen> pedro: en resumen, no sé como recuperar tu arranque, va a ser más fácil que vuelvas a instalar el sistema operativo
<synflag> pedro: que te paso?
<synflag> cuentame
<synflag> vamos pedro dime
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-20
<synflag> <pedro> ha sido todo a raiz de un puto video que estaba viendo
<synflag> que paso, era porno?
<pedro> Joder con ubuntu ya ban 3 veces que tengo que reintalarlo por aparentes chorradas de estas
<m4v> synflag: vas a ayudar?
<EagleScreen> a pedro se le colgó el ordenador viendo un video, lo apagó de golpe, y entonces no le arranca el kernel, no puede encontrar el "init" y dice que se lo pases como argumento
<synflag> m4v: y que parece?=
<pedro> no el video era uno que hice con el movil una cosa normalita
<EagleScreen> pedro: jaja a todos nos ha pasado eso alguna que otra vez (al menos a los que llevamos años usando Ubuntu)
<m4v> pedro: revisaste el estado del disco rígido? no es normal eso.
<m4v> synflag: no, no parece.
<EagleScreen> pedro: Ubuntu tiene muchas ventajas respecto a otras distribuciones de Linux, pero quizá la solidez y la estabilidad dle sistema no sea una de ellas
<synflag> Te parece mal m4v
<pedro> si el disco está bien lo único es que parece que se ha desmontado por arte de magia
<EagleScreen> el test smart sice que el disco está sano
<pedro> si
<EagleScreen> era ext4 la particion?
<pedro> dice que el disco está sano y aparece un punto en verde
<pedro> creo que si
<m4v> EagleScreen: donde?
<EagleScreen> m4v: en gnome-disk-utility
<pedro> en la utilidad de discos
<m4v> hablo de un screenshot
<pedro> como se hace eso del screenshot?
<EagleScreen> va a ser dificil sacar un screenshot si no llega al entorno gráfico, como no sea con cámara de fotos..
<synflag> pedro: ves en tu teclado
<synflag> hay una tecla que dice ImpPt
<synflag> o print screen
<synflag> tocas ahi
<synflag> y aparece para guardar la imagen sacada
<Unityx> holaa
<pedro> pero es que eso no funciona estoy aki con otro pc por que el que se ha jodido no puedo hacer nada a no ser con el liveusb
<EagleScreen> pedro: de verdad no creo que estes capacitado para arreglar ese problema, sinceramente te digo que deberias dejar de perder el tiempo y volver a instalar el sistema
<m4v> pedro: abrí una terminal y ejecutá "sudo fdisk -l"
<m4v> pedro: y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> !pastebin pedro
<kubot> pedro: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pedro> no puedo usar nada con el otro no tengo internet
<EagleScreen> claro, tened en cuenta que nisiquiera le carga bien el kernel
<pedro> como no consiga
<pedro> tengo que hacer el siguiente malabarismo
<Unityx_> me cai :(
<EagleScreen> intenta hacer una foto a la pantalla con una cámara, pedro
<m4v> pedro: yo sospecho que hay algo mal con el hardware, no es normal que se te cuelgue la pc así y que no puedas bootear después de eso
<pedro> para poder arrancar desde el usblive,tengo que quitar el hdd arrancar, y cuando está ya arrancado, conectar el puto hdd
<m4v> pedro: que driver de vídeo estabas usando?
<m4v> pedro: moderá tu vocabulario en este canal.
<rafaelpolanco> tengo un problemilla serio se ha desaparecido parte de la barra de arriba de ubuntu classic 11.04 al reiniciar me dio un error en una miniaplicacion y pulse eliminar miniaplicacion y no esta el panel de usuarios de arriba, ni el lanzador de correos ni el chat.
<pedro> estaba usando el totem y se veia y oia todo bien y de repente se queda bloqueado y zas al reiniciar, toma castañazo
<EagleScreen> rafaelpolanco: paree muy grabe
<EagleScreen> rafaelpolanco: click derecho en el panel -> Añadir al panel y ponte a buscar en la larga lista de applets el que quieres
<m4v> pedro: no, que driver de la placa de vídeo estabas usando.
<rafaelpolanco> ok
<rafaelpolanco>  gracias EagleScreen eso lo se
<rafaelpolanco> el problema es que es del lado izquierdo donde estan los trayicons que se fueron
<pedro> perdón por los tacos es que estoy de los nervios ya y se me va a pique la compostura, pido disculpas es que está en juego mi curro y mi credibilidad por que yo he defendido a capa y espada la superioridad de ubuntu ante los windoseros y me van a dar en los morros
<rafaelpolanco> y ahi no puedo hacer nada
<EagleScreen> rafaelpolanco: no puedes colocarlos en el sitio que tú quieres?
<pedro> el driver es el que instala ubuntu al instalar el s.o
<m4v> pedro: que placa de vídeo es?
<EagleScreen> pedro: de que marca es tu tarjeta gráfica?
<rafaelpolanco> mira Eagle donde es que te digo que desaparecio todo http://imgur.com/X1zTf
<pedro> no se que placa usa creo que es intel
<m4v> !resetpanel | fijate si te sirve rafaelpolanco
<kubot> fijate si te sirve rafaelpolanco: Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<EagleScreen> rafaelpolanco: yo lo veo muy bien
<rafaelpolanco> uffffffffffff
<rafaelpolanco> gracias kubot
<rafaelpolanco> si esto fuero google + te diera +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<EagleScreen> qué majo es kubot
<m4v> EagleScreen: que malo eres leyendo
<EagleScreen> los drivers de intel llevan un tiempo siendo peleones
<m4v> EagleScreen: uBOTu-fr es quién pone quiets, no kubot.
<Unityx_> se me reinicia el gnome-panel cuando tiene mucha carga el pc, alguien sabe?
<m4v> pedro: bueno, yo realmente sospecho que tenés un problema con el disco rígido, si esto ya te pasó varias veces, es lo que deduzco. Pero no se sin ver el smart del disco.
<EagleScreen> m4v: podria ser problema de la RAM? recuerdas esos informes de fallo que hay por el launchpad de corrupción de archivos con ext4?
<EagleScreen> podrian ser tantas cosas..
<EagleScreen> el test smart lo hmeos mirado antes y decia que el disco está sano
<m4v> EagleScreen: hace rato que los problemas con ext4 fueron resueltos.
<pedro> m4v en una ocasión le puse un disco nuevo por que me pasó lo mismo viendo otro video pero luego con el nuevo me ha pasado por que una vez hice un fsck o algo así y me lo desmontó
<EagleScreen> m4v: ya pero el usa 10.04 que es d ehace rato
<m4v> 10.04 es la version LTS, tiene todos los updates importantes al día.
<EagleScreen> de todas formas, si uno tiene muy muy mala suerte, basta con un mal apagado para fastidiar el sistem no?
<Unityx_> m4v: que es lo de LTS
<m4v> EagleScreen: no, no debería.
<Unityx_> yo tengo 10.04 porque es long suport
<pedro> pero con el rescuemix y la ayuda de un compañero del canal pues lo recuperamos,pero es que no tengo ni idea de como usar el rescuemix para intentr hacer lo mismo
<m4v> EagleScreen: nunca me pasó de echo, en todas las veces que me cortaron la luz
<m4v> Unityx_: Long Term Support
<Unityx_> m4v: aaaaaa thanks
<EagleScreen> pero el cuelgue + la corrupcion del initramfs... tienen mala pinta, quiza esten relacionados.. yo pasaria un test a la RAM durante un buen rato
<EagleScreen> durante unas horas para asegurar
<pedro> ahora por apagarlo a la fuerza antes ni el usblive funciona bien
<m4v> tenés algo raro en la pc realmente...
<pedro> yo tengo el 10.4
<EagleScreen> que te parece la teoria de la RAM, m4v?
<m4v> pedro: me refiero al hardware.
<EagleScreen> habria que descartarla, no crees?
<EagleScreen> es muy habitual que algún módulo se deteriore
<EagleScreen> o que deje de funcionar porque le entre polvo en el zócalo
<m4v> EagleScreen: no se realmente.
<m4v> mi primer sospechoso es el disco.
<pedro> ¿que halla petado el disco?
<EagleScreen> pedro: pienso que deberias hacer lo siguiente, para descartar posibles problemas: inicia con un usb-live que funcione y escoge la opcion esa de "Prueba de memoria" deja el test que aparezca varias horas corriendo, y pon atención en si sale algun error. Si salen es que la RAM está estropeada o sucia, si no sale nada en dos o tres horas, es que la RAM está bien y se debe a otra cosa (o a muchisima mala suerte)
<pedro> pero la utilidad de discos del pendrive me detecta el disco y dice que está sano
<EagleScreen> bueno yo ya me tengo que marchar
<EagleScreen> suerte con todo
<Ramir00> juajua
<synflag> Ramir00: hola ^^
<Unityx> hola Ramir00
<Ramir00> hi
<pedro> bueno muchas gracias amigos
<Ramir00> hasta donde se aca hay gente piola, nunca vi degenerados
<Unityx> Ramir00: Oo sos degenado?
<luis_> alguien sabe donde hacer curso de linux online gratis?
<Unityx> luis_: en el paro
<Unityx> 02:36 <Ramir00> en ubuntu-es son piolas, no se si vale la pena trollear ahi
<Unityx> :S no era para pegarlo aqui
<m4v> ahem.
<estudiant> Pues yo busco algo parecido a lo de luis_
<luis_> si pero aca no dan mucha informacion
<Unityx> luis_: menos quejas
<estudiant> a mi me gustaria encontrar buen material para formarme al menos en un nivel básico sobre servicios en red con Ubuntu
<estudiant> (apache, DNS, DHCP, etc)
<Unityx> estudiant: google es tu maestro
<estudiant> Unityx, ya, pero encuentro cosas concretas
<Ramir00> busquen el lpic
<Ramir00> lpic tambien de ibm
<estudiant> lpic?
<estudiant> voy a ver que es
<Ramir00> eso son lo mas avanzado
<Ramir00> si
<synflag> Ramir00: y tu no tienes pdf?
<Unityx> estudiant: ubuntu o cualquier linux, hay vida fuera de ubuntu, la red es igual en todas XD
<Ramir00> esta en forma gradual y directo
<Unityx> estudiant: la wiki de arch es la mejor que he visto nunca
<estudiant> Unityx, entonces en windows los datos de apache también se guardan en /var/www? :/
<estudiant> Ramir00, y se tratan también los servicios de red?
<Unityx> estudiant: cualquier linux he dicho
<Ramir00> bajalos todos
<Ramir00> hay distintos niveles
<Unityx> estudiant: no tiene porque estar en /var/www
<synflag> no
<estudiant> Ramir00, y es gratuito? :o
<synflag> no, me abonas a mi
<synflag> (?)
<Ramir00> para rendir la licencia tenes que pagar
<synflag> pasa por caja
<Ramir00> pero bajarlo es gratis
<estudiant> ok gracias Ramir00 voy a ver.
<Ramir00> no lo encontraste todabia?????????
<estudiant> Supongo que solo estará en ingles n?
<Unityx> estudiant: edita /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default y ahi tienes el directorio! cambias /var/www por lo que desees
<estudiant> estoy leyendo el articulo de la wiki de lpic Ramir00 xD
<Ramir00> los ejercicios
<Ramir00> baja los archivos
<Ramir00> y tambien date una vuelta por la biblia de linux
<estudiant> la biblia de linux? XD
<Ramir00> si
<estudiant> ok ya lo he encontrado
<estudiant> que tratan los mismos temas mas o menos que la lpic?
<estudiant> wow, tiene muy buena pinta.
<Ramir00> para mi lo mejor es el lpic
<m4v> estudiant: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html hay un server guide.
<Ramir00> lpic es lo mejor
<Ramir00> para mi
<Ramir00> va directo a la consola
<Unityx> ubuntu.com tiene respuestas a todo!
<m4v> estudiant: para cosas de server, pregunta en #ubuntu-server
<estudiant> ok, es que estoy estudiando informática pero los profesores que tenemos tienen un nivel aproximadamente como el de mi madre
<estudiant> por lo que no pueden enseñarnos lo que ellos mismos no han aprendido
<estudiant> así que mejor espavilar xD
<estudiant> de todas formas prefiero aprender de forma autodidacta.
<Ramir00> estos lpic para mi tienen un nivel universitario
<estudiant> gracias por el material
<Ramir00> la primera etapa
<delarge> hola, despues de unos minutos de inactividad la pantalla se me pone negra
<delarge> y en preferencias > salvapantallas tengo desactivada la cosa
<debsan> delarge, screensaver ?
<delarge> ademas le puse que se considerara inactivo en  hrs
<debsan> ahh
<delarge> 2 hrs
<delarge> y aun sigue pasando
<delarge> en pocos minutos
<debsan> delarge, pero regresa de esa pantalla negra o queda así para siempre
<Unityx> Oo
<Ramir00> creo que cuando entra en modo de hibernacion no lo levantas mas
<delarge> si muevo el mouse la pantalla negra se sale y vuelve a la normalidad
<Ramir00> tenes que resetear
<Unityx> Ramir00: mentiroso que yo lo hiberno siempre
<Unityx> como un oso
<estudiant> Ramir00, que nivel es el más basico para empezar? el de la biblia de linux o la lpic?
<delarge> pero no quiero que suceda porque intento ver una pelicula
<Ramir00> el mio no
<Ramir00> lpic es mejor para mi
<Unityx> Ramir00: es raro eso
<Ramir00> va directo
<Unityx> pm-hibernate
<Ramir00> nunca se levanto despues de hibernar
<delarge> en que otro lugar puedo desactivar el salvapantalla ?
<Unityx> Ramir00: hay que darle al boton
<estudiant> Ramir00, se puede ir salteando unidades o hay que empezar por la pagina 1 y por orden?
<debsan> delarge, wow. No tendrás otro salvapantallas ?
<Unityx> JAJAJA
<delarge> no lo creo
<delarge> nunca he instalado uno
<debsan> delarge, que escritorio tenés instalado ?
<delarge> gnome
<Ramir00> ya se ,
<Ramir00> no se levanta
<Ramir00> vengo de windows
<delarge> y ubuntu 10.10
<synflag> dale viagra rafaelpolanco
<Ramir00> y en wins si funcionaba
<synflag> perdon, Ramir00
<synflag> Ramir00: usa viagra
<synflag> eso levanta rodo
<synflag> todo*
<debsan> delarge, sólo ese ? hace esto ps -aux y copia la salida en un pastebin
<delarge> debsan: http://pastebin.com/K8QN7PTL
<delarge> puede haber otro salvapantallas funcionando ?
<Unityx_> QUE ME CAIGO
<Unityx_> seguro que me ha hackeado m4v
<Unityx_> eso me ha dicho Ramir00
<Unityx_> m4v: dejalo porfavor
<file_not_found> alguien usa avidemux_gtk
<debsan> delarge, si podría. Igualmente rebisaste en sistema -> preferencias -> power management   o como se diga en castellano
<debsan> delarge, hay una opcion para que apague el monitor, cada cierto tiempo
<kzman> hola
<file_not_found> alguien usa avidemux_gtk
<jesuselifelet> hola como estan?
<kzman> que beneficios se obtiene usando una version de 64bit, además de la capacidad de instalar más ram ?
<jesuselifelet> un saludo
<Unityx> kzman: usa google
<Unityx> es una arquitectura diferente
<jesuselifelet> queria preguntar si ya se arreglo el problema de avast que al instalarlo tiene problemas de actualizarlo
<Unityx> no es mejor ni peor, es diferente
<debsan> 32 bits más por instrucción :D
<luis_> LPIC tiene pagina para hacer el curso, cual es?
<jesuselifelet> alguien que lo haya instalado ultimamente
<jesuselifelet> ?
<Unityx> 64bits es mucho mejor, pero puedes eso imagino que en parte es cuestion de gusto
<luis_> LPIC tiene web para hacer un curso
<Unityx> adivina adivinaza, que usa .deb, pero da mucho asco??
<file_not_found> windows
<Unityx> hablaba del iphone, no penseis en ubuntu XD
<jesuselifelet> iphone :D
<Unityx> el iphone tiene dpkg y apt
<cousteau> Unityx, no
<cousteau> JAILBREAK usa deb
<jesuselifelet> es bueno el iphone por que te espia la empresa a donde vayas no te pierdes :D
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> (creo)
<Unityx> cousteau: jailbreak emula debian XD
<Unityx> cousteau: yo lo tenia, y obvio va como el culo
<Unityx> como todas las copias malas de debian
<jesuselifelet> antes de que me banen y salga del sarcasmo apple usa  algunas partes de la tecnologia unix gnu/linux
<m4v> el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic, no ocupen este con cosas no relacionadas al soporte.
<Unityx> jesuselifelet: como que apple es bsd que esta basado en unix XD
<jesuselifelet> regresando a la pregunta anterior alguien a instalado ultimamente avast y no le a dado problemas al actualizar
<Unityx> perdona m4v no me hakees
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jesuselifelet> hablo de avast de ubuntu
<Unityx>   /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Unityx> fail
<jesuselifelet> unityx si pero ellos lo venden :D
<jesuselifelet> hacen billete
<Unityx> jesuselifelet: y es una basura sinceramente, nose porque la gente lo adora y ubuntu se les intenta parecer
<xangua> !ot | jesuselifelet
<kubot> jesuselifelet: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jesuselifelet> Unityx: estoy de acuerdo
<luis_> donde busco los curso de lpic
<cousteau> ¡Que os vayáis a OT!
<Unityx> luis_: en google
<Unityx> 03:12 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with jesuselifelet
<Unityx> 03:12 <jesuselifelet> creo que nos hiban a banear
<Unityx> 03:13 <Unityx> jesuselifelet jajjajaja
<Unityx> 03:13 <Unityx> siempre me banea el puto de m4v
<Unityx> 03:13 <jesuselifelet> jajajajajajjaja
<cousteau> sí, y creo que te estás ganando otro...
<Unity_wow> hola
<Unity_wow> m4v: te han dicho que eres un pelotudo, un come mierda, un tarado, un fracasado, que solo busca ser OP de un canal de una distro penosa, ni siquiera del canal en ingles. Estas todo el dia aca y no ayudas un sorete, solo estas para meter banes, pelotudo hijo de un container lleno de putas. Te manda saludos qbe y Elidix putazo de mierda, novato asqueroso, mierda patetica de argentina, te vamos a ir a buscar a tu casa en la plata, provincia de buenos aires, 
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<JocP3rd0m0> quien de los que esta por aqui utiliza tomboy?
<JocP3rd0m0> HOLAAA
<Dr_Juan0_> hola
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches a todos
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<tabunet> una preguntilla
<tabunet> por qué cuesta tantśimo actualizar Oneric
<tabunet> ?
<JocP3rd0m0> dimes
<JocP3rd0m0> no entiendo?
<JocP3rd0m0> yo lo tengo instalado
<JocP3rd0m0> y sin problemas
<tabunet> Hago un suo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade y se tira media hora leyendo cabeceras
<tabunet> Todo esto después de hacer sudo apt-get update --fix-missimg
<JocP3rd0m0> no he tenido ese problema la verdad
<tabunet> porque me ha dado unos cuantos conflictos
<cousteau> tabunet, los servidores andarán algo saturados
<tabunet> bueno lo acabo de reinstalar ahora mismo
<JocP3rd0m0> lo que si te digo es que no utilizo apt-get
<tabunet> porque al tocar compiz me lo cargué
<JocP3rd0m0> utilizo aptitude
<JocP3rd0m0> eso si
<tabunet> si me puedes explicar las ventajas de uno a otro
<tabunet> la verdad
<JocP3rd0m0> el compiz no lo veo muy estable
<tabunet> es que algo entiendo pero ni mucho menos soy un experto
<tabunet> sobre lo de compiz
<tabunet> esta vez no instalé el administrador ccsm
<tabunet> así me evito problemas
<JocP3rd0m0> debe ser por el cambio a gtk3
<tabunet> antes cuando me lo cargué
<tabunet> Unity no arrancaba bien
<tabunet> sin embargo Gnome Shell iba perfecto
<JocP3rd0m0> te recomiendo que si quieres experimentar con los efectos de compiz
<JocP3rd0m0> te crees otra sesion de usuario
<tabunet> no ya no quiero experimentar con los efectos de compiz
<JocP3rd0m0> y hagas tus pruebas alli
<tabunet> he decidido
<tabunet> que se queda así por defecto
<JocP3rd0m0> usas el programa de notas tomboy?
<tabunet> si
<tabunet> lo he usado
<JocP3rd0m0> no tubiste priblemas para conectarlo con ubuntu one?
<tabunet> está bien
<tabunet> pero prefiero usar evernote
<JocP3rd0m0> yo tambien tengo evernote
<JocP3rd0m0> pero para articulos de internet
<JocP3rd0m0> para noticas locales no
<deter> buenas a todos
<deter> querias
<deter> hacerle una pregunta que seguro para ustedes es sencilla
<JocP3rd0m0> dispara a ver
<deter> estoy por instalar ubuntu pero no se que  version me conviene la 10.04  o la ultima 11.10 pero no  entiendo muy bien el tema de los respaldos
<JocP3rd0m0> instalate la ultima 11.10
<JocP3rd0m0> que respaldos?
<tabunet> JocP3rd0m0,  no estoy de acuerdo
<deter> por que lei que la 10.04 lts
<tabunet> si quieres que funcione todo perfecto Ubuntu
<tabunet> 11.04
<deter> es el que recomiendan
<tabunet> si quieres ir al día la 11.10 pero con sus riesgos
<tabunet> lo digo bajo mi experiencia
<tabunet> como un usuario normalito
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, pero porque no?
<JocP3rd0m0> ya el 10.04 esta como algo lejos
<tabunet> Por qué  sinceramente tengo problemas con la 11.10
<tabunet> Con el audio por ejemplo
<tabunet> mi webcam no funciona como debería
<tabunet> si se ve perfecto
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, pero para eso se testea antes de instalar
<tabunet> pero el micrófono integrado no va bien
<tabunet> Si claro
<luis_> ojo con la 11.10 por el tema del video
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, a mi me funca todo bien.... Con el compiz e tenido malas experiencias
<JocP3rd0m0> por eso no lo toco mucho
<tabunet> cómo demonios testeo hacer una quedada en Google+ sin el plugin de GoogleTalk y sin Google Chrome que es el navegador que me gusta
<luis_> yo uso las lts porque son las optimizadas de ubuntu
<tabunet> Ahora ya le he cogido el truco
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, bueno viejo pero esos son casos aislados
<tabunet> apago y enciendo el audio de la cam
<tabunet> y funciona
<tabunet> serán casos aislados
<JocP3rd0m0> luis_, yo respeto las lts para server
<tabunet> pero en la versión 11.04 funcionaba perfecto
<tabunet> en la 11.10
<tabunet> no
<tabunet> Compiz
<tabunet> que hice mil toqueteos en la 11.04 perfectos
<deter> bueno jaja ahora no se
<tabunet> En la 11.10 a la minima te lo cargas
<tabunet> acabo de reinstalar la 11.10 por tercera vez
<tabunet> y en limpio
<luis_> deter primero proba live-cd
<tabunet> que si que me gusta
<tabunet> mucho
<xangua> luis_: lst significa soporte a largo plazo, no optimizado ;)
<tabunet> es muy rápida
<luis_> por unas horas despues decidi
<JocP3rd0m0> deter, viejo es libre... lo mejor que puedes hacer es probar tu mismo
<luis_> cual instala
<tabunet> pero Oneric es muy inestable
<tabunet> ahora mismo llevo todo este rato
<tabunet> que llevamos charlando
<tabunet> intentando actualizar
<tabunet> y es una odisea
<luis_> xangua ya se pero dejan lo que mejor anda para no tener problemas
<deter> ok pruebo con la 11.04
<luis_> acordate primero live-cd
<tabunet> a mi me gusta experimentar
<tabunet> y estar al día
<JocP3rd0m0> deter, chevere
<tabunet> pero tiene sus riesgos
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, eso si
<deter> despues se puede actualizar  sin perder nada no ???
<luis_> si deter
<tabunet> eso es otra
<tabunet> no luis_
<deter> uy
<tabunet> si no tocas nada si
<tabunet> si empiezas a meter quicklist
<luis_> si lo instala si se puede actualizar el sistema operativo
<tabunet> a los lanzadores de Unity
<tabunet> te toca reinstalar en limpio
<tabunet> esto lo cuento porque me ha pasado
<tabunet> no me lo invento
<JocP3rd0m0> bueno hay no te puedo ayudar
<tabunet> mi consejo es hacer backup de los documentos y fotografías en UbuntuOne
<JocP3rd0m0> yo instalo en limpio cada 6 meses
<JocP3rd0m0> con cada nueva version de ubuntu
<tabunet> o en un disco duro externo
<JocP3rd0m0> no actualizo
<tabunet> con la utilidad Deja Dup
<tabunet> pero nada de guardar carpetas con configuraciones
<JocP3rd0m0> les recomiendo adrive.com
<JocP3rd0m0> les da 50GB en una cuenta gratis para subir contenido
<luis_> dropbox
<luis_> si tenes mucha informacion parti el disco uno instala el so y otra parte los datos
<JocP3rd0m0> siempre por tu /home en otra particion
<JocP3rd0m0> es muy practico
<tabunet> si bueno JocP3rd0m0
<tabunet> ahora con Deja Dup
<tabunet> eso no hace ni falta
<tabunet> aunque es buena idea
<tabunet> lo malo es conservar configuraciones
<tabunet> Te lo digo
<tabunet> porque yo actualicé desde el cd
<JocP3rd0m0> tabunet, si es super chevere
<tabunet> la 11.04
<tabunet> y el botón de la carpeta home
<tabunet> no se veía
<tabunet> la papelera tampoco
<tabunet> los discos externos tampoco
<tabunet> y eso fue por recuperar mi backup
<tabunet> por eso acabé antes instalando en limpio
<tabunet> claro que se que todo eso se puede arreglar
<tabunet> con paciencia y experiencia
<tabunet> pero yo no soy un super experto
<tabunet> me considero un usuario normalito
<tabunet> apasionado de ubuntu
<tabunet> pero nada más
<JocP3rd0m0> por eso yo prefiero descargar la iso y instalo
<tabunet> se que aquí y en otros tantos sitios
<tabunet> hay usuarios que me pegan mil vueltas
<tabunet> en conocimientos
<JocP3rd0m0> no man, no creas no todos los que estamos aqui somos expertos
<JocP3rd0m0> la idea es ayudar un poquito
<tabunet> yo encantado de ayudar
<tabunet> en lo que sepa
<deter> si y me han ayudado muchas gracias
<tabunet> a mi me ayudaron muchísimo en el canal inglés
<tabunet> el otro día
<tabunet> porque aquí nadie contestó
<tabunet> supongo que por diferencias horarias
<tabunet> no por otra cosa
<deter> aunque no lo crean por las mañanas me las paso con el 10.04 lts server  estoy tratando de remplazar  el server 2008 pero me esta costando muchisimo
<tabunet> pero me hicieron ejecutar un script de audio
<tabunet> para reportar un bug
<tabunet> ellos
<tabunet> y más o menos me entendieron con mi inglés de Cuenca jeje
<luis_> deter porque te da trabajo cual es el problema
<tabunet> deter,
<tabunet> Si pruebas la versión 11.10
<tabunet> te recomiendo que pruebes Gnome Shell
<tabunet> es un gran escritorio
<tabunet> Unity es muy bueni
<luis_> no que pruebe las lts
<tabunet> pero Gnome Shell
<tabunet> también
<tabunet> si claro las LTS son muy buenas
<tabunet> no digo que no
<deter> y lo que pasa es que tengo el server 2008 con active directory, dns, y servidor de archivos y quiero tener las mismas utilidades pero con ubuntu pero no me esta siendo muy sencillo lograr crear usuarios con sistemas de cuotas  y politicas de acceso
<tabunet> pero la mayoría que estamos por aquí nos gusta probar lo nuevo
<tabunet> ah
<tabunet> deter, eso es otra cosa
<tabunet> una cosa es uso profesional
<tabunet> LTS sin dudar
<tabunet> y otra cosa andar por casa
<tabunet> probando las cositas nuevas
<tabunet> ;)
<JocP3rd0m0> epale, me despido
<JocP3rd0m0> nos vemos por aqui
<luis_> dater pedi ayuda en ubuntu-server
<luis_> dater en ese canal
<luis_> deterv
<deter> ok
<luis_> deter
<deter> muchas gracias pero es en ingles ese verdad
<luis_> pregunta si hay algo en español
<deter> si la voy a nesecitar hasta ahora lo unico que e logrado es configurar squid
<luis_> deter pregunta en el canal de debian-es
<tabunet> bueno voy a seguir configurando el ubuntu mío
<tabunet> un saludo a todos
<luis_> saludos tabunet
<deter> ahi lo veo gracias
<m4v> deter: el #debian-es no te va a ayudar si estas usando Ubuntu
<m4v> de hecho, #debian-es es para Debian
<luis_> m4v si te ayudan
<m4v> como quieras, pero no es correcto preguntar en un canal de Debian sobre algo de Ubuntu.
<luis_> m4v pero si aca no encontras ayuda que haces?
<synflag> luis_: no pasa nada
<synflag> si te dan ayuda, hacelo
<delarge> debsan: ahi estaba el problema, gracias.
<debsan> delarge, hey que bueno !!
<mosh>  /msg nickserv identify 790925
<xangua> jas
<xangua> juas :/
<m4v> chapo: mejor cambia de pass pronto
<chapo> ya lo cambie
<m4v> oka :)
<chapo> thanks
<tabunet> Hola
<tabunet> ya estoy por aquí de nuevo
<tabunet> efectivamente
<tabunet> si no tocas los efectos de compiz
<tabunet> la 11.10 va de lujo
<tabunet> Puedes alternar entre Gnome Shell y Unity sin problemas
<tabunet> si empiezas a tocar ccsm
<tabunet> te quedas sin Unity
<tabunet> esa ha sido mi experiencia
<tabunet> nada más por hoy me retiro a descansar
<tabunet> buenas noches a todos
<tabunet> simplemente decir por último
<tabunet> que me está empezando a gustar bastante Gnome Shelll como entorno de escritorio
<FerchoLP> hola, tengo una duda con el Nautilus. Tengo una partición fat32, y Nautilus me muestra el bookmark para navegarla. Cuando lo clickeo la monta automáticamente.
<FerchoLP> Sin embargo, esa partición no está configurada en el /etc/fstab
<FerchoLP> de dónde está sacando nautilus los datos para montar esa partición? Necesito cambiar la configuración para que la monte con un uid y gid y codificación diferente
<FerchoLP> si agrego esa partición al fstab, entonces aparecen dos bookmarks en Nautilus a esa partición, una con el icono de eject para desmontar y la otra no, y según cuál clickee lo monta o tira un error si ya está montado con el otro link
<BoF> ...
<juchipilo> ve al menu de bookmarks, y ve a editar bookmarks
<FerchoLP> a ver
<BoF> ...
<juchipilo> elimina el que no quieres
<BoF> ...
<FerchoLP> ahh, es que en realidad no está en bookmarks, está en Dispositivos, es decir, en el panel izquierdo pero en la parte de dispositivos
<FerchoLP> y si lo agrego en fstab, aparece el dispositivo DOS veces
<BoF> FerchoLP, que entorno grafico?
<FerchoLP> a ver, voy a googlear change nautilus devices parameters o algo así
<FerchoLP> estoy en XFCE, pero ya me pasaba con Ubuntu 11.04 usando Gnome
<BoF> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/
<FerchoLP> eso mismo estaba mirando
<BoF> quieres deshabiliarlo
<BoF> gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_media false
<FerchoLP> en realidad no es que quiero deshabilitarlo, quiero forzar ciertos parámetros, como el uid, gid, y utf8
<FerchoLP> es decir, lo que vendría a ser los parámetros que uno pone en el fstab
<BoF> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount false
<FerchoLP> creo que modificando 20-storage-methods.fdi
<zoclo> buenas noches, alguien me puede ayudar? no puedo instalar mi impresora en ubuntu 11.10
<turrosec> ubuntu es una mierda el unity ese es una cagada como pueden usar eso... usen SLACKWAREE GILES!
<hd5987> hola desde desktop con ubuntu 11.10
<hd5987> recien instalado
<hd5987> jejjjejejee
<hd5987> por lo que veo se acabó unity y tenemos gnome 3
<hd5987> yo, es que vengo de probar todas las distros que puedo y me ha tocado esta
<hd5987> voy a ir probándola haber que tal
<hd5987> testeándola mejor dicho
<amundsen> buenas
<amundsen> sabe alguien si es posible cambiar de ubicacion el icono de pagina de inicio de firefox ?
<lopulus> hay alguna manera que ubuntu me de una alarma para algun evento?
<lopulus> ejemplos, cumpleaños
<m4v> lopulus: no se como es en gnome, así que no tengo idea, pero debería haber una agenda o algo para eso.
<lopulus> ok, gracias, encontre Korganizer
<m4v> korganizer es de Kde, debe haber algún equivalente para gnome
<lopulus> pero anda, tengo unity
<debsan> lopulus, obvio que va a andar, pero por ahí preferís algo gtk
<carnau> thunderbird?
<lopulus> yo lo que quiero es que por ej, me diga "Cumpleaños de ...."
<lopulus> se entiende, soy bastante despistado
<debsan> lopulus, facebook
<m4v> jaja
<lopulus> si, pero tambien.... "podar pyracantha!"
<m4v> bueno, korganizer sirve
<lopulus> jajajaja y de dejate de jod..
<lopulus> jajajaja
<lopulus> ta bien
<carnau> thunderbidr no, pero evolution si que tiene calendario. Y se puede sincronizar con el de la cuenta de google.
<lopulus> y como configuro para que arranque cuando arranco la compu?
<lopulus> eso me interesa carnau, como la hago a la sincro?
<carnau> sólo has de configurar tu cuenta de correo
<lopulus> gmail?
<carnau> si
<lopulus> ok
<carnau> En el apartado de calendario tendrás los locales y los que tienes en gmail
<lopulus> ahi me mataste
<carnau> local = fichero que hay en tu ordenador, google = lo que tienes en tu cuenta y guardan ellos.
<lopulus> pero tengo thunderbird
<lopulus> pense que era evolution
<carnau> ya, es que en el nuevo han cambiado el gestor de correo
<lopulus> y ahora?
<carnau> puedes instalar evolution desde el centro de programario y usar ese para todo en vez de thunder...
<sambalespetri> a thunderbird se le puede agregar el complemento lightning para gestionar tu calendario de eventos y tareas
<lopulus> ajaja
<lopulus> de donde configuro korganizer para que arranque cuando enciendo la compu?
<debsan> lopulus, será una opción del programa ? investiga un poco. Si no en startup applications
<raktunak> buenas
<sambalespetri> lopulus: te recomiendo pruebes el complemento ligthning en thunderbird. reproducirá un sonido y te mostrará un mensaje en pantalla con el recordatorio
<raktunak> alguien me puede recomendar algun soft para ubuntu que me haga un test completo de hardware¿?
<dylan66> palimpsest hace algunos test de rendimiento
<dylan66> de discos
<lopulus> vamos a probar entonces ligthning
<lopulus> y otra, Como hago para que ubuntu-es me conecte directamente cuando abro X-chat?
<debsan> lopulus, eso lo configuras en network list, buscas freenode, ponés edit y luego lo ubicas en los canales favoritos. Luego connect at start o algo así
<GeeKHA> saludos amigos
<GeeKHA> ubunteros
<GeeKHA> alguien sabe como puedo compartir directorios y recursos a traves de un switch
<GeeKHA> en una red donde solo tengo maquinas con GNU-LINUX
<GeeKHA> ???
<raktunak> alguien conoce algun soft para testear todo el hardware del equipo¿
<geekha> el mismo sistema trae monitor del sistema
<jose__> buenas tardes, tengo instalado ubuntu 11.10. como puedo crear un cdlive para q cada vez q quiera reinstalarlo me lo haga con todo lo q instale, elimine, etc???? se puede hacer con brasero??? alguien me orienta un poco????
<jose__> o el nombre de algun programa para poder hacerlo
<GarVied> buenas a todos
<dannyLopez> buenos días
<Guest28776> hola
<Guest28776> alguien me puede ayudar
<Guest28776> ? =)
<Guest28776> :(
<debsan> !ask Guest28776
<kubot> Guest28776: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<debsan> !detalles Guest28776
<kubot> Guest28776: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest28776> ok, instale el glx-dock, al principio me mostraba todas las animaciones y efectos, pero al principio aparecia una ventana acerca de opel y al parecer algo movi alli que ya no me aparecen las demas opciones...
<Guest28776> al eliminarlo completamente desde synaptic. al parecer siempre me queda algo con la primera configuracion que hize y me deja reinstalar desde cero. =(
<quepaso> hi amigos
<granjero> quepaso, quizás se volvio loco algun log
<quepaso> nose man,pero volvio todo como el primer dia y esta re lento
<quepaso> algun pangolin que me ayude
<granjero> contanos un poco mas que distro es, como fue instalada, si caputras video o algo así?
<quepaso> uso Ubuntu 11.04 y de un dia para el otro pase de tener 40 gb a tener 0 bytes
<quepaso> che granjero:
<quepaso> NO HAY NADIE?!
<quepaso> andan todos en Poringa?
<granjero> quepaso es el unico SO de la maquina?
<Inframundo> zurdito
<zurdito> hola Inframundo
<Inframundo> zurdito vos sos el que conosco. el zurdito de baires?
<zurdito> soy de bsas
<zurdito> y el unico zurdito de freenode
<zurdito> xD
<Inframundo> zurdito lee tu notice :D
<zurdito> haber
<zurdito> shadow sos vos ?
<Inframundo> zurdito alguien mas?
<Inframundo> zurdito notice :D
 * guampa tose
<Inframundo> zurdito te comio la lengua el raton?
<Inframundo> :P
<zurdito> no tengo ningun notice
<zurdito> ni memo
<zurdito> lo escribiste bien ?
<guampa> che
<Inframundo> zurdito no te llego?
<zurdito> no
<guampa> muevan la charla al privado
<zurdito> tu cola voy a mover guampa
<guampa> ok
<Inframundo> zurdito tranca noma negro!
<cousteau> bueno... ahora irán a #freenode a impugnar el ban, como si lo viera
<guampa> que densos loco
<jandriu> wenas alguien tiene el shell de gnome  on la extension alternate tab?
<fosco_> jandriu, si vas a decir que no se puede usar porque las aplicaciones pasan muy rápido tienes razón
<fosco_> están reparando esa extensión
<jandriu> ok mi problema fosco es otro
<jandriu> al instalarlo me salio una ventana con opciones
<jandriu> puedo volver a ver esa ventana? por ke cambio de aplicaciones sin ver las miniaturas
<fosco_> yo no llegué a ver eso
<fosco_> pero supongo que en dconf podrás configurar su comportamiento
<rbndj8> buenas
<jandriu> ok voy a probar, a mi la primera vez me dejo una ventana con opciones, lo instale hoy mismo y una vez elegida la opcion ya no vuelve a preguntar, lo desinstale y lo volvi a meter pero nada, ya no pregunta y nose ven las miniaturas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir como puedo agregar ubuntu 11.4 a un dominio en windows
<jandriu> creo ke tienes ke usar samba
<jandriu> yo no tengo mucha idea mira en internete manuales de samba para  unirte a la red windows
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos
<kalo_> acabo de actualizar a 11.10
<prpcl> y como anda?
<kalo_> pero ahora esta trabajando al reves el display cuanto estoy tecleando o usando el pad
<kalo_> se deja de iluminar
<kalo_> y si lo dejo 30 segundos en reposo la iluminacion aumenta
<prpcl> fué una instalación limpia o actualizaste desde apt?
<kalo_> alguna idea de como corregir esto???
<kalo_> la actualice
<prpcl> por lo general siempre da problemas actualizar
<kalo_> ups ya casi no tengo pila
<kalo_> entonces no ay ninguna idea???
<prpcl> nop
<prpcl> ni idea
<kalo_> ok gracias de cualquier forma
<kalo_> me desenchufo porq ya se termino la pila
<kalo_> saludos a todos
<carnau> avidemux ya no está en los repos de oneric, que hay para editar videos en 3gp?
<HerJo> alguien a podido usar unity con la grafica nvidia 7200 ?
<jocdz> buenas tardes, voy a instalar ubuntu11.10 desde pendrive, pero no se que paso debo hacer para que mi equipo (una laptop) tome el pendrive en el booteo o arranque del equipo, como podria proceder?
<prpcl> http://www.ubuntu.com
<prpcl> ahi se muestra cómo hacer eso
<prpcl> (:
<jocdz> bien, revisare ahi prpcl gracias amigo!
 * Ignacio MIGRE A UBUNTU!!!
<Ignacio> *DE NUEVO
<N3x4> !caps Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
 * Ignacio al fin se avivo, se fue de debian y volvio a Ubuntu :D
 * Ignacio dice,si superan a Ubuntu Diganme,, cosa imposible
<Ignacio> Hola, me gustaría que (si pueden) me nombren algun buen programa para Ubuntu 10.4
<N3x4> ¿De que?
<Ignacio> Algo que ayude con mis estudios, Juegos ( Area juegos jajaj ) y Dibujo ( Diseño)
<Ignacio> N3x4: Sabes  alguno?
<prpcl> GIMP for image design
<Ignacio> prpcl: Ese viene por defecto
<N3x4> Libreoffice para ofimatica
<N3x4> juegos... OpenArena.
<N3x4> AlienArena?
<prpcl> emesene para chatear
<prpcl> OpenArena para jugar
<N3x4> prpcl: pidgin
<Ignacio> N3x4: OpenArena ocupa mucho?
<N3x4> Ignacio: ni idea
 * Ignacio pregunta Open Arena ocupa mucho?
<prpcl> N3x4, pidgin es genial pero emesene también tiene lo suyo
<prpcl> ;D
<N3x4> :)
<Ignacio> N3x4:  Alguno tiene ubuntu 11.04?
<N3x4> ?
<prpcl> reproductor de musica simple, audacius
<Ignacio> N3x4:  Asi vas al centro de software de ubuntu y me decis cuanto pesa openarena
<N3x4> Ignacio: mm, no tengo ubuntu, ni lo uso
<Ignacio> N3x4:  Lo harias?
<Ignacio> A ok
<prpcl> yo tampoco uso ubuntu
<prpcl> sorry
<N3x4> :P
<prpcl> :P
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe como instalarlo con el comando apt-get
<N3x4> Ignacio: apt-get install openarena
<prpcl> apt-get install openarena
<prpcl> supongo
<prpcl> xD
<Ignacio> LIsto :P
<prpcl> xD
<Ignacio> 307mb de descarga,,,, 911 HELP ME
<N3x4> jaja
<prpcl> 300 mb no es nada
<prpcl> en un rato lo tienes
<N3x4> prpcl: vos, yo no . jajajj
 * Ignacio dice, 8gb de disco duro,, De los cuales solo le quedan 3.4 GB!!
<N3x4> omg
<N3x4> kamikaze
<Ignacio> O MY GOD
<N3x4> instalaste ubuntu en un disco de 8 gb?
<Ignacio> Sii
<Ignacio> Ubuntu 10.4
<Ignacio> Y funciona de MARAVILLAS,,,
<prpcl> mejor instala xubuntu
<prpcl> te irá mejor
<prpcl> Xfce rulea en mala
<Ignacio> Y ya le puse Ubuntu 11.10 y funciona tambien de Maravillas :P
<N3x4> lubuntu *
<prpcl> tambien
<prpcl> lubuntu tambien rulea
<N3x4> Lxde rulea en mala *
<prpcl> mejor que xubuntu
<N3x4> xubuntu tambien rulea*
<N3x4> peor que lubuntu
<N3x4> :3
<N3x4> Estoy a favor de LXDE
<N3x4> jaajajajaa
<prpcl> en serio?
 * Ignacio _DEBATE_
<Ignacio> A ver,,
<Ignacio> Le instalo Kubuntu jajja :P
<N3x4> prpcl: na, no lo entendiste, (Ni yo me entiendo)
<N3x4> Ignacio: oO
<prpcl> por eso te decia, LXDE va mejor que Xfce
<N3x4> K de Kamikaze
<N3x4> XD
<Ignacio> KDE
<N3x4> prpcl: Se
<prpcl> xD
<Ignacio> Digo pero Lxde != kde
<Ignacio> Disculpenme
<N3x4> eh?
<Ignacio> Ahora si
<Ignacio> Cualquier programa recomienden
<prpcl> are you f*cking kidding me? ¬¬
<prpcl> te acabamos de nombrar como 80 programas
<prpcl> :/
<N3x4> !lenguaje prpcl
<kubot> prpcl: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<N3x4> jajaja
<prpcl> joaojaojajoajoaoja
<prpcl> pequeño demonio!
<prpcl> xD
<Ignacio> ?? "?" = "ñ" jajaj
<N3x4> prpcl: jajaja
<Ignacio> prpcl: Mejor primero,, tratamos de arreglar teclado no ?
<N3x4> Ignacio: era una 'u'
<Ignacio> "pequeuo demonio!" queda jaja
<N3x4> Ignacio: es un problema de tu cliente
<N3x4> yo lo leo la 'ñ'
<Ignacio> A,, Uso Empathy
<N3x4> :P
<prpcl> para irc mejor usa xchat
<prpcl> va mejor que empathy
<N3x4> para irc mejor usa irssi
<N3x4> va mejor que xchat
<N3x4> jajajaaja
<prpcl> tambien es buena altermantiva irssi
<Ignacio> :S Revoltijo de Estoma
<prpcl> :P
<Ignacio> go
<Ignacio> Despues vamos a ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Ignacio> Les parece?
<guampa> a mi me parece perfecto
<Ignacio> guampa:  :D
<Ignacio> Guampa; Estas en #ubuntu-es-offtopic el canal de ubuntu?
<N3x4> !ot prpcl
<kubot> prpcl: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<N3x4> vamos :D
<LedZeppelin> gente, necesito saber como migrar con mi ubuntu de python 2.6 a python3.2 sin tener inconvenientes, ya que muchas aplicaciones dependen de python2.6
<prpcl> mm apt-get update python3 ?
<prpcl> no sé en realidad
<prpcl> pero si te aconsejo algo
<prpcl> si tienes muchas aplicaciones que dependen de 2.6 mejor no actualizar
<prpcl> te vas a ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza
<LedZeppelin> y si, medio ubuntu depende del 2.6
<LedZeppelin> jeje
<LedZeppelin> si, mi pregunta viene por que programo en 2.6 y lei que era mejor el 3.2, entonces queria trabajar todo con la version nueva
<LedZeppelin> me cuesta mucho entender como se instalan los programas en linux, debian o ubuntu
<LedZeppelin> capaz por acostumbrarme a windows, pero no me cuesta tanto ver como se maneja el tema de registros en windows como en linux
<prpcl> jeje jesi es por capricho entonces mejor no, yo una vez por capricho actualizé una librería y dejé todo desconfigurado
<prpcl> esque a diferencia de windows
<prpcl> linux instala las aplicaciones en todo el sistema
<LedZeppelin> me gustaria tener un linux que trabaje de forma mas portable
<N3x4> LedZeppelin: 'mas portable' ?
<flypp> xD
<prpcl> los binarios o ejecuables se guardan en /usr/bin, los archivos de configuracion se guardan en /etc, los iconos se guardan en /usr/share
<LedZeppelin> si, en lugar de que todos los programas compartan librerias
<prpcl> etc
<LedZeppelin> prefiero que ocupe mas espacio y memoria
<LedZeppelin> a arriesgar tanto
<prpcl> es mucho mas eficiente el sistema de dependencias de linux que de windows
<N3x4> LedZeppelin: instalate gentoo y usa el USE 'static'
<N3x4> y listo!
<N3x4> xD
<LedZeppelin> aaaaa, no sabia
<flypp> más portable que linux poca cosa vas a encontrar. En el código de perl puedes incluír qué intérprete se va a utilizar. Con las variables de entorno puedes definir en qué directorio estarán las librerías a utilizarse. Puede hacer chroot.
<LedZeppelin> ahora me pongo a leer mas acerca de esa version de linux
<N3x4> 'versión' ?
<N3x4> Es una distro..
<N3x4> flypp++
<LedZeppelin> si, distro
<prpcl> todas las distros tienen sus ventajas y desventajas
<prpcl> y no todas funcionan de la misma forma
<N3x4> sip :D
<prpcl> a si que si usas ubuntu y quieres cambiar de distro a una "non-debian-based" tendras que aprender a instalar programas denuevo
<prpcl> pero no es complicado
<prpcl> pero si trabajoso al principio
<prpcl> :P
<N3x4> jajajaja
<mimecar> prpcl: solo tienes que cambiar un par de comandos para instalar
<mimecar> no necesitas más
<prpcl> depende de la distro
<prpcl> hay distros que no se instalan los programas desde comandos
<mimecar> cambian un par de comandos
<LedZeppelin> en particular me gustaria alguna distro q no genere tantos archivos "de mas", con ubuntu me parece q cada vez ocupa mas
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: usa una instalación mínima de ubuntu
<prpcl> mimecar, insisto, no todas
<prpcl> (:
<N3x4> prpcl: ++
<mimecar> la gran mayoría que no requieren compilar los paquetes para instalar cosas
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> o sea de la onda de slax
<LedZeppelin> ?
<prpcl> hay paquetes precompilados que son llegar e instalar pero no se invocan con "apt-get install" o yum install o pacman
<prpcl> pero si la mayoria
<prpcl> :P
<N3x4> mimecar: :P
<LedZeppelin> en este momento estoy programando con python y la libreria wx q es multiplataforma
<LedZeppelin> tratando de hacer mis programas lo mas portables posible
<LedZeppelin> tanto entre win y linux como entre distintas distros
<tiroideas> no me funca el grub2 en un disco externo alguna solucion?
<mimecar> !detalles tiroideas
<kubot> tiroideas: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<tiroideas> intale ubuntu 11.10
<tiroideas> en el disco externo
<tiroideas> apra no modificar el interno
<tiroideas> al terminar
<LedZeppelin> un disco externo, no es tomado como un dispositivo usb?
<tiroideas> sep
<tiroideas> asique lo inicie como primario
<tiroideas> desde la bios
<LedZeppelin> entonces, no en todas las pc's te va a funcionar, depende del bios, las compus de hace mas de 12 años no va a funcionar
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> si podes verlo desde el bios entonces deberia tomarlo
<tiroideas> pero el grub2 iniciaba
<tiroideas> pero con un problema de rescue
<tiroideas> ya que no estba asignada
<tiroideas> bien als particiones
<tiroideas> para solucioanr esto
<tiroideas> reinstalo el grub
<tiroideas> desde livecd
<tiroideas> este inicia pero
<tiroideas> queda en loadin
<tiroideas> alguna posible solucion?
<tiroideas> se que se puede pero modificando el kernel
<tiroideas> y asignando manualmente la paticiones
<tiroideas> pero encuentro tutos de grub1
<guampa> no creo que sea problema del kernel, lo mas probable que tengas que personalizar es el initramfs
<guampa> no debe estar preparado para levantar desde un usb
<N3x4> guampa: el problema es el grub
<N3x4> che tiroideas, mandale un rootdelay=10 a las opciones
<LedZeppelin> o ustedes saben mucho mas q yo, o yo buscaria algun programa tipo yumi, o el supergrub, alguno q busque las particiones solo
<LedZeppelin> podes probar primero con algun pendrive
<LedZeppelin> asi si te mandas cualquier macana no afectas los datos
<N3x4> juas
<tiroideas> se me desconecto alguan idea como solucionarlo?
<jose> buenas... alguien me podria decir el nombre de algun programa para crear live cd desde ubuntu????
<tiroideas> unetbooting
<jose> ese no es para crear usb live (perdon por la ignorancia)
<tiroideas> UNetbootin <---- jose
<tiroideas> es verdad XD
<tiroideas> mal interprete
<omikron4> jose: si unetbootin no es para crear usb..ya no busques que no existe :)
<HerJo> jose: usb-imagewriter
<HerJo> jose: sudo apt-get usb-imagewriter
<lago> Multisystem es muy interesante para botar varias isos y crear una persistente
<jose> algun programa para hacer live cd???
<omikron4> jose: unetbootin
<omikron4> asi hago yo los live usb
<omikron4> ahhhhhhhhhhh jose para el live cd solo tienes que quemar la imagen en un cd con brasero o K3b
<jose> pero por ejemplo, lo q quiero o pretendo mejor es hacer un livecd de todo lo q tengo instalado por si tengo q volver a instalarlo
<jose> no se si me entiendes
<omikron4> jose: en el menu le tienes que indicar grabar imagen
<cossier> jose: una liveCD es una distro especifica en CD
<omikron4> jose: o no te entiendo o no te explicas bien.. para el live usb unetbootin,, para un cd live, brasero o k3b
<jose> si pero quiero decir q si hay un programa q de la imagen q me baje de ubuntu 11.10 meterle los programas q tengo, los efectos, etc
<cossier> jose: quizas sea aptoncd
<jose> ok lo probare gracias
<lago> aptoncd solo guarda los paquetes que has instalado
<cossier> jose: esta en Adminstracion !!
<Andres-kain> si quisiese hacer diseños para mems con archivos *.gdsII. que programa recomendais?
<guampa> Andres-kain: no se si hay software nativo para eso, a lo mejor intenta correr algo en wine
<guampa> Andres-kain: esto es lo mas potable que pude ver http://bit.ly/omJVfX
<Andres-kain> guampa es google docs donde me envia ese link. nativo conozco al menos electric.
<guampa> si por eso lo acorte, es un pdf en algun lugar
<guampa> no conozco nada de ese formato/software
<dannyLopez> primera ves que no reconoce una usb, que puede ser?
<Andres-kain> esta encriptado?
<brahem> jaja
<brahem> aca andais x)
<brahem> alguien sabe de java?
<brahem> #yarolinux el mejor canal sin duda alguna
<N3x4> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<brahem> lol
<brahem> spam tonces no hay libre expresion?
<m4v> brahem: o por favor, no empecemos con eso de nuevo.
<brahem> que cosa?
<m4v> brahem: este es un canal de soporte, tu canal no es relevante. Ni nos interesa.
<brahem> a no?
<antonio__> buenas
<antonio__> alguien me puede ayudar acabo de instalar ubuntu con actualizaciones y el brillo no me funciona bien
<antonio__> cuando cambio el brillo con las teclas de funcion ace el intento de cambiar el brillo pero no lo ace
<antonio__> alguien me ayuda¿? mi portatil es un asus eeepc 900ax
<brahem> lol?
<brahem> antonio__
<m4v> brahem: terminala ya por favor
<antonio__> dime
<brahem> busca por google man
<antonio__> ya busque y no hay nada
<m4v> !google brahem
<kubot> brahem: Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<antonio__> otra veces instale ubuntu y volvi a windows por ese problema
<brahem> provaste instalando otros Sistema operativo?
<N3x4> antonio__: que version de ubuntu?
<antonio__> con todas me pasa =
<antonio__> tengo la ultima
<antonio__> me hace el intento de cambiar brillo pero nada en windows no me pasa eso
<m4v> perdón por el ruido.
<Andres-kain> antonio__  has probado configurar el teclado?
<antonio__> configurarlo como?
<antonio__> yo creo k es el brillo no el teclado
<antonio__> parpadea el brillo como aciendo el intento de cambiarse pero la barra que aparece de brillo no varia
<metxas> buenas noches
<antonio__> buenas
<antonio__> alguna idea?
<dylan66> quizas con jupiter puedas hacerlo
<jantdaz> buenas tardes, acabo de instalar ubuntu11.10 y estoy entre gnome3 y unity para escoger, se que es algo tonto lo que preguntare pero desconozco este entorno. Coloque un wallpaper, pero luego de ver la seccion Colores y degradados de Apariencias, me dejo el fondo negro y no el wallpaper. Cuando trato de volverlo a colocar de la carpeta Imagenes no me deja, el boton Aceptar permanece bloqueado.
<jantdaz> supongo porque ya fue seleccionado pero no aparece en la galeria de imagenes de Apariencias
<antonio__> a mi no me dio opcion para eso xD
<antonio__> tengo la vista de la barra a la izq
<Andres-kain> antonio quiero decir, que quizas el teclado no esta configurado para tus teclas.
<antonio__> como ago eso?
<Andres-kain> dale al boton con el simbolito de windows "ahora se llama meta o super" en tu teclado
<antonio__> cuando uso las teclas sale la barra de brillo en pantalla
<antonio__> sisi ahora tengo el tipo de vista ese raro xd
<antonio__> el antiguo se puede poner? el de gnome normal
<Andres-kain> aps... pues si sale la barra de brillo es que el teclado esta bien configurado.
<antonio__> ya te digo k si el problema esque no cambia parpadea como aciendo el intento de cambiarlo
<N3x4> cycle
<Andres-kain> creo que ya no. su estas con la ultima version. al menos no facilmente.
<antonio__> xDDD
<Andres-kain> puedes usar kubuntu o xubuntu o lubuntu para un lok mas clasico
<antonio__> prefiero este tiene mas soporte
<Andres-kain> sobre el brillo: quizas es que este configurado como manera optima de ahorro de energia?
<antonio__> tengo el cargador puesto xD
<Andres-kain> ya pero depende como lo tengas gestionado.
<Andres-kain> escibe energia (creo) para que te salga el gestor.
<antonio__> a si una cosa no me aparece para ajustar el brillo tampoco en gestion de energia
<jantdaz> antonio__: yo tuve tu problema, lo del brillo pero ya lo solvente es facil, pero lo tenia en ubuntu 11.04, acabo de revisarlo en ubuntu 11.10 y el problema sigue, hice los ajustes que hice en ubuntu 11.04 y tambien resulto sin problemas
<antonio__> oks
<jantdaz> antonio__: solo debes editar algo en el archivo grub
<antonio__> directorio?
<jantdaz> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Andres-kain> ostras jantdaz, eso es gordo.
<jantdaz> en ese archivo busca esto: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jantdaz> y solo agregas algo entre sus comillas ""
<jantdaz> quedando asi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet acpi_osi=Linux splash"
<Andres-kain> con cuidado por ahi.
<antonio__> en el bacio no? hay 2
<jantdaz> luego actualizas el grub: sudo update-grub
<jantdaz> y finalmente reinicias
<metxas> alguien me puede solventar un par de dudas con un remapeo del teclado?
<jantdaz> principalmente hice eso en un ubuntu en virtualbox y luego de que todo resulto bien es que lo hice en el mio.
<antonio__> es por el driver acpi k no funciona correctamente entonces no?
<jantdaz> me funciono en Natty y acabo de hacerlo en este 11.10 y fue igual.
<Andres-kain> metxas prueba ahora ...
<antonio__> jantdaz: gracias voy a reiniciar
<jantdaz> si gustas antonio__ instala un ubuntu como el tuyo en virtualbox y haces las pruebas
<jantdaz> bien
<metxas> 1. como se le dice a una tecla que lance algo y 2. con xmodmap se usan los codigos del showkey?
<antonio__> jantdaz: ya lo modifique da = xD
<antonio__> ahora vuelvo y comento
<antonio__> jantdaz: nada no funciono
<jantdaz> no funciono? si le das a la tecla Fn y F5 o F6 no sube o baja el brillo?
<metxas> antonio__: hiciste el update-grub?
<antonio__> no sigue aciendo el mismo parpadeo
<antonio__> si
<jantdaz> ya ahi no sabria, a mi y a otra persona nos funciono eso
<jantdaz> aunque no me sale la barra como la de sonido pero si baja y sube el brillo
<antonio__> mira asi lo deje
<antonio__> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<antonio__> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Andres-kain> antonio acuedate de poner grub como estaba.
<antonio__> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<jantdaz> la barra si me salia en 11.04 pero en 11.10 no
<antonio__> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<antonio__> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<antonio__> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<antonio__> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet acpi_osi=Linux splash"
<Andres-kain> usa !pastebin
<jantdaz> parece estar bien, asi tengo el mio, ahora no se, debe ser tu hardware de video que de seguro le resulta a algunos y a otros no.
<Andres-kain> metxas 1) probaste con el "comose key"? 2) npi.
<Andres-kain> han echado a antonio__
<antonio__> ya estoy aqui otra vez perdon
<Andres-kain> ten cuidad antonio... no pegues mucha info
<antonio__> yaya
<Andres-kain> se peta el canal.
<antonio__> bueno ya lo deje como estaba el grub
<Andres-kain> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<metxas> comose key? por el momento he probado en una consola de texto con showkey y tengo los codigos de las teclas, pero no se como decirles que lancen crhome por ejempo...
<jantdaz> si hiciste el sudo update-grub y reiniciaste pues no se.
<jantdaz> alguien sabe porque los wallapers que uno coloca, no salen en la lageria de wallpapers de Apariencia?
<jantdaz> galeria*
<Andres-kain> antonio__ como alternativa y si no es mucho rollo ya q no te gusta unity prueba lubuntu,xubuntu y kubuntu. tiene soporte similar
<antonio__> kubuntu ace = xD
<julqui> hola, necesito conectar un modem huawei e5836 en ubuntu
<Andres-kain> creo que no hace link a la carpeta... para eso necesitas suo.
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola como puedo cambiar el MTU???
<antonio__> es un problema de linux en si con el brillo
<Andres-kain> jandaz creo que carpeta wallpaper esta restingida... como el splash y el plymouth.
<Andres-kain> metxas el compose key fue un programilla que use hace mucho. estaba en el lts.
<jantdaz> Andres-kain: no, croe que ya voy entendiendo como es este entorno, la imagen que seleccione no la anexa a la galeria de imagenes default del sistema, sino que me la coloca en carpeta de imagenes de Apariencias
<Andres-kain> ahh
<jantdaz> Andres-kain: perdon, si.. esta restringida, no puede uno modificarla
<jantdaz> no me deja enriquecer por el usuario esa seccion, como que si esta restringida como dices.
<Andres-kain> quizas sea rollo de no perjudicar la marca.
<jantdaz> sera
<anton888> bueno pues creo k en google encontre algo aber k tal
<Andres-kain> yo cambie imagen plymouth y imagen splash login
<anton888> parece que es un problema de las placas con procesador intel atom
<jantdaz> imagen splash login es el avatar del usuario? es eso?
<Andres-kain> a base de sudo inkscape
<Andres-kain> el avatar de usuario tambien pero no necesitas sudo..
<Andres-kain> jolin anton888 suena grave.
<jantdaz> que tiene el avatar en 11.10 ?
<Andres-kain> non se aun no lo instale.
<anton888> jantdaz: la solucion es parecida a la tuya
<Andres-kain> di.
<granjero> alguna buena guia para instalar gnome 3 en 11.10?
<Andres-kain> imagen splash login es el fondo que se ve al estar en pantalla login. o eso creo.
<Andres-kain> granjero pensaba que estaba en el centro de software.
<granjero> Andres-kain, no se voy a bootear con 11.10
<anton888> jantdaz: esta linea me dice a poner GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<granjero> en la pagina de gnome dice que esta a un click de distancia
<anton888> bueno reinicio y ahora entro
<Andres-kain> suerte
<jantdaz> ok
<Andres-kain> un clic mas clave digo yo.
<jantdaz> yo en lo personal las cosas algo delicadas aconsejo instalarse un ubuntu en virtualbox y caerle a este, si todo bien, aplicarlo al propio, por seguridad y asi no irse a lo tan alegre que es riesgoso.
<Andres-kain> los ordenadores q tengo no me tira el virtualbox...
<Andres-kain> pero es muy buena idea.
<antonio__> jantdaz: nada me voy a tener k aguantar asi k mier da
<antonio__> jantdaz: me puedes pasar la linea k me pasaste tu antes?
<jantdaz> antonio__: la cosa debe ser por ahi, en el archivo del grub pero en tu caso no sabria entonces como podria ser.
<jantdaz> seria ver si esta reportado el bug para tu hardware de video
<antonio__> jantdaz: pasame la linea k me dijiste antes aber si la puse mal
<Andres-kain> antonio__ si eso no funciona busca en la pagina de launchpad. mucha gente usa tu mismo portatil creo.
<jantdaz> antonio__: eso lo anote hace un tiempo en mi blog: http://goo.gl/MldEe
<jantdaz> granjero: instalar gnome3 es facil
<granjero> ya se esta instalando
<granjero> =)
<jantdaz> bien
<jantdaz> yo estoy en gnome3 y vere entre ese y unity por cual me quedo
<granjero> yo todavia no decidi pasarme a 11.10
<granjero> todavia uso 10.04
<jantdaz> gnome3 funciona bien en el 10.04 ?
<granjero> tengo gnome2
<jantdaz> pero estas instalando el 3
<granjero> 11.10 lo puse en una particion a parte
<antonio__> a mi solo me dio opcion para el unity xD
<jantdaz> estas en el 11.10 ahora supongo
<granjero> gnome3 lo estoy poniendo sobre la 11.10
<granjero> si estoy en 11.10 ahora, tenia una particion de 12GB vacia y le mande 11.10 para ir testeandolo
<jantdaz> si pq el 10.04 no creo que lo soporte
<antonio__> si lo pongo donde se activa en lo de usuario no?
<jantdaz> asi es antonio__
<granjero> ahi se instalo
<granjero> voy a cerrar sesion
<antonio__> sudo apt-get install gnome3?
<granjero> y vuelvo de gnome3 si todo salio bien
<granjero> salud!
<antonio__> xDD
<jantdaz> antonio__: prueba, no se si ya esta el repositorio de gnome3, si no lo esta debes agregarlo primero, hacer update y ya por ultimo instalarlo
<jantdaz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<jantdaz> sudo apt-get update
<antonio__> ok
<jantdaz> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<antonio__> el idioma se instala solo no?
<antonio__> yo mas de una vez a un server le e tenido k poner el gnome y la e liado xD
 * N3x4 ya viene
<antonio__> lol
<antonio__> desconecto el cargador y adios luz de pantalla xD
<granjero> listo
<granjero> gnome3 funcionando
<granjero> me gusta mas que unity
<antonio__> es lo k 1 esta acostumbrado xD
<jantdaz> yo los veo mas o menos parecidos granjero, van por el mismo camino a futuro.
<granjero> no me gusta la barra de unity
<granjero> y parece menos tosco
<antonio__> jantdaz: porke se me apaga la pantalla ahora sin cargador? xD
<antonio__> toco el brillo y parpadea la luz de la pantalla xD
<antonio__> voy a reiniciar k ize un cambio
<Andres-kain> antonio__ puedes instalar otros y elegir.
<antonio__> listo solucionado todo
<antonio__> k raro veo el gnome xD
<jantdaz> ?
<jantdaz> uhmm ok
<antonio__> tienes un error en tu blog
<jantdaz> en lo del brillo?
<antonio__> es la linea que pone default la que hay k cambiar
<antonio__> sisi ya funciona
<jantdaz> ya puedes ajustar el brillo antonio__ ?
<antonio__> la que tiene las "" vacias no va nada
<antonio__> jantdaz: sisi todo perfecto pero el gnome lo veo rarisimo donde se apaga esto ahora xDD
<jantdaz> antonio__: pero antes de hacer eso aqui en 11.10 no me funciona, luego ahora si
<granjero> definitivamente me gusta más gnome3
<antonio__> explicame donde esta para apagar xD
<antonio__> lo acabo de instalar
<jantdaz> antonio__: dices que el _DEAFUL= se le quita lo que tiene y se pone lo que iba en el que esta vacio? ""
<antonio__> nono el vacio se deja como esta
<antonio__> y en el default se pone lo de las comillas
<antonio__> borrando lo que hay dentro
<jantdaz> el default tiene "quiet splash" entonces ahi iria "quiet acpi_osi=Linux splash" es eso?
<jantdaz> ok
<antonio__> exacto
<antonio__> el gnome este es rarisimo xD
<jantdaz> pero a mi si me funciona subir y bajar el brillo, solo que no sale la notificacion de ello como cuando se sube o baja el volumen, pero de resto si sube y baja el brillo de la pantalla sin problema
<antonio__> sisi pero en la otra linea lo ponia y no acia nada
<jantdaz> en todo caso que bueno que ya hayas solventado lo del brillo
<antonio__> bueno si k acia que cuando quitaba el cargador adios luz xD
<jantdaz> ahora que recuerdo, todo comenzo editando esa linea que a ti si te funciono, pero a mi no en el 11.04
 * Exio volvio
<jantdaz> lo que puedo hacer es editar mi post indicando que eso va en el otro para otros casos.
<antonio__> ahora si va el control automatico de brillo antes podia dar ataques epilecticos de esos xD
<antonio__> ps si
<antonio__> sera dependiendo de la grafica o placa
<antonio__> mi procesador es un intel atom
<jantdaz> el mio intel centrino
<jantdaz> pero eso es cosa de video no creo que tanto de procesador
<antonio__> no el brillo de pantalla lo maneja la placa me parece
<jantdaz> pero apuntado al chip que gestiona el video
<antonio__> un sistema que se llama acpi que maneja tb la bateria
<antonio__> el gnome3 es rarisimo nunca lo vi
<antonio__> donde tiene lo de apagar?
<Andres-kain> jaja oi que lo de apagar era raro.
<antonio__> xD
<Andres-kain> prueba un toque corto a tu boton de apagado.
<Andres-kain> te saldra menu.
<antonio__> si hay lo escondieron xD
<antonio__> faltan algunas opciones del gnome antiguo que me gustaban
<dylan66> aprea alt arriba de suspender y te saldra la opcion apagar
<antonio__> no si con el boton de apagar ya aparece
<jantdaz> me gustaba del gnome2.6 el que uno iba a gnome-look.org y te bajas el theme e iconos que quisieses, ahora no se que tal con este gnome3, en gnome-look parece que ya hay cosas para gnome3
<antonio__> k lio xD
<antonio__> claro cientos de cosas encontrabas
<antonio__> en el panel por ejemplo no me deja poner nada
<jantdaz> gnome3 y mas unity se reservaron la barra superior para sus cosas.
<antonio__> bueno me voy a dormir lo dejare por hoy asi xD
<jantdaz> por eso lo de que ambos van por el mismo camino
<antonio__> si no deja cambiar nada
<antonio__> bueno asta luego
<ezra-s> Hola
<ezra-s> estoy intentando actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04 pero me sale el error "No se han podido encontrar las notas de publicación" alguien sabe de  qué es esto?
<Andres-kain> tienes ppa no oficiales?
<ezra-s> que tiene que ver las ppa con la actualización de la distro?
<ezra-s> y no, no tengo
<ezra-s> las unicas que tenia eran de wine y firefox y están desactivadas
<ezra-s> por cierto, ese mensaje no me tira si actualizo del mirror español principal, pero por algún motivo extraño los servidores españoles me van como el culo de lentos
<Andres-kain> vaya. lo siento no tengo ni idea... ezra-s
<Andres-kain> buenas noches.
<granjero> no hay salvapantallas en ubuntu 11.10?
<jantdaz> disculpen alguien ha logrado instalaro algun archivo de extension .sh en Gnome3? trato de hacer un sudo sh archivo.sh pero me indica permiso denegado
<prpcl> intenta loguearte como root
<jantdaz> pero ya no sirve el sudo en la terminal ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-21
<prpcl> supongo que lo correcto seria sudo "sh archivo.sh"
<Exio> prpcl: eso da igual ..
<Exio> y proba con bash
<Exio> sudo bash archivo.sh
<prpcl> o intenta con sudo ./archivo.sh
<Exio> :)
<jantdaz> no funciona
<Exio> !detalles jantdaz
<kubot> jantdaz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jantdaz> Exio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/714720/
<Zuhaitz> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell mutter
<Zuhaitz> 8==m==D ~~
<Zuhaitz> :¬)
<Exio> o_O
<Zuhaitz> m4v, Pero bueno, ¿a que viene eso?
<Zuhaitz> O_o
<m4v> !lengua Zuhaitz
<kubot> Zuhaitz: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Zuhaitz> m4v, ¿Es por el ASCII?
<Zuhaitz> Joer, me das un toque y me lo dices, sin expulsar, que no estamos en IRC Hispano...
<Zuhaitz> ;-)
<Zuhaitz> Queria decir con el ASCII que gnome-shell es una gozada...
<m4v> Zuhaitz: bueno, no lo hagas.
<Zuhaitz> m4v, No te pongas tampoco guay conmigo
<jantdaz> sabe alguien como se instala en Gnome3 a partir de un install.sh ?
<m4v> jantdaz: gnome3 está en Ubuntu 11.10
<prpcl> es probable que no tenga ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> otras versiones de Ubuntu no soportan gnome3
<prpcl> prueba directamente logueandote como root
<jantdaz> m4v, yo agrege el repo y luego instale gnome3
<jantdaz> prpcl, si.. lo instale hoy (no upgrade sino instalacion desde cero)
<jantdaz> prpcl y como me logueo como root ?
<prpcl> su - root
<Exio> sudo -s
<jantdaz> eso ya lo hice
<prpcl> o su root
<prpcl> o sudo su
<Exio> prpcl: ubuntu no tiene password en la cuenta 'root'
<prpcl> D:
<prpcl> entonces sudo su
<Exio> jaja
<jantdaz> prpcl que distro tienes?
<Exio> jaja
<Exio> Una que yo quiero probar T_T
<prpcl> una que no es ubuntu
<Exio> :3
<prpcl> intante con "sudo su"
<jantdaz> asi es
<prpcl> y te cambio el prompt?
<prpcl> a root@loquesea ??
<m4v> !gnome3 jantdaz
<kubot> jantdaz: GNOME 3 es el entorno de escritorio del que se basa Unity - Para usar GNOMES Shell mira en !nounity - GNOME 3 no está soportado en versiones anteriores a Ubuntu 11.10, y pueden romper tu sistema si es instalado por rutas alternativas.
<jantdaz> si
<jantdaz> si prpcl el prompt cambio de $ a # pero igual no funciono
<jantdaz> bien, probare en Unity
<prpcl> :P
<guampa> sudo su es redundante, para un shell de root alcanza con sudo -s o sudo -i para un shell de login de root
<prpcl> okap
<jantdaz> igual, vere que mas encuentro que pueda ser util en google
<yadira> hola muchachos,instale el driver de mi printer para mi HP-All in One printer y en el Home Folder tengo un regero de archivos del printer,,parece que instalo en home folder,,como escondo esos archivos ? para solo tener mis folder personales como antes
<jantdaz> yadira tal vez pueda ser mejor desintalar y volverlo a hacer en una carpeta, ya que si los mueves a mano posiblemente de problemas, me paso igual hace tiempo, pero fue en mi carpeta Descargas y asi lo deje, pero eso fue en una version previa de ubuntu en la actual no tengo el caso.
<yadira> el driver instala atravez de un sript no sabria como alterar la instalacion
<jantdaz> puedes crear una carpeta y ese script meterlo ahi, debe ser que instala donde esta parado.
<jantdaz> y libera todo ahi
<Zuhaitz> jantdaz: Yo no te recomiendo instalar gnome-shell en Ubuntu 11.04
<Zuhaitz> Ubuntu 11.10 tiene la interfaz Unity portado a Gnome 3, que es el sistema, y lo que tu buscas es gnome-shell, la interfaz que han hecho los desarrolladores de Gnome para gnome 3...
<Exio> no era a GTK3?
<Zuhaitz> Y te harafalta hacer: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell mutter
<Zuhaitz> Exio, No lo han pasado a GTK Gnome Tool Kit 3... Va a ser parte de gnome 3, evidentemente no todo
<Zuhaitz> :-)
<Exio> oO
<Exio> wtf
<jantdaz> Zuhaitz que funcion cumple este gnome-shell mutter ?
<m4v> gnome-shell es el paquete del manejador de ventanas de GNOME3, mutter es el decorador de GNOME3
<m4v> eso en Ubuntu 11.10 claro.
<Zuhaitz> Instalar la interfaz que llamas "Gnome 3" y el gestor de ventanas que utiliza dado que por algun motivo se les ha olvidado meterlo en el metapaquete gnome-shell
<m4v> jantdaz: no confundas gnome3 con gnome shell. uno es un entorno de escritorio, el otro es el manejador de ventanas
<m4v> confundirse ambos es como confundir el volante con el auto completo
<jantdaz> cierto
<m4v> gnome3 está en ubuntu 11.10, con Unity en lugar de Gnome Shell. Los Ubuntus anteriores usan gnome2 y no soportan gnome3
<m4v> reemplazar Unity por Gnome Shell es cuestion de instalar esos paquetes y elegir gnome shell en la pantalla de login
<jantdaz> ahora vuelto..
<jantdaz> vuelvo*
<jantdaz> algun programador presente?
<xangua> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jantdaz> xangua no me interesa el lenguaje, solo si alguien es programador
<guampa> jantdaz: porque no vas al grano con tu pregunta, y si es sobre soporte de ubuntu mejor
<jantdaz> guampa alguien que baje komodo-Edit 6 e intente instalarlo por medio de su install.sh en ubuntu 11.10, si no hay programador presente, no creo que le interese bajar esto (para quien use otro Editor o IDE)
<m4v> nu entiendo nada
<estudiant_> ¿Alguien por aquí¿
<prpcl> yeah
<estudiant_> ¿Alguien sabe de algún libro o algo para aprender a manegar servicios de red (DHCP; DNS; APACHE, etc) en ubuntu?
<estudiant_> he encontrado un libro llamado "La biblia de Linux" pero es muy antiguo
<estudiant_> y hablan de Red Hat, Mozilla como navegador, etc.
<estudiant_> ALgun libro o alguna fuente para aprender servicios de red bajo ubuntu?
<prpcl> para desktop linux puedes usar cualquier distro pero para servidores linux hay que usar distros de servidores, rhel o clones como centos o scientific linux
<estudiant_> busco un libro o algun lugar para aprender prpcl , no un SO.
<prpcl> para los concepto básicos entonces puedes buscar en google, o wikipedia
<prpcl> ahi se explica lo que es un dhcp
<prpcl> dns
<prpcl> httpd
<estudiant_> pero algún libro o algo que lo explique ordenadamente?
<prpcl> buscate un libro de redes
<estudiant_> eso hago xD
<Osmodivs> Hola. ¿Donde esta el bote de basura en Gnome3?
<Osmodivs> ¡no lo encuentro!
<Osmodivs> ¿O que le paso, lo cambiaron de lugar?
<Osmodivs> ¿Alguien sabe donde esta el bote de basura en Gnome3? No lo encuentro y necesito borrar cosas de mi sistema
<xangua> aah no aparece en unity¿
<xangua> o en el dash si pones trash, papelera o algo así¿
<Osmodivs> Estoy usando Gnome3
<Osmodivs> No aparece en el panel lateral
<Osmodivs> Ni siquiera sabia que la opcion APAGAR estaba escondida, pero no encuentro el bote de basura
<Zuhaitz> Osmodivs,
<Zuhaitz> Arrastra cualquier cosa al dock y aparecera
<Zuhaitz> gnome-shell es la mejor interfaz para escritorio hecha jamas
<Osmodivs> Zuhaitz: Na, no funciona. Ya borre cosas de un USB, ya hora quiero vaciar el bote de basura, ¿Como lo vacio si no aparece en el "dock"?
<xangua> si es de una usb en nautilus le das control+h para mostrar los directorios ocultos
<xangua> debe de haber un .trash
<Osmodivs> No se si sea Nautilus o Thunar, lo único que se es que es Gnome3, y al parecer no es tan ituitivo como decia ser. Tendre que instalar trash-cli
<Osmodivs> basura
<Osmodivs> de Gnome
<Zuhaitz> Ah...
<Zuhaitz> Vale
<Zuhaitz> Dices borrar de alguna carpeta, pensaba que decias del dock
<Zuhaitz> Pues.. boton derecho ... mover a la papelera
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Zuhaitz> o arrastras hacia la papelera del panel izquierdo del nautilus, que sia parece
<Zuhaitz> y llego tarde, y ahora te he leido, haz caso a xangua
<Zuhaitz> o haz rm -r .Trash* en el directorio
<Zuhaitz> Osmodivs, basura de gnome=
<Zuhaitz> xDDD
<Zuhaitz> para mi gnome-shell es .. perfecto
<Zuhaitz> es el escritorio perfecto
<Zuhaitz> con sus carencias aun, pero va a ser la polla
<Osmodivs_> Zuhaitz: ¿Pero como puede ser el escritorio perfecto si no aparece o esta escondido un elemento tan escencial como el bote de basura? xangua Te digo que no aparece nada, el dock no tiene bote de basura ..............       http://www.pasteall.org/pic/19323
<xangua> no se, no uso gnome shell
<Zuhaitz> Osmodivs, el bote de basura esta en el panel izquierdo de nautilus
<Zuhaitz> ahi esta
<xangua> F9 para mostrar la barra lateral en nautilus ;)
<Zuhaitz> y el dock si tiene bote de basura, se usa para eliminar elemntos del propio dock, saca un elemento del dock y veras como aparece la papelera
 * Unknow Saludos!
<Osmodivs_> Zuhaitz: Tal vez no me explique bien. Meto un reproductor de MP3 en un USB, elimino varios archivos para poder meter nuevos, para que haya espacio, debo de vaciar el bote de basura, que es a donde se envian los archivos borrados, antiguamente, el bote debasura estaba en la parte inferior izquierda de la ventana, ahora, en Gnome 3, como vimos en la foto, no hay nada, aparece un bote, peros SOLO cuando se quiere eliminar algo del mismo dock. ¿_Me exp
<Osmodivs_> lique?
<xangua> (21:56:15) Zuhaitz: Osmodivs, el bote de basura esta en el panel izquierdo de nautilus
<xangua> (21:56:16) Zuhaitz: ahi esta
<xangua> (21:56:48) xangua: F9 para mostrar la barra lateral en nautilus ;)
<Osmodivs_> xangua: Por favor, tu no usaas Gnome3, eso no funciona aqui
<Osmodivs_> xangua: ¿O nautilus aun se usa en Gnome3?
<Osmodivs_> xangua: Meh
<xangua> pus tu lo estás usando, como vimos en la foto ;)
<Osmodivs_> Tengo que entrar a mi carpeta personal para hacer eso
<Osmodivs_> Eso deberia de estar afuera, en el escritorio, no en mi carpeta
<Zuhaitz> xangua, dont feed the troll
<Osmodivs_> Bueno, nada es perfecto en esta vida
<Zuhaitz> :-)
<Osmodivs_> Zuhaitz: Ah, ¿Te dolio que haya criticado tu shell favorito?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> Dj_Dexter:
<Jorge-42-Concep> Buenas.....alguién sabe qué pasó con el Sintonizador de Radio Gnome ??? Ya no aparece en lo repositorios.....
<Guest46128> hola
<Guest46128> hay alguien despierto'
<Guest46128> soy nuevo!!!
<Rafapns> qtal! buenos dias a tod@s
<Rafapns> alguien sabe xq se me cuelga el touchpad de mi laptop samsung @ ubuntu 11.10???
<kurama10> Rafapns, eso me paso a  mi con mi hp cuando actualice, despues de un reinicio ya no tuve problemas
<Rafapns> me está volviendo loco
<Rafapns> después de unos 2 mins se cuelga y deja de funcionar, todo va OK menos el touchpad
<kurama10> ya checastes los log
<kurama10> ?
<Rafapns> log?  soy nuevo
<Rafapns> no se hacer eso
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> vete a tu menu y busca terminal
<Rafapns> ok
<kurama10> o haz la siguite combinacion de teclas
<Rafapns> ya
<kurama10> ctrl+alt+t
<kurama10> ahorita tu tochpad funciona
<kurama10> ?
<Rafapns> no
<Rafapns> trabajo con el mouse
<Rafapns> está colgado ahora mismo
<kurama10> ok copia y pega esto cat /var/log/messages| grep mouse
<kurama10> en la terminal
<Rafapns> cat /var/log/messages| grep mouse
<Rafapns> me dice q no existe el archivo o el directorio
<kurama10> ok vamos hacer lo siguinte
<kurama10> cd /var/log/
<Rafapns> ok
<Rafapns> ya estoy en el directorio
<kurama10> dale un ls
<Rafapns> ok
<kurama10> y dime que ficheros mas parecidos al messages ves
<kurama10> o a ver intenta con esto dmesg | grep mous
<Rafapns> dmesg
<Rafapns> este
<Rafapns> mira tengo esto, exactamente
<Rafapns> dmesg.o
<Rafapns> y despues .1
<Rafapns> .2
<Rafapns> .3
<Rafapns> y .4
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> dale un cat dmesg.0 | grep mouse
<kurama10> dale un cat dmesg  grep mouse
<kurama10> perdon  cat dmesg  |grep mouse
<Rafapns> [    0.972132] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<kurama10> se me olvida que el 11.10 cambio
<kurama10> y ahorita no lo tengo instalado en esta maquina
<Rafapns> sip, el 11.04 me andaba perfecto
<Rafapns> este problema es nuevo
<kurama10> lo actualizaste o lo instalaste desde 0
<kurama10> ?
<Rafapns> desde 0
<Rafapns> te he de dejar kurama
<Rafapns> muchas gracias x tu ayuda
<Rafapns> ;)
<kurama10> ok de que suerte
<Rafapns> espero solucionarlo en breve
<Rafapns> ciaoo
<fzeta> Compañía! BUENOS DIAS.. despertaarrr
<seth--> gente, no me anda firefox cuando quiero entrar a una pagina porno
<seth--> es desde que actualice a la ultima version
<seth--> que hago? es urgente
<iBet7o> clear
<iBet7o> Buenas a todos!
<iBet7o> alguien me ayuda con gcc :)
<turrosec> metete el gcc en el orto
<iBet7o> ¬_¬
<lana> hola, cuando entro con el entorno grafico gnome tengo problemas
<lana> la barra de arriba se ve borrosa
<lana> cuando cambio de ventana parece que lapantalla parpadea
<lana> la tarjeta grafica es una ati
<lana> y cuando entro con unity no me da problemas
<lana> cual es el comando para saber exactamente la tarjeta grafica
<fosco_> parece alguna incompatibilidad con la targeta gráfica
<fosco_> si unity te va bien usa unity
<lana> ya pero en casa y en el portatil he puesto gnoma
<lana> y queria pasarme a gnome
<lana> como puedo saber cual es la tarjeta grafica?
<lana> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar la tarjeta grafica?
<lana> para gnome
<lana> necesito ayuda para mi ati
<aymaro> hola, como instalo el kernel PAE  ubuntu 11.10 ?
<lopulus> hola! estoy instalando Ubuntu 11.10 en un netbook, me ayudan?
<fosco_> !ask lopulus
<kubot> lopulus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lopulus> bien. es en Windows 7 y no me aparece la opcion de compartir con win
<fosco_> no tengo ningun windows
<lopulus> ok
<lopulus> en esta pagina explica como http://paraisolinux.com/como-instalar-ubuntu-11-10/
<lopulus> pero en el paso 5 no me aparece la opcion de compartir y no se como dar lkas particiones para compartir
<fosco_> la primera opcion hace lo que tu kieres
<fosco_> quieres*
<fosco_> "instalar Ubuntu junto a Windows"
<lopulus> si, lo se pero esa opcion no me sale y mas abajo en comentarios estan planteando lo mismo que yo
<fosco_> debe ser que por algo no detecta tus particiones
<fosco_> entra en "algo más" y mira que particiones aparecen
<lopulus> y te comento?
<lopulus> dev/sda1 ntfs 208mb
<lopulus> sda2 ntfs 235587 mb
<lopulus> sda3 ntfs 14152 mb
<lopulus> sda4 fat 32 108mb
<lopulus> and now?
<fosco_> pues vas a tener que hacer algo de espacio en alguna de esas particiones para meter ahi linux
<fosco_> en el propio CD de instalación está gparted, que te permite modificar particiones sin perder datos
<lopulus> si, pasa que tengo miedo de meter la pata, en cual lo hago?
<fosco_> en la que tú quieras
<fosco_> las unicas q tienen espacio suficiente son sda2 o sda3
<lopulus> cual me aconsejas y de que tamaño?
<fosco_> deberías crear al menos 2 particiones
<fosco_> una de 1gb para la swap
<fosco_> y una con al menos 10gb para el sistema
<fosco_> si en sda3 no tienes nada estaría bien poder usar esa particion entera
<lopulus> ok, veo si intento mas tarde, no quiero mandarme cagadas
<lopulus> fosco_ con gparted me aparece, en sda1 SYSTEM
<lopulus> en sda2 (vacio)
<lopulus> es decir en etiqueta no hay nada
<lopulus> en  sda3 RECOVERY
<lopulus> en SDA$ HP_TOOLS
<fosco_> sda2 tiene 235gb, no creo que esté vacío
<lopulus> es decir, no tiene etiqueta, epro esta en un poco menos de 1/3 ocupado
<lopulus> sd3 esta con solo 1.89 libre
<lopulus> sd2 es la indicada no?
<lopulus> ?
<Leo__> y che
<lopulus> fosco
<lopulus> fosco_
<dannyLopez> buenos días
<lopulus>  
<Rafapns> hola a todos! tengo un notebook samsung y desde que instalé ubuntu 11.10 se me cuelga el touchpad en 1 o 2 minutos
<Rafapns> y tengo que usar el ratón usb
<Rafapns> alguien tiene idea de q puede estar ocurriendo???
<dannyLopez> !ask Rafapns
<kubot> Rafapns: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Rafapns> gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<estudiante> hola
<guampa> !hola estudiante
<kubot> estudiante: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<gnx___> 1
<gnx___> hola
<gnx___> necesito ayuda para un programa en c
<ubuntu_> Hola amigos, tengo el siguiente problema, les cuento; En estos momentos estoy desde un CD live ubuntu 11.10, ya que ya que mi ubuntu 11.04 no quiere arrancar. El dìa ade ayer mientras querìa actulizar el S.O desde 11.04 a 11.10 se me apagṕ la computadora y es quizàs por eso que ahora no arranca. Existe la forma de "restaurar el sistema"?? o bien terminar la actulizaciòn? o definitivamente tendrè que reinstalar el S.O.?
<gnx___> <ubuntu> hola si puedes entrar al os abre la terminal y ejecuata dpk
<fosco_> ubuntu_, el sistema no arranca?
<ubuntu_> claro
<ubuntu_> se queda pegado
<gnx___> pero has iniciado con cd live
<gnx___> alguien sabe programar en c
<ubuntu_> osea, despues de un buen rato me sale un pantalla que dice que no se reconoce el monitor asi que tendrè que configurarlo yo
<ubuntu_> en estos momentos estoy en CD live
<ubuntu_> tu dices ejecutar dpk desde cd live en una terminal?
<gnx___> y no te presenta problemas desdde el cd
<fosco_> ubuntu_, si consigues arrancar el sistema puedes recuperarlo
<ubuntu_> a que te refieres con arrancar el S.O.?
<ubuntu_> osea
<fosco_> si no arranca lo mas sencillo es que usando el 11.10 hagas una instalación encima del 11.04
<ubuntu_> no puedo..
<ubuntu_> por que se queda en la advertencia y de ahì nada de nada
<Xago> hola, tengo inconvenientes con los bordes de las ventanas, se me ocurrió activar el cubo y ahora no puedo mover las ventanas :(
<ubuntu_> claro como puedo hacer eso, sin perder mis archivos?
<fosco_> Xago, abre un terminal y ejecuta unity --reset
<Xago> cómo se vuelve a 'default'?
<Xago> fosco_, lo veré
<fosco_> ubuntu_, inicias la instalacion, en el paso del particionado usas la opción manua, y te aseguras de que la partición raiz no está marcada para formatear
<fosco_> así mantendrás tus archivos
<debsan> Xago, supongo que habilitaste la decoración de ventanas en las preferencias de compiz ...
<fosco_> manual*
<ubuntu_> y cual tendrìa que estar marcada?
<Xago> debsan, algo así
<fosco_> ubuntu_, al definir las particiones al lado de cada una aparece un checkbox que indica si será formateada o no
<fosco_> por defecto la raiz "/" se formatea
<fosco_> pero puedes desactivarlo
<ubuntu_> ya entonces no formateo nada, e igual se instalarà ubuntu 11.10 en 11.04
<ubuntu_> y como sabrà 11.10 donde està 11.04?
<fosco_> no lo sabe
<fosco_> se lo dirás tú
<Xago> fosco_, me aparecen un montón de (<unknown>:2685)
<fosco_> Xago, no hay problema, ahora cierra sesion sin cerrar el terminal donde ejecutaste el comando, vuelve a entrar y comprueba que todo está bien
<ubuntu_> fosco_ entonces eso harè, reiniciarè la computadora, esperarè que se carge todo, eligirè la opciòn de instalar luego en la parte de particiòn lo harè manual despues desativarè todas las casillas y solo le dirè que lo haga desde ext4. y que se instale todo.. asi es??
<fosco_> ubuntu_, sería una buena idea que te apuntes en un papel las particiones q tienes y que es cada cosa
<Xago> fosco_, cerrando sin terminal
<ubuntu_> claro, por que tambien tengo windows instalado
<fosco_> así luego no dudarás si sda2 es / o swap o windows o lo que sea
<ubuntu_> y como puedo saber eso?
<fosco_> con sudo fdisk -l puedes ver tu listado de particiones y de que tipo son
<Xago> fosco_, OK gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<gnx___> # ubuntu-es
<gnx___> oye como se cuantas peronas estan el canal
<gnx___>  estoy usando irrsi desde la terminal
<ubuntu_> fosco_ me apareciò esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715169/
<gnx___> foscos
<gnx___> foos
<gnx___> focos
<fosco_> gnx___, /users
<gnx___> users
<fosco_> ubuntu_, tu raiz será sda3
<fosco_> curiosamente no tienes swap, no pasa nada aunque no es frecuente
<fosco_> el resto sda1, sda2 y sda4 son particiones windows
<ubuntu_> me recomiendas que tenga?
<fosco_> es recomendable tener una swap de aproximadamente 1gb por si algun proceso la requiere
<ubuntu_> y estoy a tiempo de poder hacerlo=
<ubuntu_> ?
<fosco_> mejor no te líes ahora
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> fosco_, ubuntu 11.10 no me pedirà que elija alguna carpeta o raiz ( no sè que vendrìa siendo) para la intalacion?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> tienes q decirle q es sda3 y que no la formatee
<fosco_> puedes iniciar la instalación mientras chateas aquí
<fosco_> y así cualquier duda que te salga la planteas antes de seguir
<ubuntu_> asi?
<ubuntu_> ya entonces lo harè ahora mismo
<ubuntu_> fosco_ como puedo mandarte una imagen?
<ubuntu_> me apareciò una ventana que dice que si quiero desmontar las particiones que estoy utiizando
<fosco_> haces la captura pulsando la tecla PrintScreen
<fosco_> y la subes a imgur.com
<ubuntu_> fosco_http://imgur.com/wzlHy
<fosco_> la instalacion requiere que las particiones estén desmontadas
<fosco_> dile que si
<ubuntu_> fosco_ dentro de la instalaciòn dice que tipo de instalacion quiero hacer, y me sale la opcion de actualizar ubuntu 11.10 a 11.10...elijo esa?
<fosco_> ah pues si
<fosco_> quizá ya lo haga todo automaticamente
<gnx___> tengo problemas para conectarme remotamente
<gnx___> alguien me puede ayudar
<gnx___> pero
<ubuntu_> fosco_, està bien que quede asi http://imgur.com/TbaUf
<ubuntu_> fosco_, està bien que quede asi http://imgur.com/TbaUf
<gnx___> tengo problemas con el sonido de ubuntu
<jantdaz> buenos dias, por favor, sabe alguien como formatear un pendrive en Gnome 3 o Unity ?
<mimecar> jantdaz: puedes usar gparted
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas para gnome 3, no son cosas independientes
<jantdaz> mimecar, si.. pero no crees que antes era todo pegar el pendrive, seleccionar su icono, boton derecho, seleecionar del menu formatear y ya. Mientras que ahora con Gnome3 o Unity hay que buscar estas herramientas especiales para hacer algo que antes era con dos click?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> yo te he dicho una forma de hacerlo
<mimecar> no quiere decir que sea la más sencilla
<jantdaz> no se porque las formas mas sencillas que ya antes han estado, las han retirado.
<mimecar> ¿no te da esa opción nautilus?
<jantdaz> que opcion? lo del menu del mouse y formatear? no, no la da, solo Abrir la unidad y Expulsarla, no mas de eso.
<jantdaz> me gusta como Unity y Gnome3 reutilizan ventanas y todo centralizado en muchas cosas y es una interfaz rapida. Pero me cuesta comprenderla. Tengo pendiente instalar algo, por la terminal con sudo sh install.sh y me da Permiso denegado, y hoy el que no puedo formatear un pendrive como se hacia antes de la llegada de Unity y Gnome3.
<mimecar> si el instalador trabaja en carpetas del sistema hay que usar sudo
<jantdaz> use sudo y hasta sudo su
<jantdaz> pero siempre me indicaba permiso denegado
<mimecar> pon el error que te da
<jantdaz> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715216/
<jantdaz> sera algo que ver con python ?
<jantdaz> python 2.7.2 es el que viene con Ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> tienes que tener python ya instalado
<jantdaz> en Ubuntu 11.04 tenia Python 2.7.1+
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 32 o 64 bits?
<jantdaz> python siempre viene ya instalado en ubuntu mimecar
<jantdaz> 32 bits
<jantdaz> preocupa un poco que cosas sencillas como instalar algo y formatear un pendrive sea en Unity o Gnome3 un tema de buscar en Google
<guampa> jantdaz: y porque no lo formateas desde una terminal, como para salir del paso?
<mimecar> jantdaz: ese archivo puede tener errores
<mimecar> http://community.activestate.com/forum/how-install-komodo-52-ubuntu-karmic-910-64bits
<mimecar> ya aparece el error en ubuntu 9.10
<jantdaz> guampa, si es una solucion, no la correcta y no la principal, puede hacerse, pero solo veo un retroceso de usabilidad en algo que llega como lo ultimo en buena usabilidad dentro del entorno.
<guampa> si, mas alla de la cuestion "evaluativa" lo propuse como una solucion al tema practico
<jantdaz> mimecar, ese archivo lo respalde cuando formatea para pasar de Ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10, sirvio en 11.04... lo bajare nuevamente pero creo que sera igual.
<mimecar> lo más probable es que te falte algún paquete
<mimecar> por tener gnome 3 el instalador no deja de funcionar
<jantdaz> alguien podria bajar Komodo-Edit 6 e intentar en Gnome3 instalarlo desde su archivo install.sh ?
<jantdaz> necesito que alguien recree mi situacion
<jantdaz> no he encontrado nada en Google que se apegue a mi caso ya que Ubuntu 11.10 salio hace poco
<mimecar> jantdaz: que dice en los requisitos del programa?
<jantdaz> mimecar trate de volver a bajar el tar.gz de este programa, ya te indico el error que me ha producido al intentar volverlo a bajar.
<jantdaz> aun no he instalado Gimp para recortar la imagen, asi que omitiendo eso paso la imagen
<jantdaz> mimecar: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=19336
<jantdaz> disculpa debo irme, pero regreso en lo que pueda (aprox 1 hora o 2) perdon.
<Xago> quien tiene instalado dropbox en arquitectura de 64 bits?
<mimecar> yo
<Xago> ubuntu amd64
<mimecar> x amd64
<Xago> he intentado instalarlo, pero se queda esperando en 97% de Unpacking Dropbox
<Xago> lo desinstalé completo...y bajé el pack nuevamente
<Xago> pero aún así...me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> yo instalé un rpm y sin problemas (en otra distro de 64)
<Xago> mmmm...es extraño...y cada vez que entraba después de reiniciar, me pide que instale la aplicación.
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> dropbox es un instalador y después varias cosas que se descargan
<Xago> sí...efectivamente
<Xago> pero nunca termina de instalar completamente
<mimecar> si falla al descomprimir puede ser que no tengas espacio
<Xago> tengo un tremendo disco :P
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que tengas espacio
<Angolares> hola
<Angolares> alguien me dice como aplicar permisos de lectura y escritura sobra una carpeta y todas sus subcarpetas y archivos para un grupo de usuarios determinado via terminal ???
<mimecar> chgrp grupo -r carpeta
<mimecar> con eso pondrías el grupo
<Angolares> ok
<Angolares> y le doy con eso tb permiso de lectura y escritura solo para ese grupo?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cuando la carpeta sea de un grupo tienes que usar chmod
<Angolares> es que estuve tratando de cambiar permisos desde el entorno grafico con gksu nautilus
<Angolares> y despues en propiedades
<Angolares> pero no me hace caso cuando le pongo aplicar permisos a sus carpetas y archivos
<Angolares> tengo que ir de uno en uno
<Angolares> y me voy a hacer viejo en el intento
<dannyLopez> la nuve negra semi transparente que sale cuando te notifica algo no me reconoce las tildes ni los caracteres, como puedo hacer para que me los reconosca
<N3x4> dannyLopez: ńó śé
<dannyLopez> de nuevo N3x4 quiero ver una cosa
<N3x4> dannyLopez: ńó śé
<N3x4> XD
<dannyLopez> arring tilde ¬¬
<N3x4> dannyLopez: ò.ó
<N3x4> :P
<dannyLopez> a tikde sup2
<dannyLopez> a tilde sup2*
<dannyLopez> eso me sale en el notify
<N3x4> sup2?
<dannyLopez> si
<N3x4> dannyLopez: áéíóúñçÇ٥٦ģ§ÆŁ¢ªŊ©
<N3x4> ves alguno ? XD
<dannyLopez> no
<N3x4> :(
<Ignacio> Hola :D
<Ignacio> *RECOMIENDEN JUEGOS*
<fosco_> Ignacio, este no es un canal de charla general
<fosco_> si quieres juegos abre el centro de software y pon game en el buscador
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Disculpa, ya me movi a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<atotclic> buenas
<Ignacio> !hola | atotclic
<kubot> atotclic: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<usuari2> Hola, estoy haciendo un experimento con Ubuntu y he creado un segundo usuario (usuari2, que es en elq eu estoy ahora)
<usuari2> pero entonces desde el usuario por defecto he creado una carpeta dentro del home del usuari2
<usuari2> y dentro he editado un fichero
<usuari2> ahora he entrado y solo tengo permisos de lectura
<usuari2> con el usuari2
<usuari2> supongo que es porque lo he creado con el "sudo"
<usuari2> pero al estar en el /home/usuari2 creia que usuari2 tambien tendria permisos
<atotclic> no
<atotclic> los permisos los regula el administrador
<usuari2> si hago un ls -l en el fichero en cuestion me salen estos permisos
<usuari2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104 2011-10-21 18:56 index.html
<atotclic> todos los usuarios se crean dentro de la home excepto root
<usuari2> el primero quien es? el administrador?
<usuari2> el segundo es el usuari2?
<usuari2> o el grupo? :S
<atotclic> el primero el propietario el seghundo el grupo
<usuari2> y lo correcto seria que el propietario fuera usuari2 no?
<atotclic> el archivo tendria que tener usuario usuario
<usuari2> entonces tendria que haber creado el fichero desde usuari2 o hay alguna forma de cambiar el dueño?
<atotclic> sudo chown usuario usuario
<usuari2> usuario usuario, en ese caso usuari2 usuari2 no?
<atotclic> sudo chown usuario:usuario archivo o dirección
<usuari2>        chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<usuari2> ah ok, ya veo el man
<usuari2> es decir. sudo chown usuari2:usuari2 index.html
<usuari2> porque el gurpo de usuari2 tambien se llama usuari2?
<mimecar> el usuario está dentro de un grupo con su mismo nombre
<atotclic> exacto pero puedes cambiarlo asi si estas en la carpeta si no /home/usuario/archivo
<casa> recien entre a tumblr, y luego de un rato sin ningun aviso se cierra la sesion... raro, entro denuevo, pero a los 5 minutos se cierra nuevamente, busque procesos corriento y encuentro "cat" sin que yo lo haya iniciado
<casa> podrian estar espiandome? lo unico que he instalado que no esta en los repos de debian son los drivers para epson tx135
<casa>  y gsharkdown
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas casa?
<casa> tengo debian, pero en debian-es no contesta nadie
<mimecar> en principio si usas los repositorios oficiales no tienes programas raros
<mimecar> si los drivers son de la web oficial tampoco
<usuari2> atotclic, mimecar
<usuari2> usuari2@estudiant-desktop:~/public_html$ ls -l
<usuari2> total 4
<usuari2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104 2011-10-21 18:56 index.html
<usuari2> usuari2@estudiant-desktop:~/public_html$ sudo chown usuari2:usuari2 index.html
<usuari2> [sudo] password for usuari2:
<casa> ahora estoy bajando el chkrootkit y el rkhunter
<mimecar> !paste usuari2
<kubot> usuari2: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<atotclic> dime usuari2
<mimecar> atotclic: esta "sancionado" 1 minuto
<mimecar> solo te podrá hablar por privado
<atotclic> ya lo he visto
<usuari2> atotclic, mimecar http://paste.ubuntu.com/715304/
<mimecar> para que quieres cambiar el archivo .html?
<casa> mimecar, rkhunter me dice     /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<usuari2> mimecar, porque son deberes. Lo facil habría sido haber cambiado de usuario y editar el index.html desde usuari2
<mimecar> casa: el driver es de la web oficial?
<usuari2> pero yo lo hice desde el usuario por defecto aposta para saber si funcionaria igual
<usuari2> y pregunto solo porque tengo curiosidad, si no pues solo tengo que borrarlo y hacerlo de la forma 'recomendada'
<mimecar> usuari2: o añades a tu usuario a sudoers o lo modificas con sudo su
<casa> mimecar, en epson no estan, pero todas las demas webs apuntan aca http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/
<casa> tambien dice     Checking for possible rootkit strings                    [ Warning ]
<usuari2> mimecar, ahora mismo que es lo que me impide editar el index.html desde el usuari2 ? que no tiene permisos no?
<usuari2> como cambio los permisos? hago un chmod 777 index.html o q?
<mimecar> usuari2: tu usuario no puede usar sudo
<mimecar> y si el dueño es root, no puedes modificar nada sin sudo
<usuari2> que raro, pensaba que para usar el sudo solo había que conocer la contraseña
<mimecar> casa: no he usado ese tipo de herramientas
<usuari2> entonces sera mejor que borre lo que hice y empieze de cero y lo haga desde usuari2
<mimecar> casa: si no te quedas tranquilo, backup de datos y formatea
<mimecar> usuari2: por que tienes un archivo .html con root como dueño?
<usuari2> mimecar, porque lo cree con el usuario original mediante sudo gedit index.html
<mimecar> muy mal
<usuari2> pensaba que luego solo era cuestion de cambiar los permisos
<casa> mimecar, si pero volveria a lo mismo, no he instalado nada fuera de repos, solo el gsharkdown y los drivers
<mimecar> sudo se usa solo para ADMINISTRACIÓN
<usuari2> pero es administracion del apache esto no? XD
<mimecar> usuari2: no
<mimecar> casa: las herramientas que detectan rootkits también tienen falsos positivos
<usuari2> entonces tenia que haber entrado en usuari2 y hacer mkdir public_html y editar index.html desde el usuario normal no? (sin sudo)
<mimecar> usuari2: si es tu carpeta de usuario, crea el archivo directamente
<casa> mimecar, en eso estoy, buscando para que ojala sea un falso positivo
<usuari2> mimecar, solo lo prové apra saber si era posible hacerlo sin tener que cambiar de usuario
<usuari2> y me funciono, pero luego cambie de usuario por saber si el usuari2 podria modificar su propia pagina web y veo que no.
<mimecar> usuari2: el archivo no es de usuario2
<usuari2_> hola
<usuari2_> me he caido
<usuari2_> soy usuari2
<usuari2_> mimecar, lo ultimo que dije fue: mimecar, y para cambiarlo tendria que volver al usuario de antes y hcaer el chown usuari2:usuari2 /home/usuari2/public_html/index.html n?
<usuari2_> entonces estaria bien no?
<mimecar> usuari2_: el archivo no es de tu usuario
<usuari2_> con el sudo adelante, claro.
<usuari2_> ya que el otro usuario si que puede hacer el sudo
<mimecar> has creado un archivo y su dueño es root
<usuari2_> mimecar, pero el comando chown sirve para cambiar el dueño no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> el problema lo tienes por llamar a gedit con sudo
<casa> mimecar, es normal que cat este corriendo en la sesion?
<mimecar> casa: no me lo parece
<usuari2_> mimecar, pero entnoces puedo cambiar el dueño o no?
<casa> :s
<mimecar> casa: haz una copia solo de los datos y formatea
<usuari2_> un chown y todo solucionado no?????
<mimecar> usuari2_: puedes cambiarlo
<usuari2_> ok, pues ya esta!!
<casa> mimecar, si lo hare, pero quiero saber pq tengo eso... para no repetirlo
<mimecar> usuari2_: si aprendes a no usar sudo cuando no toca si
<mimecar> tienes el problema por usar sudo
<usuari2_> mimecar, pero entonces estariamos mas o menos igual
<usuari2_> porque lo hice desde un usuario llamado "estudiant" que es el usuario por defecto
<mimecar> si no es administración del sistema, no se usa sudo
<usuari2_> entonces el propietario seria "estudiant" y no "usuari2"
<mimecar> el dueño del archivo es el que lo crea
<usuari2_> pues eso mimecar
<usuari2_> seria de "estudiant"
<usuari2_> y tendira que hacer el chown igual
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> no veo para que quieres crear un archivo con usuario
<mimecar> y modificarlo con otro
<mimecar> mete a los usuarios en un grupo y da permisos totales al grupo
<usuari2_> mimecar, porque el ejercicio trataba de que tenía que hacer la pagina de usuari2
<usuari2_> y yo en vez de cambiar de usuario y hacerlo todo desde usuari2
<usuari2_> lo hice desde el usuario por defecto
<usuari2_> y lo hice todo con sudo, ya que pensaba que sin sudo no se puede crear ni editar archivos de otro usuario
<mimecar> no se puede de forma normal
<usuari2_> bueno, entonces uqe hago?
<usuari2_> chown o lo borro todo y lo hago desde usuari2?
<mimecar> usa chown
<usuari2_> ok, pero tengo que usarlo desde el usuario estudiant
<usuari2_> ya que este no es sudores
<usuari2_> bueno gracias por todo
<usuari2_> vuelvo con estudiant
<estudiant_> nas
<estudiant_> ok, aqui si que me funciona el sudo chown
<arandamolina> Hola  a todos
<arandamolina> Por alguna razón que desconosco los efectos de escritorio se han anulado, he intentado de activarlos en Apariencia pero sin resultados
<arandamolina> tal vez fue con alguna actualización
<arandamolina> Hay alguna manera de activarlos a no se en Apariencia?
<gnx___> intenta desistalar el compiz y volverlo a instalar
<jgratero> Tengo video pero nada de audio con mi webcam, tratando de ingresar a los Hangouts de Google Plus
<jgratero> La he probado por guvcview, y todo aparentemente normal
<jgratero> pero nada de audio
<mimecar> el audio me parece que no depende de la webcam
<jgratero> Me han recomendado este enlace
<jgratero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting#Fixing_Audio_problems_with_USB_webcam
<jgratero> me parece que tiene que ver con el alsamixer
<jgratero> lo que no estaba seguro es cual de los canales
<asdfasdfasdf> Hola
<asdfasdfasdf> Cómo deshabilito el anillo de contraseñas?
<cousteau> hxm, ni idea, pero si lo que quieres es que no te pregunte la contraseña cada vez que se intenta conectar a wifi, pon que la clave para la wifi esté "disponible para todos los usuarios"
<hxm> Me lo pide cuando el correo
<luchrv> Buen día, alguien puede ayudarme ?
<cousteau> hxm, ah, pues no sé cómo se configura el evolution, pero supongo que habrás marcado la opción de "guardar contraseña"
<mimecar> !ask luchrv
<kubot> luchrv: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<luchrv> kubot: gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<granjero> hola
<granjero> hay algun canal de discusion de gnome3 en español?
<cousteau> granjero, seguro que en la red de gnome hay
<cousteau> bueno, seguro no, pero probablemente
<cousteau> (no sé por qué las cosas de gnome y gimp y gtk no son muy habituales en freenode)
<mimecar> gnome me parece que tiene su propia red
<mimecar> granjero: en inglés tienes la lista de correo
<luchrv> Gente instalé ubuntu 11.10 desde cero, conservando el home anterior. Luego intenté instalar el kubuntu-desktop,  al reiniciar me logueo y selecciono el entorno kde pero se queda en el splash y no inicia a menos que seleccione a prueba de fallos...
<guampa> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<granjero> estoy probando gnome3 en ubuntu 11.10 y no me gusta del todo, menos me gusta unity
<mimecar> luchrv: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Xago> Mensaje para aquellos que tengan ubuntu 11.04 / x_64bits y no puedan instalar Dropbox, obteniendo como mensaje "Unpacking Dropbox"...y el status no supere el 97%, deben realizar lo siguiente: "uninstall dropbox (sudo apt-get remove nautilus-dropbox) then delete the ~/.dropbox and ~/.dropbox-dist folders."
<cousteau> pues vale
<Xago> funciona a la primera....y llevaba semanas buscando qué hacer....y era hiper fácil :D
<luchrv> mimecar: lo hice y me pasa igual... El KSystemLog tiene una línea que me dice: 21/10/11 13:34:58	kdm_greet[11579]	Cannot load /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<luchrv> 21/10/11 13:34:38	kdm[11506]	Failed to start X server. Starting failsafe X server.
<granjero> grande guampa
<guampa> bueh, nomas puse "gnome irc" en google y le di al primer link :P
<granjero> =)
<h-men> buenas alguien podria decirme como reiniciar nvidia sin reiniciar ubuntu?
<Exio> ???
<m4v> "nvidia"?
<guampa> h-men: que es "reiniciar nvidia" ?
<h-men> me dijeron que se podia desde xorg
<m4v> h-men: yo te dije que reincies el xorg
<h-men> m4v y como se hace eso ?
<Exio> reiniciando lightdm/gdm
<Exio> ?
<m4v> abrís una tty, y "sudo restart gdm"
<m4v> o lightdm?
<m4v> nose que ubuntu tenés
<h-men> no entiendo nada de eso algun link mas clarificador?
<m4v> que no entendés
<xangua> h-men: reinicia tu sesión
<xangua> listo
<h-men> mv4 es un ubuntu que no me permite reiniciar
<m4v> h-men: abrís una tty
<m4v> y ejecutas sudo restart gdm
<Exio> jajaja
<Exio> XD!
<Exio> h-men, queres ir al offtopic? XD
<m4v> h-men: que es dificil de entender?
<mimecar> h-men: como mínimo tienes que cerrar la sesión para que funcione
<mimecar> si cierras la sesión todos los programas se cierran
<Exio> mimecar, talvez tiene un httpd. o algo así
<Exio> Sí es así, no se cerraria
<mimecar> Exio: apache se ejecuta como servicio, no depende del usuario
<Exio> mimecar, sí, por eso
<h-men> si cierro la sesion en mi distro especial de ubuntu perdere toda la configuracion ?
<mimecar> los archivos que estén guardados no
<mimecar> si has modificado tu sistema, no se lo que pasará
<h-men> es que es una distro de ubuntu congelada que no permite modificacion alguna pero realizando instantaneas puedo guardar lo realizado en esa sesion pero si reinicio pierdo toda configuracion y no puedo cerrar la sesion porque solo tiene un boton de apagado
<mimecar> h-men: si se pierden las modificaciones no puedes instalar el driver
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar el equipo
<h-men> entonces no es posible reiniciar nvidia sin reiniciar ubuntu , aunque no he intentado desde la consola cerrar la sesion para ejecutar el reinicio de nvidia desde xorg
<m4v> reiniciar tu sesión no es reiniciar ubuntu
<m4v> podés hablar con propiedad?
<m4v> que querés hacer exactamente, reiniciar el xorg sin perder tu sesión? no es posible eso.
<h-men> mv4 quiero instalar nvidia desde un ubuntu en un live cd
<mimecar> h-men: en un live cd normal al reiniciar pierdes todo
<m4v> h-men: instalar donde?
<h-men> mv4 entonces desde un live cd de ubuntu no es posible probar si nvidia funciona bien, por ejemplo?
<m4v> si, reiniciando el xorg
<m4v> h-men: que live cd estas usando?
<h-men> uno de ubuntu para el anonimato
<m4v> y que es eso? necesito saber que versión de ubuntu es, si es 11.04 o 11.10?
<h-men> esta basado en ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> bueno, no importa, abrí una tty
<m4v> ejecutas "sudo restart gdm"
<m4v> y ya esta
<h-men> ok que es una tty?
<m4v> una terminal, vas con ctrl+alt+f1
<m4v> con ctrl+alt+f7 volvés al entorno gráfico
<h-men>  ok probare en esta distro de ubuntu pesada para ser usada en usb o en un live cd exclusivamente , es una distro alpha basada en ubuntu
<h-men> bueno y ahora me despido, saludos      #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<juank> hola mundo
<chilicuil> hey juank
<jantdaz> buenas tardes
<jantdaz> mimecar, volvi a descargar el paquete y por si acaso le indique permisos chmod u+x (cosa que no fue necesario en 11.04), ya pude hacer la instalacion desde el install.sh, porque no funcionaba antes, no lo se.
<omikron4> jantdaz: que permisos se le dan asi? 'chmod u+x'
<omikron4> chmod [+ = add] w = write,  r = read, x =executable, cual es ese u+x?
<Exio> !google omikron4
<kubot> omikron4: Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Exio> ah, no es 'Busca en google' XD
<jantdaz> omikron4 es para darle permisos de ejecutable asociados a un usuario, asi: sudo chmod <usuario> u+x <ruta/archivo>
<omikron4> ahhh! vale.. es que lo ignoraba
<omikron4> gracias jantdaz
<jantdaz> o/
<jantdaz> instale una aplicacion en Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome 3, pero no se como colocar el icono en Favoritos (la barra lateral izquierda de Gnome3) ya que al usar el buscador centralizado del sistema y escribir le nombre de esta aplicacion, no me la muestra/consigue.
<Yolanda> se puede instalar libreoffice en 10.4 ?
<m4v> Yolanda: 10.04 usa openoffice, es el mismo programa.
<Yolanda> y libreoffice no esta mas actualizado ?
<m4v> probablemente, pero desconozco si hay algún ppa de libreoffice para 10.04
<Yolanda> grasias
<hiko_hitokiri> Yolanda,
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<m4v> ah, ahí esta
<Yolanda> humm,,,http://pastebin.com/X8XYnbkD
<Yolanda> :(
<bim33> hola buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi clave de el wifi, un dia le di sin querer a una señal q no era la mia y ahora no para de pedirme la clave, como si se hubiera clasificado o memorizado. alguien me puede ayudar??gracias
<xangua> aaah, remuevela con el gestor de redes ;)
<bim33> ok
<BoF> jajaja
<bim33> voy a ver
<bim33> se llama gestor de redes???
<bim33> o se llama d alguna otra forma??
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-22
<Jorge-42-Concep_> Qué lío que tuve siempre con el sonido en Ubuntu..¡¡¡¡ Desde Karmic nunca me funcionó bién...
<Serpti> buenas
<Serpti> necesito ayuda
<Serpti> necesito ayudaaaa :(
<prpcl> alguien usa xubuntu?
<prpcl> por casualidad?
<GridCube> o/
<GridCube> prpcl, :D
<prpcl> hola hola
<prpcl> tengo una duda
<prpcl> lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un menu
<prpcl> y la verdad es que quiero desactivar el icono que aparece al lado
<prpcl> de Xfce menu
<prpcl> solo quiero el texto
<prpcl> pero no sé como hacer para desactivar eso
<prpcl> lo único que me ha resultado medianamente bien es crear una imagen totalmente transparente
<prpcl> sin embargo el espacio que ocupa la imagen queda
<GridCube> mmm no te entiendo
<GridCube> podrias pasarme un screenshot?
<prpcl> sure
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<prpcl> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1630/menurd.png
<prpcl> mira
<prpcl> en ese menu aparece un ícono y el texto "menu"
<prpcl> lo que quiero es que el ícono desaparezca
<prpcl> y solo quede el texto
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> ya veo
<GridCube> dejame averiguar
<prpcl> GridCube,
<prpcl> la solución parche que utilizé fué crear una imagen totalmente transparente
<prpcl> el problema es que queda el espacio que ocupa la imagen
<GridCube> si entendi ese workaround
<GridCube> probaste usando una imagen 1x1?
<prpcl> sip
<prpcl> 1px y de 64px y las dos imagenes me dejan el mismo espacio
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ya se que hay que hacer
<GridCube> :P
<prpcl> soy todo oidos
<prpcl> :D
<GridCube> :/ pero es para xfce 4.6
<prpcl> me queda como anillo al dedo
<prpcl> uso xfce 4.6.2
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> perfecto entonces
<GridCube> en ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> tenes que tener un archivo llamado algo asi como xfce4-menu-12943999990.rc
<GridCube> ese archivo tiene una opcion llamada: show_button_title
<GridCube> tenes que cambiarle el estado de TRUE a FALSE
<GridCube> PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO
<GridCube> PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO
<GridCube> tenes que hacerlo fuera de xfce, osea, sin xfce corriendo
<prpcl> perfecto
<GridCube> cerra la sesion e inica una secion solo de bash editalo
<prpcl> grácias por la ayuda
<GridCube> :) avisa si funciona
<prpcl> ok
<prpcl> reinicio las X y vuelvo
<prpcl> GridCube, funcionó pero no exactamente como decías
<GridCube> ?
<prpcl> al dejar ese parametro como false, desaparecía el texto y quedaba solo el ícono
<GridCube> oh
<prpcl> lo cual es bastante ilógico
<GridCube> por sierto
<prpcl> sin embargo en el mismo archivo estaba la ruta del ícono, simplemente borré la ruta y deje el parametro como true y funcionó
<GridCube> y si editas icon_file= o lo cometas
<prpcl> gracias por la ayuda
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> de nada :D
<prpcl> <GridCube> y si editas icon_file= o lo cometas <-- da lo mismo :P
<GridCube> :P
<prpcl> esque me estoy crando un menú de favoritos
<prpcl> para jugar un rato
<prpcl> :P
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> yo estaba por hacer un tutorial para construir un "places" a medida :P
<GridCube> es re tonto pero la gente lo pregunta
<prpcl> jejeje
<prpcl> xfce != gnome 2.x
<GridCube> no digas
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> yo vengo usando xfce desde el 2000 XD
<prpcl> yo quiero hacer el favoritos simplemente porque no me gusta poner los iconos en la barra
<GridCube> :)
<prpcl> se ven feos
<prpcl> prefiero crear una pestaña y ponerlos todos juntos
<prpcl> xD
<prpcl> porque desde el menu principal tampoco sería muy agradable
<prpcl> pinchar el menú y se despliega una lista gigante con tus favoritos y además el menú normal
<prpcl> uff mejor me hago un favoritos dedicado
<prpcl> :P
<prpcl> yo y mis comandos joajoajoaoja
<sianhulo> amigos, necesito ayuda, mi mouse esta descargado, ates, por comodidad, usaba el teclado numerico como mouse, pero ahora no consigo la opcion¿alguna idea?
<tabunet> Hola
<tabunet> buenas noches
<tabunet> tengo una pregunta pero no se si me valsa poder ayudar
<tabunet> Es que me pasa algo curioso estoy usando Gnome Shell en Ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> y antes en la anterior versión me pedía la clave de usuario
<tabunet> con el gestor de actualizaciones
<tabunet> no se si esto afecta sólo a Gnome Shell
<tabunet> o es problema de Ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar por que no se si es problema sólo de usar Gnome Sheel o afecta a Ubuntu 11.10 entero
<m4v> tabunet:no entiendo, decís que el gestor de actualizaciones no pide el password?
<tabunet> exacto m4v
<tabunet> por lo menos usando Gnome Shell
<tabunet> por eso no se si es problema de usar Gnome Shell o de todo Oneric
<tabunet> y no soy el único
<tabunet> estoy consultando en el canal inglés con mi inglés de Cuenca
<tabunet> por que aquí nadie respondía
<m4v> tabunet: iniciando sesión con Unity se arregla?
<tabunet> supongo que por diferencias horarias
<tabunet> hasta que contestaste tu ;)
<tabunet> no lo se
<m4v> si, es re tarde aquí :P
<tabunet> porque hace tiempo que no uso Unity
<tabunet> pero en la próxima actualización que salte lo pruebo
<m4v> tabunet: si funciona en Unity entonces se puede decir que hay algo raro con gnome shell, si igual ocurre lo mismo entonces el bug está en otro lado
<m4v> tabunet: ok
<tabunet> tengo otro problema
<tabunet> con la webcam
<tabunet> pero esto si que es Ubuntu entero
<tabunet> no es que no funcione
<tabunet> te vas a reír un poco
<tabunet> pero bueno
<tabunet> estoy en la red social esta de Google
<tabunet> y he conocido a unos amigos por las videoconferencias que ofrece
<tabunet> bien
<tabunet> pues cuando entro en una
<tabunet> el sonido suena como una ardilla
<tabunet> desde el control de sonido apago y vuelvo a encender el dispositivo
<tabunet> y se arregla
<tabunet> pero esto no pasaba en la versión anterior
<tabunet> funcionaba perfecto
<m4v> tabunet: sospecho que hay algo mal con la configuración de PolicyKit, pero no sé como leer esos archivos :p
<tabunet> ni idea a lo que te refieres
<tabunet> lo que te puedo decir
<tabunet> que el otro día también a estas horas estuve en el canal inglés
<tabunet> y me hicieron ejecutar un comando
<tabunet> que te da como un informe de alsa
<m4v> PolicyKit es algo que dicta el tema de los permisos
<tabunet> si quieres puedo buscar el comando y la url que generó
<tabunet> supuestamente lo reportaron en launchpad
<m4v> alsa? que tiene que ver con todo eso :/
<tabunet> pues el sonido digo yo
<tabunet> no?
<tabunet> a ver es que estaba planteando dos cuestiones
<m4v> pensé que el problema era que no te pide password al actualizar, que tiene que ver el sonido
<tabunet> quizás fui muy rápido
<tabunet> una era la del password
<m4v> ah, me cambiaste de tema
<m4v> me salteé un párrafo sin darme cuenta.
<tabunet> y esta otra es que en la red social de Google ago videoconferencias con unos amigos
<tabunet> y nos dimos cuenta
<tabunet> que al entrar yo
<tabunet> sonaba como una ardilla
<tabunet> mi solución temporal
<sp0ck> tabunet: es una falla de pulseaudio
<sp0ck> se oye como mal el sonido, como frituras no?
<sp0ck> se, termina con eso con m4v que te digo que puede ser, tengo un workaround sobre el tema
<tabunet> es apagar el sonido y volverlo a encender y funciona
<sp0ck> no, hay una definitiva
<tabunet> y como te decía me hicieron ejecutar en el canal inglés
<tabunet> un comando relacionado con alsa
<m4v> sp0ck: desactivar pulseadio no es un workaround, eh
<tabunet> que generaba una especie de reporte
<tabunet> si quieres te lo puedo buscar el comando y la url
<sp0ck> m4v: no, es hacer que no use clockgen
<tabunet> que me hicieron poner
<sp0ck> es por una falla de alsa que se nota.
<tabunet> lo que digo es que la cámara
<tabunet> la parte del micrófono
<tabunet> integrado
<tabunet> en Natty
<tabunet> iba perfecto
<m4v> tabunet: buuh, usá menos enters.
<tabunet> te voy a buscar el comando y la url para que lo veas a ver si entiendes algo, yo soy usuario de ubuntu, pero no soy un experto
<tabunet> me ha saltado un mensaje privado de que si inundo el canal, no entiendo eso, simplemente estaba contando mi problema, nada más, que díficil se me hace usar el irc con tantas reglas
<m4v> tabunet: si escribís con muchos enters (muchas líneas) inundas el canal, preferiblemente escribí en oraciones completas.
<debsan> tabunet, hay un bot que evita que se copie texto, si vos escribis muchas oraciones cortas muy rapido, simulas ese comportamiento. el bot no entiende la semantica de lo que decis.
<debsan> es así m4v ?
<m4v> debsan: se
<debsan> :-)
<ivedci89-desktop> tabunet:  en general es basico... evita usar tantos enter seguidos, o sea, escribe todo en una linea a ya.. y con respecto al vocabulario siempre habla con propiedad y significado real, lo más académico que te salga, sin recurrir a la poesía, y no suele ser bienvenido lo sarcastico o irónico. Debes explicar las cosas de un modo que cualquiera que lea, pueda entenderlo
<tabunet> ok perdón, lección aprendida, bueno aquí traigo el comando que me hicieron ejecutar en el canal inglés para el tema del sonido wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<tabunet>  y ésta es la URL que me devolvió: http://goo.gl/OuhGq
<m4v> es información sobre alsa, yo igual creo que el problema debe estar más por el lado de pulse.
<tabunet> me dijeron que les serviría para reportar el bug, desconozco si lo reportaron o no, estuve tratando de entender launchpad pero eso era un pozo sin fondo lleno de bugs, estuve utilizando el motor de búsqueda para intentar localizar si algo trataba de este tema pero no tuve éxito
<chilicuil> tabunet: alsa-info es un script que se usa para obtener informacion de alsa (el nombre da mucha pista, alsa-INFO), la url que te devolvio probablemene es un reporte
<debsan> tabunet, lo que hace ese comando es bajarte un script alsa-info.sh (mediante wget), darle permisos de ejcucion al sript, y ejecutarlo.
<tabunet> chilicuil, si claro la orden la entiendo, pero la información del report no ;)
<chilicuil> tabunet: =), claro, yo tampoco
<chilicuil> tabunet: debiste pedir el numero de bug que crearon, seria mas facil darle seguimiento
<m4v> tabunet: que usas para la video conferencia?
<tabunet> Bueno es el plugin de Google Talk que se usa para los hangouts de Google+
<tabunet> pero también probé la herramienta de grabación de sonido que viene con la última versión y pasa exactamente lo mismo por lo que con mis pocos conocimientos considero que es problema del control de sonido, no del plugin de Google
<chilicuil> sp0ck ha mencionado antes que existe un workaround, porque no darle una oportunidad y deshabilitar clockgen?
<m4v> no hace falta pedir permiso para ayudar, yo por mi parte no encuentro nada sobre eso.
<m4v> tabunet: usas 5.1?
<tabunet> No
<tabunet> m4v,  la salida de audio es perfecta, tengo conectada la cpu por hdmi y el sonido sale perfecto por la televisión, el problema viene con el audio del micrófono integrado e mi WebCam Logitech B500
<m4v> y antes andaba bien?
<tabunet> si perfectamente en Natty
<tabunet> ahora para que funcione voy a las opciones de sonido y tengo que decirle que apague la entrada de audio la webcam y volverla a encender
<tabunet> Tuve otro problema con Unity en Oneric, con los efectos de compiz, en concreto cuando toqué las opciones de compiz para cambiar el efecto de expo que viene por defecto en zoom al efecto vortex no funcionó bien
<m4v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/799058
<tabunet> No se que otros efectos toqué hasta que se fue todo Unity al traste, lo único que siguió funcionando era Gnome Shell
<tabunet> que bueno m4v  ese es mi bug ;)
<m4v> tabunet: ejecuta "unity --reset" para dejarlo como estaba
<chilicuil> tabunet: seguro que es tu bug?, parece solucionado
<tabunet> eso lo hice m4v  ya había aprendido como reiniciar Unity pero nada, me daba errores de compiz core y respecto al sonido digo lo mismo que el chico del bug ¿qué tiene que ver alsa con pulseaudio? no entiendo si se supone que Ubuntu usa pulseaudio en sus últimas versiones
<m4v> tabunet: prueba "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1"
<chilicuil> alsa es el driver tabunet, pulseaudio es una cosa que corre encima de alsa, en todo caso ubuntu usa ambos
<m4v> tabunet: y después "unity --reset" de nuevo
<sp0ck> perdon, estaba ocupado
<sp0ck> chilicuil: tabunet
<sp0ck> nano /etc/pulse/default.pa
<sp0ck> buscan load-module module-udev-detect
<sp0ck> y la dejan asi
<sp0ck> load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<sp0ck> salvan y salen
<chilicuil> sp0ck: perdon que sea tan molesto, como encontraste esa solucion?
<sp0ck> y reinician pulseadio
<sp0ck> pulseaudio -k
<tabunet> chilicuil, lo que cuenta es parecido a lo que me pasa a mi, pero a mi me pasa con la webcam usb
<sp0ck> y se reinicia solo
<tabunet> Gracias sp0ck  miro a ver
<sp0ck> chilicuil: en una pagina personal de fenrus02
<chilicuil> sp0ck: oh genial =)
<m4v> chilicuil: no está marcado como solucionado el bug, sinó como "invalid" :p
<sp0ck> NickServ- Information on fenrus02 (account _drj2):
<sp0ck> -NickServ- Registered : Feb 05 18:21:48 2009 (2 years, 36 weeks, 6 days, 12:10:06 ago)
<m4v> chilicuil: seguramente porque técnicamente es un error de config?
<chilicuil> m4v: claro, porque nunca hubo error como tal, <=), no creo que sea el mismo error, de serlo los mismo pasos habrian corregido su problema
<m4v> bueno, es re tarde, tendría que ir a dormir. bye
<chilicuil> descansa m4v ~.~/
<tabunet> buenas noches m4v , sp0ck gracias por la ayuda voy a aplicar los cambios y mirar a ver que pasa
<tabunet> bueno voy a reiniciar el sistema porque esto trata de ver si funciona después de reiniciar
<sp0ck> no hacia falta reiniciar, dije reiniciar pulseaudio
<sp0ck> como user comun
<sp0ck> pulseaudio -k en terminal
<sp0ck> eso lo mata
<sp0ck> y luego se levanta solo
<tabunet> sp0ck, ya estoy aquí de nuevo, muchas gracias por la ayuda, no es perfecto porque ya debería guardar los cambios de la selección como entrada de micrófono pero funciona mejor ya no hay ruidos extraños de por medio
<sp0ck> viste je
<sp0ck> lo del mic
<sp0ck> instala pavucontrol
<sp0ck> aptitude install pavucontrol
<tabunet> lo instalé anteriormente y me dio problemas porque me desapareció el icono del sonido en las barrita de arriba de Unity, de todas maneras me lo anoto, nada más, muchas gracias por todo, bueno me voy ya, un saludo a todos ;)
<tabunet> sp0ck, vuelvo porque tenía otro problema con el gestor de actualizaciones, no me pide la clave para aplicar los cambios, creía que era de Gnome Shell pero ahora estoy en Unity y tampoco me lo ha pedido
<sp0ck> mmm
<tabunet> justo acabo de tener la oportunidad de comprobarlo porque ha saltado una actualización de Wine y como comentaba en el canal inglés también le pasó a algún usuario, así que no soy el único
<sp0ck> un tema de permisos
<sp0ck> bueno, mientras tanto, usa sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<sp0ck> que es lo mismo
<tabunet> bueno yo suelo usar sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sp0ck> si, es que apt segun dice debian, esta deprecado
<sp0ck> y en realidad
<sp0ck> es safe-upgrade, yo tambien lo puse mal
<tabunet> no entiendo eso de deprecado y tampoco se la diferencia entre aptitude y apt-get, dicen que aptitude es mejor pero no se por qué
<sp0ck> lee
<tabunet> ok leeré las diferencias pues, nada más por hoy, muchas gracias por todo, me voy a hacer otras cosillas, un saludo
<sp0ck> http://usandocanaima.blogspot.com/2011/06/gestionando-paquetes-apt-get-o-aptitude.html
<sp0ck> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f41/diferencia-entre-apt-get-aptitude-883569/
<tabunet> me guardo los enlaces gracias de nuevo, más tarde los leeré
<sp0ck> http://danubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/20/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<sp0ck> saludos tabunet
<sp0ck> ‘apt-get remove’ elimina los paquetes indicados, pero deja sus dependencias, aunque éstas queden huérfanas (ningún paquete de tu sistema las necesita)
<sp0ck> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<m4v> sp0ck: apt-get no está deprecado
<sp0ck> eso lei
<sp0ck> y segun leo, las cosas van mejor con aptitude
<sp0ck> ademas, un aimgo que da clases de debian en la UTN
<sp0ck> me dijo que apt se considera deprecado por la gente de debian
<sp0ck> podes usarlo si
<m4v> irrelevante. Ubuntu usa apt-get por defecto.
<sp0ck> pero aconsejan aptitude
<sp0ck> bueno, debian recomienda aptitude, como ubuntu es un debian modificado....
<sp0ck> pero como gustes m4v ;)
<sp0ck> lo usara porque usa parametros en sus GUI
<m4v> a aptitude hay que instalarlo, por eso, en Ubuntu, a no ser que necesites algo especial de aptitude, apt-get
<sp0ck> pero si vas a usar terminal, mejor aptitude, como ese user va a hacerlo desde terminal, por eso se lo dije
<m4v> apt-get tiene autoremove hace años, el argumento que deja paquetes huerfanos ya aburre.
<sp0ck> en la 10.04 venia aptitude
<sp0ck> si, pero dice que no lo hace bien
<sp0ck> hay un ejemplo grafico
<sp0ck> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<sp0ck> esta claro
<m4v> ya lo sé, por eso dije "a no ser que necesites algo de aptitude"
<sp0ck> ehm no se usa siempre que se use por terminal?
<sp0ck> como _ese_ ejemplo?
<m4v> kword no existe más, es viejo el ejemplo, no tengo idea si es así ahora.
<sp0ck> existe si
<sp0ck> bueno ahora es calligra
<sp0ck> pero me paso eso un par de veces q muestran ahi
<sp0ck> por eso cuando uso debian based (no es siempre) prefiero aptitude
<m4v> calligra aún no tiene release oficial y no está empaquetado, solo iba a que ese ejemplo es VIEJO y seguramente no válido hoy.
<sp0ck> sera tema de probar
<sp0ck> calligra existe en Fedora 16 alpha
<m4v> el problema es que no está instalado por defecto, para bien o para mal, así que a no ser que haya que desinstalar kubuntu-desktop o ubuntu-desktop, apt-get
<sp0ck> y saldra en 20 dias
<m4v> el blog dice lo que yo dije: "So the points outlined on this page about using aptitude over apt-get are largely irrelevant if you're using Edgy Eft (6.10), Feisty Fawn (7.04), or any future version of Ubuntu."
<sp0ck> ah eso no lo vi
<esmirlin> chicos quiero comprarme un portatil y hasta ahora todos los ordenadores que he tenido no he podido correr decentemente ubuntu y kubuntu, qué especificaciones debería tener para que ubuntu y kubuntu corrieran muy bien?
<esmirlin> chicos quiero comprarme un portatil y hasta ahora todos los ordenadores que he tenido no he podido correr decentemente ubuntu y kubuntu, qué especificaciones debería tener para que ubuntu y kubuntu corrieran muy bien?
 * iUs3r hol -a
<legendario> hola tendrian la amabilidad de decirme si hay alguna aplicacion de messenger para ubuntu en el que funcione el modo video conferencia ¿hay alguno?
<mimecar> ¿has probado amsn?
<legendario> si pero amsn no funciona la conexion por videocamara
<legendario> el messenger de windows funcionaria con wine alguien conoce si funciona en ubuntu?
<dabor> legendario, debería funcionar
<dabor> legendario, el amsn
<dabor> el sistema te reconoce la webcam?
<legendario> microsoft cambio los protocolos del messenger y por eso el amsn no puede trasmitir videocamara con los clientes del messenger del windows
<legendario> teneis algun cliente de mensajeria en el que funcione la videoconferencia con el omnipresente cliente del messenger para windows?
<mimecar> si tus contactos usaran Jabber no tendrías ese problema
<dabor> legendario, con esos cambios no se, habria que probar..pidgin, emesene y empathy y mucho más no hay !!
<legendario> si a mis contactos les digo que usen esa aplicacion desconocida jabber me quedaria sin contactos seguro
<mimecar> legendario: el que quiera hablar contigo, que solo lo pueda usar Jabber
<mimecar> si necesitan algo ya verás como se lo ponen
<legendario> mimecar , se lo ponen o se lo impongo?
<mimecar> siempre que microsoft modifique el protocolo de la webcam tendrás problemas para conectarte
<mimecar> el que quiera hablar contigo solo puede usar jabber
<legendario> sigo sin saber si el messenger del guindows funciona bien del todo con wine
<mimecar> para tu problema de ahora no se que cliente te funcionará
 * mimecar no usa wine
<legendario> seguro que alguien aqui habra intentado alguna vez hacer funcionar el messenger de windows con wine , quiero informes sobre esto
<dabor> legendario, miraste en la web de wine que dice? lo veo muy raro que funcione
<legendario> ni me moleste sabiendo que es una aplicacion propia de windows seguro que lo protejen para evitar que sea usado en otros entornos que no sea propiamente windows
<mimecar> pero en la web de wine dirá si funciona...
<legendario> mimecar ok he encontrado una pagina donde te ofrecen las librerias necesarias para que el messenger de windows funcione con wine
<legendario> asi si que es posible que funcione con wine
<mimecar> la información es de la web de wine?
<legendario> no es de una tuto de taringa sin registro necesario
<mimecar> no se lo fiable que será algo de taringa
<legendario> lo pasare primero por virustotal por si acaso
<mimecar> mejor
<dabor> legendario, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127
<legendario> por que en la pagina de wine no proporcionan las librerias necesarias para que funcione el messenger con wine?
<mimecar> no las podrán distribuir por problemas legales
<mimecar> o no tienen recursos para tenerlas
<legendario> en la pagina de taringa me dicen esto : La verdad yo no se los recomiendo ya que Wine es muy inestable y se vera gráficamente feo y se les trabaria.  No hay como instalarse una version para linux, yo les recomiendo Emesene que es un clon identico al MSN de windows.
<legendario> pero no tiene soporte para webcam
<legendario> amsn esta muy bien pero si no lo mantienen actualizado periodicamente en cuanto a los protocolos para webcam se refiere , nos encontramos con un messenger para linux capado sin soporte para webcam  aunque disponga de esa funcion
<mimecar> bastante hacen con "descifrar" el protocolo
<legendario> a oracle le pasa lo mismo con su openoffice pero claro son mas rapidos en hacerlo porque oracle es una gran empresa
<mimecar> openoffice es de apache ahora
<legendario> eso significa que libreoffice tendra mas problemas ahora para descifrar a tiempo los cifrados de windows en sus formatos?
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> si los programadores de openoffice se han pasado a libreoffice
<mimecar> el formato del office no es tan sencillo que lo modifiquen
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> disculpen ustedes saben como activar el efecto del cubo en oneiric
<joseefrainpb> cada vez que lo intento con lo que he visto por google unity termina desactivado y tengo que reinicia la configuraciòn
<DamUru> muy buenas!!! tengo una consulta es sobre los graficos de mi pc
<DamUru> cuando instalo los drivers de mi tarjeta nvidia me pone fuera del rango algo asi
<DamUru> yo lo arreglo con el configurador de arranque pero no me deja ponerlo en mas de 640x480 y en 8 bits por que? si antes de instalar los drivers se ve con buena resolucion?
<DamUru> como puedo solucionar eso?
<mimecar> DamUru: los drivers son del repositorio de ubuntu?
<DamUru> si asi es
<DamUru> son los que te pone drivers restringidos etc
<DamUru> y ahi selecciono el recomendado
<mimecar> no he trabajado con nvidia, pero parece algún problema de configuración
<DamUru> aja por lo raro que antes de instalarlo se ve re bien la presentacion, lo mismo me ocurre con kubuntu
<xebabux> hi joaq_bu
<xebabux> kjh
<ubuntero> Hola, me pueden ayudar a activar los efectos de compiz en Ubuntu 11.10?
<ubuntero> ya conseguí acceder a Gnome classic, pero los efectos de compiz están desactivados
<mimecar> gnome clásico es una versión "reducida" de gnome 3
<ubuntero> ok
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los drivers de tu tarjeta?
<ubuntero> llegué a probar: compiz --replace y asi se activan todos los efectos visuales
<ubuntero> si están instalados
<mimecar> si pones ese comando, pones a compiz como gestor de ventansa
<ubuntero> lo malo de compiz --replace es que solamente se activa durante una sesión
<guest-e7SwJ9> saludos alguien me puede ayudar????
<mimecar> !ask guest-e7SwJ9
<kubot> guest-e7SwJ9: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> ubuntero: no se si puedes activar compiz con unity / gnome-shell
<ubuntero> mimecar, y que me recomendarias, hay alguna forma de darle downgrade al Gnome3_
<ubuntero> ?
<GridCube> no
<mimecar> no se puede pasar de gnome 3 a gnome 2
<mimecar> gnome 2 tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad únicamente
<guest-e7SwJ9> tengo ubuntu 11.10, con mi sección la cual le cambien el tipo de cuenta de administrador a usuario normal, la cuestion es que no puedo volver a poner como administrador y ahora por ningun motivo puedo entrar como root y desde mi cuenta no puedo utilizar el lanzador que trae por defecto
<mimecar> guest-e7SwJ9: no puedes entrar con sudo?
<d4x> Hola buenas tardes, tengo un problema al compilar un tar.gz, me da el siguiente error --> gmake: getcwd: Permission denied
<mimecar> d4x: lo has decomprimido con un usuario normal?
<guest-e7SwJ9> mimecar, en realidad no porque me pide la clave, la introduzco y no la acepta
<GridCube> guest-e7SwJ9, fijate que estes escribiendo bien la contraseña, suena estupido, pero fijate igual
<d4x> mimecar: es una shell de la cual soy el usuario root de ella.
<d4x> Su S.O es FReeBSD
<mimecar> los programas se compilan con un usuario normal, no como root
<d4x> Ni con make ni gmake me funciona.
<d4x> mimecar: lo se, solo lo comentaba a modo general.
<mimecar> lo haces en tu equipo?
<guest-e7SwJ9> GridCube, si eso pense pero no entro por ningun lado
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> espera
<GridCube> estas intentando usar su?
<GridCube> eso no funciona nunca en ubuntu, ubuntu obliga a usar sudo
<d4x> Desde una consola me conecto a la shell mimecar.
<mimecar> compila en tu propio equipo
<mimecar> las consolas remotas pueden estar limitadas
<guest-e7SwJ9> GridCube, solo utilizo sudo
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :( no se
<mimecar> guest-e7SwJ9: cómo has hecho que la cuenta del usuario sea de administrador?
<d4x> mimecar: pero es que lo que tengo que instalar es en la shell, no en mi equipo.
<d4x> mimecar: ¿No existe otra forma de compilar?
<mimecar> ahora estas compilando, no instalando
<d4x> Perdon, instalar.
<guest-e7SwJ9> GridCube, cuando instale se creo por defecto
<d4x> Escribo fatal, disculpas.
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<GridCube> guest-e7SwJ9, :/ no se
<mimecar> gmake debería hacer solo la compilación
<GridCube> intenta entrar como el usuario que creaste con la password y sudo
<GridCube> guest-e7SwJ9, ubuntu no usa por default un usuario llamado root
<mimecar> guest-e7SwJ9: en la instalación por defecto de ubuntu la contraseña del primer usuario es la de sudo
<mimecar> ese usuario es un usuario normal, no es administrador
<gnome-terminal> Hola, tengo problema en instalar mp32ogg
<guest-e7SwJ9> GridCube, eso es correcto, pero cuando entre en cuentas de usuarios aparecía como administrador
<GridCube> !info mp32ogg
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<d4x> ¿Cmake?
<d4x> ¿Sirve?
<GridCube> Package mp32ogg does not exist in oneiric
<GridCube> ni idea d4x
<gnome-terminal> por cierto estoy ahora en xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<gnome-terminal> tampoco muestra ninguna informacion
<mimecar> ¿has puesto medubuntu?
<GridCube> gnome-terminal, no existe el paquete en oneiric
<GridCube> tendras que conseguir un ppa
<mimecar> mp3 depende de codecs, no lo tienes en los repositorios normales de ubuntu
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> mi audio no funciona... primero no funcionaba el midi... ahora solo suena el midi... :S.... no puedo escuchar musica
<scherenhaenden> :s
<scherenhaenden> pero creo q es porque instale algun programa q provoco esto
<ubuntero> Existe la posibilidad de pasarse de Gnome a KDE o XFCE ?
<mimecar> ubuntero: si
<scherenhaenden> ahora funciona
<ubuntero> mimecar, creo que eso voy a hacer; no me termina de convencer Gnome3
<mimecar> si no te gusta usa otro entorno
<ubuntero> mimecar, gracias por la recomendacion
<mimecar> es tu equipo
<gnome-terminal> Donde puedo descarga ese ppa de mp32ogg?
<mimecar> gnome-terminal: pon el repositorio de medubuntu
<gnome-terminal> ok
<guest-e7SwJ9> GridCube, me dice que el usuario no esta en el sudoers este incidente sera reportado
<GridCube> guest-e7SwJ9, que arro
<GridCube> raro
<GridCube> eso solo me pasa si por alguna razon intento usar su
<GridCube> nunca con sudo
<mimecar> guest-e7SwJ9: entonces has hecho que el usuario normal con permisos de sudo no pueda usar sudo?
<GridCube> lo que si no sirve usar un usuario llamado root, tenes que usar el que craste
<xtian> hola
<GridCube> xtian, hola
<xtian> hola
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> puedo usar banshee solo como root pero no se porque
<scherenhaenden> :S
<mimecar> lo has lanzado alguna vez con sudo?
<scherenhaenden> sip... para abrirlo ahora
<mimecar> y antes?
<scherenhaenden> desde q reinstale la compu
<scherenhaenden> no... en el antiguo sistema no
<scherenhaenden> lo podria abrir normal
<scherenhaenden> pero no se si es porque copie algo mal :s
<scherenhaenden> no se
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar la configuración del programa
<scherenhaenden> como hago eso?
<scherenhaenden> yo lo reinstale varias vcs
<mimecar> me parece que la carpeta de banshee está en .local
<mimecar> reinstalar no sirve de mucho
<scherenhaenden> kite una carpeta de configuration q tenia en .gconf o algo asi
<scherenhaenden> pero nada
<mimecar> has cambiado los permisos de los archivos que copiastes?
<scherenhaenden> osea si lo abro normal
<scherenhaenden> sin root... el abre pero no puedo ver nada
<scherenhaenden> mm solo sale la barra de arriba y es como si estuviese alli
<scherenhaenden> porque veo por ejemplo quassel... detras... pero no puedo hacer nada... como si estuviese algo por delante de la otra aplicacion... en este caso.... seria el banshee... pero no veo nada
<cousteau> find ~ \! -user "$USER"
<cousteau> si sale algo es que has usado sudo mal
<guest-6jLYrs> GridCube, de nuevo yo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> mande
<scherenhaenden> he weno eso fue asi q solo los podia copiar como root... y luego le cambie los permisos porque me di cuenta q todos habian tomado los permisos y grupos de root
<guest-6jLYrs> que esta pasando con este ubuntu 11.10 ahora desaparecieron mis archivos de el directorio /home/Documentos
<scherenhaenden> los cambie a mi user
<mimecar> scherenhaenden: copiastes los datos antiguos como root?
<mimecar> guest-6jLYrs: /home/usuario/Documentos
<scherenhaenden> sip pero ya no son root
<GridCube> guest-6jLYrs, tenes un problema de permisos
<scherenhaenden> mimecar: yo le hice a todo chmod -r  user ./user
<mimecar> scherenhaenden: estas seguros que cambiastes el usuario de todos los archivos?
<scherenhaenden> y tb group
<guest-6jLYrs> GridCube, introduje el CD de Instalacion y ahora si funciona el lanzador de aplicaciones
<GridCube> jo
<scherenhaenden> mimecar: deberia ser asi
<scherenhaenden> :S
<guest-6jLYrs> GridCube, en eso estoy claro
<scherenhaenden> lo hice con -r
<GridCube> te recomendria que reinstales
<GridCube> desde cero
<guest-6jLYrs> pero como hago para cambiar los permisos a esas carpetas
<GridCube> te vas a ahorrar muchs problemas
<mimecar> scherenhaenden: lanza banshee desde la consola
<scherenhaenden> si lo he hecho
<scherenhaenden> como root o normal?
<mimecar> normal
<mimecar> root no se usa cuando algo no funciona
<GridCube> chmod +6 /*
<GridCube> ¿?
<cousteau> +6?
<guest-6jLYrs> GridCube, ok pero como hago ahora para recuperar la informacion que tengo alli que es muy importante
<GridCube> 6 es leer y edita cousteau
<cousteau> ya, pero chmod +6?
<GridCube> oh..
<GridCube> por eso el ¿?
<cousteau> o chmod +rw, o chmod 666
<GridCube> oh ese ultimo
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ese era el que yo queria
<cousteau> chmod: modo inválido: «+6»
<GridCube> jejeje
<GridCube> perdon
<cousteau> pero yo creo que lo mejor es un chown
<cousteau> si es para home
<GridCube> por?
<GridCube> si solo tiene que ser capas de leerlos
<cousteau> espera que lea el problema
<GridCube> guest-6jLYrs, hace un backup, copia todo a otro disco o algo y reinstala desde cero
<GridCube> esa esmi humilde opinion
<jose> Hola! una pregunta: como puedo mostrar los ficheros de un directorio que empiecen por 'e' sin que me aparezca la ruta?
<jose> estoy probando con esto... ls /home/jose/Prácticas/e* pero me sale la ruta..
<GridCube> cd hasta esa carpeta
<jose> ese es el tema, no se puede hacer sin cd?
<mimecar> jose: estas haciendo prácticas?
<jose> madre mía, que agudeza visual
<mimecar> ...
<jose> xd
<jose> estoy probando con esa carpeta, nada en especial jaja
<jose> lo mismo se podria llamar fotosMiasDesnudo
<jose> a alguien se le ocurre como podría ser?
<cousteau> jose, cd /home/jose/Prácticas/; ls e*
<jose> ok, entonces desde otro directorio supongo que no se puede
<debsan> jose, cd /path/to/directory; ls | grep e; cd ~ ?
<cousteau> bueno. a lo mejor ls tiene una opción
<debsan> jose, man ls ?
<jose> lo he leído
<jose> pero no me aclara mucho la verdad, soy bastante corto para esto
<sp0ck> bueno
<sp0ck> podes manipular la salida
<GridCube> ls -l | grep ^d
<sp0ck> usando awk, sed, cut
<cousteau> for i in /home/jose/Prácticas/e*; do basename "$i"; done
<GridCube> oh era grep e
<GridCube> grep^e
<sp0ck> la de cousteau me suena bien
<jose> pero eso sería para un script no?
<sp0ck> si y no
<sp0ck> es bash
<jose> vale
<GridCube>  jose ls /path/tho/directory | grep ^e
<debsan> GridCube++
<jose> GridCube sabe.
 * GridCube es bibliotecario == sabe usar google
<jose> ;)
<debsan> jose, Hay muchas formas de hacer lo mismo
<GridCube> sep
<jose> ya me lo imagino, pero a mi no se me ocurría ninguna
<jose> me resultaba extraño que no se pudiesen listar los archivos con ls
<jose> como si se tratase del directorio actual
<debsan> jose, pero digo que acá te dieron varias formas todas válidas
<jose> lo sé
<debsan> ok.
<jose> simplemente la de GridCube me pareció la más adecuada a lo que yo buscaba, no obstante la de cousteau y sp0ck son igualmente buenas
<jose> muchas gracias a todos.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> de nadias
<cousteau> <troll>y si un archivo contiene un salto de línea en su nombre?</troll>
<jose> ups xd
<jose> una pregunta la cejita en el grep se debe a una expresion regular o forma parte del grep?
<jose> GridCube, ?
<GridCube> jose, npi
<GridCube> google decia así
<GridCube> deberias leer el man y el info de grep
<GridCube> al parecer el techito le dice a grep que la d debe estar al principio dl documento
<GridCube> porque si no lo usas lista todos los archivos con una d
<jose> ook
<badapple> hola
<badapple> como puedo hacer el ubuntu que no carge el segundo escritorio en centido que se carga algun escritorio marron despues el mio :/
<debsan> !p bvc
<kubot> debsan: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<debsan> oops
<dannyLopez> haciendo un padate me sale este error http://pastebin.com/FP8RcX4P
<mimecar> dannyLopez: tienes dependencias rotas
<mimecar> errores con libc6, has modificado algo de tu sistema?
<dannyLopez> el source
<dannyLopez> le agregue el source de google
<mimecar> source?
<Triviox> Buenas noches, instalé un programa llamado torrent search desde el SVN repository..para eso bajé e instalé subversion mediante apt-get luego bajé y descomprimí este archivo http://torrent-search.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/torrent-search/trunk/?view=tar; dentro había un setup.py que instalé mediante "sudo python setup.py install"... pero ahora no se como puedo desinstalarlo  (fuente http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/download)
<mimecar> en el manual del programa no dice como hacerlo?
<Triviox> no lo encontré minecar
<mimecar> un programa puede tener instalador y no tener desinstalador
<Triviox> probé con help, uninstall .. y nada
<Triviox> http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/documentation/user/ aqui no menciona ningun desinstalador
<mimecar> escribe un correo al programador
<Triviox> eso hice.. aun sin respuesta
<Triviox> este es el contenido del setup.py http://pastebin.com/vFubYGZW
<Triviox> con eso no puedo saber que tengo desinstalar, aqune sea por la fuerza?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Triviox> =(
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> alguien sabe como se cambia que webcam se usa en empathy?
<tabunet> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-23
<remaster> hola disculpen , quiero saber si puedo arreglar mi ubuntu pues, no me marca la bateria correctamente, me marca que esta cargando aun despues de desconectar el cargador.
<k-milogars> buenas
<Los> buenas
<k-milogars> que tal Los
<k-milogars> quien me puede ayudar en esa pregunta:  http://tinyurl.com/5sede23
<Los> q ondas
<k-milogars> Los me puede ayudar en esta pregunta   http://tinyurl.com/5sede23
<k-milogars> que son los nodos-i
<debsan> k-milogars, inodos ?
<k-milogars> sip
<debsan> ok. k-milogars imaginate archivo que está guardado en un disco duro
<k-milogars> si
<debsan> k-milogars, un archivo se divide en varios bloques (son las unidades mas pequeás de informacion que se pueden guardan en un disco duro) no contiguos. Entonces, como saber en que bloques del disco está nuestro archivo ? Bueno para saber eso cada archivo tiene un inodo, el cual tiene metadata (informacion sobre archivo) del mismo. Por ejemplo en que bloques está guardado, que permisos tiene , bla bla bla
<remaster> hola disculpen , quiero saber si puedo arreglar mi ubuntu pues, no me marca la bateria correctamente, me marca que esta cargando aun despues de desconectar el cargador.
<debsan> k-milogars, se entiende ?
<k-milogars> si
<debsan> k-milogars, pero cual es la cuestion ... si un archio es muy grande la informacion que pongas en el inodo no te va a alcanzar para saber donde estan todas las partes del archivo. Por lo cual ahí entra en juego la indireccion.
<k-milogars> ash ni idea que es eso :)
<debsan> k-milogars, bueno simplemente que el inodo apunta a otro inodo, para ahora sí poseer toda la informacion de donde esta el archivo.
<debsan> k-milogars, a wikipedia!!
<k-milogars> ok
<esmirlin> chicos, cuando instalo algo con sudo apt-get install, los paquetes que se descargan se quedan en el disco duro?
<k-milogars> si
<debsan> esmirlin, /var/apt/cache
<esmirlin> debsan: gracias!
<debsan> por eso se usa aptitude clean o autoclean, no me acuerdo
<Good> hola
<Good> hola chicos como andan
<xangua> el cache se elimina solito cada X tiempo ;)
<Guest99134> caminando
<debsan> esmirlin, igual era /var/cache/apt/archives ...
<Guest99134> Buenas noches, disculpen como puedo configurar el xchat local??
<Guest99134> soy nuevo
<Guest99134> xd¡
<debsan> !hola Good
<kubot> debsan: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<debsan> Guest99134, a que te referñis con local ?
<debsan> -.-
<ubuntu_> hola hola
<debsan> !hola ubuntu_
<kubot> ubuntu_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ubuntu_> como estan chicos
<debsan> bien
<ubuntu_> debsan de donde eres me puedes explicar que es esto ?
<debsan> ubuntu_, si pero conectate a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<xangua> ubuntu_: lo dice cuando entras ;) canal de soporte de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> a ni idea jaja es mi primera vez que entro a esto y no se nada
<debsan> xangua, :D creo que se refiere al irc en general
<debsan> ubuntu_, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ubuntu_> jajaja que risa debe ser para ustedes esto . pero para mi me parece que es un chat
<debsan> algo así, es una sala de chat
<ubuntu_> a bien son hombres supongo
<ubuntu_>  probando probando
<debsan> ubuntu_, algunos sí otros son mujeres, y otros son computadoras. ESte es un canal de soporte. Te invito a que te conectes al offtopic #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<debsan> ubuntu_, para seguir hablando
<ubuntu_> deb te agradezco pero no te entiendo ... no se que significa soporte
<debsan> acá se trata de ayudar a otra gente con problemas que tienen con ubuntu
<debsan> me suena a troll este pibe
<ubuntu_> a yo tengo una duda deb tiene troyanos el ubuntu , osea pueden acceder a algun control remoto desde otra pc ?
<xangua> ubuntu_: no sin tu permiso
<ubuntu_> tengo un problema precisamente ahora con mi ubuntu , me dice que no encuentra la carpeta raiz o algo asi
<debsan> !detalles ubuntu_
<kubot> ubuntu_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Spaceghost> Hola.
<debsan> !hola Spaceghost
<kubot> Spaceghost: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Spaceghost> Algún programa sencillo para convertir videos?
<Spaceghost> Simplemente quisiera convertir un par de mp4 en x264 a XViD o VOB, para poder verlos en un dvd de mesa, no sé si tal vez haya algún programa más sofisticado que me haga los menús también.
<ZMR> devede :)
<ZMR> hace lo que quieres y mas
<ubuntu_> que me dicen de algun programa parecido al 3D MAX STUDIO pero para ubuntu ?
<debsan> Spaceghost, http://www.videohelp.com/tools/sections/linux-video-tools
<Spaceghost> A ver.
<Spaceghost> Devede tiene muy buena pinta
<Spaceghost> aparte yo uso el mplayer, ese usa los codecs del mplayer, no?
<mitereko> Holas amigos ubunteros alguien me puede ayudar con mi tarjeta de tv que no tiene audio, instale tvtime.. salen los canales pero sin audio
<mitereko> 03:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<mitereko> este es mi chip de mi tarjeta de tv
<Jorge-42-Concep> mitereko: justo también tengo esa tarjeta de TV y ese problema, aunque ahora me sale el audio, pero con muy bajo volúmen...
<mitereko> no me puedes ayudar amigo'??
<mitereko> cómo le hiciste??
<Spaceghost> ¿Alguien sabe cómo podría sacar el copy-paste de la ruedita, para hacer que al apretar la ruedita me aparezca el sroll? En verdad me es bastante incómodo sino con esta laptop hacer scroll.
<xangua> Spaceghost: te refieres a firefox¿
<Spaceghost> Principalmente.
<Spaceghost> Pero para todos los programas en general
<xangua> en preferencias-avanzado de firefox activas el desplazamiento automático
<Spaceghost> Uhm, ahora veo que lo que difiere es la configuración del touchpad.
<Spaceghost> Pero creo que es mejor así.
<Spaceghost> Que los dos dedos se los tome como el click derecho, gracias.
<antonio__> holas
<ivedci89-desktop> hola
<antonio__> tenog una pregunta
<antonio__> podrias ayudarme?
<ivedci89-desktop> se podra saber por el ssh si mi portatil tiene la tapa abierta o cerrada?
<ivedci89-desktop> si dime a ver si puedo...
<antonio__> he instalo xubuntu 11.10 pero despeus instale unity2d
<antonio__> y unity 2d no se ve como el de ubuntu desktop
<antonio__> sabes si olvide instalar algo?
<ivedci89-desktop> uh... ni idea ja!
<ivedci89-desktop> yo soy fan de GNOME y compiz a full
<antonio__> ah ya xD
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio... http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/Pantallazo-3.png
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio__:
<antonio__> ya, ese es xubuntu, pero yo ahora quiero instalar unity2d, bnuneo ya lo hize , pero no m  sale igualq en la version original de ubuntu
<antonio__> me sale sin el tema
<antonio__> y no encutro como cambiarlo
<antonio__> porq no hay opcion de cambiarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> y si pones directamente el ubuntu 110.10
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> *11.10
<antonio__> mmm pero significaría, pasar todoi my home a otro disco, bajarme el ubuntu,, quemarlo...
<ivedci89-desktop> por que no pones el ubuntu directamente?
<antonio__> es qu tengo el home en la carpeta /
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, haz lo siguiente
<antonio__> seee
<ivedci89-desktop> con el disco de ubutnu o cualquier distro... entra desde el modo live CD..
<ivedci89-desktop> sistema administracion gparted
<antonio__> yaç
<ivedci89-desktop> con el GParted, ve moviendo los archivo de /home hacia una nueva particion redimencionando a gusto hasta que entre todo /home en una nueva particion
<ivedci89-desktop> puedes usar ext4, ext3 ext2 ó xfs
<antonio__> aah :O eso se puede? es decir que redimensiono la carpeta / hasta que todo home aparesca como otra particion=?
<ivedci89-desktop> luego.... instala el sistema de ubuntu, usando el modo avanzado a la hora de edicion de los discos y dónde instalar... selecciona formatear la vieja particion
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver...
<ivedci89-desktop> suponte que tienes una sola particion!
<antonio__> ya
<ivedci89-desktop> ext4
<ivedci89-desktop> con tooodo el   directoroioo raiz /
<ivedci89-desktop> es asi como tienes?
<antonio__> si raiz y home en una particion
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces booteas con el liveCD o liveUSB... arrancas el Gparted
<antonio__> ya
<ivedci89-desktop> y tomas el ext4 que contiene tu sistema completo, y redimensionas, achicas todo lo que puedas la particion...
<antonio__> ya
<antonio__> eso es todo?
<antonio__> y luego instalo?
<ivedci89-desktop> no... http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/screenshot1.png
<antonio__> como modo avanzado NO?
<ivedci89-desktop> todavia no...
<antonio__> YA
<antonio__> chever la imagen
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora... una vez que achicaste tu particion todo lo que se puede, creas otra en el espacio sobrante una xfs o extX
<antonio__> ya
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces montas esa particion con sisstema-->administracion-->"utilidad de  discos"
<ivedci89-desktop> y comienzas a mover todo el contenido que puedas desde /home a tu nueva particion
<ivedci89-desktop> cortando y pegando entendes?
<ivedci89-desktop> lo normal..
<antonio__> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<antonio__> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<antonio__> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeevre
<antonio__> gracias man
<antonio__> voy a intentarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible que el contenido de /home sea muy grande y no entre de una sola vez en tu nueva particion ("nP" a partir de ahora)
<antonio__> mmmm
<antonio__> buneo lo sabre cuiando lo haga xD
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces una vez llenado el nP vuelves a achicar la /
<antonio__> ya
<ivedci89-desktop> y repites el proceso hasta que /home te quede vacío....  (recuerda pasarte los archivos ocultos tambien"!!!)
<ivedci89-desktop> Ctrl+H
<antonio__> ah claro
<ivedci89-desktop> para desolcultar archivos y carpetas
<antonio__> listo, hay probabilidades de q me quede mal?
<ivedci89-desktop> cuanto pesa tu /home completo?
<ivedci89-desktop> no
<ivedci89-desktop> una vez que pases tooodo /home ... al nP .. instalas el nuevo SO en la vieja particion formateandola con ext4 ok?
<antonio__> 15gb
<ivedci89-desktop> y cuantos tienes de espacio libre?
<Jorge-42-Concep> Ya no está Gnome Radio en los repositorios?? O yo no lo encuentro...? Alguién sabe?
<antonio__> 20gb
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿? ni idea de que hablas... me comentas? Jorge-42-Concep
<antonio__> creo q ya no está
<ivedci89-desktop> perfecto antonio__ pasa todo de una...
<antonio__> chevre
<antonio__> m quito, gracias amigo
<antonio__> hablamos...
<ivedci89-desktop> hey!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio__:
<antonio__> dime
<Jorge-42-Concep> Es el sintonizador de radio. No radio en internet.... En el sitio está en .tar.gz  y ni idea de cómo se instala....
<ivedci89-desktop> ponele 2GB de swap al final del disco... como en mi imagen...
<ivedci89-desktop> al final del disco es mas rapida la lectura/escritura
<antonio__> ah verdaaaaaaaaaaad el swap
<antonio__> lo habia olvidado
<ivedci89-desktop> jeje
<ivedci89-desktop> ok... suertaza!
<antonio__> listo gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> un saludo desde Argentina!
<Jorge-42-Concep> Intentaré instalar kradio4 a ver si funciona con mi placa de tv
<antonio__> yo desde Perú
<antonio__> quiero preguntar algo
<ivedci89-desktop> dime
<antonio__> y quiuero q me respondas sinceramente
<antonio__> no es de software
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bueno...
<antonio__> q piensan los argentinos de los peruanos?
<ivedci89-desktop> pasemos al privado entonces...
<antonio__> listo
<Jorge-42-Concep> Para cuándo UbuntuTweak 0.6 estable ¡? Por favor.¡¡
<rafex> hi
<rafex> hola
<xuuun> Hola que programa puedo
<xuuun> usar en ubuntu
<xuuun> para graficar
<xuuun> complejos??
<xuuun> numero o ecuaciones complejas
<carlos> hola
<carlos> ¿alguien sabe cómo puedo correr archivos .jnlp?
<mimecar> a que corresponde esa extensión?
<carlos> es un applet
<fosco_> applet de que
<carlos> supongo que de java
<mimecar> no me lo parece
<fosco_> si no sabes lo que es es imposible saber con que abrirlo
<carlos> pero no consigo que corra ni sobre el navegador ni en el escritorio
<mimecar> los applets de java son .jar
<fosco_> prueba con file archivo.jnlp a ver si te da mas informacion
 * iUs3r hol -a
<mimecar> carlos: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Network_Launching_Protocol
<mimecar> al buscar la extensión, primer resultado
<carlos> sí, estaba leyendo
<carlos> pero no lo entiendo, la aplicación la tengo instalada
<mimecar> parece que es para el lado del servidor
<dbertua> hola
<dbertua> os saludo desde montevideo - uruguay, acabo de enterarme de este canal, auqneu no lo crean, pero quise probar acceder desde la web sin usar ningún cliente IRC
<waiked> nasss
<waiked> alguien sabe como se pone una tarjeta gráfica en la blacklist????
<mimecar> waiked: tienes otro driver ya funcionando para esa tarjeta gráfica?
<waiked> mimecar: mi portatil tiene 2 tarjetas graficas
<waiked> y por defecto me pilla la intel
<mimecar> en el panel de control de nvidia o en la bios selecciona la que quieres usar
<mimecar> si bloqueas una tarjeta, no se si la otra se activará
<waiked> la bios no lleva la opción de deshabilitarla grafica
<waiked> es una intel/ati
<waiked> he instalado el driver privativo de ati y lo hace bien
<waiked> pero sigue funcionando con la intel
<waiked> y claro, sin aceleración 3d
<waiked> así que pensé que lo mejor seria poner la intel en la blacklist
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano
<waiked> pero allí esta mi problema que no se como se hace
<mimecar> mira si existe /etc/blacklist
<waiked> aha
<mimecar> lo que harás es que no se cargue el driver de la intel, no se si te lo deshabilitará o usará vesa
<waiked> y si instalo synaptic y me cargo el driver vesa ?????
<waiked> luego por defecto tendra que usar el de la ati
<waiked> estoy en ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> o no
<mimecar> quitar el driver vesa es lo peor que puedes hacer
<mimecar> existe documentación para seleccionar la tarjeta seguro
<waiked> aha
<waiked> pues así que driver usa la intel por defecto ???
<mimecar> supongo que "intel"
<waiked> aha
<mimecar> si pones el driver en la lista negra ten un live cd cerca
<Infernus> hola
<dimitruss> buenas tengo una laptop  lenovo z470 con tarjeta de video nvida geforce cuda , uso ubuntu 10-04
<dimitruss> tenia anteriormente ubuntu 11.04 y venia un driver para nvidia experimental y  funcionaba la aceleracion , quisiera instalar essa version en la 10.04 por que en la pagina de nvidia dice que todavia no soporta mi tarjeta grafica
<erikrocha> Buenas comunidad xD
<erikrocha> Ubuntu 11.10 esta mejor que nunca xD
<dimitruss> alguien sabe si tendria que poner alguna linea apt
<dimitruss> si pero es nueva no es muy estable
<erikrocha> si he tenido problemas, como que se quedaba colgado
<dimitruss> y yo si voy en serio con ubuntu
<erikrocha> tenias comportamientos raros
<erikrocha> perdon, tenia
<dimitruss> si pero eso se va solucionando cada vez hay mas hardaware distinto
<erikrocha> pero me gusta la abstraccion
<erikrocha> alucinante
<erikrocha> el nuevo font ubuntu
<erikrocha> que le da una identidad
<erikrocha> y muchas cosas mas
<erikrocha> pero a nivel de usuario promedio
<dimitruss> necesito ayuda manes con m tarjeta grafica , configuro redes y hago mis pruebas en entornos virtuales
<erikrocha> esta perfecto
<erikrocha> banshee, equivalente de  iTunes
<erikrocha> jajaja
<erikrocha> esta genial!
<dimitruss> si por lo que veo lo unico que falta es mas asistentes y variedad en algunas herramientas importantes
<macram> erikrocha, efectivamente, banshee, equivalente de itunes
<macram> en cuanto a features está muy bien
<erikrocha> xD
<dimitruss> si
<macram> pero el mi pobre es lento como nadie
<dimitruss> a mi me gusta banshee pero me gusta mas rhyntinbox
<erikrocha> me gusta el rumbo de Ubuntu
<macram> si no sincronizáis con reproductores multimedia
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<macram> podríais probar gmusicbrowser
<macram> es GENIAL
<erikrocha> yo usaba audacious
<erikrocha> xD
<dimitruss> open office no tiene la cantidad de cosas que tiene office
<macram> nos están echando al #offtopic
<macram> xD
<macram> dimitruss Y por eso yo utilizo LaTeX. xd
<erikrocha> jajajaj
<dimitruss> latex
<dimitruss> voy ha chekar
<erikrocha> Siempre oi de latex, pero nunca le entre
<macram> dimitruss latex quizá tenga una curva de aprendizaje demasiado inclinada, LyX es un editor lo suficientemente user-friendly para que todos lo utilicen
<dimitruss> ero es gpl?
<erikrocha> WoW!, estoy buscando alguna declaracion de Stallman sobre esta nueva version de Ubuntu 11.10, alquien sabe lo que opina xP
<macram> dimitruss Sep. "Este programa es software libre, puede redistribuirlo y/o modificarlo bajo los términos de la Licencia Pública General GNU como está publicado por la Fundación del Software Libre; bien por la versión 2 de la Licencia, o (a su elección) cualquier versión posterior."
<dimitruss> ya sben si permite instalacion de software privativo no es libre
<erikrocha> xD
<erikrocha> Declaraciones de Linus Torvals: He intentando usarlo un par de veces, principalmente porque lo que hace bien es que hace a Debian más cómodo de usar. Siempre he sentido que Debian es un ejercicio inútil porque para mí una distribución debe enfocarse en hacer todo fácil. Fácil de instalar, verse bien y ser amigable es lo que Ubuntu hizo por Debian.
<dimitruss> creo que deberia haber una unificacion de desarrollo de SL
<mimecar> dimitruss: eso ya lo hace LSB
<macram> dimitruss Sin ir más lejos, con OpenOffice y LibreOffice, y aqui tenemos un problema: OO.o es Apache, LO es GPL
<dimitruss> lo que pasa hay muchas intencion de desarrollo de software pero no se llega en algunas , por lo menos a nivel usuario a competir con otras heramientas libres
<dimitruss> herramientas pagadas perdon
<dimitruss> en serio tenemos que ir al oftopic estamos llenando el foro
<mimecar> dimitruss: ya es hora de pasar a ot
<dimitruss> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dimitruss> si pero nocesito ayuda con mi tarjeta grafica
<dimitruss> todavia no lo soporta el 10.04 ubuntu
<mimecar> el driver libre está en las últimas versiones
<dimitruss> pero en el 11.04 ya habia una experimental quiero adicionar eso
<dimitruss> si
<mimecar> como no añadas algún repositorio de PPA:..
<macram> dimitruss, nvidia?
<macram> pregunta rapida
<macram> alguna sugerencia de como desactivar las barras de desplazamiento de ubuntu?
<macram> no me importa utilizar esos pixeles para tener las barras de desplazamiento
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<xangua> por ahí en ese post dice ;)
<muay-guy> Hola a todos. Como puedo ver en que unidad deberia montarse mi ipod
<muay-guy> porque cuando lo enchufo no pasa nada
<dimitruss> el synaptic no manda ningun mensaje
<dimitruss> despues de poner escribe mount
<GridCube> como?
<GridCube> un screenshot puede ser?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<dimitruss> humm i sanan boot
<muay-guy> hola estoy intentando de sincronizar el ipod con ubuntu 10.04 y no me lo esta montando
<muay-guy> como puedo hacerlo?
<macram> muay-guy te explicas genial xD
<macram> muay-guy a ver, abre banshee y conecta el ipod, ¿qué aparece?
<macram> si no aparece nada prueba a hacer un lsusb en una terminal
<macram> y ver si sale el aparato
<koko_> #algeciras
<carlos> hola buenas
<carlos> tengo problemas con la red, alguien puede echarme una mano?
<dabor> carlos, detalla los problemas
<carlos> pues el problema está en la conexión por cable, que no me funciona bien, me va lento y a veces no funciona
<carlos> mientras que por wifi va bien
<carlos> tengo 10 megas con wifi hago test de velocidad y llego a 8600 kbps
<carlos> pero por cable no llega ni a 3000
<carlos> y se queda pillado a veces ni puedo entrar a las páginas
<dabor> carlos, son diferentes pc?
<carlos> no, es el mismo
<carlos> placa msi-ph61
<dabor> carlos, cuando conectas por cable, la wifi queda desconectada?
<carlos> no le veo ningun sentido a esto
<carlos> te refieres al router o al adaptador wifi del pc?
<dabor> carlos, a la conexion wifi de la oc
<carlos> dabor: si, lo desconecto y lo quito (es un adaptador usb)
<dabor> carlos,  es raro eso, verifica con el comando route el gateway en los 2 casos
<carlos> que es el gateway?
<Spaceghost> ¿Alguien aquí usa Tucan?
<carlos> la pasarela?
<dabor> carlos, si
<carlos> entonces es correcta dabor
<dabor> Spaceghost, a veces
<carlos> el caso es que conectar conecta pero no funciona correctamente
<Spaceghost> dabor: alguna idea de cómo integrarlo con Firefox?
<cossier> carlos: has revisado los cables ?
<carlos> me he metido en la configuracion del router, pero no creo que sea eso
<carlos> cossier: en w7 funciona correcto
<Spaceghost> quisiera usarlo como mi download manager para todo lo que no es torrent y/o p2p.
<cossier> carlos: ahh !!
<dabor> carlos, si haces ping a google? desde el wifi y desde el cable? verifica donde se demora
<dabor> Spaceghost, no tiene pinta de que se pueda hacer eso
<Spaceghost> :(
<carlos> dabor: me dan mas o menos los resultados similares
<carlos> 72,6- 73.3 por wifi y 71.4-71,8 por cable
<carlos> esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza..
<savoi> HOLA
<Andres-kain> hola.
<erikrocha_> Porque en la web de adobe no hay una version para .deb?
<erikrocha_> alguien lo sabe
<xangua> adobe.com - descargar flash
<xangua> ahí está ;)
<xangua> o mucho más fácil, instala flash desde el centro de software
<erikrocha_> descarge la version tar.gz
<erikrocha_> y no encontre un readme install xD
<erikrocha_> y me sorprendio
<mimecar> por que no instalas la versión de los repositorios?
<chilicuil> erikrocha_: sip, es mas facil, ademas de esa forma ubuntu te proveera con actualizaciones =), de otra forma tendras que estar moviendo libflashplayer.so a /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ y a .mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<jeggarza> hola
<chilicuil> hola jeggarza
<jeggarza> alguien puede ayudarme con una webcam
<cossier> jeggarza: que modelo es ?
<jeggarza> en la aplicacion de camara web cheese si me da el video, pero al usar la camara para emesene, aMSN o skype no la reconoce
<jeggarza> el modelo es una camara Marca ALASKA EZ - 305 uvt 8532
<cossier> jeggarza: puede ser la configuracion
<jeggarza> de que manera puedo corregir este problema?
<cossier> jeggarza: revisa la configuracion de esos programas
<jeggarza> ahh bien
<jeggarza> pero en eso ya lo hice
<jeggarza> al menos yo siento que debe de ser algun driver
<jeggarza> pues no he instalado driver para la camara
<xangua> no pierdas tiempo en emesene y amsn que no va a funcionar ;) jeggarza
<xangua> enfocate en skype
<cossier> jeggarza: si en cheese funciona en los demas tambien
<jeggarza> de hecho ese es mi intencion, q funcione en Skype
<jeggarza> pero no me reconoce la camara
<jeggarza> claro, en cheese me da video y se puede grabar y todo, pero en el momento que usar el skype le doy en las opciones, probar video, y se queda la pantalla en negro
<cossier> jeggarza: la camara tiene nombre como /dev/video , /dev/video0 , etc
<jeggarza> si
<cossier> jeggarza: mira en cheese que valor tiene
<jeggarza> aparece USB Camera (0923:010f) (/dev/video0)
<cossier> jeggarza: pues en skype deberia aparecer igual revisalo
<mimecar> skype es un programa bastante antiguo
<mimecar> !skype jeggarza
<kubot> jeggarza: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<jeggarza> esos codigos como los arranco?
<jeggarza> desde la terminal?
<mimecar> desde la consola
<jeggarza> ahh bien a ver lo revisare
<jeggarza> hey man si funciono
<jeggarza> muchas gracias
<mimecar> si puedes usa otros programas que no sea skype
<|syd|> join #backtrack-es
<|syd|> sorry :P
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Alguien me recomienda algun Juego
<Ignacio> Disculpen! ¡Pero alguien sabe instalar Cinelerra? En ubuntu 10.04
<Ignacio> !cinelerra
<kubot> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Handlx> holas
<Handlx> una consulta
<Handlx> donde puedo ver el master de sonido ? donde puda aumentar todo los volumenes ?
<xangua> te refieres a alsa Handlx ¿
<Handlx> aumentar volumen ?
<Handlx> el general '
<xangua> pues ahí lo tienes en la esquina superior derecha
<Handlx> ps noo veo nada
<Handlx> teines algun comando para abrirlo desde consola ?
<Handlx> ?
<Handlx> un comando para abrilo desde consola
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Handlx> 8
<Handlx> hardy creo
<Handlx> mi herano lo instalo
<Handlx> pero quisiera saber conk comando abro el master de sonido para aumentar los volumenes
<xangua> te recomiendo actualizar a lucid mínimo ;)
<mimecar> mira en el menú Multimedia / Sonido de gnome
<Handlx> tons como abro el master de sonido '
<xangua> en vez de usar versiones que ya no están soportadas
<debsan> Handlx, alsamixer ?
<Handlx> aver
<Handlx> debsan,  y como uso eso '
<debsan> man alsamixer
<deter_csir> buenas
<Handlx> eso !!!
<Handlx> ahora si ya lo subi !
<Handlx> gracias debsan
<mimecar> Handlx: deberías actualizar tu ubuntu
<debsan> Handlx, sirvió ?
<deter_csir> una pregunta alguien sabe de algun canal de fedora en español??
<xangua> fedora-es ¿
<mimecar> deter_csir: #fedora-es
<Handlx> debsan,  siiiiiii !
<Handlx> jalo
<Handlx> nos vemos
<Handlx> estabamirando una pelicula
<Handlx> ahora a mirar
<Handlx>  xD , "que paso ayer " :p
<debsan> Handlx, ok, no actualices si no quieres. Pero sería recomendable si quieres que te ayuden en el canal.
<kaydara> buenas gente
<kaydara> alguien conoce algun programa para programar busquedas en itnernet?
<kaydara> algo rollo copernic pero para linux
<mimecar> kaydara: cualquier lenguaje de programación
<chilicuil> copernic...
<kaydara> seps
<kaydara> nadie se le ocurre ninguno?
<chilicuil> mmm, pues en la web recomiendan beagle, pero eso de programar busquedas...
<kaydara> que consulte los principales buscadores, le pueda poner direcciones para que busque de manera automatica cada x tiempo
<kaydara> si lei
<kaydara> pero creo que beagle es para buscar en tu system
<chilicuil> sip
<kaydara> parece que no hay mucha cosa en ese campo
<kaydara> mucho soft
<mimecar> utiliza un buscador que use varios buscadores
<kaydara> pero la idea es ejar n pc 24 horas al dia buscando info por si solo
<kaydara> que la clasifique y tal
<kaydara> xD
<mimecar> eso haría que los buscadores te banearan seguramente
<kaydara> pero que por ejemplo
<kaydara> yo le programe que busque info sobre un tema, cada x tiempo
<kaydara> en diferentes buscadores
<kaydara> google yaho ..
<kaydara> en blogs,
<kaydara> y que si encuentra info nueva guarde el link por ejemplo
<kaydara> no se si me explique bien
<mimecar> cómo defines información nueva?
<mimecar> un enlace modificado en los 100 primeros resultados?
<kaydara> por ejemplo sobre el terremoto de turkia
<kaydara> que cada vez que salga una noticia me informe
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> usa un lector de noticias
<chilicuil> kaydara: mmm, has probado el servicio de alerts de google?
<kaydara> si es una opcion
<kaydara> pero solo me busca en google
<kaydara> ntonces algun soft linux del estilo copernic no conoceis no?
<chilicuil> kaydara: creo que no existe
<kaydara> me tocara instalarlo con wine pero me da pereza
<mimecar> consigues el mismo resultado con páginas de noticias
<kaydara> claro pero tengo que ir una por una
<kaydara> con copernico pones una busqueda y te la busca a la vez con diferentes buscadores que le programes
<kaydara> te indexa los resultados
<kaydara> ...
<kaydara> si alguna noticia se repita la omite
<mimecar> lo veo matar moscas a cañonazos
 * chilicuil le recuerda a matrix cuando neo duerme sobre un escritorio y un programa esta indexando en el fondo
<kaydara> jajaj
<kaydara> si
<kaydara> j0er que vaina
<esmirlin> chicos como puedo saber <width> <height> de mi netboo?
<chilicuil> kaydara: y que tal searchmonkey, lo has probado?
<chilicuil> esmirlin: escribe xrandr en una consola
<esmirlin> oook, thanks!
<chilicuil> kaydara: mmmm, aunque al parecer eso es para datos locales tambien x.x
<kaydara> joer k vaina
<kaydara> staba frotandome las manos ya xD
<chilicuil> kaydara: eh, tendras que programarlo =)
<mimecar> kaydara: usa un par de páginas de noticias
<kaydara> jajaj
<kaydara> ya ves me tocara programarlo
<kaydara> en cutrejava
 * chilicuil robara la idea para android
<kaydara> xD
<mimecar> chilicuil: eso se llama "Greader"
<mimecar> y se actualiza al instante
<chilicuil> mimecar: mmmm, creo que es mas parecido a alerts, un lector de noticias es un concepto diferente hasta donde alcanzo a entender
<chilicuil> mimecar: de hecho es exactamente alerts pero para todos los buscadores, no solo para google
<kaydara> si
<kaydara> esa es la idea
<kaydara> incluso en wikipedia
<kaydara> poder definir donde quieres que busque
<kaydara> aunque sea un blog
<kaydara> o varios
<kaydara> o tweets
<kaydara> que metabusque en todos lados
<kaydara> xD
<kaydara> por pedir que no quede jejjee
<mimecar> kaydara: y que tengas datos más actualizados que los de los buscadores..
<kaydara> ya ves mimecar
<porke> Hola
<porke> alguien me puede ayudar con algo?
<mimecar> !ask porke
<kubot> porke: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<porke> gracias.  es recomendable emigrar de 11.4 a 11.10?
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites
<mimecar> si quieres tener los últimos programas si
<porke> antes e emigrado y se hace un desorden pero el 11.4 mejoro mucho y quisiera saber...?
<mimecar> puedes migrar de una versión a otra, pero no "emigrar"
<chilicuil> porke: bueno, la 11.10 mejoro mucho con unity, ahora trae una interfaz 2d, tambien agrego gnome3, en la parte de servidor si mejoro muchisimo, con juju y orchesta
<mimecar> la 11.10 tiene gnome-shell y gnome 3.2
<kaydara> gnome-shell mola
<porke> aunque el unity no fue tanto de mi agrado si su manera de trabajar
<porke> solo queria saber opiniones al respecto
<mimecar> unity también ha sido actualizado
<porke> entonces la conclusion final seria?  si vale la pena?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y decide por ti mismo
<porke> si eso seria lo mejor, solo preguntaba...   aunque me ha sorprendido como se mueve la version 11.4 y le quedo como guante a mi maquina
<chilicuil> si fuera de lts haria la migracion
<porke> y en mi experiencia aveces si le queda bien la version mejor no te muevas... pero quise preguntar gracias-.
<rafex> hola
<rafex> se busca a el evangelizador m4v
<rafex> XD
<rafex> m4v porque todo mundo te ama?
<chilicuil> !ot rafex
<kubot> rafex: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> rafex: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu.
<rafex> ¬¬,
<Elidix> HANISCH ROBERTO E
<Elidix> (11) 4252-4202
<Elidix> Saenz Peña 127
<seyacat> hola ubutues
<seyacat> desde que instale oneiric el autocompletar con tab, de algunos comando como el apt ya no funciona bien, como podria restablecerlo, o que paquete es el que se ecarga de eso
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-15
<ramrebol> Hola. Mi ubuntu 12.04 se me ha vuelto lento al iniciar. Que puedo hacer?
<ramrebol> ademas, wxmaxima demora uno 5min en abrir (cosa que antes hacia automatico).
<bootex> que tal buenas noches
<chilicuil> buenas noches bootex
<bootex> como puedo cambiar las letras de la consola definitivamente? la fuente que quier poner es "terminus". pero cada vez que la cambio y reinicio el pc, la consola aparece con la letra antigua
<chilicuil> bootex: en el archivo $HOME/.Xdefaults
<bootex> chilicuil: donde esta ese archivo?
<chilicuil> bootex: en $HOME
<bootex> ah ok
<chilicuil> bootex: que es /home/tu_usuario/.Xdefaults
<bootex> chilicuil: ok perfecto
<chilicuil> buena suerte =)
<bootex> gracias amigo
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo este error en error.log de apache2    => python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.6.5+', found '2.6.6'.
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo volver a 2.6.5
<bootex> chilicuil: no, en mi directorio personal ese archivo no esxiste .Xdefaults
<chilicuil> bootex: puedes crearlo
<bootex> ok como un simple documento de texto?
<chilicuil> bootex: sip, ohh, pero un segundo, cual es tu consola?, gnome-terminal?
<bootex> chilicuil: ah no disculpa, yo me refiero a la consola de linux (alt f1-f7)
<bootex> no a una consola emuladora ai si es facil
<guampa> bootex: que comando usas para poner la fuente?
<bootex> dpkg-reconfigure console-font
<bootex> con ese comando la puedo cambiar pero al reiniciar, no me guarda los cambios, ese es el drama
<guampa> fijate si setfont <nombredefuente> suerte efecto tambien
<bootex> y a mi la letra terminus es l;a que mas me gusta para el terminal, es bien nice ylegible
<guampa> si ese comando te funciona, solo agrega la linea al final de tu ~/.bashrc
<bootex> guampa: ok te refieres ponerlo al final del comando seria como dpkg-reconfigure setfont?
<guampa> no,en vez de cambiar con dpkg-reconfigure usa el comando setfont
<guampa> y fijate si te funciona
<chilicuil> guampa: no funcionará, dpkg-reconfigure necesita permisos de usuario
<bootex> guampa: ok le meto mano
<guampa> dpkg-reconfigure necesita generalmente permisos para cualquier cosa que haga mas alla de lo de las fuentes, pero lo que si se puede es cambiar la fuente de la consola con setfont
<guampa> eso si que no requiere permisos especiales
<guampa> raro que dpkg-reconfigure noguarde los cambios igual
<bootex> guampa: ok me dice que no encuentra la letra por defecto (cannot find default font)
<guampa> pues trata d e buscar por ahi si sepuede con setfont
<guampa> tengo que irme, saludos
<guampa> o/
<bootex> bueno
<bootex> gracias
<bargash> buenas
<bargash> nesecito una ayuda porfa
<bootex> chilicuil: bueno he indagado en inernet y parece ser algo que ha quedado a medias, no solo en ubuntu, tambien en mint 13, con el comando 'setupcon" resuelvo el drama temporalmente
<bargash> cuando estoy iniciando despues de escribir la contrase;a se apaga el monitor y vuelve se prende al iniciar de nuevo, y lo unico que logre es iniciar con el safe mode y inicio normal,como hago para recuperar ese problema, gracias
<bootex> bargash: creo, que en el safe mode hay una opcion para reparar los problemas en el X server
<bargash> bootex:  cual es?
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como hacer para que el nivel de micrófono en el mixer de ubuntu no se tilde? Reacciona un ratito y se cuelga.
<bootex> bargash: cuando inicias en la ventana del grub loader, hay varias opciones una de ellas creo es recovery mode, esa es la que te da la opcion (creo) de reparar el Xserver
<bargash> ah ok gracias
<bootex> bargash: es como la segunda o tercera linea en el grub
<bargash> si ya se cual es gracias voy a intertarlo
<bootex> bueno
<ramrebol> Hola. Hoy hice una actualizacion a mi ubuntu 12.04, y wxmaxima dejo de funcionar. Como saber que se actualizo hoy como para poder buscar cual es la causa del problema?
<ZoRrO8080> me
 * ZoRrO8080 ZoRrO8080
<spena> ramrebol, echale un vistazo a /var/log/apt/history.log tal vez lo encuentres ahi
<ramrebol> spena: gracias. Ahora que lo miro aparece: "maxima:amd64 (5.24.0-1build1, automatic), maxima-share:amd64 (5.24.0-1build1, automatic), wxmaxima:amd64 (11.08.0-1), maxima-doc:amd64 (5.24.0-1build1, automatic)"
<spena> pues ahi lo tienes :)
<ramrebol> sabes como se puede volver atras estas actualizaciones??  porque seguramente aca esta el error.
<ramrebol> lo que se me ocurre es simplemente desinstalarlo y reinstalarlo "a la antigua" (bajarlo desde la pagina oficial).
<spena> ramrebol,  apt-get install package=version
<spena> tendrias que saber la version que tenias antes
<spena> en ubuntu forums tienes como hacerlo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321156
<ramrebol> gracias spena, ahora estoy buscando la version que tenia :D
<spena> good luck! deberia estar en el history.log
<ramrebol> donde podre reportar este error??  supongo que a muchos les pasara lo mismo.
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<VnCDou> hola buenaventura....el otro dia me recomendaste tightvnc...y ahora tengo unas dudas...
<VnCDou> como puedo acceder a la sesion en uso en lugar de crear una nueva?
<buenaventura> VnCDou: cuando lanzas una sesión con vncserver, le indicas el display
<VnCDou> y una duda de ssh...
<VnCDou> en ambos pcs tengo el usuario super como root
<VnCDou> en el cleinte me logeo como super
<buenaventura> ajá
<VnCDou> pongo ssh y la ip del servidor
<buenaventura> sí
<VnCDou> y me aarece root#ip
<VnCDou> y no super@ip
<VnCDou> y al ponerle el password d super no m deja
<buenaventura> tienes un usuario que se llama 'super'?
<VnCDou> y tenia k hacer solo ssh
<VnCDou> :)
<buenaventura> tienes un usuario que se llama 'super'?
<buenaventura> y queires loguearte con ese usuario?
<buenaventura> por ssh?
<VnCDou> nada...el problema era que hacia sudo ssh
<buenaventura> tus dudas se resuelven leyendo el manual
<buenaventura> para loguearte con un usuario en particular por ssh, tienes al menos tres formas
<buenaventura> si pones simplemente 'ssh iphost'
<buenaventura> se intentará loguear con el usuario que estás usando actualmente
<juan22arg_solar7> hola
<buenaventura> luego, para indicar otro usuario, puedes usar
<buenaventura> ssh user@ipserverssh
<VnCDou> y lo del vnc...como se accede a un sesion ya en uso?
<juan22arg_solar7> cual es el canal para preguntas en general?
<buenaventura> o ssh -l user ipsshserver
<buenaventura> juan22arg_solar7: este es el canal de soporte de ubuntu, si tienes una duda de ubuntu, pregunta
<buenaventura> VnCDou: también esa duda se resuelve leyendo el man
<buenaventura> como te dije, le puedes indicar el display
<buenaventura> si haces un echo $DISPLAY, verás cuál es el de la sesión actual
<VnCDou> pero me hablas de invocar vncserver con un display determinado
<juan22arg_solar7> no mi duda es sobre mams samll linux
<VnCDou> pero la sesion ya esta iniciada...
<VnCDou> ok
<buenaventura> si quieres lanzar un vncserver en ese display, pues lo indicas
<buenaventura> vncserver -depth 16 -geometry blablabla :0
<buenaventura> por ejemplo
<buenaventura> juan22arg_solar7: si quieres, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<buenaventura> o busca un canal de soporte de linux en general, o de dsl
<juan22arg_solar7> ok
<juan22arg_solar7> gracias
<VnCDou> no entiendo
<VnCDou> pone k mi display es :0.0
<VnCDou> vncserver -depth 16 -geometry 1024x768 :0.0 <--- pero esto no sirve
<buenaventura> tienes que usar :0
<VnCDou> hay que borrar el lock del /tmp/X11....
<VnCDou> pufff
<VnCDou> joer k komplikado
<buenaventura> usa vino para eso
<buenaventura> si ya tienes iniciada la sesión
<buenaventura> no sé qué tanto te deje hacerlo vncserver... es más para lanzar sesiones paralelas
<VnCDou> ok...tendre k usar los dos veo
<Inframundo> Exio4: hola
<Inframundo> se ve que nu nadie!
<Inframundo> hi!
<rbndj8> buenas alguien a instalado autodesk inferno en ubuntu 12.04
<rbndj8> me pueden decir como instalas autodesk inferno en ubuntu 12.04
<buenaventura> no es de pago ese software rbndj8 ?
<rbndj8> aun no c
<rbndj8> pero creo k hay una vercion free
<buenaventura> si es de pago, deberían darte soporte
<buenaventura> si encuentras que hay una versión free y tienes problemas para instalarla, ahí consulta
<rbndj8> ok grax
<pluis1> Hola estoy probando por primera vez Pidgin :)
<GridCube> :) pluis1 unite a #ubuntu-es-cafe si queres hablar, este canal es de soporte para la gente que tiene problemas :)
<pluis1> Ok, gracias, así voy aprendiendo, me voy al café entonces 8-)
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> voy a probar el Fedora
<cat-orze> quiero instalar windows para usar Corel Draw y photoshop
<cat-orze> entonces, me recomiendan XP o Win7 ?
<cat-orze> Cual es la mejor manera de hacer el dualboot?
<cat-orze> y que espacio debo dejarle al winXP o Win7? (Tengo 320Gb de disco duro)
<cat-orze> recuerdo vagamente la 1era vez que instalé ubuntu y el gran problema que he tenido para conseguir particionar el disco duro ;$
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Cómo pongo "man" en español?
<Mikelevol> manpages-es ?
<MrTulias> me dice orden no encontrada
<guampa> MrTulias: manpages-es no es una orden, es un paquete
<MrTulias> ups
<guampa> si lo instalas tendras paginas de manual en español, te aviso que he encontrado algunas que no estan completas
<guampa> asi que de tanto en tanto podes cotejarlas con las de ingles
<MrTulias> gracias. Voy a ver
<cat-orze> guampa estoy algo asustado, me das una ayudita?
<guampa> no entiendo tu consulta cat-orze, es sobre ubuntu?
<cat-orze> podés decirme si es mejor instalar primero el linux o el windows?
<guampa> en general primero es mejor instalar windows
<cat-orze> quiero hacer un boot dual con un win y un linux
<cat-orze> guampa, pero recuerdo que si hacia eso luego no tenia suficientes particiones para / y swat de linux
<guampa> si hacias que?
<cat-orze> instalar primero win y luego linux
<guampa> y como es que instalar primero uno u otro sistema influye en la cantidad de particiones que usas?
<cat-orze> una vez he tenido el boot dual pero me costo encontrar la manera una barbaridad
<guampa> no respondiste mi pregunta
<cat-orze> pues nose, porque linux pide más particiones y el win crea una de recuperacion de 100Mb me parece
<guampa> cat-orze: pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe, dado que no es una consulta sobre ubuntu
<cat-orze> o puede ser que era porque queria tener un trozo del disco duro para compartirlo...
<cat-orze> supongo que esta vez será más fácil
<gabriel> hola ubunteros. Tengo dos preguntas. Alguien sabe por que se tilda el medidor del micrófono? Graba y todo pero en el mixer se tilda. Y alguien sabe como hacer para escuchar lo que toma el micro?
<dominuskernel> hola a todos
<dominuskernel> alguien entiende de servidores radius
<dominuskernel> freeradius en este caso
<dominuskernel> buenaventura: ¿Hola que tal todo?
<GridCube> !pregunta dominuskernel
<kubot> dominuskernel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<idroj07> He instalado Mak OS X Lion pero cada vez que lo actualizo se me cambia la apariencia del panel y los temas GTK... alguien sabe como puedo volver a la apariencia predeterminada?
<dominuskernel> resulta que según este manual http://es.scribd.com/doc/33983013/Manual-Servidor-Radius-Linux-Ubuntu al instalarlo y a hacer el test del ser con radtest con un usuario local me contesta Access-Reject en ves de Acess- Accept
<dominuskernel> según el manual ya deberia el servidor de reconocer los usuarios locales
<dominuskernel> he abierto el puerto 1812 pero nada
<dominuskernel> me sigue poniendo Access-Reject
<Bug_new> buenas, alguien sabe como puedo agregar texto a un .pdf desde consola?
<Bug_new> con el text2pdf, puedo pasar un .txt a .pdf, pero no puedo agregar texto a un .pdf...
<GridCube> !info pdfutils
<kubot> No hay información de paquetes por el momento
<gabriel> Hola. Alguien sabe como hacer para escuchar lo que toma el micrófono en ubuntustuido 12.04. Graba bien pero no puedo escucharlo en vivo.
<bootex> gabriel: te refieres a escuchar lo mismo que grabas al momento de rabarlo?
<gabriel> hola bootex. No precisamente cuando grabo. Me gustaría usar algún programa de distorción de voz o para poner efectos a la guitarra.
<gabriel> también podría amplificar mi kalimba
<gabriel> se entiende?
<dylan66> audacity
<dylan66> rakarrack
<ignacio> hola, algien save si remplaso la carptea de winbugs de wine por una insatalcion original funcionaria mejor? o la carpeta system 32? se que suena absurdo pero igual
<buenaventura> no funcionaría mejor ignacio
<ignacio> ahhh ok
<ignacio> supongo que no soy el primero al que se le ocurre XD
<gabriel> dylan66 audacity lo uso para grabar y funciona bárbaro pero necesito algo en vivo. Desde el mezclador de ubuntustudio no encuentro la forma de activar que se escuche el micrófono
<dylan66> quieres grabar la camara web y el microfono a la vez?
<dylan66> no comprendo
<gabriel> lo que quiero es poder amplificar con la compu por ejemplo. O agregarle distorción en vivo a lo que entra al micrófono. El video no tiene nada que ver
<bootex> gabriel: usas el ardour, no? tiene muchas posibilidades
<dylan66> con rakarrack conestas una guitarra a la pc y le das distorsion
<dylan66> con audacity cargas un mp3 y le das diferentes distorsiones
<gabriel> bootex: el ardour no es un reproductor de audio? o me equivoco
<dylan66> ardour es un estudio de grabacion
<gabriel> Bueno lo voy a probar. Lo del rakarrack no lo quiero probar por que primero quiero agotar las posibilidades con lo que ya viene en ubuntustudio
<gabriel> lo raro es que no se como simplemente hacer que se escuche el micrófono
<dylan66> miraste en pavucontrol o en alsamixer en la consola los controles?
<gabriel> dylan66 el pavucontrol lo puse en consola y es el mismo que me aparece desde la barra de arriba. No encuentro en el ningun control que haga que se escuche
<gabriel> de hecho me muestra que el micrófono funciona pero al rato deja de responder (la linea que indica el volumen de entrada). Igual si grabo funciona.
<gabriel> bootex por lo que vi, el ardour es como el audacity pero más completo. Puse en internet para trabajar en vivo pero no aparece mucho. Lo que busco es un programa sencillo
<gabriel> que agregue efectos
<gabriel> dylan66 gracias. El rakarrack ya viene en ubuntustudio y funciona muy bien.
<gabriel> espero que veas el mensaje
<root_> hola
<root_> tengo un problema con una camara y una capturadora
<root_> la camara se pone en video1 y la capturadora en video0 como puedo ponerlos al reves
<isac> Hola, quisiera saber cual es el mejor programa optimizador de pc's que hay actualmente para ubuntu , digan aquellos q optimizen full al 200% al 300% o mas para conseguirlo dejen los enlaces de descarga en este canal de ayuda en caso de no encontrarse en los repositorios de ubuntu. Salu2
<Vero2> hola
<isac> Hola nadie sabe constestarme ?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, acabo de instalar apache2 y no me sale nada a pesar de tener los puertos 78-82 habiertos... mi server es ivedci89.dyndns.org
<ivedci89-desktop> http://ivedci89.dyndns.org
<AlexLikeRock> ya inniciaste el servicio?
<AlexLikeRock> ya revisaste en "localhost" ?
<AlexLikeRock> isac: los, obtiminzadores no son nesesrios en GNU, al menos eso creemos muchos  creemos, pues NO gusdan basura como Güindow$
<AlexLikeRock> ivedci89-desktop:  funciona en localhost ?
<ivedci89-desktop> oh sisi
<ivedci89-desktop> AlexLikeRock:
<ivedci89-desktop> si funciona
<AlexLikeRock> en el modem tienes q abrir los puertos de "red local " y "red publica " ... dejame subirte un ejemplo, esperame....
<Rcart> ivedci89-desktop: tambien podes hacer un scann externo de puertos con herramientras online
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<AlexLikeRock> ivedci89-desktop   http://picpaste.com/pics/firewall-h2Np6h30.1350330398.png
<AlexLikeRock> pero en tu caso , solo tiens q estar en el puerto 80 en los 4 casilleros
<AlexLikeRock> ponle numero de puerto inicial :80
<AlexLikeRock>  ponle numero de puerto final :80
<AlexLikeRock> numero de puesrto inicio (local): 80
<AlexLikeRock> numero de puesrto finalizacion (local): 80
<AlexLikeRock> a ivesci89 se me olvidava , en caso de ser nesesario agrega el puerto a tu direccion , ejemplo  "ivedci89.dyndns.org:80"
<AlexLikeRock> en micaso yo tengo usando el puerto 82 para mi camara asi q para mi keda asi  "ivedci89.dyndns.org:82
<AlexLikeRock> y una cosa mas tu no te puedes ver  por tu misma IP
<AlexLikeRock> nesesitas mirar desde otra IP publica
<AlexLikeRock> ve con tu vecino o o dile algun amigo si te puede mirar, por q es imposible q tu te mires tu web desde "ivedci89.dyndns.org"
<ivedci89-desktop> en la red lan funciona!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> AlexLikeRock:
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, qué intentas?  entrar en tu web "desde fuera" pero desde dentro?
<cousteau> es decir, desde dentro con la dirección de fuera
<ivedci89-desktop> he probado desde fuera con mi notebook y no tengo acceso...
<guampa> en realidad si que es posible ver el sitio desde el mismo servidor
<ivedci89-desktop> siendo que al ssh y demas servicios si puedo
<cousteau> es que si "desde fuera" lo haces a través de tu router, "saliendo y volviendo a entrar desde fuera", algunos routers no permiten eso
<cousteau> prueba un proxy, o con http://www.isup.me/ivedci89.dyndns.org
<ivedci89-desktop> es simple fijense: Unable to connect.... http://ivedci89.dyndns.org
<AlexLikeRock> al menos con dyndns yo nunca he podido
<guampa> claro entiendo a que se refieren
<cousteau> AlexLikeRock, no es por dyndns; si entras con tu IP externa tampoco entra
<cousteau> aunque también puede ser un problema de puertos
<AlexLikeRock> tu dijiste esto " mi server es ivedci89.dyndns.org"
<guampa> si la ip es externa y esta en el router y hay una redireccion al server interno ahi si es mas simple usar un proxy externo para acceder
<AlexLikeRock> aver cual es tu ip externa
<cousteau> ivedci89.dyndns.org me responde a ping
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.isup.me/ivedci89.dyndns.org eso no entendi tendre que traducir
<cousteau> dice que desde fuera tampoco se ve la página
<ivedci89-desktop> 186.59.180.166 esa es mi ip externa
<ivedci89-desktop> por lo que http://186.59.180.166 deberia llevrme a mi sitio de prueba
<guampa> el puerto 80 reporta filtrado
<guampa> debe estar mal la redireccion desde el router
<ivedci89-desktop> pero si el router tiene el firewall desactivado
<ivedci89-desktop> 186.59.180.166;2555
<ivedci89-desktop> *  186.59.180.166:2555
<guampa> pero el router reenvia el puerto 80 al server?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis mi interna es 192.168.0.57 y esa tiene NAT al 80
<AlexLikeRock> pues ami tambien me esta dando PING (respuesta)
<guampa> pues esa redireccion parece no estar funcionando
<AlexLikeRock> tienes algun archivo html, es decir ¿ esta vacion el folder de alojamiento?
<AlexLikeRock> pero tampoco funciona apache con la ip externa
<AlexLikeRock> pero si da ping
<ivedci89-desktop> http://subefotos.com/ver/?e5b341d75e448ac22726173e74c81caco.png#codigos
<AlexLikeRock> FF dice :   The server at 186.59.180.166 is taking too long to respond.
<guampa> antes que diagnosticar la aplicacion, tenes que diagnosticar la red, con nmap
<guampa> nmap reporta que no hay conectividad a nivel de red
<guampa> cualquier diagnostico que quieras correr en el nivel de aplicacion va a fallar
 * cousteau hace telnet a ivedci89-desktop 
<guampa> 80/tcp filtered http <----- esto reporta nmap -p80 ivedci89.dyndns.org
<AlexLikeRock> tienes algunfirewall instalado en tu ubuntu ?
<cousteau> telnet al 80 no responde
<ivedci89-desktop> nono, lo instale ayer a ubuntu
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: desde lan podes acceder el sitio?
<AlexLikeRock> oye
<AlexLikeRock> encontre algo
<AlexLikeRock> en la configuracion de tu modem tienes q ir donde dice FIREWALL
<ivedci89-desktop> http://subefotos.com/ver/?c0ede037ea796854bb0313147486a0b6o.png#codigos mira eso a ver si encuentras algo fuera lo normal que yo no lo encuentro
<AlexLikeRock> no ,
<AlexLikeRock> en MAIN---->avanced seting --->firewall
<AlexLikeRock> sube otra pic de ahi
<ivedci89-desktop> AlexLikeRock:
<ivedci89-desktop>       Firewall - Firewall Functions
<ivedci89-desktop>         Default Policy   Configure the default Policy.     Rule Summary   Set up firewall.     Anti Probing   Set up anti probing.     Threshold    Configure the threshold.
<ivedci89-desktop> y bueee no se nada pasa
<ivedci89-desktop> http://subefotos.com/ver/?aa7c17e0701d1eb20adbc3a1e75d45b4o.png#codigos
<ivedci89-desktop> AlexLikeRock:
<AlexLikeRock> disdculpa , ando en el trabajo...
<ivedci89-desktop> okok
<AlexLikeRock> chispas tampoco ayudo :-(
<AlexLikeRock> ya me kede sin respuestas.
<AlexLikeRock> y los q saben mucho , ahora no estan.
<AlexLikeRock> ya para despedirme .1.- renicia tu PC
<guampa> parece que habria que activar enable firewall como para que esas reglas tomen efecto o no?
<AlexLikeRock> puede q si.
<AlexLikeRock> intnetalo ivendci89
<AlexLikeRock> a como te decia.  2.- reinicia el modem  (y y reintentas de nueva cuenta)  3.- reconfiguras el mode   (y reintentas de nueva cuenta)4.- ponte a llorar
<ivedci89-deskto1> AlexLikeRock:  igual muchisimas gracias
<ivedci89-deskto1> guampa:  parece que tienes razon probaré
<especialidad> aidiojasoi
<AlexLikeRock> ivedci89-deskto1:
<AlexLikeRock> YA PUEDO VER U PAGINA! ! !
<AlexLikeRock> ivedci89-deskto1 es amarilla con un cuadro rojo. y eres de argentina
<AlexLikeRock> ivedci89-deskto1  huy !  coneccion perdida nuevamente. :-(
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-16
<dante123> hola todos, tengo amigo colombiano que tiene problemas arrancando ubuntu (el hizo algo y ahora la sistema solo arranque con "low graphics error") Alguien puede ayudar?
<GridCube> dante123, que vaya a /etc/X11/ y busque un archivo llamado xorg.conf, y que lo borre, tiene que hacerlo como root
<GridCube> despues de eso ubuntu tiene que arrancar con los drivers de video default
 * irc_ buenas noches
<dante123> okay gracias GridCube lo intentamos
<Souchiro> :/
<wakeLan> a lo mejor digo una tonteria pero....
<wakeLan> si hago un sudo poweroff que runlevel uso?
<cat-orze> hola buenos dias
<DAntes> alguien por aca usa los repos de medibuntu ??
<DAntes> necesito descargar esos repos oero me da bateo
<elnegrako> hola!!
<elnegrako> tengo una duda sobre mi poratil
<elnegrako> tengo un Hp Mini 110
<elnegrako> y quisiera que el touchpad me respondiera como boton derecho
<elnegrako> me podeis ayudar?
<GridCube> elnegrako, no podes cambiarlo en la configuracion de mouse?
<elnegrako> no
<elnegrako> no se me muestra esa opcion
<GridCube> no podes hacer eso de ponerlo para zurdos?
<elnegrako> lo curioso es que instalé synaptiks y me funcionó
<elnegrako> pero ya no funciona
<elnegrako> y no se porque
<elnegrako> no detecta un touchpad
<elnegrako> pero el touchpad funciona
<GridCube> o:
<elnegrako> aunque solo mover y boton izquierdo
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> no se pues
<elnegrako> bueno...
<elnegrako> gracias igual
<elnegrako> seguiré por aquí pos si se ocurre algo
<GridCube> te iba a recomendar que pruebes con synaptics peros i eso no funciona
<GridCube> elnegrako, averigua si la empresa que hizo el touchpad tiene drivers para linux
<elnegrako> voy a mirar
<elnegrako> gracias
<elnegrako> te cuento ahora
<bootex> hola que tal, buenas tardes
<techno_x64> buenas
<GridCube> buenas
<d-arker> hola
<d-arker> ayuuuda con instalacion de ubuntu
<Buda_> d-arker:
<Buda_> que te pasa ?
<d-arker> hola Buda_ tengo problemas con la isntalacion de ubuntu 12.4
<d-arker> baje el iso de 64bits, y lo queme al isntalarlo me marca error como a la mita de la instalacion.
<d-arker> lo grabe otra vez e n otro cd y el mismo error
<Buda_> bajatelo otra vez
<Buda_> quizas esta algo corrupto
<Buda_> y vuelvo a quemarlo
<Buda_>  la minima velocidad
<Buda_> y nos cuentas
<Buda_> y
<Buda_> que error te tira ?
<d-arker> dice q es un problema al cargar datos, probable error de cd, o lectora y dice q la grabe en velocidad minima.
<Buda_> pues eso
<d-arker> el problema q ya daño el 7 :S
<Buda_> lol
<d-arker> y ocupo los dos.
<Buda_> baja a algun lado
<Buda_> locutorio biblioteca cafe
<Buda_> xD
<Buda_> y te lo bajas de nuevo
<Buda_> y lo quemas despacito, con mimo
<d-arker> un pregunta me dice isntalar con windows 7 o lo instalo en otra particion
<d-arker> lap tiene dos particiones C y D
<Buda_> manda tu WIN a la mierder
<Buda_> xDDD
<d-arker> no es por mi espor mi carnal,
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quisiera saber el "significado" (no sé que palabro usar) de los colores del comando ls. He probado echo $LS_COLORS pero me salen un montón de números (con lo que sigo igual)... ¿Dónde o cómo buscar esa info?
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola necesito cerrar un puerto en el servidor
<ELETRONICO_HW> 2302
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me podria ayudar?
<buenaventura> ELETRONICO_HW: a qué te refieres con 'cerrar un puerto'?
<Exio> lo mejor seria matar el daemon que lo abre
<buenaventura> exacto
<buenaventura> configurarlo para que no levante
<Exio> netstat -lpunt como root creo que serviria para saber que usa determinado puerto
<Exio> buenaventura: como ves el cmd?
<d-arker> Buda_ una pregunta mi lab es d 64 bits le puedo instalr SO de 32 bits ?
<buenaventura> netstat -an | grep LISTEN | grep -v ^unix
<buenaventura> o mi favorito: netstat -puta|grep LISTEN
<Exio> por que grep LISTEN si -l ya lo hace?
<buenaventura> se, pero pa no andar leyendo el man
<buenaventura> =)
<Exio> y y si usas "pu" ya borras el unix
<Exio> yo tire -h nomas
<buenaventura> Exio: llega un momento que se llena la caché
<buenaventura> y más rápido que andar tirando de swap es meter un pipe y ya
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenaventura: como puedo scanear que Ip utilizan para jugar en una red ?
<Exio> buenaventura: uh?
<Exio> buenaventura: es mas rapido forkear tres procesos que dejar que un programa lo haga internamente?
<Exio> o como es eso?
<buenaventura> Exio: nome tomes literalmente
<buenaventura> no me*
<guampa> netstat -l lista los puertos de escucha
<buenaventura> estoy usando metáforas
<guampa> no es necesario filtrar por estado
<guampa> igual netstat hay que irlo dejando de usar porque "ss" lo tiene que reemplazar
<buenaventura> no guampa, -l te da más que sólo eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: en mi red estan jugando halo
<guampa> -l == "listening"
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose como bloquearlos
<buenaventura> haz la prueba
<buenaventura> no me interesa ver un CLOSE_WAIT
<Exio> guampa: p == que programa, tu == tcp y udp
<guampa> netstat --help
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: tu pregunta tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: si
<ELETRONICO_HW> te explico tengo un server linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> en esa red hay 21 pcs windows.. y algunos juegan halo. es el puerto 2302 y 2303
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo bloquear?
<guampa> desde las maquinas windows tenes que bloquearlo
<guampa> no podes bloquear puertos en otras maquinas
<ELETRONICO_HW> unica forma?
<ELETRONICO_HW> es q hay squid y dhcp
<ELETRONICO_HW> en ubuntu
<guampa> si, si el trafico pasa por un unico punto hacia afuera ahi si
<guampa> podes bloquear en ese punto
<ELETRONICO_HW> ellos juegan entre ellos
<guampa> entonces no podes
<ELETRONICO_HW> aaah
<guampa> tenes que bloquearlo maquina por maquina
<ELETRONICO_HW> pensaba q el trafico igual pasaba por el squid
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<guampa> por el squid pasa solo el trafico de clientes que lo tengan configurado como proxy
<guampa> salvo el caso que opere como transparente
<guampa> en ese caso pasa el trafico que vos redirecciones
<guampa> pero eso es para cuando el trafico tiene que salir de tu red
<guampa> si es interno, nunca va a pasar por ningun lado hacia afuera
<ELETRONICO_HW> si, es squid transparente
<guampa> ta, pero si maquina A quiere contactar a maquina B y ambas estan en la red local, no van a intentar contactarla via gateway
<guampa> no lo necesitan
<guampa> contactan directo, para eso estan en red local
<ELETRONICO_HW> entiendo
<ELETRONICO_HW> o sea en forma local
<ELETRONICO_HW> q desagradable
<ELETRONICO_HW> :$
<guampa> pero
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: pero ?
<guampa> bueno igual mas alla de esto si queres seguir en #ubuntu-es-cafe, pero si vos tenes bien puestos los permisos administrativos podes bloquear lo que quieras en las maquinas windows y nadie puede cambiar eso
<nmid00> Hola guampa como va todo. que estan inventando?
<guampa> hola, aca ayudandolo con una consulta a ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: thanks
<guampa> de nada
<epilepticman> hola
<epilepticman> alguien sabe como reparar el problema con devede?
<epilepticman> me tirar un error
<epilepticman> dice que no tengo espacio en disco
<guampa> en el disco optico?
<epilepticman> un disco duro
<epilepticman> la cosa es que si tengo espacio
<mimecar> epilepticman, ... tienes espacio en tu disco duro?
<epilepticman> y tengo permiso de escritura
<epilepticman> por lo que lei
<epilepticman> devede trabaja con la carpeta /temp
<guampa> tenes /temp en una particion dedicada?
<epilepticman> no
<epilepticman> cuando instale solo particione la home el boot la swap y raiz
<epilepticman> ahora de cual de estas particiones depende temp?
<mimecar>  /
<epilepticman> bueno lo que seguro todos me dirian es que /temp depende de raiz
<epilepticman> ahora encontre una anomalia en mi sistema
<epilepticman> cuando me fijo cual es la capacidad de tem
<epilepticman> y cual es la capacidad de raiz
<epilepticman> estas difieren
<epilepticman> lo que me lleva a poner en doda esta tehoria
<epilepticman> la cual esta muy bien sustentada por la logica claro
<epilepticman> las demas carpetas todas menos las particionadas dependen de /
<epilepticman> entonces es logico pensar que /tmp tambien
<guampa> epilepticman: pasa por pastebin la salida del comando mount
<guampa> o mejor
<guampa> df -h
<epilepticman> para que es df -h?
<guampa> te muestra los sistemas de archivo montados y cuanto espacio libre y ocupado tienen
<epilepticman> pero no se de donde salen esos numeros
<epilepticman> miren como difieren
<guampa> pasalo por pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin epilepticman
<kubot> epilepticman: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<epilepticman> S.ficheros     Tamaño Usados  Disp Uso% Montado en
<epilepticman> rootfs            23G   4,4G   18G  20% /
<epilepticman> dev              438M      0  438M   0% /dev
<epilepticman> run              440M   300K  440M   1% /run
<epilepticman> /dev/sda2         23G   4,4G   18G  20% /
<epilepticman> shm              440M   144K  440M   1% /dev/shm
<epilepticman> tmpfs            440M   100K  440M   1% /tmp
<epilepticman> /dev/sda5        183M    34M  140M  20% /boot
<epilepticman> /dev/sda6         76G    27G   45G  38% /home
<guampa> epilepticman: te dije que lo pasaras por pastebin
<Buda_> hijueputa floodea a tu vieja boludo
<buenaventura> !boca | Buda_
<kubot> Buda_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<guampa> Buda_: baja el tono
<guampa> ya podes hablar epilepticman
<epilepticman> crei que buda era calmado
<guampa> el original si
<guampa> te silencia el bot por floodear
<Buda_> y yo
<guampa> usa pastebin por favor
<epilepticman> bueno eso me parece raro
<Buda_> soy tranquilo
<Buda_> :)
<Buda_> sigan
<guampa> epilepticman vos queres grabar un dvd no?
<guampa> bah, el espacio libre que marca no alcanza para un cd tampoco
<epilepticman> claro
<epilepticman> con devede
<epilepticman> pero antes podia ahora no
<epilepticman> en raiz tengo varios gigas libres
<guampa> cuanto mide tu particion de swap?
<epilepticman> y en home tengo mas
<epilepticman> eso
<epilepticman> eso era lo que que sospechaba
<buenaventura> asígnale más espacio a /tmp
<epilepticman> unos 512
<buenaventura> 1GB digamos
<guampa> ese es el problema
<buenaventura> cuánta RAM tienes?
<guampa> tmpfs usa swap
<epilepticman> 1gb de ram
<epilepticman> esa era mi duda
<guampa> estas limitado por la particion de swap por que /tmp esta montado como tmpfs
<buenaventura> tmpfs usa ram guampa
<epilepticman> pero como todos me decia
<guampa> si pero swap tambien
<epilepticman> tem usa raiz
<epilepticman> entonces queria chequear
<epilepticman> tmp
<buenaventura> bueno, todo lo que va a ram pasa a swap si se satura
<guampa> exacto
<buenaventura> pero son ramdisks igual
<buenaventura> epilepticman, podrías asignarle más, y reiniciar
<epilepticman> e....
<buenaventura> o sino, vero cómo indicarle a dvd que use otro directorio para los temporales
<buenaventura> ver*
<guampa> epilepticman: o usas /tmp sin montarlo como tmpfs, o le asignas otro dir de trabajo al programa
<buenaventura> devede*
<epilepticman> tendria supongo que......
<epilepticman> entrar con un ubuntu
<epilepticman> para usar el gparted
<epilepticman> eso me paso por amarrete antes solia darle como dice juanetebitel el doble de mi ram a la swap
<epilepticman> luego comenze a asignarle menos
<guampa> claro una tercer opcion es agrandar la particion de swap o pasar a usar swapfile
<guampa> podes crear un gran archivo y usarlo como swap tambien
<epilepticman> no entendi
<epilepticman> como crear un archivo para usarlo como swap?
<guampa> podes usar un archivo en vez de una particion para swap
<guampa> podes usar ambos, varias particiones y archivos y todos usarlos como swap si queres
<guampa> todos seran usados por tmpfs eventualmente
<epilepticman> me estoy bajando la iso
<epilepticman> 5
<epilepticman> 4
<epilepticman> 3
<guampa> epilepticman: usar swapfile no necesitas reparticionar, y no perdes performance comparado con particion de swap
<guampa> pero como quieras
<epilepticman> pero no se como hacer un swapfile
<guampa> tenes que crear un archivo grande, del tamaño que quieras, suponete 4G
<mimecar> si tiene espacio en /, para que necesita más swap?
<epilepticman> como lo creo
<epilepticman> ?
<guampa> porque /tmp esta montado como tmpfs
<guampa> dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/al/file bs=1G count=4
<guampa> eso te crearia un archivo de 4gigas con todos ceros
<mimecar> que poco me gusta dd
<mimecar> guampa, un DVD no son 4,7 GB?
<mimecar> debería ponerle mínimo 5,5 GB
<guampa> sip, necesitarias 6G
<epilepticman> ami me encanta dd
<guampa> dd ramone
<guampa> nomas no le erres cuando lo usas
<guampa> es muy facil destruir cualquier cosa con dd
<mimecar> epilepticman, dd puede dejarte sin sistema si no lo usas bien
<epilepticman> bueno dare ejemplo
<epilepticman> pero eso dare ejemplo de lo que hare antes de hacerlo
<epilepticman> mi sistema de archivo se llama /dev/sda
<buenaventura> ya empezaste mal
<epilepticman> explica
<epilepticman> entonces
<guampa> solo elegi un directorio donde vas a guardar el archivo
<buenaventura> /dev/sda no puede ser un sistema de archivos
<epilepticman> creo un directorio ok
<guampa> epilepticman: no te la compliques, decidi bajo /home o /var algun lugar donde poner el swapfile
<epilepticman> le pongo de nombre guampa
<epilepticman> ajaj
<guampa> elegi un nombre tipo swapfile.bin mejor ¬¬
<mimecar> esperemos que lo escribas mejor que el "ajaj", o tendrás que tener un backup de tus datos :P
<epilepticman> donde lo creo en mi home?
<epilepticman> puedo ponerle un punto delante para no verlo?
<guampa> si no importa el nombre ni la ubicacion, que te sea practico a vos
<guampa> da igual a efectos de que sirva pa swap
<epilepticman> seria algo asi es un ejemplo
<guampa> bueno avisame cuando te decidas por el nombre y ubicacion
<guampa> me voy a tomar un mate porque veo que viene para largo esta parte
<epilepticman> dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/guampa bs=1G count=4
<epilepticman> quedaria bien asi?
<epilepticman> de paso no lo veria
<guampa> count=6
<guampa> si lo verias, no tiene un punto adelante
<guampa> focus trininty
<epilepticman> no pero no lo veria por triniti focucus
<epilepticman> dejame ser tu neo
<epilepticman> ajajaa
<guampa> me parece que te estas enfocando mal
<epilepticman> fue chiste opornutinsta
<guampa> por eso estamos aca hace 10 minutos con lo del nombre
<guampa> y no le pusiste el tamaño correcto
<epilepticman> dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/guampa bs=1G count=6
<epilepticman> meto mas gigas?
<guampa> aver
<guampa> un dvd mide 4.5
<guampa> por eso estamos poniendo un poco mas
<epilepticman> dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/guampa bs=4G count=6
<epilepticman> estaria bien asi?
<mimecar> para que cambias bs?
<epilepticman> esto de todas formas haria el papel de una swap no?
<guampa> flaco estas dando muchas vueltas, esto de crear el archivo es mucho mas simple
<guampa> si la seguis corto
<guampa> directa
<cousteau> of=/home/guampa?  no lo entiendo...
<DAntes> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/swapfile bs=1G count=6
<cousteau> crear un archivo en /home llamado guampa que tenga ceros?
<guampa> si no se cousteau
<mimecar> DAntes, NO
<mimecar> ese sudo sobra
<DAntes> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/swapfile bs=1G count=6
<DAntes> pues es lo mismo man
<cousteau> mimecar, seguro?  creo que se necesita sudo para poner cosas en /media
<mimecar> ya si pones la carpeta del usuario mejor
<mimecar> cousteau, el archivo lo tiene que poner en su carpeta de usuario
<cousteau> ah vale
<mimecar> aparte, sudo y dd puede dar problemas que se pueden evitar
<cousteau> dd if=/dev/zero of=~/.SWAP
<cousteau> (así además queda oculto)
<cousteau> huy, olvidé el bs y el count...  no ejecutes eso
<cousteau> de todas formas tiene que ser un archivo contiguo, no?
<DAntes> colegas lo acabo de crear y queda perfecta
<DAntes> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/.swapfile bs=1G count=6
<DAntes> sudo swapon /media/.swapfile
<DAntes> y asi la activo
<cousteau> DAntes, no sé para qué ocultarlo si lo vas a poner en /media...  ¿y no tenía que estar en home?
<cousteau> además, ¿no tiene que ser contiguo?
<DAntes> lo puedes poner donde quieras, visible o no
<cousteau> NOTES   You should not use swapon on a file with holes.  Swap over NFS may  not work.
<cousteau> DAntes, digo que lo querían poner en home por no sé qué
<mimecar> DAntes, tejarlo en /media y oculto es mala idea
<mimecar> luego no tendrá espacio y no encontrará que es lo que lo gasta
<mimecar> en su home es más fácil de encontrar
<DAntes> dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swapfile bs=1G count=6
<DAntes> pues se pone en var y listo
<buenaventura> no está hecho para eso var
<cousteau> hm, parece que dd lo hará sin agujeros
<DAntes> bueno man y donde se puede poner entonces
<DAntes> en /home
<cousteau> mimecar, bah, baobab se encarga de eso, y también muestra ocultos
<cousteau> DAntes, yo lo dejaría en /media pero sin ocultarlo
<cousteau> /var podría ser una buena idea también...  aunque hay mucha cosa ahí
<cousteau> quizá /opt
<DAntes> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/swapfile bs=1G count=6
<cousteau> sí, creo que /opt sería lo suyo
<DAntes> sudo swapon /media/swapfile
<cousteau> ¿y mkswap para qué sirve?
<DAntes> asi esta mejor
<DAntes> en un final se puede pones hasta en /
<DAntes> si wind2 trae su archivo de paginación el C:/
<maestrolinux> buenas
<DAntes> maestrolinux buenas
<maestrolinux> estaba probando el thunderbird y no sabia que tenia irc
<epilepticman> bueno me dice que la memoria esta agotada por el bufer de entrada
<maestrolinux> epilepticman: ¿cual es el problema? a ver si te ayudo
<cousteau> sí, desde hace poco thunderbird tiene irc...  ni idea de para qué
<buenaventura> que sirva de lector de feeds es una cosa, pero para chatear ya es demasiado
<buenaventura> ok, tengo ganas de chatear, voy a abrir el thunderbird (?)
<DAntes> y no es muy bueno con rss tampoco
<AlexLikeRock> ja ja ja ajaj
<lopulus> Hola: Saben algun soft simil cade-simu.
<mimecar> si utilizas más letras en las frases, es posible
<lopulus> asi se llama, perdon. Es el auto cad de electricidad
<mimecar> se llama cade-simu?
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar en algo?
<ignacio> necesito compilar algo pero ni idea
<lopulus> CADe-simu   http://lazonafree.blogspot.com.ar/2010/07/simulador-electronico-cad-cade-sim.html
<ignacio> ?
<mimecar> ignacio, es posible que alguien sepa responder un problema
<mimecar> sin decir nada
<ignacio> ???
<mimecar> pides ayuda pero no preguntas nada
<AlexLikeRock> hahahah
<Souchiro> hola, tengo problemas con el touchpad, cuando instale recien funcionaba el scroll, pero no el click derecho con menu,  instale una serie de pauqetes relacionado con el touchpad y se soluciono lo del clickderecho, pero ahora, no funciona el scroll
<ppetp> buenas
<ppetp> me es imposible conectarme a internet con linux (ubuntu
<ppetp> en la red donde estoy ahora. En mi casa funciona correctamente, pero aqui, me es imposible
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ppetp> he probado con un segundo adaptador wireless, un tplink y tampoco
<ppetp> 12.04, pero he probado con otras distros, con puppy linux, con identico resultado
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<ppetp> ahora mismo estoy conectado con este portatil desde windows
<ppetp> si. Y he probado a bajarme la ultima version de compact wireless y a compilarlo, pero nada
<mimecar> ¿qué cifrado usa la red?
<ppetp> wep
<mimecar> quita ese cifrado ahora mismo
<mimecar> y usa algo serio
<ppetp> aja. Bueno, no lo puedo quitar, no estoy en mi casa, de todas formas ese no es el problema que tengo
<ppetp> de todas formas gracias por el consejo
<mimecar> una red con wep no te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> si no te están filtrando la mac
<ppetp> no, de hecho ahora estoy conectado usando windows
<guampa> ppetp: con ningun linux te pudiste conectar decis?
<ppetp> tengo un segundo adaptador usb, y tampoco he podido
<ppetp> no guampa, he probado con puppy linux y tampoco
<guampa> y que adaptadores son, marca y modelo?
<ppetp> estoy bajandome ahora un livecd de opensuse por si hay suerte. En mi casa conecto sin problemas, el adaptador funciona correctamente
<ppetp> BCM4313 de broadcom y el 2º es TPLINK con el driver atheros
<mimecar> en tu casa qué cifrado usas?
<ppetp> wpa
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que no te funcione
<guampa> ppetp: te aparece la red en el network manager? detecta la placa?
<mimecar> a no ser que el sistema no se quiera conectar a una red con ese cifrado
<ppetp> guampa: si, me aparece la red, y me pide una y otra vez la clave wireless
<ppetp> con el tplink y su gran antena aparecen muchas redes más, he podido conectarme a una que estaba sin protección
<guampa> el problema te ocurre con esa red especifica entonces
<ppetp> si, es con esta red
<dylan66> puede ser cuestion del canal de la wifi
<ppetp> he probado a cambiar el canal varias veces, creo que he probado todos los canales
<dylan66> ahh ok
<mimecar> ppetp, ponle otro cifrado
<ppetp> hola dylan66, ya hablamos el otro dia xd, sigo con el mismo problema
<dylan66> ah no me acordaba
<ppetp> probe a ponerle wpa durante un momento y no conectó igualmente, pero aqui no estoy en mi casa y no lo puedo cambiar permanentemente
<dylan66> dhclient wlan0 te conecta?
<ppetp> ya no es la primera vez que llego a una red y sólo conecta desde windows
<ppetp> no
<ppetp> no es capaz de obtener el AP
<ppetp> "Failed to obtain Access Point of network" me dice el puppy
<guampa> ppetp: y en los logs te aparece algun mensaje?
<ppetp> con dmesg?
<ppetp> si, connection time out, ahora mismo no tengo el log delante, estoy con windows
<guampa> /var/log/messages
<ppetp> esto es frustrante. He comprado un adaptador tplink tl-WN722N sólo por esto, y recibo el mismo error.
<mimecar> aparece tu conexión en el router?
<ppetp> no, claro. Usando windows si
<dylan66> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ppetp> ahora estoy con widows, pero uso networkmanager
<mimecar> ppetp, tu red está usando dhcp ?
<ppetp> no estoy editando el fichero interfaces manualmente
<ppetp> si
<mimecar> ppetp, estas modificando de alguna forma tu mac?
<ppetp> no mimecar
<ppetp> y el router no tiene filtrado de mac ni nada parecido activo
<guampa> lo que hace falta son mensajes de diagnostico
<dylan66> tienes habilitado el servicio de avahi-daemon?
<mimecar> dylan66, no está usando linux ahora
<dylan66> entonces imposible de solucionar
<guampa> ppetp: no podes continuar la consulta con la maquina al alcance?
<ppetp> ahora mismo no puedo. Podría reiniciar con linux y copiar el log a windows
<guampa> ah es la misma maq
<ppetp> si, está habilitado el servicio avahi-daemon
<guampa> podrias copiar /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<ppetp> lo voy a hacer, un segundo, aunqe no se ve nada, sólo connection tiem out
<dominuskernel> hola
<ppetp> si, ahora vuelvo chicos
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> alguien que me eche una mano con el scroll de la touchpad?
<Souchiro> :/
<dominuskernel> en la configuración de freeradius siguiendo este manual http://www.uees.edu.sv/blogs/gti/?p=654 al descomentar sql en el archivo default tanto en el apartado authorize con en accounting deja de irme el servidor radius
<dominuskernel> y no puedo terminar de configurarlo
<dylan66> synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1
<dylan66> synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1 Souchiro
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> eso donde lo pongo?
<Souchiro> en la terminal?
<dylan66> si
<Souchiro> okas, deja lo pongo en la portatil
<ppetp> rehola
<ppetp> [  204.635638] wlan0: direct probe to 08:18:1a:fc:86:81 (try 1/3) [  204.832139] wlan0: direct probe to 08:18:1a:fc:86:81 (try 2/3) [  205.032068] wlan0: direct probe to 08:18:1a:fc:86:81 (try 3/3) [  205.236062] wlan0: direct probe to 08:18:1a:fc:86:81 timed out
<Souchiro_> $ synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1
<Souchiro_> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<ppetp> en messages tengo esto una y otra vez
<dylan66> !paste ppetp
<kubot> ppetp: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Souchiro> sale eso dylan66
<ppetp> ah perdon xd
<ppetp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283997/
<dylan66> instala el paquete synaptics desde centro de software
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284000/
<dominuskernel> ese es el error que me aparece cuandohago freeradius -X
<Souchiro_> dylan66,  http://i.imgur.com/eiICy.png
<Souchiro> eso tengo instalado
<ppetp> el syslog tiene 37mb , me es imposible manejarlo desde el mierdows este
<dominuskernel> si yo por ejemplo vuelvo a comentar las opciones sql ya deja de aparecerme el error pero no podría seguir configurando servidor freeradius.
<ppetp> dylan66: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284015/ ahi está un trozo del final del syslog
<dylan66> hay muchos errores relacionados con el bluetooh
<dylan66> puedes desactivarlo y probar la wifi?
<ppetp> si, ya lo he hecho, da igual
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> dylan66,  esta instalado, pero, no aparece :S
<Souchiro_> http://pastebin.com/QsMDnRV8
<Souchiro> o.o?
<ppetp> :)
<ppetp> ppetp dylan66: aún estás?
<ppetp> dylan66: aún estás?
<guampa> ppetp: mira a partir de la linea 400
<guampa> en el ultimo paste
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> help
<guampa> ppetp: los mensajes del network manager mientras configura la placa. en la linea 405 configura el metodo de autenticacion
<ppetp> ah ya, pero eso es de ayer. ç
<ppetp> Ayer hice muchas pruebas, hasta lo puse sin seguridad y tampoco conectaba
<guampa> ok
<ppetp> mira las ultimas que son con wep y todo como tiene que estar
<ppetp> bueno, gracias por las molestias de todas formas, ciertamente es extraño que no funcione
<ppetp> ah veo que las lineas qeu he pegado son de ayer
<ppetp> un segundo
<guampa> ppetp: que canal estas usando en el router?
<ppetp> ahora mismo el 11, pero he probado con el 6, 1, 4
<guampa> tiene modo automatico?
<ppetp> modo automatico?
<guampa> para que elija solo el canal
<ppetp> no
<guampa> hay muchos ap por la zona?
<ppetp> si tiene modo automatico en el tipo de autentificación, pero ahi no he tocado, está como open
<ppetp> no guampa, no muchos, casi ninguno
<omikron4> ppetp: cual es el problema.. acabo de llegar
<ppetp> omikron, que recuerdos xd
<ppetp> omikron4: me es imposible conectarme a esta red donde estoy ahora con linux
<ppetp> desde ubuntu 12.04 o puppy linux.
<omikron4> cual es el dispositivo que tienes
<ppetp> tengo 2 interfaces de red, uno broadcom interno en el portatil y otro tplink que he comprado hoy para la ocasión
<ppetp> tplink usb
<omikron4> las reconoce el sistema?
<ppetp> ambos son detectados correctamente
<ppetp> si
<ppetp> omikron4: en mi casa conecto sin problemas
<omikron4> y si las reconoce por que no se conectan? que mensaje te da?
<ppetp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284015/
<ppetp> no se porque no conecta
<ppetp> esos mensajes los da ubuntu, y puppy linux me daba este mensaje:
<ppetp> failed to obtain access point of network
<ppetp> ahora estoy con windows en el mismo laptop y la misma red sin problemas
<ppetp> con los 2 interfaces me daba el mismo error
<omikron4> has mirado el chipset?
<ppetp> que debo mirar del chipset?
<omikron4> es que para windows se hace el software..y  a veces. ubuntu detecta uno erroneo.. como puppy tambien es de ubuntu pues el error continua
<ppetp> no, puppy estoy usando la slacko que es derivada de slackware
<omikron4> lsusb o lspci dependiendo de como lo tengas si es usb o interna
<ppetp> el dispositivo usb externo lo he comprado hoy, pero normalmente me conecto con el interno sin problemas
<ppetp> si, eso está todo ok
<omikron4> saca el externo  vuelvelo a meter y pon en consola dmesg
<omikron4> las ultimas lineas las dedica al dispositivo recien conectado
<ppetp> es tplink TL-WN722N y usa el driver atheros
<ppetp> lo detecta correctamente
<ppetp> tiene el firmware y todo ok, ya lo comprobé
<guampa> el adaptador es dual wifi/BT ?
<ppetp> no.
<ppetp> es solo wifi
<omikron4> pues entonces trata de quitar el otro con rmmod driver
<omikron4> es decir, sudo rmmod driverdelinterno
<ppetp> si usa el b43, ok ahi voy, tengo que reiniciar, es esta misma maquina
<ppetp> ahora vuelvo
<omikron4> ppetp: espera
<omikron4> el b43 no esta en ubuntu ahora
<omikron4> es driver propietario
<ppetp> si correcto, lo he instalado desde configuración del sistema
<ppetp> he instalado el driver propietario, ya que el que trae ubuntu no soporta mi dispositivo, tiene que ser el broadacom STA
<omikron4> y solo esta cuando lo instalas una vez que ya has instalado el sistema y con otro.. lo mas probable es que no instalaras el sta del b43
<ppetp> si, he instalado el sta
<omikron4> ppetp: entonces se instalo mal.. deberias haber acudido a drivers adicionales de hardware
<ppetp> para el bcm4313 tiene que ser el sta
<omikron4> y activar el que te da.. porque si el kernel no coincide no funciona
<ppetp> omikron4: si, desde ahi es desde donde lo he instalado
<omikron4> pues ahora haz esto..
<omikron4> sudo rmmod wl
<omikron4> y despues...
<omikron4> sudo modprobe wl
<ppetp> ok lo voy a hacer, pero no creo que sea eso, en otras redes conecto sin problemas. El controlador está ok
<ppetp> un segundo, ahora vuelvo
<Souchiro> ayuda con la touchpad v.v
<ppetp> perdon, ya estoy aqui chicos
<ppetp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284091/
<ppetp> el paste despues de hacer rmmod y modprobe wl
<ppetp> voy a probar un poco más con el interface usb externo. Gracias por vuestra ayuda, espero volver desde el linux
<ppetp> ciaoo
<guampa> Signal level:0  Noise level:201
<Souchiro> no tengo scrol en el touchpado, ayuda....
<ignacio> algien me dice como configurar para que se escuche por los auriculares?
<ppetp> guampa: lo consegui!!
<ppetp> usando el dispositivo usb externo si que puedo conectar
<ppetp> menos mal
<guampa> bien che, que era?
<ppetp> pues no lo se, deshabilité todo lo relativo al broadcom y ya me cogío el tplink
<ppetp> sin problemas, jeje menos mal
<guampa> jaja, bueno me alegro man
<ppetp> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<ppetp> el portatil se lo va a quedar mi sobrino, a si que si tiene problemas ya le he agregado el canal al pidgin xd
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-17
<loadnat> necesito habilitar mi bluetoot con ubuntu 10.04, alguien me ayuda ?
<loadnat> necesito habilitar mi bluetoot con ubuntu 10.04, alguien me ayuda ?
<azn123> hi
<techno_x64> buenas
<juanhillo> hola alguien puede ayudarme
<techno_x64> q necesitas?
<juanhillo> hola gracias
<juanhillo> cuando estoy viendo un video en firefox y le pongo pantalla completa sale abajo plugin-container y no se pone la pantalla a full como lo puedo solucionar
<techno_x64> mmm
<techno_x64> has probado si en google chrome o otro navegador sucede eso mismo?
<juanhillo> uso chromiun y pasa lo mismo solo ke nomas pone un exe en vez de plugin-container
<juanhillo> gracias de todos modos
<Xavier89> hola
<Xavier89> que tal? como hago para que no me pida el cd room cuando instalo un paquete?
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<xangua> Xavier89: Centro de software, editar, origenes, desmarcas el cd
<Xavier89> hola amigos, soy nuevo en linux, que version de ubuntu me recomiendan?
<Tiffon> nas
<Dantes> colegas necesito un scripts para descargar los repos de medibuntu
<guampa> Dantes: como un script, nomas agregalo a tus repos si lo queres usar
<Dantes> jajaj
<Dantes> man estoy en Cuba
<Dantes> muy pero muy poco ancho de banda por aca para poner unas 200 maq
<Dantes> lo que ago es un mirror y las pc que se actualicen desde mi servidor
<guampa> para eso podes usar apt-proxy
<guampa> descargas una vez, y luego las demas maquinas usan ese proxy y descargan desde ahi
<Dantes> es que no puedo poner a todas las pc que se conecten a internet
<Dantes> porque es super lento
<guampa> no entendes
<guampa> descargan desde tu maquina local
<Dantes> le ago un espejo con debmirror
<guampa> solo actualizas una maquina y las demas actualizan desde esa
<Dantes> siip entiendo lo que me estas diciendo
<guampa> no desde internet
<Dantes> no has usado nunca debmirror
<Dantes> ¿?
<guampa> no
<Dantes> a pues
<Dantes> aca yo tengo el repo de ubuntu completo en el servidor
<Dantes> y con debmirror lo actualizo diario desde los repos oficiales
<Dantes> quiero hacer los mismo con medibuntu
<Dantes> pero lucid-staging no me descarga me da error
<guampa> Dantes: http://jhansonxi.blogspot.com.ar/2008/05/setting-up-local-repository-with.html
<guampa> ahi parece haber un script para lo que queres hacer
<sebyto> hola a todos
<sebyto> en que puedo ayudar?
<sebyto> guampa:hola
<sebyto> guampa: hola guampa,soy el sobrino de ppetp
<sebyto> guampa habla porfavor
<GridCube> sebyto, que necesitas?
<sebyto> GrydCube: hola
<GridCube> hola sebyto que problema tenes?
<sebyto> GrydCube: no necesito nada porque ya todo esta ok
<GridCube> sebyto, me alegro, entonces no uses este canal, por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe si solo queres hablar
<GridCube> este canal es para gente que tiene algun problema
<sebyto> quiero ayudar
<GridCube> :) entonces quedate tranquilo en este canal y cuando venga alguien que necesite ayuda se la provees de la mejor forma que puedas
<GridCube> sebyto, lee esto tambien por favor: http://www.innerzaurus.com/Ubuntu/los-canales-de-irc-de-ubuntu.html
<Chaterz> holas
<Chaterz> haber quien me hecha un cable con el audio de Ubuntu
<Chaterz> vamos que no hay audio y no cosigo solucionarlo.
<sebyto> ya volvi gridcube
<sebyto> quiero saber como se habla a una sola persona
<GridCube> sebyto, /msg nick
<GridCube> Chaterz, abri una terminal y ejecuta alsamixer
<bootex> que tal, buenas tardes
<GridCube> fijate que te dice
<Chaterz> GridCube, eso ya lo hice
<GridCube> hola bootex
<Chaterz> es cuestion de drivers
<Chaterz> creo
<GridCube> que te dice Chaterz ?
<Chaterz> todo al maximo
<GridCube> osea que dice que funciona?
<Chaterz> GridCube, si
<GridCube> que modelo te dice que tenes?
<Chaterz> es un portatil y aparece la cruz cuando aprieto FN subir volumen
<Chaterz> 1 seg
<GridCube> Chaterz, decime el modelo de la placa que te dice lspci | grep "Audio"
<Chaterz> chip realtek
<sebyto> sebyto, /msg GridCube es asi?
<d-arker> hola
<d-arker> buen dia
<Chaterz> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<Chaterz> GridCube, esa
<sebyto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1236145/
<d-arker> tengo un problema con mi lap, le instale ubuntu 12.04 pero al reiniciarlo no me aparece el grub
<d-arker> y se inicia 7 pero la instalacion me desplego q era correcta
<d-arker> :S
<d-arker> ke puedo hacer
<sebyto> instalalo y puedes eliminar un controlador o mas que no lo permiten
<Chaterz> GridCube, alguna idea?
<GridCube> d-arker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> Chaterz, estoy viendo
<Chaterz> a vale
<d-arker> GridCube, es k mi lap tiene 4 particiones
<GridCube> d-arker, no importa
<d-arker> y en la 3 esta instalada ubuntu- ya lo corri el cd live y efectivamente esta instalado
<GridCube> boot-repair arregla grub
<d-arker> pero tngo qdescargarlo
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> agragas el ppa en una live session de ubuntu
<GridCube> toma como 3 segundos
<GridCube> Chaterz, proba esto: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<sebyto> alguien me puede decir como uso el usb extero tp-link?
<sebyto> externo
<d-arker> ok, yo es toy en otra compu deja correr ubuntu live en la lap
<Chaterz> no hace nada GridCube
<GridCube> Chaterz, abri pavucontrol
<GridCube> y fijate que tu output este en los canales correctos
<sebyto> alguien me puede decir como uso el usb externo tp-link?
<GridCube> !paciencia sebyto
<kubot> sebyto: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<sebyto> kubot: calla puto
<kubot> sebyto: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Chaterz> nada GridCube igual
<GridCube> Chaterz, seguro que no funciona? probaste otros auriculares?
<Chaterz> si y nada
<GridCube> que raro che
<GridCube> proba en una terminal ejecutar sudo alsa force-unload
<GridCube> y luego sudo alsa force-reload
<Chaterz> pues igual
<GridCube> :/
<d-arker> GridCude ya estoy en el cdlive.
<d-arker> como instalo el grup
<GridCube> me suena muy raro que alsamixer ande y que no salga el audio
<GridCube> d-arker, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> luego: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<d-arker> GridCube automaticamente se instala en la particion 3 donde esta instalado ubuntu
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> se instala en la live session
<GridCube> en tu memoria ram por un rato, luego grub se instala en el mbr
<d-arker> ok sigo tus pasos xD
<GridCube> d-arker, boot-repair es el camino mas facil y seguro que conosco
<GridCube> luego esta la forma "correcta" de hacerlo que es sabiendo como jolines funciona grub
<Chaterz> GridCube, si tienes otra idea estoy por aqui
<d-arker> gridCube
<d-arker> ya me pareciuna pantalla
<d-arker> que me dice el EFI detectado compruebe opciones
<d-arker> y el boton aceptar
<d-arker> ke sigue ?
<GridCube> o... efi...
<GridCube> !efi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'efi'.
<GridCube> ni yo kubot
<GridCube> guampa, ping
<d-arker> :s
<guampa> yup
<GridCube> guampa, sabes algo de efi?
<guampa> poco
<guampa> cual es el problema?
<GridCube> yo no se como arreglar el mbr si usa efi y no bios
<GridCube> no le anda el grub guampa, le dije que usara boot-repair y este le dice que chequee las opciones de efi
<guampa> no se si efi soporta mbr, el particionado compatible nativo con efi es GPT
<GridCube> bueno no se por eso digo
<guampa> estas particionando desde cero el disco o ya tiene particiones d-arker?
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: buenas tardes.....
<d-arker> ya tiene particiones
<GridCube> d-arker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<d-arker> 4
<guampa> buenas ELETRONICO_HW
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: necesito 1 ayuda sobre squid
<d-arker> me aparece lo mismo :S
<guampa> d-arker: estas poniendo un disco en un sistema nuevo que tiene EFI?
<guampa> es decir, lo has conectado a un mother nuevo?
<d-arker> EFI detectado. compruebe las opciones
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo 25 Gigas para cache de squid..... como saber si se lleno esos 25 gigas?
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, es una particion dedicada?
<d-arker> Nose ni que es EFI JEJE
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube: no , no es
<GridCube> d-arker, efi es un dolor de cabezas
<guampa> d-arker: EFI es el sucesor del PC BIOS
<guampa> y es una tecnologia un tanto mas complicada y a la que ahora hay que ir migrando, a los tumbos como te toca hoy
<d-arker> es una lap
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, df /path/to/cache
<d-arker> asus
<guampa> d-arker: le has puesto un disco nuevo a la lap?
<d-arker> no, es nueva la lap tiene el 7, y le quise instalar ubuntu
<d-arker> y nada
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: como dice GridCube, usa el programa df para consultar cuanto ocupa un arbol de directorios, df -sh /path/to/cache te da un sumario de todo lo que ocupa ese arbol
<guampa> d-arker: ok, dejame ver si te puedo asistir, esto progresivamente va a ser una consulta cada vez mas comun
<guampa> el ubuntu es la ultima version ?
<GridCube> si, comun
<d-arker> ok
<guampa> que modelo de notebook es d-arker
<d-arker> es una lap ASUS
<guampa> y el modelo?
<d-arker> x55a
<d-arker> i s reinstalo otra vez el sistema ubuntu
<d-arker> ?
<guampa> d-arker: a los manotazos sin saber no lo vas a poder instalar, sino es pa perder el tiempo
<guampa> aca hay guias que encuentro en la wiki de ubuntu
<guampa> pero es necesario saber cosas de tu bios, y por eso quiero saber el modelo
<guampa> sino, te paso el link y vos proba
<guampa> cualquier cosa volves a consultar
<d-arker> es X55A
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahi estoy bajando el manual
<dominuskernel> Hola a todo el mundo
<dominuskernel> todavia sigo liado con el servidor radius
<guampa> d-arker: te vino con win7, no win8 entonces?
<dominuskernel> no consigo que me funciones
<dominuskernel> cuando descomento las opciones sql del archivo default me da error el servidor freeradius
<dominuskernel> al hacer freeradius -X me sale lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285440/
<d-arker> SI tiene win 7
<guampa> d-arker: sabes entrar al setup?
<d-arker> si
<guampa> ok, entra y fijate en boot
<guampa> si dice UEFI boot enabled o disabled
<d-arker> ok
<d-arker> UEFI Boot : Enabled
<guampa> bien
<guampa> hay que instalar ubuntu en EFI mode
<guampa> tenes que tener el cd de instalacion de 64 bits. lo tenes?
<d-arker> si
<d-arker> guampa lo instalo ? o que sige
<guampa> veo dos opciones en la guia, una instalar desde cero nuevamente y la otra usar boot-repair
<GridCube> :P que yo le dije
<guampa> pero boot repair seria bajar otro livecd distinto
<GridCube> ?
<guampa> intentemos instalarlo nuevamente si les parece
<GridCube> ya lo tenia funcionando a bootrepair?
<guampa> ah si?
<GridCube> si por eso te dije
<guampa> entonces tiene el "ubuntu secure remix"?
<GridCube> no
<d-arker> una pregunta ?
<GridCube> le dije que ponga el ppa de boot-repair
<guampa> si d-arker
<GridCube> mande d-arker :)
<d-arker> el bios me da dos opcones para arrencar el cd
<guampa> tiene que arrancar como UEFI
<d-arker> una es UEFI: Y  el nombre de la dvd
<guampa> esa es
<d-arker> y el p2: y el nombre de la dvd
<d-arker> ok
<guampa> lo que no entiendo GridCube es lo del ppa, si no puede bootear
<d-arker> upss
<guampa> que ppa?
<d-arker> eerrro
<d-arker> me mando
<GridCube> el del livecd
<guampa> que error?
<d-arker> fue rapida la pantalla no existe algun archivo
<d-arker> pero me mando otra
<d-arker> k dice
<d-arker> gnu grub version 1.99-21bunbut31
<d-arker> try ubuntu without installing
<d-arker> install ubuntu
<d-arker> y check disc for defects
<d-arker> ??? k ago
<guampa> espera
<d-arker> ok
<guampa> try ubuntu
<TheDary> Hola
<d-arker> ok listo
<TheDary> Alguien me podria responder una pregunta u
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<d-arker> guampa si pasa algo te aviso sip xD se esta instalando
<guampa> d-arker: try ubuntu te va a mandar al livecd
<guampa> desde ahi vamos a hacer lo que dice GridCube, instalar el ppa de boot-repair, e intentar instalar correctamente el ubuntu que ya instalaste en el disco
<d-arker> ok
<TheDary> Que daemons podria deshabilitar para que mi ubuntu corra mas rapido con 512mb de ram, instale xubuntu ara que tuviera menos peso el entorno... ¿Qué cosas podria deshabilitar?
<d-arker> guampa cuando corremos el cdlive, y nos vamos a mipc aparece aii como disco duro verdad, ?
<guampa> "aii" ?
<d-arker> equipo jajaja
<itxshell> Buen día
<guampa> d-arker: si creo que sip, bueno abri una terminal y a agregar el ppa
<d-arker> listo guamapa ya entre a ubuntu live
<guampa> cuando estes en la terminal
<guampa> pone: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<d-arker> listo guampa
<guampa> ahora instalar el programita: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<guampa> te lo va a arrancar solo ni bien lo instale
<d-arker> se esta descargado
<guampa> bien
<d-arker> uffff :(
<d-arker> el mismo herror
<d-arker> :(
<d-arker> :(
<d-arker> guampa
<guampa> que error?
<d-arker> el mis error de hace rato
<d-arker> creo q alo mejor borre es particion o no se
<d-arker> como puedo saber si tengo instalado ubuntu
<guampa> cual es el error que te da? si es largo pegalo en pastebin
<d-arker> guampa file system es un disco fisico
<guampa> o decime el dexto
<guampa> *texto
<guampa> no, file system es un sistema de archivos
<d-arker> por es el unico q me aparece
<d-arker> :S
<d-arker> a lo mejro no se isntalo :(
<d-arker> error EFI detected, cheke opciones
<guampa> y ahi termina? no aparece ninguna ventana ni nada?
<d-arker> si me parece boot repair y escaniando
<d-arker> pero despues me manda boot repar y me da error ese y le doy ok
<d-arker> y me manda create a bootinfo summary
<guampa> ok
<guampa> dale que si cree el sumario y aplicar
<d-arker> ok
<d-arker> ya me apare se otra pantalla
<d-arker> please write on a paper the followin url y ok
<guampa> eso, pasa la direccion aca
<d-arker> htpp://paste.ubuntu.com/1285509/
<guampa> ok
<d-arker> k pasa guampa :S
<guampa> nada, que bueno ese url tiene un monton de info util
<d-arker> pero q sige ? :(
<guampa> d-arker: teneme paciencia porque es bastante info y estoy aprendiendo sobre la marcha
<d-arker> oye pero si esta instaldo ubntu verdad ?
<guampa> por lo que dice el reporte si, miralo en un browser si podes
<guampa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285509
<dominuskernel> no lo entiendo sigo diversos manuales para montar el servidor radius y es imposible no me funciona
<d-arker> si lo estoy viendo
<d-arker> guampa
<d-arker> te dire todod desde el principio
<d-arker> a lo mejor te sirve
<d-arker> sale
<guampa> ok, trata de poner todo lo que puedas en una sola linea
<dominuskernel> por ejemplo en phpmyadmin importo los archivos schema.sql y nas.sql y cuando le doy a la base de datos de radius me sale que no tiene tabla
<guampa> dominuskernel: fijate si phpmyadmin te muestra que existan las tablas, y verifica la autenticacion
<guampa> trata de conectar con el usuario que usas desde freeradius
<d-arker> aller descarge ubuntu 64 bits, lo que me lo instale en la compu en la primera opcion, instalar junto a ubuntu, total le di q si, para no tener problemas con el grub, pero a la mita de la instalacion me marco error al cargar datos, al iniciar windows 7 tenia otra particion, lo volvi a que mar e iso en otro cd, y el mismo error, .y creo se creo otra particion
<d-arker> en la noche descarge laimagen otra vez, lo instale, y todo bien, pero al final me decia error con el grub, y elegi otro disc para instar el grub, y di aceptar y me dijo lainstalacion fue un exito y al inicar igal solo winds
<dominuskernel> si puedo entrar con el usuario freeradius
<guampa> d-arker: intentemos instalar desde cero
<d-arker> ok
<dominuskernel> guampa: lo acabo de comprobar ahora mismo y con el usuario radius creado en freeradius si puedo entrar a phpmyadmin pero al acceder a la base de datos radius no me sale ninguna tabla
<guampa> ahora vuelvo, disculpen un minuto
<d-arker> en UEFI frifix no existe  me manda ese error
<d-arker> y me aparece la misma pantalla try , instal y check defek
<dominuskernel> jajajajaaj
<dominuskernel> lol
<d-arker> cual eligo guampa
<dominuskernel> guampa: que soy poco listo que era un problema de los permisos
<dominuskernel> ya ta
<dominuskernel> una pregunta como puedo darle permisos a un usuario en concreto
<dominuskernel> es que por ejemplo si a un archivo yo pongo chmod a+rw archivo le doy permiso a todos los usuaros
<GridCube> con numeros
<dominuskernel> pero quiero darle permiso a uno en contreto
<GridCube> man chmod
<d-arker> guampa??? necesito de tu ayuda
<guampa> d-arker: disculpa, me tuve que ausentar como dije
<d-arker> guapa estoy instalando lo otra vez
<d-arker> me aparecen las tres opciones
<guampa> ok, deja ver
<d-arker> instalr ubuntu-7,  borrar 7y algo mas
<guampa> la tercera
<guampa> algo mas
<d-arker> ok listo
<guampa> dominuskernel: a que le queres dar permisos
<guampa> d-arker: que te muestra la pantalla ahora
<d-arker> 10 particiones
<dominuskernel> a nas.sql de rw a un usuario en contreto en este caso radius
<d-arker> la primera dice sad1=efi, sda2 desconocido, sda3 win7, sda9 fat32, sda4 ntfs, sda6 biosgrub, sda7 ntfs, sda8 swap, sda5 ntfs
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: para el propietario, u+rw
<buenaventura> para el grupo g, para todos a
<buenaventura> user, group, all
<dominuskernel> mira un ejemplo yo soy root y le quiero dar a un archivo permiso a radius
<dominuskernel> no hay ninguna manera
<dominuskernel> que no se darselo a todos
<dominuskernel> sino a radius solamente
<GridCube> hacele un chown
<guampa> d-arker: bueno aver habria que hacer espacio para el ubuntu
<guampa> es por eso que ha fallado tambien tu instalacion, hay que redimensionar una particion de las de win para hacer lugar
<guampa> sino no tenes donde instalar el ubuntu
<guampa> dominuskernel: tenes que hacer que el usuario radius sea propietario del archivo
<guampa> chown radius <archivo>
<d-arker> la verdad las particiones no las ocupo guampa
<dominuskernel> a ok muchas gracias
<d-arker> de hecho estoy biendo q tengo instalado
<guampa> d-arker: te muestra espacio libre?
<guampa> cuanto espacio libre tiene?
<d-arker> mira la particion sda4 tiene 84529mb yocupado 3221mb
<d-arker> lo raro es q es ntfs es decir es linuz
<guampa> no
<guampa> ntfs == windows
<guampa> son todas particiones de windows
<guampa> y no tenes espacio libre, o sea sin particionar
<guampa> lo que tenes es espacio libre dentro de las particiones
<d-arker> si
<guampa> por eso para hacer una nueva particion hay que achicar alguna
<guampa> sino no podes hacer una nueva particion para tu ubuntu
<d-arker> amm lo puedo instalar en sda9 es fat32 pero no tengo nada
<d-arker> solo 33 mb  utilizado
<bilbotarra> Hola, necesito una solución para instalar un paquete source, cuando hago el comando 'make' en la konsola, me sale así: "make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto."
<bilbotarra> qué quiere decir esto? Gracias
<guampa> d-arker: pero que hay en esa particion? hay datos importantes o algo asi?
<guampa> bilbotarra: que paquete estas instalando?
<d-arker> noo esta en blanco
<guampa> d-arker: entonces tenes que formatearla con un sistema de archivos para linux, como ext4 e instalar ahi
<guampa> vfat no es un sistema que puedas usar para instalar ubuntu
<bilbotarra> el paquete es openuniverse-1.0beta3.tar.gz
<d-arker> una pregunta en sda6  hay biosgrub
<d-arker> k es eso ?
<d-arker> nada importante
<d-arker> ke afecte la instalacion
<guampa> d-arker: no, solo formatea sda9 con ext4 y marcala para instalar el sistema raiz /
<guampa> bilbotarra: ese programa esta en los repos de ubuntu
<bilbotarra> me preguntas, guampa?
<guampa> no, te digo que esta en los repos, no necesitas compilar nada
<bilbotarra> ya, pero quiero aprender a instalar un paquete source vía la konsola
<guampa> !compile | bilbotarra
<kubot> bilbotarra: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<guampa> fijate en ese link hay una guia
<bilbotarra> está en inglés?
<guampa> si
<bilbotarra> sé los comandos que hay que hacer
<bilbotarra> primero he tecleado ./configure sin problemas
<bilbotarra> yluego con el comando make y ahí empieza el problema
<guampa> consulta en #ubuntu-es-cafe a lo mejor alguien te ayuda ahi
<bilbotarra> vale, gracias, guampa
<guampa> no es un problema especifico de ubuntu, y el paquete esta en los repos
<d-arker> guampa listo aver k pasa xD instalando
<d-arker> vengo guampa sip
<dominuskernel> ya esta ya me funciona freeradius
<dominuskernel> ahora solo me falta configurarlo
<dominuskernel> en este vídeo dice perfectamente como configurarlo
<dominuskernel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5GPWvD0ralQ
<dominuskernel> me ha sido de gran ayuda
<dominuskernel> mas que los demás manuales
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> estoy usando el chat de Thunderbird
<Vero2> alguien me ve?
<guampa> si
<Vero2> que bien
<guampa> ayer entro otro tambien con el chat de thunderbird
<Vero2> si es nuevo
<Vero2> yo generalmente uso Chatzilla
<guampa> bueh, si ponen un cliente irc en un browser, porque no lo van a poner en un cliente de mail :)
<Vero2> si, está bueno
<Vero2> granjero estás?
<Vero2> no parece tener privado
<m4v> el navegador de archivos necesita un chat también
<Vero2> es broma?
<d-arker> guampa gracias ya que do
<d-arker> mi lap tiene ubuntu :P
<guampa> d-arker: anda?
<guampa> vamooooooooooooos
<d-arker> jjiijij
<guampa> bien :D
<d-arker> kres k es necesario instalr combiz :P para mejor apariencia hahah
 * guampa cierra las 144 pestañas de informacion sobre el problema de d-arker
<m4v> Vero2: :P
<guampa> compiz? eh va en gustos, es mi wm favorito pero no se si funciona en 12.04 al menos como funcionaba antes con gnome2
 * m4v le da una medalla a guampa
 * guampa luce su medalla de instalador UEFI profesional
<guampa> creo que unity esta implementado como un plugin de compiz
<d-arker> oye guampa k rapido esta heee mas k 7 :P
<guampa> :P
<Vero2> m4v así que me sacas la lengua, buaaaaa
<Vero2> granjero parece que el chat privado no funciona...
<Vero2> No me convence mucho este chat
<gabriel> Buenas tardes. ¿Alguien sabe hacer funcionar el plugin wallpaper en ubuntu 12.04? Es para que las caras del cubo tengan diferentes fondos.
<d-arker> oye guama eso lanzadores de acceso directoque aparecen avajo dela pantalla ,como os,
<guampa> d-arker: ah sobre el entorno grafico no te puedo ayudar, no he usado unity aun
<d-arker> me informaree guampa a googlear muchas gracias :P
<guampa> de nada :)
<AlexLikeRock> gabriel eso yo lo ago con KDE
<gabriel> AlexLikeRock no entiendo bien. ¿Que querés decir?
<d-arker> guampa :S
<d-arker> te gk
<d-arker> tengo un erro no puedo acceder a windws 7
<d-arker> :S
<guampa> que error?
<d-arker> error : invalid EFI file path
<d-arker> U.u
<guampa> eso cuando le das al grub para que arranque win7?
<guampa> es el unico mensaje que aparece?
<d-arker> si
<d-arker> entra bien al ubuntu :P y rapido
<d-arker> pero necesito el 7
<d-arker> ammm eldetallee
<d-arker> es k mira en el bios me sale la opcion de arrancar con winds 7 y si entra
<d-arker> de hecho estoy en windows 7
<guampa> y entonces?
<guampa> no podes acceder pero estas en win7 ?
<d-arker> no me expliq en el grub
<d-arker> me aparece win7  doy enter
<d-arker> error : invalid EFI file path
<guampa> ah ok ok
<d-arker> no entra
<guampa> bien, al menos sabemos que arranca el win7
<d-arker> si lo arranca pero desde el bios y entra normal
<d-arker> no esta dañado xD
<d-arker> y en recobery unknown comman drivermap
<d-arker> y errror invalid efil path
<gabriel> AlexLikeRock probé reiniciando y ejecutando el gnome twak tool con sudo pero no se modifíca nada.
<guampa> d-arker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1024383
<guampa> ahi uno lo reparo con ... chachaaan : boot-repair
<guampa> anda a tu ubuntu, instala boot-repair
<guampa> que ahora va a quedar instalado ya en tu ubuntu permanente
<d-arker> ok, le are en la tarde ire a trabajar :(
<d-arker> jjjjjjajajaj
<guampa> okaz, si yo tambien para variar nomas
<d-arker> oye guampa con winw puedo instalar todo los .exe
<guampa> algunos van a andar mejor que otros, consulta el sitio de wine que tiene una base de datos con cuan bien anda cada programa
<guampa> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<dominuskernel> no todo pero últimamente se puede ejecutar muchos programas .exe con wine
<d-arker> ok bueno me retiro amig y gracias en la noche le avanzzo
<d-arker> bye.
<dominuskernel> ahora me voy a pone a instalar y configurar daloradius haber si tengo suerte
<dominuskernel> por cierto esto es valido chmod a-rw schema.sql nas.sql
<dominuskernel> para quetar permiso a dos archivos a la vez
<dominuskernel> ?
<guampa> si
<dominuskernel> ok gracias guampa
<mimecar> estas dando permisos a un archivo de sql?
<dominuskernel> si
<dominuskernel> es para poder manejarlo con otro usuarios
<dominuskernel> pero lo que estaba es quitandoles permisos
<mimecar> los usuarios de la base de datos son diferentes a los del sistema
<dominuskernel> para pasarselo con chown a otro usuario
<dominuskernel> lo se pero si no le paso permiso al usuario que maneja el entorno de escritorio no puedo ver las tablas sql desde phpmyadmin
<mimecar> sigo sin ver la relación
<dominuskernel> y esta comprobado que de esta manera si lo puedo ver
<mimecar> mysql tiene usuarios propios
<mimecar> si les das los permisos podrás verlo
<dominuskernel> no puedo dar permisos a los usuarios de mysql ya que me devuelve chown que no existen
<mimecar> no tienes que usar chown con los usuarios de mysql
<dominuskernel> la relación creo que esta aunque no me hagas mucho caso es que como el explorado lo ejecuto desde mi usuario principal si no tiene permiso para ver y escribir esos archivos no puedo verlos ni modificarlos
<dominuskernel> por lo menos es lo que me paso
<dominuskernel> ya no se
<dominuskernel> como te he dicho antes no soy ningún experto en la materia
<dominuskernel> solo un que quiere aprender
<dominuskernel> pero ya que me has contado
<dominuskernel> ¿como doy permisos a los usuarios de mysql?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=crear+usuario+mysql
<dominuskernel> ok gracias
<dominuskernel> no lo entiendo al hacer radtest no me responde el servidor sino que me pone radclient: no response from server for ID 30 socket 3
<dominuskernel> el freeradius esta corriendo
<dominuskernel> y al poner freeradius -X
<dominuskernel> me da todo correcto
<dominuskernel> y el puerto 1812 esta abierto del router
<dominuskernel> valla tortura el montar un servidor radius
<unrar> Hola
<julian> Hola! como hago para desconectarme de wvdial sin tener que cerrar el terminal?
<guampa> ctrl+c
<Costeelation> hola chicos alguien sabe como se llama esa aplicacion para cambiarle el color a gtk+?
<Costeelation> me aburrí del naranja
<Costeelation> iujuuuuu
<m4v> ni idea, pero yo uso kubuntu.
<Costeelation> mmm no recuerdo donde fue que vi esa aplicacion, es muy util y sencilla
<cousteau> "apariencia"?
<Costeelation> ahi se cambia el tema :/
<Costeelation> yo quiero ambiance pero no naranja... como lo tenia antes
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-18
<ocrpy> buenas
<ocrpy> alguien esta despierto?
<l0ui625> alguien tiene ya el 12.10?
<chilicuil> hola ocrpy o/
<chilicuil> l0ui625: sip, en una maquina virtual
<ocrpy> alguien puede ayudarme
<chilicuil> yo podria intentarlo ocrpy
<l0ui625> chilicuil pero el final release?
<ocrpy> sabes como volver a ver la particion de windows en ubuntu despues de instalar el grub?
<l0ui625> ya te comente como ocrpy
<ocrpy> pero tu me dices poniendo el dvd de windows
<ocrpy> esq no es problema de windows
<l0ui625> es la forma mas facil
<chilicuil> ocrpy: te puedo ayudar por este canal, por MP no
<ocrpy> es adentro de ubuntu el problema no le ve a la particion de windows nose si me explico
<chilicuil> ocrpy: ver la particion de windows.., mmm, si quieres ver los datos, los puedes ver 'montando' esas particiones
<ocrpy> puedo iniciar windows y ubuntu
<ocrpy> es q ni aparece para montar
<chilicuil> ocrpy: puedes abrir una terminal y escribir $ sudo fdisk -l ?
<ocrpy> si
<ocrpy> y despues :S
<chilicuil> ocrpy: que te sale?, puedes subir el resultado a
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chilicuil> l0ui625: sip, tienes un problema con el final release?
<ocrpy> no puedo la tengo en la laptop :(
<ocrpy> pero si me aparece la particion ntfs
<ocrpy> la sda1 es la ntfs
<ocrpy> pero ubuntu no la ve
<chilicuil> si la ve, solo que no la esta montando automaticamente
<ocrpy> si eso
<ocrpy> y q le tengo q hacer para q la vuelva a ver?
<ocrpy> alguna idea? jeje
<ocrpy> cuando entro a equipo nomas veo la carpeta sistema de archivos
<l0ui625> chilicuil : ya tienes el final release? donde lo bajo?
<chilicuil> l0ui625: si ya tienes el beta, solo necesitas actualizar, $ sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chilicuil> ocrpy: sip, puedes automontarlo desde /etc/fstab o intentaar arreglar nautilus
<ocrpy> umm creo q no saben..
<ocrpy> que es nautilus?
<chilicuil> nautilus es el gestor de archivos
<ocrpy> ah ok..disculpa q no sepa pero soy aun nuevo en ubuntu
<ocrpy> creo q algo hice mal al instalar de nuevo el grub
<ocrpy> en el boot me inicia windows ya por lo menos tambien pero quiero que ubuntu le vea a windows nose si es por lo del nautilus
<ocrpy> no hay algun update para que se arregle solo? pregunto
<chilicuil> ocrpy: puedes usar ntfs-config
<ocrpy> en el terminal?
<chilicuil> ocrpy: instalalo, agrega tus particiones de windows, y se montaran automaticamente
<chilicuil> ocrpy: sip
<chilicuil> |http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/heres-two-methods-to-mount-automatically-ntfs-drive-in-ubuntu-12-04.html ocrpy
<ocrpy> ok gracias lo chequearé
<l0ui625> no me sale nada :s
<l0ui625> me dice que no hay nada que actualizar
<chilicuil> l0ui625: entonces ya estas en la ultima version =D
<l0ui625> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<l0ui625> ...
<chilicuil> l0ui625: eso de beta, alfa y final release, solo son etiquetas, una vez que instalas ubuntu quantal, o la version en desarrollo, puedes tener la ultima version con $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chilicuil> l0ui625: es como con la version 12.04.1, no necesito hacer nada especifico para tenerla, al mantener las actualizaciones la tendre
<l0ui625> ohhhh
<l0ui625> no sabia eso
<l0ui625> actualize todos los dias desde update manager
<chilicuil> l0ui625: entonces sin darte cuenta siempre mantuviste la ultima version
<chilicuil> l0ui625: cuando se libere 'oficialmente' quantal, no sentiras muchos cambios, probablemnete solo cambien un par de paquetes, no te vayas a desepcionar
<chilicuil> l0ui625: ahora, si te ha gustado la experiencia y deseas repetirla para el nuevo ciclo, para 13.04, un par de semanas despues de que salga quantal puedes correr $ sudo do-release-update -d y tendras la ultima version en desarrollo, la 13.04
<l0ui625> ohhh pero el 12.10 beta al principio tenia demaciados bugs
<l0ui625> con razon ahora lo siento super mas estable
<l0ui625> que decepcion esperaba un WOW!
<chilicuil> l0ui625: en las ultimas semanas, antes de la liberan muchas actualizaciones, nadie quiere dejar un error demasiado grave, una vez que sale, los repositorios se congelan, y es muy dificil introducir cualquier cambio, por mas pequeño que sea
<l0ui625> si eso esta genial
<l0ui625> de donde eres chilicuil
<chilicuil> por eso las personas como tu, que prueban la version en desarrollo, valen su peso en oro, en la comunidad se les tiene mucho respeto, si quieres, y aun te interesa, hasta puedes ser parte del equipo ubuntu-testing
<chilicuil> l0ui625: de mexico, y tu?
<l0ui625> tambien
<l0ui625> de que parte?
<chilicuil> del centro l0ui625
<l0ui625> monterrey
<l0ui625> en mexico no todos estamos retrasados como para seguir en windows
<chilicuil> es una lastima que estes tan lejos l0ui625 , vamos a hacer un release party por aqui, y te lo perderas =P
<ocrpy> chilicuil muchas gracias ya me funciona jeje
<xangua> l0ui625: vente pa #ubuntu-mx ;) ubuntu mexico
<chilicuil> ocrpy: coool
<ocrpy> pero el nombre motando quedo a sda1 creo q antes decia windows :p
<l0ui625> chilicuil estas en ubuntu-mx?
<l0ui625> que mala suerte de que parte exactamente?
<chilicuil> hahaha, ouch, ocrpy , aummm, bueno, supongo que se podria cambiar.., solo seria cosa de descubrir que hace exactamente ntfs-config
<chilicuil> l0ui625: sip, tambien estoy ahi, y será en el distrito federal, en un bar de mala muerte por coyoacan
<l0ui625> JAJAJAJAJJAAJAJJA
<rodrigo> marlin
<rodrigo> buenas
<rodrigo> me acabo eh instalado marlin
<rodrigo> y me ha gustado bastante mas que nautilus
<rodrigo> a alguien se le ocurre o sabe como hacer que marlin tome otro tema que no sea el del sistema
<rodrigo> ?
<rodrigo> nadie?
<rodrigo> alguien sabe como hacer que una aplicaion no tome el tema del sistema y tome otro tema?
<rodrigo> por ejemplo marlin. Muchas gracias
<aldi> hola gente.. hay alguien?
<aldi> hola.. alguien sabe a que hora sale Ubuntu 12.10? en Costa Rica, y aun no sale...
<Dantes> hola aldi
<Dantes> man no tengo ni idea de a que hora sale
<pipo65> mis amigas salen de noche , ubuntu ni idea :p
<aldi> hola gente!!
<aldi> jajaja... pues ni modo a esperar... solo que estoy deseoso de usarlo xD
<techno_x64> hola ubuntteros ya les sale otra version cuando?
<Dantes> si es como 12.04 ni lo quiero ver
<aldi> hoy.. pero ni idea de la hora
<techno_x64> Dantes, yo deje de usar ubuntu hace 3 meses :P
<aldi> a veces las versiones .10 son las mejores... por eso lo quiero, Dantes
<aldi> y cual usas ahora?
<Dantes> no yo estoy para atras
<Dantes> ando por la 10.04
<techno_x64> yo ando archlinux
<aldi> aaaah archlinux! mucha gente me ha recomendado!! :)
<Dantes> recurso y pocicion no me permite usar lo mas nuevo
<techno_x64> aldi, archlinux te podria decir q le gana a ubuntu e incluso debian en velocidad de calculo etc
<Dantes> archlinux es muy usado aca en Cuba
<techno_x64> aldi el nuevo ubutnu se llama quantal no?
<techno_x64> Dantes,  pocos usan arch por q e smuy compleja y la instalacion no es grafica es a terminal
<Dantes> lo se lo eh visto
<aldi> quantal quetzal.. o algo asi!!
<Dantes> lo usan porque es muy liviano
<aldi> a veces uso mas terminal que otra cosa.. jeje
<techno_x64> en pocas horas ya estara para descarga ya me fije
<BreoganGal> hola
<aldi> pocas horas??? noooo.. lo quiero yaaa
<techno_x64> encuentro puros src-iso del nuevo ubuntu jaja
<techno_x64> ya casi suben el iso
<guampa> amigos les pido que dejen el canal para consultas, el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<aldi> vamonos alla entonces!! :)
<techno_x64> aldi,  ya te la tengo
<techno_x64> perdon guampa paso el link a este amigo aqui dle nuevo ubuntu y ya
<techno_x64> aldi mira http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/quantal/release/source/ubuntu-12.10-src-1.iso
<aldi> no!!!!!!!!!!
<aldi> que bueno!!!!!
<aldi> 4.5??????????????????????
<aldi> wew!!!!
<aldi> mmm no se descarga :S
<techno_x64> puede ser q aun la estan montando
<techno_x64> espera un poco
<aldi> aaaaah ok!! :)
<BreoganGal> impacientes por el 12.10 eh, jja
<aldi> siiiii... deseando yaaa
<BreoganGal> haber si en las proximas horas lo suben
<daniel_> Hola ¿Alguien ya ha descargado la versión 12.10?
<daniel_> Yo he buscado pero en la página oficial solo aparece la 12.4.1
<guampa> no esta liberada aun
<guampa> cuando se libere aparecera indicado en el topic del canal
<daniel_> Estoy descargando en esta página pero no estoy seguro de que sea la final: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<guampa> por favor, no posteen links de descarga hasta tanto no se libere la nueva version
<daniel_> Si aún no la han liberado ¿Por qué en el calendario de lanzamiento dice que es hoy? y  ¿ Por qué aparece coming son en donde aparecían los días que faltaban?
<guampa> daniel_: todavia falta para que termine el dia
<daniel_> Lo siento, es solo que me parece raro
<guampa> cuando se libere, se anunciara en el topic
<daniel_> Donde es eso?
<guampa> /topic
<daniel_> si, donde es topi?
<guampa> pues escribe eso que puse para verlo
<daniel_> en la terminal?
<guampa> no aqui mismo
<guampa> es el tema del canal, lo primero a leer cuando entras a un canal
<daniel_> Y la  versión estudio es liberada al mismo tiempo que la de escritorio?
<guampa> normalmente se libera un tiempo despues, segun entiendo
<daniel_> mmm, muy amable. Entonces esperaré, aunque estoy algo impaciente por probarla
<guampa> pueden seguir de cerca el release en #ubuntu-release-party
<daniel_> Cada vez es mejor
<aldi> nada del release 12.10??
<daniel_> Que excelente, ya está la versión 12.10 y también para studio
<aldi> donde?
<daniel_> en la página oficial www.ubuntu.com
<daniel_>  y en la opción download
<aldi> YESSSSS!!!!!
<aldi>  gracias!!!
<daniel_> ahora ubuntu studio, es su página oficial ubuntustudio.org/downlad/
<d-arker> hola amigos estoy tratando de recuperar el grub para qe arranque win7 y no he podido ?
<linux> guampa buenos dias
<linux> instale ubuntu 12 con 7 i en el grub no arranca windows 7 :(
<AlexLikeRock> linux; sudo update-grub
<linux> hay realice eso alexlikerock
<linux> me menada este mensaje
<linux> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic
<linux> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-29-generic
<linux> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<linux> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<linux> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda5
<linux> done
<AlexLikeRock> ok, reinicia y prueba ;-)
<linux> ok vuelvo reiniciando
<linux> mismo error :(
<linux> AlexLiKeRock me da el mismo error
<AlexLikeRock> pero si trata d cargar Güindo$? o nisikiera  lo intenta ?
<linux> si me aparecre el grub
<linux> pero al elegir l opcion win7
<linux> me aparece este error
<linux> error: invalid EFI file path.
<AlexLikeRock> sorry, no idea, ccon eso, busca en guugle ese error
<linux> :(
<MrTulias> linux: tienes particionado gpt, ¿no? Echale un vistazo a esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/173252#.UIBFM3Y26tJ
<AlexLikeRock> porejemplo :      ayuda error: invalid EFI file path  ubuntu
<linux> ok :( chekare aver k peudo haer
<MrTulias> Buenas. Tengo intención de borrar el ubuntu 12 y reinstalarlo de nuevo (instalación "limpia"). ¿Podría de alguna manera guardar los marcadores del firefox o toca lápiz y papel?
<MrTulias> Le instalé xubuntu-desktop y ahora le cuesta mucho arrancar
<lanber> alguien sabe que se puede hacer cuando ubuntu se queda bloqueado
<xangua> MrTulias: marcadores > organizar marcadores
<MrTulias> ok. Gracias
<al11505071> alexlikerock
<al11505071> actuaiza la lap yya no entra cuando le pongo la contraseña
<al11505071> :S
<al11505071> :(
<al11505071> :(
<AlexLikeRock> q aparece ?
<AlexLikeRock> pantalla negra ?  un recuadrito ?   se keda el cursor dando bueltas ?
<AlexLikeRock> una terminal ?
<al11505071> aparece una pantalla negra
<al11505071> i unas letritas
<al11505071> AlexLikeRock  desde la bios s puedo entrar al 7
<al11505071> pero desde el grup no
<al11505071> y horira se actrualizo y arranca normal
<al11505071> entra al inicio para dar entrada al usuario, pero le doi key  y me aparece ese error orita estoy en otra compu
<AlexLikeRock> :-S
<AlexLikeRock> dices q ese error te lo da al entrar a ubuntu ¿es correcto?
<AlexLikeRock> q dice las letritas ???
<MrTulias> AlexLikeRock, no te lee, se fue
<AlexLikeRock> haa :-(
<AlexLikeRock> como se activa el .... nose ke ayudante del nick ?
<AlexLikeRock> para evitar esto ?
<AlexLikeRock> en xchat
<AlexLikeRock> la lo e buscado y no lo ayo :-0
<MrTulias> lo que? La lista de usuarios en ver -> lista de usuarios (Ctrl+f7)
<AlexLikeRock> nop
<AlexLikeRock> al una funcion extra , q es como un predictado del nick
<AlexLikeRock> y si el usuario ya se fue y pones el nombre , te ase dar cuenta q ya se fue
<AlexLikeRock> nose como explicarllo pues no lo e usado
<MrTulias> Yo tampoco
<AlexLikeRock> o.O
<AlexLikeRock> -.-U
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - (Aconsejable esperar 1 semana) Descargar Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 LTS y 12.10
<rodrigo897> hola
<rodrigo897> quiero que una aplicacion tenga un tema gtk distinto al del sistema
<rodrigo897> alguien sabe como hacer eso?
<rodrigo897> hace rato que estoy con eso y no doy con la tecla
<AlexLikeRock> hola
<AlexLikeRock>  q pasa ?
<rodrigo897> buenas
<AlexLikeRock> has tu pregunta
<rodrigo897> viste marlin, el explorador de archivos
<AlexLikeRock> :-S
<rodrigo897> me gustaria que tome un tema ftk distinto al del sistema
<rodrigo897> entendes?
<rodrigo897> *ftk = GTK
<rodrigo897> je
<AlexLikeRock> ya buscaste en google , antes de preguntar ?
<rodrigo897> si
<rodrigo897> eh intentado un par de cosas
<rodrigo897> una en gtk3 hay una carpeta que dice app
<rodrigo897> meti el un archivo css con el tema que uqeria para marlin ahi
<rodrigo897> y lo importe en el css del gtk pero me toma como tema del sietema eso
<mimecar> rodrigo897, ¿tienes el código fuente de la aplicación?
<AlexLikeRock> no metas cualkier tema, aveces vienen con virus
<AlexLikeRock> toma aki hay  OFICIALES   http://art.gnome.org/themes
<AlexLikeRock> me retiro  alrato regreso
<mimecar> rodrigo897, si la aplicación no está diseñada para usar otro tema, siempre usarás el del sistema
<manolitico> ey
<manolitico> ay alguien on k me resuelva una duda?
<manolitico> ay alguien on k me resuelva una duda?
<manolitico> esk sino, la escribo para nada
<mimecar> !alguien manolitico
<kubot> manolitico: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<manolitico> !alguien
<kubot> manolitico: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<manolitico> !alguien manolitico
<mimecar> manolitico, si no preguntas no tienes respuesta
<manolitico> voy...
<manolitico> es mas rapido ubuntu 12.10 mas rapido que 12.04?
<mimecar> depende de lo que instales
<manolitico> me recomiendan volver a ubuntu 10.10 para alojar un servidor, que necesita mucha ram? la version 12.04 necesitaba mas ram que mi windows 7...
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 prohibido
<manolitico> 10.04
<manolitico> que es lts
<manolitico> ese si?
<mimecar> la 10.04 tendrá soporte hasta Abril del 2013
<manolitico> entonces me quedo con esa, cuanta ram usa?
<mimecar> miralo en la web de ubuntu
<mimecar> la 10.10 no la puedes usar
<manolitico> y porque no quitan el enlace de descarga?
<manolitico> con mi lento internet, ya la habia descargado...
<mimecar> algunos usuarios la pueden necesitar
<manolitico> aparte de alojar un servidor, tambien lo usaria
<manolitico> asique, cuale s mas rapida?
<mimecar> un servidor es en modo texto, cualquiera con soporte
<manolitico> hay alguna forma de reducir el consumo MUCHO de la version 12.10? cuanto consume la 12.10?
<mimecar> la magia no existe
<manolitico> el servdiro es en modo texto, pero 600mb de ram, +400 el juego
<manolitico> y cuanto consume el 12.10?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> depende de lo que pongas al servidor
<mimecar> haz una instalación y lo compruebas
<manolitico> pero cuanto consume recien instalado 12.10?
<manolitico> no me lo puedo descargar con mi velocidad...
<mimecar> ¿tienes poca velocidad y quieres poner el servidor de un juego?
<manolitico> para ese juego, he probado la velocidad y va bien
<manolitico> depende de la ram,el lag o no lag
<manolitico> comprobado
<mimecar> instala ubuntu server y decide por ti mismo
<manolitico> tambn lo kero para uso personal
<manolitico> como hago con windows 7, pero con ubuntu
<manolitico> entonces, 10.04?
<mimecar> la 10.04 sólo tendrá soporte hasta Abril
<manolitico> y como subio tanto la ram desde la version 10.10 a la 11.04?
<manolitico> tal cambiar unity, consume tambn muxo
<mimecar> usa otro escritorio
<manolitico> lo puedo descargar o modificar con uno diferente, antes de instalarlo
<manolitico> ?
<manolitico> es para ahorrar tiempo
<mimecar> vas a tener que descargar el CD igual
<mimecar> y después poner todas las actualizaciones
<manolitico> y si hago con el ubuntu k tengo 12.04, un usb con otro escritorio, y actualizo a 12.10
<manolitico> tendria k volver a descargar el esccritorio?
<mimecar> no tiene sentido lo que has dicho
<manolitico> por?
<mimecar> actualiza a la 12.10 y pon el otro escritorio
<manolitico> esque tengo instalado ubuntu
<xangua> si tiene actualizaciones si, te descarga las actualizaciones manolitico
<manolitico> cierto... xDDD
<manolitico> que escritorio me recomiendas?
<manolitico> kde?
<mimecar> prueba y decide
<manolitico> me voy a dormir creo
<xangua> manolitico: si los recursos son un problema para ti o 1. opta por comprar un nuevo equipo o 2. opta por usar xubuntu o lubuntu que requieren menos recursos
<manolitico> la opcion 1 no me vale
<manolitico> k ay crisis ¬¬
<manolitico> x lo menos enn españa
<manolitico> y la 2...
<manolitico> todos los programaa de ubuntu serian compatibles?
<mimecar> xubuntu y lubuntu son ubuntu
<manolitico> pero con otros escritorios no?
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> puedes usar cualquier programa
<manolitico> esa era mi pregunta, k cual era la diferencia xD
<AlexLikeRock> o.O
<mimecar> ya te ha contestado xangua
<manolitico> y xubuntu
<manolitico> pro ejemplo
<manolitico> para cuando estaria la 12.10
<manolitico> o me tengo k ir al canal a preguntar?
<mimecar> ya está la 12.10
<manolitico> que alguien actualize la wikipedia xD
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> usa google
<manolitico> voy a ver
<AlexLikeRock> hahah
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que tienes que ver?
<manolitico> Latest stable release: 12.04, Precise Pangolin
<xangua> por algo se llama 'La enciclopedia libre' manolitico
<manolitico> en la pag oficial
<mimecar> actualiza a la 12.10 e instala el paquete de xubuntu
<manolitico> aa
<manolitico> sorry, ya esta
<AlexLikeRock> q malos son :-P
<manolitico> yo?
<manolitico> mimecar, ace tiempo k no me conecto, ace meses... cuantos dias seguidos llevas en el chat?
<mimecar> seguidos 0
<mimecar> a ratos,  bastantes
<manolitico> xd
<manolitico> byeeeee
<ignacio> hola a todos necesito ayudaaa
<ignacio> me salieron nuevas actualizaciones
<ignacio> actualize y perdi la aceleracion grafica ._.'''
<ignacio> ayuda porfavoor
<liucecks> hola
<GridCube> hola
<liucecks> q tal
<eliricci> :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-19
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<Guest95539> Hola tengo problema con la resolucion de pantalla
<Guest95539> quiero configurar 1280 x 720 es la que va con mi monitor, pero no aparece en la lista
<Guest95539> como hago?
<chilicuil> Guest95539: hola, buenas noches, puedes intentar utilizando la utilidad $ xrandr
<Guest95539> ok
<chilicuil> Guest95539: en una consola haz $ xrandr y ve lo que salga, si entre la salida de ese comando esta  1280 x 720 entonces puedes configurarla 'facilmente'
<Guest95539> no no sale
<chilicuil> gurriato: que te sale?, puedes usar
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest95539> hola, la opcion de la resolucion no aparece =(
<ivedci89-desktop> hooola
<chilicuil> Guest95539: hola guest, perdon, tuve que salir momentaniamente
<Guest95539> ok
<chilicuil> Guest95539: podrias pegar en un pastebin todo lo que te sale de ese comando?
<Guest95539> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Guest95539> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<Guest95539> default connected 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Guest95539>    1366x768       50.0*
<Guest95539>    1360x768       51.0     52.0
<Guest95539>    1024x768       53.0     54.0     55.0
<Guest95539>    960x600        56.0
<Guest95539>    960x540        57.0
<Guest95539>    840x525        58.0     59.0     60.0
<Guest95539>    832x624        61.0
<Guest95539>    800x600        62.0     63.0     64.0     65.0
<Guest95539>    720x450        66.0
<Guest95539>    700x525        67.0     68.0
<Guest95539>    680x384        69.0     70.0
<Guest95539>    640x480        71.0     72.0     73.0     74.0     75.0
<Guest95539>    512x384        76.0     77.0
<Guest95539>    400x300        78.0
<Guest95539>    320x240        79.0     80.0
<Guest95539> eso me decias?
<chilicuil> sip, eso Guest95539
<Bushido> Buenas
<chilicuil> hola Bushido o/
<Bushido> <= probando 12.10
<Bushido> No veo ningun cambio XD LOL
<xangua> pues si solo te refieres a la apariencia...
<Bushido> Si xD
<Bushido> Le instale el Gnome 3.6
<Bushido> Es que el Unity es muy incomodo
<Bushido> Alguien me muestra sus desktop ?
<chilicuil> desktop feeling, seee n_n
<chilicuil> tomando captura
<chilicuil> Bushido: http://i.imgur.com/z2j5F.png
<Bushido> O.o
<Bushido> Usas ubuntu ?
<Bushido> Deseo colocar un desktop asi T_T
<chilicuil> sup Bushido, mmm, es facil, solo instala i3-wm, $ sudo apt-get install i3-wm y configuralo
<chilicuil> tambien puedes probar con 'awesome', son escritorios del tipo 'tiling'
<Bushido> Es facil de manejar ?
<chilicuil> es simple, facil.., es facil cuando lo aprendes a usar, tiene una curva de aprendizaje.., especialmente si quieres personalizarlo
<Bushido> O.o
<Bushido> Se mi maestro en mi poseso de aprendisaje O.O
<chilicuil> puedes hacer tus preguntas por aqui Bushido, no necesitas un tutor, solo leer un poco ;)
<linuxbushi> Hola otraves
<linuxbushi> Compadre
<linuxbushi> Instale el i3-wm
<linuxbushi> Abajo solo me sale un 1
<linuxbushi> encuadrito azul
<linuxbushi> No me da ni para abrir terminal
<linuxbushi> etc
<chilicuil> oh sip, linuxbushi , es que asi es como luce por defecto, pero ya vez que bonito queda cuando lo configuras, para abrir una terminal presiona, <tecla de Windows> + <enter>
<chilicuil> para configurarlo puedes editar el archivo ~/.i3/config
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: mi configuracion es esta: https://pastee.org/dcssu
<chilicuil> seguro a partir de ella, podras crear la tuya
<linuxbushi> OK
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: seguramente tambien querras editar tu archivo ~/.Xdefaults, el mio luce asi: https://pastee.org/ufxuw
<linuxbushi> Dejame me entro al i3 y abro la terminal
<linuxbushi> Como se cierra un cuadro ?
<linuxbushi> chili
<chilicuil> se le manda la señal kill.., creo que es <Windows> K
<linuxbushi> No se cierra
<linuxbushi> XD
<linuxbushi> Se ve la pantalla grande
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: aum, puedes ver cuales son las teclas configuradas por defecto en ~/.i3/config
<chilicuil> o en /etc/i3/config
<chilicuil> busca una que diga 'kill', con esa combinacion podras cerrar las aplicaciones
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: como vez, no hay boton de 'cerrar', asi que enviarles la señal -kill es la unica forma de cerrarlos
<linuxbushi> cual es ese mod ?
<linuxbushi> sale
<linuxbushi> mod + shift+q
<chilicuil> ok, entonces, es <windows><shift><q>, prueba eso sobre una ventana
<linuxbushi> Si si dio xD
<linuxbushi> Pero primero quiero configurar la pantalla
<linuxbushi> Se ve muy grande esta a 800x600 mi resolucion es de 1024x768
<chilicuil> usa $ xrandr para ajustarla
<chilicuil> $ xrandr --mode 1024x768
<linuxbushi> Solo asi ?
<chilicuil> sip
<linuxbushi> No nada
<linuxbushi> Salen es un pocoton de comandos de ayuda
<linuxbushi> Mmm
<linuxbushi> reboot
<linuxbushi> Pasame el pastebin de tu i3
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: https://pastee.org/dcssu
<linuxbushi> Solo lo copio y ya ?
<chilicuil> linuxbushi: no, modificalo a tus necesidades, a tus programas
<infostar> Hola a tdos
<chilicuil> hola infostar o/
<infostar> Saludos desde Sevilla España
<infostar> Alguien podria ayudarme con rouncube, es que lo he instalado y no consigo hacerlo funcionar
<linuxbushi> O.o
<techno_x64> o.O
<linuxbushi> No entiendo bien lo de la configuracion xD
<linuxbushi> Hola
<Bushido> Oe
<chilicuil> te has rendido con eso Bushido ?
<dominuskernel> hola a todos
<dominuskernel> no puedo acceder de daloradius a mi base de datos
<dominuskernel> pongo la contraseña y me sale Database connection error Error Message: DB Error: connect failed
<dominuskernel> lo mejor de todo es que freeradius corre perfectamente
<dominuskernel> hasta haciendo radtest de un usuario creado desde phpmyadmin me sale rad_recv: Access-Accept packet from host 127.0.0.1 port 1812, id=52, length=20
<easyusername> buenas
<easyusername> Me quiero comprar un ASUS U30JC, pero no se si tendre problemas con los drivers de nVidia. ¿alguna recomendación?
<chilicuil> easyusername: verifica si esa computadora aparece en friendly.ubuntu.com, y si tiene una calificacion aceptable
<asir2> holaa
<asir2> hay alguien
<chilicuil> hola asir2 o/
<easyusername> Si
<asir2> estaba probando el irc
<asir2> :)
<easyusername> chilicuil, no aparece x)
<easyusername> pero igualmente me parece que me comprare y si tengo problemas con nVidia no la activaré.
<asir2> tienes problemas en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> easyusername: ok, mucha suerte con eso, nvidia no es precisamente la mejor tarjeta grafica en linux
<easyusername> He visto algunos problemas con ella y hay que instalar unas cuantas cosas.
<easyusername> pero espero solucionarlo xD
<easyusername> la mejor grafica... porque? con drivers privativos.. supongo.
<asir2> yo tb tengo una nvidia y me va bien
<asir2> tb el compiz
<infostar> hola alguien ha instalado roundcube???
<asir2> si instalas su driver no hay problema
<easyusername> el problema de ese ordenador es el rendimiento que tiene, se come la bateria en un momento
<asir2> yo no uso la bateria :D
<easyusername> xD eso es otra cosa. aúnque como el pc tiene.. casi dos años de antiguedad, creo que el kernel ya esta adaptado y no tendre problema.
<easyusername> sino.. tendre que usar el innombrable fuera de casa (truenos y relampagos)
<asir2> no lo puedes usar en la red?+
<easyusername> a veces no. pero no será problema xD
<asir2> XD
<asir2> me voii
<easyusername> cuidese!
<asir2> =
<Tiffon> nas gente
<Tiffon> alguno tiene ASUS ZENBOOK UX32VD, o sabe si tiene algun tipo de problema?
<dominuskernel> nada sigo igual con daloradius
<dominuskernel> no puedo conectar a la database
<dominuskernel> me sigue poniendo Database connection error. Error Message: DB Error: connect failed
<dominuskernel> y los servidores mysql y freeradius me van bien
<dominuskernel> no se que hacer
<dominuskernel> ¿alguna sugerencia lo agradecería mucho?
<Tiffon> dominuskernel, no utilice dalo pero quizas sea problema de algun fichero de configuración del dalo, donde se ponga el servidor mysql/usr/password/puerto ......
<dominuskernel> Tiffon es que el dalo me facilitaría mucho para la configuración del servidor freeradius
<Tiffon> si los servidores mysql y freeradius te funcionan bien, para mi que es algo de la configuración del dalo, pero reitero no monte ni freeradius ni dalo
<dominuskernel> este es mi fichero de configuración de daloradius.php.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288883/
<dominuskernel> ¿porque dices que no monte freeradius ni daloradius
<dominuskernel> ?
<dominuskernel> ¿hay alguna alternativa mejor?
<Tiffon> me refiero que yo no lo he montado nunca
<Tiffon> igual me exprese mal perdon
<dominuskernel> a ok
<dominuskernel> no problema
<Tiffon> no se yo me aseguraria que los datos de la base de datos sean correctos, que el nombre de la base de datos sea el correcto que el mysql este escuchando en ese puerto e ip que el usuario y la password sean buenos,....
<Tiffon> todo segun el fichero de configuracion del dalo
<dominuskernel> bueno eso lo tengo mas que asegurado
<dominuskernel> pero nada sigo igual
<dominuskernel> lollllllllllllllll
<dominuskernel> me siento contento
<dominuskernel> ya ta
<dominuskernel> ya me funciona daloradius
<dominuskernel> xdddddd
<Bushido> Hola
<Bushido> Alguien usa el WMFS ?
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien puede decirme algún manual de daloradius. He consultado google pero solo me sale manuales de como instalarlo, no de como manejarlo
<Tiffon> dominuskernel, pero al final que fue, que me tienes de los nervios xD
<dominuskernel> al final fue que tenia que cambiar el permiso al archivo de configuración de daloradius y poner como usuario radius
<dominuskernel> en el archivo de configuración
<dominuskernel> de la siguiente manera
<dominuskernel> chmod 644 daloradius/library/daloradius.conf.php
<Tiffon> ok ok genial, pues a disfrutarlo
<dominuskernel> el archivo quedaría de la siguiente manera
<dominuskernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288997/
<dominuskernel> ahora lo que me falta es un manual para manejar Daloradius y en google solo me aparecen manual para instalarlo
<dominuskernel> por cierto de esto haré un blog
<linuxbushi> Hola
<linuxbushi> Alguien que me ayude por favor
<dominuskernel> tengo que hacer un blog de como instalar vsftpd y freeradius+mysql+daloradius
<dominuskernel> di que necesitas directamente
<dominuskernel> linuxbushi: que necesitas
<linuxbushi> hay alguien ?
<dominuskernel> me lees
<dominuskernel> linuxbushi: me lees ami
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien me le lo que escribo?
<dominuskernel> Tiffon: ¿lees lo que escribo?
<Tiffon> estaba haciendo otras cosas
<Tiffon> que tenia que acabar....
<dominuskernel> no es para verificar
<Tiffon> verificacion correcta
<dominuskernel> parece ser que no me lee linuxbushi
<dominuskernel> tu lo lees
<Bushido> Ya
<Bushido> Es raro
<Bushido> Ando usando e irssi
<dominuskernel> entonces no lo se
<Bushido> Y no sale lo que escriben :(
<dominuskernel> yo uso el xchat
<Bushido> Ah ok
<dominuskernel> siempre he usado este
<Bushido> Necesito ayuda con el i3-wm
<dominuskernel> para irc
<dominuskernel> yo la verdad no se ni que es
<dominuskernel> pero muchos de aqui te podran ayudar
<Bushido> Quienes estan en online que me ayude con el i3-mw
<Bushido> Para modificar la resolucion
<Bushido> de la pantalla
<Bushido> hay alguien ?
<Bushido> Por fin encontre la solucion :D
<dominuskernel> Bushido: ya se de que va el programa, vi un video en youtube
<dominuskernel> por lo que veo es un entorno que sirve para abrir un programa en cada escritorio
<dominuskernel> y tener preconfigurado un programa por escritorio.
<Bushido> Hola
<Bushido> Hola
<Bushido> hay alguien online ?
<dominuskernel> si
<Bushido> Ah ok
<Bushido> Pense que estaba solo u.u
<dominuskernel> xd
<Bushido> Como abro la configuracion del sistema con la terminal ?
<fzeta> Bushido: escribe en la terminal gnome segudo del tab varias veces, te saldrán unas opciones , creo que la que buscas es gnome-control-center
<fzeta> seguido*
<Bushido> ok
<Bushido> Si esa es :)
<Bushido> Gracias
<Umpalumpa> ¿Como puedo montar un recurso samba (cifs) por un usuario común?. Antes de actualizar a 12.10 lo tenía funcionando pero luego  perdí fstab y no puedo dar con la página con la guía para solucionarlo.
<Guest12245> mount.cifs //192.168.23.10/calpetacompartada /mnt -o username=xxxxxx,password=xxxxxx
<Umpalumpa> Cuando intento hacer mount -t cifs -o user=root,pass=xxxx //10.0.10.27/recurso /home/usuario/recurso
<Umpalumpa> obtengo "mount: solo  root puede montar"
<dominuskernel> tienes que poner sudo
<dominuskernel> delante
<dominuskernel>  sudo mount -t cifs -o user=root,pass=xxxx //10.0.10.27/recurso /home/usuario/recurso
<Guest12245> colega sera en 12.10 porque en lucid eso no lo hace
<dominuskernel> y pones la contraseña de tu usuario
<Guest12245> puedes montar desde cualquier usuario comun
<Guest12245> pero prueba con sudo
<dominuskernel> incluso si eres precavido puedes poner en el terminal
<dominuskernel> sudo su
<dominuskernel> y la contraseña de tu usuario principal
<Umpalumpa> Con sudo funciona, pero no es lo que estoy intentando hacer. Porque luego quiero poder editar los archivos de esa carpeta con permisos de  usuario
<Guest12245> wsiip y logiarte como root desde ese usuario
<dominuskernel> y ya serias root en el terminal
<dominuskernel> y no necesitarias poner sudo
<dominuskernel> lo mas facil seria lo que te he dicho
<dominuskernel> sudo su
<Umpalumpa> luego la carpeta montada será de root
<Umpalumpa> y no quiero eso
<Umpalumpa> quiero que la carpeta pertenezca al usuario normal
<dominuskernel> a ok pero luego puedes hacer un chown usuario carpeta
<dominuskernel> espera
<dominuskernel> chown carpeta uruario
<fzeta> -R
<Umpalumpa> antes lo había logrado, dandole suid a los binarios mount.cifs
<dominuskernel> lo siento es chown usuario carpeta
<dominuskernel> luego despues de hacer chown usuario carpeta
<dominuskernel> ¿que permiso le quieres dar?
<dominuskernel> Umpalumpa: ¿que permiso le quieres dar?
<dominuskernel> ha esa carpeta me refiero
<Umpalumpa> Gracias, pero no es lo que estoy buscando. Explico un poco mejor la situación: Tengo un server con carpetas compartidas por el user root. Luego tengo mi pc con ubuntu corriendo un usuario normal. Quiero, desde mi usuario normal, montar el recurso de modo tal que para mi pc sea un recurso de usuario, y cuando modifico o subo un archivo al servidor lo haga con permisos de root. Haciendo una...
<Umpalumpa> ...mímica a como windows trabaja con recursos de red.
<Umpalumpa> Esto lo tenia funcionando y lo había logrado de forma muy simple, dandole permisos de suid a los binarios de mount.cifs. Ahora como perdí la configuracion anterior no lo puedo replicar y no puedo encontrar el sitio de internet donde vi la solucion
<Guest12245> man y en el servidor usas samba ?
<Umpalumpa> Si
<Guest12245> pero para lo que haces segun yo
<Guest12245> creo que es mucho mejor utilizar nfs
<Umpalumpa> Tal vez. pero no puedo cambiar nada en ese servidor
<Guest12245> man mira este enlace
<Guest12245> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Montar_comparticiones_remotas_usando_smbfs_y_cifs
<Guest12245> creo que esso es lo que estas buscando
<Umpalumpa> Genial. muchas gracias.
<Guest12245> no hay de que
<linuxbushi> Buenos dias
<Guest51456> buenos dias
<vitimiti> o/
<linuxbushi> Hola
<Ubuntucu> Hola linuxbushi
<Romance> hola yo soy aprediendo espanol, can i say `que es su nombre` for `what is your name`
<guampa> Romance: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, pasa en todo caso a #ubuntu-es-cafe para offtopic
<Romance> si, i know
<guampa> entonces si ya lo sabes porque preguntas aqui?
<Romance> no
<compiz> hola , tengo ubuntu 12.10 , en origines de software -  controladores adicionales . solo me detecta mi targeta de red , pero no detecta mi  targeta de video :S
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<compiz> es una ati mobility radeon hd 4250
<mimecar> no habrán pasado todos los drivers a la 12.10
<compiz> en ubunutu 12.4 no tenia ningun problema , lo detectaba automaticamente
<mimecar> ahora estas usando el driver libre
<mimecar> ten el sistema actualizado y espera un par de días por si no lo han puesto
<compiz> el de la red si me sale fijate , libre y privatibo , pero de la red nada de nada XD
<mimecar> la 12.10 sólo tiene un día, es normal que falten cosas
<compiz> digoo  de la targeta de video no me sale nada XD
<compiz> de verdad? bueno si es asi me espero , o instalo '' el controladores adicionales '' que sale en el centro de software?
<mimecar> qué es "el controladores adicionales"?
<compiz> targeta de red, targeta de video , etc etc
<monomartin> hola
<monomartin> porque no puedo instalar el driver de nvidia geforce fx 5500 en ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<monomartin> si
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al instalarlo?
<monomartin> no da
<monomartin> sino k no me aparace  la opcion de instalar
<mimecar> pon una captura de pantalla que se vea
<mimecar> en imagebin
<Suzaku> buenos dias acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.10 y me va muy lento
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Suzaku> si
<mimecar> ¿es una instalación o una actualización?
<Suzaku> instalacion
<mimecar> ¿tienes aceleración 3D?
<Suzaku> dejame revisar
<mimecar> si no está activada, unity usa el procesador
<Suzaku> posiblemente sea eso
<Suzaku> direct rendering: Yes
<mimecar> ejecuta algún programa que use 3D
<Suzaku> como cual?
<mimecar> el juego chromium por ejemplo
<Suzaku> ya no hay forma de desactivar el 3D verdad?
<mimecar> unity 2D ya no está
<Suzaku> probare el driver privativo
<MarioMey1> Hola gente.
<MarioMey1> Estoy con un problemita con mi rígido.
<MarioMey1> El problema empezó cuando dejó de bootear... pero vamos al grano, con lo que quiero preguntar.
<MarioMey1> En el Gparted, la partición que está la instalación de Ubuntu 12.04 que no bootea, me dice que hay 197GB usados.
<MarioMey1> En esta partición no está el home... y, si lo veo con el "Analizador de uso de disco" o viendo las propiedades de todas las carpetas que están en esa partición, ambos me dicen que hay 9GB usados.
<MarioMey1> Sólo eso.
<MarioMey1> ¿Y de dónde saca que uso 197GB?
<mimecar> sube capturas de pantalla a imagebin
<MarioMey1> Con el Gparted ya le pasé la verificación y, después de corregir un par de cosas, ya no saltan errores.
<mimecar> ¿has tenido un corte de luz?
<MarioMey1> Pero sigue ese tema.
<MarioMey1> No, tengo notebook.
<MarioMey1> Ahora subo capturas.
<MarioMey1> Usé también e2fsck.
<infostar> alguien sabe como va el tema de vacation
<MarioMey1> mimecar: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/39141
<ThothCastel> ayuda por favor
<ThothCastel> para instalar el broadcom driver for ubuntu 12 en un laptop inspiron 1525 sin internet connection
<mimecar> MarioMey1, te das cuenta que sda8 no está montada en ningún sitio?
<ThothCastel> he tenido un error en el cuarto comando de estas instrucciones http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=5842.0
<mimecar> ThothCastel, ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> MarioMey, te das cuenta que sda8 no está montada en ningún sitio?
<ThothCastel> mimecar: si, he instalado la ultima version del ubuntu en mi laptop como 4 dias atras
<MarioMey> Desmonto las particiones para verificarlas.
<ThothCastel> pero la conneccion wireless no funciona
<MarioMey> Si no, no se puede.
<ThothCastel> yo no tengo como connectar mi laptop a la internet
<ThothCastel> sin wireless
<mimecar> busca información para la versión de ubuntu que tienes
<mimecar> ThothCastel, has actualizado tu ubuntu 12.04 si o no
<Asham> saludos
<ThothCastel> mimecar: si 12.04
<mimecar> tenías conexión durante la instalación?
<Asham> ya estan estrenando 12.10?
<HOYGAN> alguien me diria si se puede cambiar el color de la barra unity/lanzador sin plugins?
<infostar> buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar con vacation, no me entero ni con agua hirbiendo
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿tenés idea de por qué?
<ThothCastel> el en Ubuntu Software Centre, tengo como instalado el Broadcom 802.11 Linuix STA wireless driver source.    pero cuando me voy esta funcionando
<ThothCastel> mimecar: no, sin conneccion....solament un USB bootable
<mimecar> ThothCastel, has hecho una instalación limpia o una actualización?
<mimecar> MarioMey, por un error de grub no se "pierden" las particiones
<mimecar> tendrás que ver qué tienes en esa partición
<ThothCastel> mimecar: limpia....  he formatado todo
<mimecar> ThothCastel, busca un cable de red y pon las actualizaciones
<ThothCastel> mimecar: lo que pasa es que vivo sin accesso al router
<ThothCastel> estoy en una habitaccion y el router esta en otro sitio
<ThothCastel> al lado
<mimecar> estas robando el wifi al vecino?
<MarioMey> mimecar: No entendí lo que me dijiste sobre el error de grub.
<mimecar> MarioMey, tienes una partición grande que nadie está usando
<mimecar> monta la partición y mira lo que tiene
<ThothCastel> mimecar:  hahahaha.....  nono    estoy utilizando la conneccion de mi 'landlord' en londres
<ThothCastel> pago para tener wireless conections
<mimecar> ThothCastel, ves a la otra habitación y conectate por cable
<ThothCastel> pero el router esta en su habitaccion
<ThothCastel> no hay esta posibilidad.
<mimecar> entonces lo tienes complicado
<Romance> como es londres, ThothCastel?
<MarioMey1> mimecar: disculpá, se me cortó... ¿me hablaste a mí?
<ThothCastel> no quiero pedirle pues es un tio muy malicioso
<mimecar> a ti no
<MarioMey1> Ok.
<mimecar> ThothCastel, descarga un live cd de la 12.10 y con suerte la detectará
<ThothCastel> Romance: muy bueno, donde vives?
<pandora__> yo tengo internet tengo la instalacion con el cable directamente conectado al pc sin router porque el router es comunitario esta abajo en el subterraneo donde estan las plazas de garaje  y no lo puedo gestionarlo yo mismo  y abrirle los puertos con ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock> tal ves si puedes pandora__  si adivinas el nombre y Contraseña
<AlexLikeRock> para q ocupas abrir otro puerto ?
<ThothCastel> mimecar: just had an idea!!!!   hahaha   it s working...  I am using my android phone as a wired access point ;)
<ThothCastel> mimecar: muchas gracias!!!
<pandora__> AlexLikeRock la clarividencia no es muy fuerte se lo preguntare a rapel
<ThothCastel> mimecar: perdon por el ingles es que estava tambien en el #ubuntu channel
<AlexLikeRock> :-P
<pandora__> Podrian enseñarme a hackear el router de mi comunidad para poder abrirle los puertos para mi pc usado ubuntu?
<mimecar> pandora__, NO
<AlexLikeRock> jajaj
<AlexLikeRock> explica pàra q nesesitas mas puerto abiertos, alomejor te lo solucionamos de otra manera
<AlexLikeRock> pandora__
<pandora__> quiero usar clientes p2p como qbittorrent , amule, ares y otros mas para que descarguen bien
<mimecar> pandora__, habla con tu comunidad
<AlexLikeRock> jaja
<AlexLikeRock> pandora__   aguantate tienes unn moden comunitario, si kieres mejor servicio , contrata  tu linea propia de internet
<AlexLikeRock> ademas hay mejores descargadores q  amule
<AlexLikeRock> por ejemplo Utorrent,  ese no ocupa puerto extras
<pandora__> el router no es de mi comunidad es de una empresa de internet compartido al que le solicite abrirle varios puertos los habituales para usar los p2p en condiciones pero por lo que sea se resisten a hacerlo
<AlexLikeRock> en ubuntu puedes usar "transmition"  o algo asi
<AlexLikeRock> busca en google
<pandora__> google no es el gestor del router comunitario de mi finca
<AlexLikeRock> <AlexLikeRock>  pandora__   aguantate tienes unn moden comunitario, si kieres mejor servicio , contrata  tu linea propia de internet
<AlexLikeRock> aki damos soporte a fallas de ubuntu , no enseñamos a Crakear,  hay miles de paginas en internet paraeso , puedes empesar con google
<pandora__> es que a mi el internet me sale solo por 10 € al mes con impuestos y todo añadido
<AlexLikeRock> entonces aguantate , y deja de molestar a los demas
<AlexLikeRock> o paga por tu propia linea y modifica tu PROPIO MODEM A TU ANTOJO!
<mimecar> dejarlo ya
<AlexLikeRock> yes , my master      http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lajPly5DyyM/TUFYNw5KY6I/AAAAAAAABUg/l3rTBoOQfIY/s1600/darth-vader-face.jpg
<pandora__> AlexLikeRock ¿Y eso que significa ? ¿que te has pasado al lado oscuro ?   http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lajPly5DyyM/TUFYNw5KY6I/AAAAAAAABUg/l3rTBoOQfIY/s1600/darth-vader-face.jpg
<AlexLikeRock> jajaja  .     es la respuesta a minecar "yes, my master"
<pandora__> AlexLikeRock ¿y quien es Yoga en ese caso?
<mimecar> queréis dejar el offtopic ya?
<mimecar> si estáis aburridos pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<AlexLikeRock> nosabe q es eso ¬¬
<GridCube> !ot | AlexLikeRock
<kubot> AlexLikeRock: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Asham> saludos a todos
<AlexLikeRock> hi
<Asham> ¿puedo entrar a un usario siempre como root?
<mimecar> Asham, es muy mala idea hacer eso
<AlexLikeRock> root es root
<Asham> o se tiene que hacer algo cada ves
<Asham> ok
<AlexLikeRock> y nimecar , esta en lo correctot,,  es muy malo acer eso
<Asham> lo que pasa es que quiero configurar algunas cosas en el xchat pero creo que no puedo
<AlexLikeRock> que es ?
<Asham> como activo el moto root?
<Asham> modo*
<mimecar> Asham, NUNCA se usa un programa normal como root
<mimecar> root es para mantenimiento
<Asham> ok , quiero hacer mantenimiento en el xchat
<mimecar> Asham, no
<Asham> si
<mimecar> tu mismo, gksudo programa
<mimecar> si rompes el sistema modificando lo que no conoces
<mimecar> es tu equipo
<Asham> ok
<Asham> ok es que hago cambios y no los mantiene
<Asham> por eso quiero hacerlos en modo root a ver si asi si los mantiene
<Asham> o sea no los guarda
<mimecar> Asham, has lanzado xchat con sudo si o no
<Asham> si
<Asham> pero aun asi no puedo hacer que guarde los cambios
<mimecar> tendrás mal los permisos del usuario por usar sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<Asham> la verdad no se que pasa
<mimecar> seguramente eso
<Asham> nunca habia tenido este problema
<mimecar> si usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica, puedes tener problemas hasta en el login del usuario
<AlexLikeRock> y como se  soluciona ?
<AlexLikeRock> yo tengo el mismo problea :-(
<mimecar> en la raiz de tu home
<mimecar> chown usuaio * -R
<mimecar> con sudo delante
<mimecar> (raíz del home NO es /), si ponéis el comando en / adios sistema
<AlexLikeRock> con un "ls" se puede dar cuenta uno donde estas parado ;-)
<AlexLikeRock> aver.. provemos
<rodrigo> alguien sabe como hacer que una aplicacion tome un tema gtk distinto al del sistema
<rodrigo> estoy intentando pero no lo logro
<AlexLikeRock> es la misma preguinta de ayer , y es la misma respuesta
<mimecar> rodrigo, no lo puedes hacer si la aplicación no está preparada
<GridCube> rodrigo, no se puede
<GridCube> si la aplicacion en si tiene skins si, pero si no
<rodrigo> pero...
<rodrigo> perdon
<GridCube> mande
<rodrigo> primero ayer se me desconecto
<rodrigo> y hoy estoy con lo mismo
<rodrigo> pero si vaz al tema hay como una carpeta apps que supongo que son temas para las aplicaciones no¿
<rodrigo> marlin tiene skins?
<mimecar> rodrigo, si la aplicación no tiene la opción programada, uso el tema del sistema
<rodrigo> mmm...ok
<rodrigo> tiene que hacer una manera...., :(
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> añadiendolo en el código
<rodrigo> entonces no sigo buscando?
<rodrigo> si?
<rodrigo> mmm...
<mimecar> coge el código y programa esa función
<rodrigo> mm...nose si estoy a la altura
<rodrigo> me encnataria
<rodrigo> pero nose
<rodrigo> xD
<mimecar> entonces deja el tema por defecto
<rodrigo> jajaj
<rodrigo> y...sera muy dificil añadir eso?
<mimecar> depende del código del programa
<BoF> como andan gente
<BoF> que tal su nueva version de ubuntu?
<rodrigo> ja
<rodrigo> nose..entonces
<BoF> ya se dieron cuenta del backdoor que trae incluido?
<AlexLikeRock> ¬¬
<Asham> ya se que pasa
<Asham> en esta computadora tengo un monitor chirris
<Asham> entonces las opciones de aceptar y cancelar quedan fuera de la pantalla, loego entonces pues no guarda nada
<mimecar> ... no te dabas cuenta que la ventana se salía de la pantalla?
<Asham> y no puedo hacer que esa parte de la ventana se suba
<Asham> no tu crees no se veia porque quedaba una linea justo en el limite
<xangua> manten presionado alt y jala la ventana con el ratón Asham
<Asham> ok
<Asham> nop ya no sube mas
<Asham> ni se puede cambiar de tamaño
<Asham> tal ves si cambio la resolucion por otra se ajuste
<mimecar> ¿qué resolución tienes?
<Asham> deja lo checo
<xangua> tal vez si jalaras la ventana desde abajo y no desde arriba ;)
<Asham> 1024 x 600
<Asham> dejame intentar
<Asham> nop tampoco simplemente no sube mas
<Asham> ni redimensionando
<Asham> no pues no
<Asham> no mas no se deja
<Asham> jajajaja
<Asham> bueno con el tab probando opcion por opcion ya me lo acepto
<BoF> como va esa nueva versuon de ubuntu?
<BoF> mola?
<guampa> BoF: para otro tema que no sea soporte de ubuntu, favor de usar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<BoF> como recompilo el kernel de ubuntu ?
<guampa> con que objeto queres recompilar el kernel?
<BoF> soporte
<guampa> de que?
<BoF> hardware
<BoF> si no sabes como hacerlo no te preocupes
<BoF> no es urgente
<guampa> si me preocupo, cual hardware?
<guampa> muy dificil la pregunta?
<BoF> bcm2835
<BoF> sorri
<guampa> queres correr ubuntu en un rasp pi?
<GridCube> BoF, no es que no sepamos como hacerlo, es que no entendemos porque necesitas recompilar el kernel, si recompilas el kernel ya no vas a estar usando ubuntu propiamente dicho y no vamos a poder darte soprte
<BoF> GridCube, tranquilos gracias de todas forma
<GridCube> :)
<BoF> que mas cuentan
<guampa> BoF: para otro tema que no sea soporte de ubuntu, favor de usar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<BoF> como habilito selinux en ubuntu
<mimecar> BoF, sabes todas las alertas que te saldrán si usas selinux?
<mimecar> en muchos programas
<BoF> claro que si , pero si no sabes no te preocupes
<mimecar> en ubuntu no lo he activado
<mimecar> en fedora ya viene de serie
<BoF> gracias
<BoF> que mas cuentan
<ZoiX> Hola a todos. ¿Alguien podría recordarme el nombre de aquel programa que formatea el disco? Recuerdo haberlo usado miles de veces pero ahora no logro recorra el nombre. Recuerdo que pesa muy poco y que se puede instalar en Ubuntu o como un disco de arranque
<mimecar> mkfs
<ZoiX> mimecar: no, en la página uno descarga un .iso, no es propiamente un comando
<ZoiX> si mal no recuerdo es algo con Magic
<MrTulias> partition magic?
<ZoiX> MrTulias: ese!
<ZoiX> Creo...
<mimecar> ZoiX, no
<mimecar> ubuntu lleva mkfs / gparted / kparted
<mimecar> partition magic es un programa comercial
<ZoiX> No, me suena más el de gParted
<ZoiX> mimecar: porque recuerdo que tenía una interfaz Gnome
<ZoiX> Sí, muchas gracias mimecar, es ese, gParted. No sé porqué lo confundía con MagicDisc
<pandora__> como instalo esto en ubuntu?     http://baspeed.bandaancha.eu/descargas/item/baspeed-linux-edition-x32?category_id=5    en windows esta muy bien como aplicacion
<mimecar> usa wine / virtualbox
<pandora__> si esta para linux dice que es recomendable que lo use con unbuntu
<pandora__> pero me da un archivo tar
<pandora__> no debian
<mimecar> si es código fuente, lee las instruciones que tenga el archivo
<debsan> pandora__, descomprimí el archivo. Puede ser que ya venga con ejecutable, si no tendrás que compilarlo.
<pandora__> cual de todos es el mejor para instalarlo en ubuntu ? http://baspeed.bandaancha.eu/descargas/category/linux
<pandora__> debsan en eso confio por cierto no hay un conversor de archivos tar en ejecutables debian ?
<debsan> no creo, hay de .rpm a .deb
<mimecar> pandora__, te has molestado en descomprimir el archivo y ver el programa?
<debsan> Un tar puede contener muchas cosas
<pandora__> no ahora estoy usando windows lo hare despues para mejorar mucho mas enfuncionalidad el ubuntu que tengo en otra particion
<Vero2> buen dia a todos
<Vero2> Alguno ha utilizado alguna vez el programa Photorec?
<pandora__> photorec esta disponible para ubuntu???
<Vero2> pandora  si
<Vero2> pero está el problema de no poder poner los archivos en su lugar
<pandora__> a mi solo me sale para windows y en demo http://www.diskdoctors.net/photo-recovery.html?gclid=CIH6x5vgjbMCFZHEzAodPHQA4A
<Vero2> pandora está en los repos como Testdisk
<pandora__> ah que sorpresa si no llegas a decirlo  no hubieramos conocido tan buena aplicacion y digo buena porque para windows parece tener buena pinta
<Vero2> si pero ten en cuenta lo que comento
<mimecar> pandora__, si buscas en google "photorec" el primer enlace te da todas las versiones
<Vero2> mimecar pero está en Synaptic como Testdisk que trae Photorec tambien
<mimecar> la versión de linux se llama testdisk
<mimecar> eso te lo indica en el primer enlace de google
<Vero2> mimecar sabes de algun programa que te permita guardar esos archivos en sus respectivos lugares?
<pandora__> y la version de testdisk a diferencia de la comercial para windows no esta en demo es freeware del todo
<pandora__> ?
<mimecar> no he usado testdisk
<mimecar> lee bien la documentación, si escribes en posiciones de datos será complicado que recuperes cosas
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> a mi me recuperó mas de 100 carpetas
<Vero2> pero no conozco la forma de ubicarlos donde corresponde.
<Vero2> alguien me dijo que tenía que hacerlo a mano que es una locura
<guampa> el problema depende de cuanta informacion se pueda recuperar, si no llega a recuperar la suficiente como para saber donde volver a ponerlos no va a haber otra que los reordenes vos misma
<Vero2> entonces el programa no está completo. Tendría que tener una herramienta no solo para recuperar sino para permitir poner todo donde corresponde.
<Vero2> así está todo mezclado: .txt , .jpg, png, html, etc etc en una misma carpeta
<buenaventura> hacé un shell script y ya
<Vero2> no sé hacer script
<Vero2> bueno, será hasta luego
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Estoy queriendo mover unas particiones de mi rígido. Algunas tienen booteo (11.04 y 12.04). Sé que, al hacerlo con Gparted, van a quedar imposibles de bootear... a menos que lo arregle.
<MarioMey> Update-grub2 lo hace automaticamente?
<MarioMey> Porque hay instrucciones para arreglarlo con GRUB... pero no con GRUB2.
<buenaventura> preocupate también por el fstab
<MarioMey> buenaventura: guíame un poco... ¿qué hace el fstab?
<MarioMey> Ah... sería como el TOC?
<cousteau> fstab es el archivo que lista las particiones que se montan en linux
<MarioMey> Y eso no lo arregla Gparted, automaticamente?
<mimecar> MarioMey, has hecho un backup de todos los datos antes de jugar con las particiones?
<MarioMey> No, de todos no.
<MarioMey> Está recomendado por todos eso...
<MarioMey> Lo se..
<mimecar> hazlo ahora
<mimecar> en discos externos
<MarioMey> No tengo.
<mimecar> entonces no toques las particiones
<MarioMey> A ver... si lo más importante está en una partición extendida... y sólo modifico las lógicas de otra extendida. A la primera... ¿hay posibilidades de afectarla?
<MarioMey> sda1 está el home.
<MarioMey> sda4 es la extendida donde están las lógicas.
<MarioMey> quiero modificar las lógicas, por ahora.
<mimecar> siempre que modificas la tabla de particiones puedes tener una perdida de datos
<mimecar> el riesgo que asumas ya depende de cada usuario
<Rcart> MarioMey: que es exactamente lo que queres hacer?
<MarioMey> Rcart: Quiero ampliar la partición del /home, porque me quedó chica... y tengo mucho espacio libre. Pero, para esto, tengo que acomodar las otras particiones.
<MarioMey> La puedo duplicar.
<Rcart> a que particion logica le pensas quitar espacio?
<Rcart> pensas eliminar alguna particion logica y agregar ese espacio vacio a la primaria? (/home)
<MarioMey> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/39151
<MarioMey> Y quiero que quede así:
<MarioMey> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/39152
<MarioMey> Aclaro: borro la sda8 que no la necesito y creo otra para probar Fedora.
<Rcart> vamos por partes dijo el destajador...
<MarioMey> Tu Pac Amarú.
<MarioMey> Por particiones, mejor.
<MarioMey> Te leo, Rcart.
<mimecar> MarioMey, tienes un backup de los datos que no te puedas permitir perder?
<MarioMey> Sí, de lo más importante, sí.
<Rcart> MarioMey: sorry, me quedé sin carga y no me di cuenta
<Rcart> volviendo al tema
<MarioMey> Todo bien.
<Rcart> que distros tenes instaladas?
<MarioMey> 11.04 y 12.04 (hay otra 12.04 pero la voy a volar).
<Rcart> te queres quedar solo con la 12.04?
<MarioMey> Quiero la 11.04 y la 12.04, con 50GB c/u. Y una partición libre, para probar Fedora, en un futuro. También de 50GB.
<mimecar> MarioMey, tener dos distros de ubuntu no tiene mucho sentido
<MarioMey> Sí para mí.
<MarioMey> Es largo de explicar.
<MarioMey> Tengo un show multimedia y la 11.04 es más estable.
<MarioMey> Pero, por ejemplo, el GIMP 2.8 trabaja en 12.04.
<MarioMey> Si no, tengo que  hacer un quilombo de paquetes del nuevo sistema... prefiero no hacerlo.
<MarioMey> Además, el driver de la placa gráfica anda mejor en 12.04.
<MarioMey> Fin de la síntesis.
<Rcart> que loco esta todo eso
<Rcart> pero bien
<MarioMey> Si cambio de lugar la partición de la 12.04, tendría que upgradear el grub2 y, según mimecar, el fstab?
<Rcart> depende si el UUID de las particiones cambia
<MarioMey> Y... si, va a cambiar (creo)
<MarioMey> No sólo cambian de tamaño, también se "deslizan" hacia la derecha.
<MarioMey> Rcart: el Gparted, no modifica el fstab automaticamente?
<Rcart> no
<Rcart> dame un minuto
<MarioMey> ok
<Rcart> bueno, volviendo al tema
<Rcart> para comenzar, debes tener en cuenta que al mover tan masivamente todas tus particiones, eso puede tardar unas cuantas horas si equipo es lento
<MarioMey> Sí, lo se.
<Rcart> de lo contrario pues tardara unos 50 mins
<MarioMey> Las particiones que se mueven tienen unos 10GB c/u.
<Rcart> con eso, cambiarán tus UUIDs
<MarioMey> Sí.
<mimecar> MarioMey, estas con un live cd verdad?
<MarioMey> Lo que podría hacer, es hacerlo en varios pasos... por las dudas.
<MarioMey> sí.
<MarioMey> Live pendrive.
<Rcart> fstab ($man fstab) es solamente leido por programas, y no escrito por otros programas
<MarioMey> Ajá.
<mimecar> después de redimensionar vas a tener que hacer varias cosas
<MarioMey> Tendría que leer los nuevos UIUID y escribirlos manualmente, ¿no?
<Rcart> exacto
<mimecar> el sistema no te arrancará, incluso puede que pierdas grub
<Rcart> ahorita podes hacer: $ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Rcart> con eso vas a tener una idea de lo que debes hacer posteriormente al redimensionamiento
<MarioMey> Esto lo tendría que modificar en el archivo fstab de cada Ubuntu, ¿no?
<MarioMey> Pero sólo el que le corresponde.
<Rcart> si
<MarioMey> Ok.
<Rcart> pero mira
<Rcart> si despues de hacer ese movimiento intentas entrar en alguna de las instalaciones, vas a obtener un horrible "kernel panic"
<MarioMey> AAahahhah.a...!!!
<Rcart> eso es debido que el sistema va a intentar montar la particion anterior (que ya no existe) en su punto de montaje ( / ) y al no existir, kernel panic
<mimecar> Rcart, si pierde grub no tendrá ni eso
<Rcart> el grub no lo perderá porque esta escrito en la primer particion, la /hoome
<mimecar> tiene grub en /home ?
<Rcart> no, no
<MarioMey> En la partición primaria está el /home: sda1
<Rcart> recorda que el grub se instala en los primeros 512Kb (no me crean mucho esto) del primer disco
<Rcart> asi que perder el grub no es posible
<MarioMey> ¿Por más que, después, agrade esa partición?
<Rcart> si
<mimecar> como no tengas cuidado, me parece que vas a pasar toda la noche intentando recuperar tu equipo
<Rcart> aunque reinstalar el grub2 no es dificil
<MarioMey> Ok, entonces, el GRUB no lo voy a perder, pero sí hay que reinstalarlo.
<Rcart> solo debes iniciar en un live-cd, montar el disco y hacer un grub-install indicando el disco al que lo vas instalar
<MarioMey> sda1?
<Rcart> sda*
<MarioMey> ¿O los que está Ubuntu, también?
<Rcart> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registro_de_arranque_principal
<MarioMey> Entonces, grub-install arregla el MBR.
<Rcart> upps, eran los primeros 512Bytes :X
<Rcart> aja
<MarioMey> Sí, me di cuenta.
<MarioMey> Pregunta:
<MarioMey> El UUID cambia cuando se mueve el comienzo de la partición lógica. Si muevo el comienzo de la extendida donde se encuentra la lógica... ¿también cambia?
<MarioMey> (y la lógica se queda quieta, ya se cambiando el comienzo de la extendida)
<MarioMey> ya sea
<Rcart> el UUID cambia cuando cambia el numero de la particion
<Rcart> si redimecionas X particion, su UUID no cambia
<MarioMey> Perfecto!
<MarioMey> Bueno, vamos a ver qué hacemos.
<MarioMey> Cambiamos de lugar todo.
<MarioMey> Reinstalamos el grub con grub-install sda1
<MarioMey> Modificamos el fstab de las particiones que tienen Ubuntu.
<MarioMey> What else?
<Rcart> no es necesario reinstalar el grub, aparte que asi no hace
<MarioMey> Sí... iba a averiguar bien cómo hacerlo...
<MarioMey> Tiré como paso.
<MarioMey> Ok, no lo reinstalamos, entonces.
<MarioMey> Pará... ¿no es necesario?
<Rcart> no porque ya lo tenes instalado
<Rcart> lo que necesitas hacer es un grub-update
<MarioMey> ¿Y updatearlo¿?
<MarioMey> Ahí....
<MarioMey> ¿Desde el live?
<Rcart> podrias montar la particion de cualquier version (11.10, 12.04) y entrar como chroot, y desde ahi hacer un grub-update
<Rcart> pero quizas seria complicarte un poco
<MarioMey> No! acabo de aprender a hacerlo hace un rato para corregir un error.
<Rcart> entonces ya estas hecho
<MarioMey> Sería la única forma de hacerlo?
<Rcart> despues de hacer el movimiento de particiones, entra como chroot en cada particion root y haces grup-update
<Rcart> la mejor
<MarioMey> Okas.
<MarioMey> http://danielgarnero.com.ar/2011/03/hacer-chroot-un-sistema-danado.html
<Rcart> te recomiendo que lo hagas por fases
<MarioMey> Buenísimo. Gracias, Rcart. Capaz empiezo ahora... como decís, por fases.
<MarioMey> O capaz después.
<Rcart> suerte o/
<MarioMey> Ya que estamos... empiezo ahora.
<MarioMey> ¡Abrazo!
<Rcart> dale
<MarioMey> Rcart:
<MarioMey> Tengo dos particiones SWAP.
<MarioMey> Quiero dejar una sola.
<MarioMey> ¿También tengo que modificar algo?
<MarioMey> en el fstab?
<mimecar> MarioMey, usas la hibernación?
<MarioMey> (también la voy a mover)
<MarioMey> No.
<MarioMey> Aunque me gustaría usarla...
<MarioMey> No anda porque no la tengo configurada.
<mimecar> si la usas no puedes compartirla
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> no hay que configurar nada
<MarioMey> Sí, ni la suspención ni la hibernación me funcionan.
<mimecar> cuanta ram tienes?
<MarioMey> Leí que hay que configurar dónde va a escribir lo que está en moemoria.
<MarioMey> 4Gb.
<mimecar> cuanta swap?
<MarioMey> 4GB c/u.
<mimecar> si la swap es un poco más grande que la ram no hay que hacer nada
<MarioMey> Creo que puede ser un poco más chica.
<mimecar> el contenido de la ram tiene que caber en la swap
<MarioMey> ¿Pero la swap no es usada junto a la Ram?
<mimecar> y también para la hibernación
<MarioMey> Deduzco que, cuando entra en hibernación, las dos tienen que sobrevivir...
<mimecar> se guarda el contenido de la ram
<MarioMey> No funciona como memoria virtual?
<mimecar> cuando hibernas el sistema se prepara
<mimecar> no se congela de forma instantánea
<MarioMey> Entonces... me conviene dejarle un Swap de 8GB, por ejemplo, a cada Ubuntu?
<Rcart> MarioMey: para que vas a tener dos swap si solo podes estar corriendo un sistema a la vez?
<mimecar> dejale el tamaño de la ram
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> Tenés razón.
<Rcart> podes utilizar la misma particion swap para cada instalacion
<omikron4> MarioMey: solo una swap para todos
<MarioMey> ¿Hay que modificar el fstab cuando se mueve el swap?
<MarioMey> O lo agarra solito?
<Rcart> depende
<MarioMey> Bueno... lo "toma" solito.
<MarioMey> Rcart: depende?
<Rcart> si 11.10 tiene la swap 2, y si eliminas la swap 2, entonces vas a tener que modificar el fstab de 11.10 para que haga uso de la swap 1
<Rcart> me explico?
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde dice qué partición swap es 1 o 2?
<MarioMey> La segunda fue creada por mí, manualmente, pensando que c/ubuntu necesitaba una propia.
<MarioMey> Es más... capaz nunca fue usada...
<mimecar> MarioMey, con el caos que tienes, no acabas antes con un sistema limpio?
<Rcart> sólo vos sabes cual es cual XD
<MarioMey> Já!
<MarioMey> mimecar: Estoy aprendiendo.
<MarioMey> (también)
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> Ooooootra pregunta.
<MarioMey> Si muevo el swap, voy a tener que modificar los fstab de los dos Ubuntu... ¿o no?
<Rcart> eso te lo contesté...
<MarioMey> No se modificaría el UUID?
<MarioMey> A ver...
<Rcart> 11 lines atras ^^
<Rcart> te recomiendo que elimines la swap que vos creaste
<MarioMey> Sí, voy a hacer eso. Pensaba en el el fstab, también tenía el uuid, pero no. Sólo dice la partición.
<MarioMey> El tema es que, después de mover tanto... capaz quede con otro número de sda...
<Rcart> no
<Rcart> por la swap no te preocupes
<MarioMey> Okas.
<Exio> el fstab puede decir el uuid, pero eso varia segun la configuracion del sistema y todo eso
<Exio> si necesitas usar uuid, podes usarlo
<Exio> *informacion extra que no sirve para nada ^*
<Rcart> jajajaja
<MarioMey> Corriendo FParted...
<mimecar> fparted?
<MarioMey> Sí, es nuevo.
<MarioMey> Já!
<MarioMey> GParted.
<Rekenoak> hola a todos
<Rekenoak> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo respecto del grub?
<Rekenoak> Gracias?
<Rekenoak> Gracias
<Rcart> Rekenoak: hola, cual es tu problema?
<Rekenoak> hola Rcart
<Rekenoak> resulta que intento hacer desde hace bastante tiempo un triple boot
<Rekenoak> con un macbook sl
<Rekenoak> Siguiendo las instrucciones de la página http://blog.gon.cl/post/968
<Rekenoak> lo consigo
<Rekenoak> mi intención: dejar los tres os operativos con los programas que yo uso
<Rekenoak> para después realizar una copia de seguridad de cada una de las particiones
<Rekenoak> bien...
<Rekenoak> estando casi todo acabado, me surgió un error con el boot
<Rekenoak> concretamente creo q fue... despues de actualizar linux
<Rekenoak> la partición de windows tb me arrancaba linux
<Rekenoak> algo importante....
<Rekenoak> siguiendo instrucciones de la pág anterioremte comentada
<Rekenoak> uso un menú de arranque llamado refit
<Rekenoak> lo conoces?
<Rcart> no
<Rekenoak> bueno no importa. o si
<Rekenoak> no se
<Rekenoak> mmmm
<Rekenoak> mi pregunta
<Rekenoak> bajo este entorno... podrín convivir en el mbr el grub de linux mint además de W7?
<Rcart> el grub te permitira arrancar w7
<Rekenoak> ya... una de las funcionalidades del refit
<Rcart> si, si podrian convivir
<Rekenoak> se trata de q cada arranque seleccionado arranque con el os en cuestión
<Rekenoak> lo q quiero...
<Rekenoak> icono del mac - macos
<Rekenoak> icono del linux - grub
<Rekenoak> icono del w7 - w7
<Rekenoak> si el último es... w7 -grub
<Rekenoak> no podría
<Rcart> por que no?
<Rekenoak> por estética
<Rekenoak> cuando le doy al flamante icono
<Rekenoak> q carge el w7 directamente
<Rcart> ah, ah, entiendo
<Rekenoak> mmm
<Rekenoak> una pregunta a ver si me resuelves
<Rcart> pausa
<Rcart> entonces lo quee estas buscando es enlazar ese icono de w7 con el NTLOADER (<- creo que asi se llama el booter de windows)
<Rekenoak> mmm
<Rcart> y eso lo considero externo a este canal, creo
<Rekenoak> no no
<Rekenoak> creo vamos...
<Rekenoak> el icono es parte del refit
<Rekenoak> es el arranque
<Rekenoak> entonces quiero q convivan grub y w7 correctamente
<Rekenoak> en el mbr
<Rekenoak> algo q igual me ayude
<Rekenoak> cual es la diferencia entre la flag /boot y /bios-grub
<mimecar> Rekenoak, sólo puedes tener un sistema en grub
<mimecar> en el mbr
<Rekenoak> entiendo... resulta q siguiendo el tuto http://www.linux-es.org/irc conseguí inicialmente q todo fuera. Eso creo, gracias a q el arranque de linux lo ponia en otra partición
<Rekenoak> es posible?
<mimecar> tienes que tener un gestor de arranque obligatoriamente
<Rekenoak> por eso me gustaría saber la diferencia entre bios-grub y boot (flags)
<Rcart> Rekenoak: la ulr que pasaste no es la correcta, creo
<Rekenoak> perdonad
<Rekenoak> si
<Rekenoak> un momento
<mimecar> Rekenoak, por qué no quieres usar grub2?
<Rekenoak> http://blog.gon.cl/post/934
<mimecar> estas usando un mac?
<Rekenoak> mimecar, llevo tanto tiempo con esto
<Rekenoak> si
<Rekenoak> llevo tanto con esto... q tb contemplé esa opción
<mimecar> necesutarás suerte
<mimecar> necesitarás
<Rekenoak> e incluso el grub2 reconoce el arranque del mac
<Rekenoak> pero cuando le doy no funciona
<mimecar> utiliza virtualización
<Rekenoak> la verdad es q he leido por ahí q hasta es imposible
<Rekenoak> eso ya lo se
<Rekenoak> pero prefiero trabajar más sobre el terreno de cada os
<Rekenoak> entonces...
<Rekenoak> opciones, triple boot con refit
<Rekenoak> o incluso grub2
<Rekenoak> para lo del triple boot, quisiera saber, si alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> como no preguntes en un canal de mac...
<Rekenoak> diferencias entre las dos flags /bios-grub y /boot?
<Rekenoak> si lo de las flags es de linux
<clubber> Una pregunta... si tengo un portatil antiguo.. hay alguna versión de Ubuntu decentemente funcional que consuma pocos recursos?
<jose__> Lubuntu
<mimecar> clubber, lubuntu / xubuntu
<jose__> yo uso Lubuntu y use Xubuntu y
<jose__> me quedo con Lubuntu :')
<Rcart> Rekenoak: cuando seleccionas ubuntu no te inicia?
<Rekenoak> mmm concretamente...
<Rekenoak> llego a instalarlo todo para q me funcione
<Rekenoak> me funciona macos + w7 + lmint
<Rekenoak> después actualizo linux
<Rekenoak> en consecuencia pierdo el boot de win
<Rekenoak> q es el q está cargado en el mbr
<Rekenoak> luego cuando lo recupero
<Rekenoak> el de win
<Rekenoak> pierdo el de linux
<mimecar> normal que lo pierdas
<jose__> sip
<jose__> es normal
<jose__> pero si desinstalas linux
<mimecar> windows instala su cargador en el mbr
<Rekenoak> solución: como instalo en grub2 en otra partición?
<jose__> debes poner el mbr de win
<mimecar> Rekenoak, necesitas un programa que lo gestione todo
<mimecar> pregunta en un canal de mac
<Rekenoak> creeme que la clave
<Rekenoak> es de este sitio
<clubber> vale probare con Lubuntu gracias mimecar y jose__
<jose__> ok
<Rekenoak> tendiendo claro las dos flags de /boot y /bios-grub ¿En que se diferencia?
<mimecar> Rekenoak, no puedes añadir windows a grub?
<Rekenoak> estetica
<mimecar> puedes o no puedes
<Rekenoak> un momento por favor
<Rekenoak> buscando la estética q me proporciona el refit. Cada partición pertenece a un os diferente
<Rekenoak> macos arranque siempre
<Rekenoak> linux
<mimecar> puedea añadir window a grub si o no
<Rekenoak> mmm tb
<Rekenoak> w7 inicialmente, directamente y luego, después de actualizar me tira por el grub
<mimecar> no me has contestado
<Rekenoak> buscando la estética busco q cada uno me tire
<mimecar> si windows y linux te funcionan con grub
<Rekenoak> ya contesté
<mimecar> "mmmm tb" es si / no ?
<mimecar> pregunta en un canal de mac, la parte de ubuntu / windows funciona correctamente
<Rekenoak> mimecar solo tienes q leer una línea después
<Rekenoak> y no me voy a repetir
<Rekenoak> ya sabes mi respuesta de antes
<Rekenoak> no obstante, buscando la solución: Creo q teniendo claro las diferencias entre /boot y /bios-grub
<Rekenoak> o bien
<Rekenoak> como instalar linux en una partición diferente
<Rekenoak> podría solucionar mi problema
<Rekenoak> con el fantástico linux
<Rekenoak> además q es un linux sino un mac
<Rekenoak> con mucho marketing :)
<JoseCO> alguien me puede decir porque en debian 6.0.5 live
<JoseCO> añaden el centro de software de ubuntu
<xangua> suena a una pregunta para el canal de debian JoseCO
<JoseCO> es que como aqui personas que usan mas debian que ubuntu
<JoseCO> :P
<AlexLikeRock> de ubuntui ?
<JoseCO> sip
<AlexLikeRock> hay un centro de sofware , pero no es de ubuntu exclusivamente,
<JoseCO> de ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock> ESSE EStaba en fase TEST
<AlexLikeRock> por eso ubuntu lo saco primero  y debian no lo tenia , por que el no lo consideraba estable
<mimecar> si la duda no es de soporte de ubuntu, pasar a OT
<AlexLikeRock> cada distro tiene sus propios repositorios
<JoseCO> ok
<JoseCO> es que nadie responde en debian
<AlexLikeRock> no te respondemos de inmediato , por que muchos trabajamos, y respondemos en ratitos
<Rekenoak> alguien me sabría decir como se puede instalar el arranque en una partición q no sea ni / ni el mbr
<mimecar> seleccionando la partición cuando instalas grub
<mimecar> otra cosa es que te funcione
<Rekenoak> si hago esto... sudo grub-install /dev/sda4
<Rekenoak> no funciona
<Rekenoak> no suele funcionar
<mimecar> necesitas "algo" que cargue esa partición
<Rekenoak> lo q me permite es en el sda
<mimecar> si ya has encontrado una forma para 3 sistemas operativos usala
<Rekenoak> pero para restaurarlos, necesito saber como hacerlo correctamente claro
<Rekenoak> y a q te refieres con algo?
<mimecar> un cargador de arranque
<Rekenoak> si dispongo de una partición sda4 (hfs+) y sda5(linux), como haría para instalar el cargador de arranque en la sda4?
<Rekenoak> aunque bueno, q sea hfs+ tp importa
<Rekenoak> mucho
<Rekenoak> basicamente la idea q busco es la instalación del "cargador de arranque" o "/boot" o "bios-grub" en una partición q esté dentro del mbr para que me carge la quinta partición q es el linux
<Rekenoak> pongo entrecomillado eso, ya q no consigo diferenciarlos
<Rcart> Rekenoak: el GRUB debe instalarse en el MBR
<Rekenoak> pero... yo con mi distro linux mint 13 creo...
<Rekenoak> en el asistente instalador, me permite elegir
<Rekenoak> conclusión
<Rekenoak> hay mas posibilidades
<Rekenoak> e ahí la duda
<Rcart> en resumen: queres instalar el grub en el MBR?
<Rekenoak> es q, viendo q el W7 para lo q quiero tiene prioridad, xq no puedo instalarlo en otra partición
<Rekenoak> deberé de darle esa prioridad
<Rekenoak> y poner el arranque o boot o bios grub al grub en otra partición q no sea el mbr para q no se chafen
<omikron4> es que el grub no se instala en una particion.. se instala en el /dev/sda sin numero
<mimecar> si usas grub2 lo tienes que poner en el mbr y desde ahí elegir el sistema operativo
<Rekenoak> ui che...
<Rekenoak> si eso ya lo hago con éxito
<mimecar> si pones windows en el mbr
<ocesno> a nadie le a pasado que se le pone la pantalla negra despues de poner login y el password tarjeta de video vesa6330
<mimecar> cómo pretendes arrancar otro sistema operativo?
<ocesno> ubuntu 12.10
<Rekenoak> pero si se puede poner el arranque en otra partición
<mimecar> y cómo lo pones?
<mimecar> editas la tabla de particiones y modificas los flags?
<Rekenoak> eso es lo q no se q hace el asistente
<Rekenoak> cuando lo instalo nuevo
<Rekenoak> lo hace el
<mimecar> qué asistente
<Rekenoak> yo no se hacerlo en comandos
<Rekenoak> linux mint
<mimecar> mint instalará grub en el mbr
<Rekenoak> al hacer un install nuevo
<Rekenoak> yo se q lo hago
<mimecar> ok
<Rekenoak> con el w7 funcionando
<Rekenoak> y uso el asistente
<Rekenoak> y sigue funcionando todo
<Rekenoak> acorde a este tuto q seguí http://blog.gon.cl/post/934
<Rekenoak> la verdad es q es un tema complicado
<Rekenoak> al menos para mi
<Rekenoak> otra opción, q creo q me puede valer
<GridCube> !uefi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'uefi'.
<GridCube> nadie sabe
<Rekenoak> cuando...
<Rekenoak> cuando tiro por el grub
<Rekenoak> la partición de macos
<Rekenoak> para q arranque
<Rekenoak> no me funciona
<Rekenoak> si me funcionara sería una opción más q válida
<Rekenoak> en cambio el arranque del macos normal si q me funciona
<AlexLikeRock> GÜIndo$s lo puedes poner primero editando el archibo "grub.cfg"
<AlexLikeRock> ahi , elijes el tiempo de espera para deciri o cual OS empiese por defaiul
<Rekenoak> ya
<Rekenoak> y si pongo 0?
<AlexLikeRock> no te dejara tiempo de elejir
<AlexLikeRock> dejalo en 1
<AlexLikeRock> yd espues de configurar el archivo  dale "sudo grup-update"
<Rekenoak> pero... eso como se hace?
<AlexLikeRock> para q cargue los cambios dados
<Rekenoak> gracias Alex
<Rekenoak> entonces sería algo así como...
<Rekenoak> instalar W7
<AlexLikeRock> a recuerda acer una copia derespaldo antes de moverle
<Rekenoak> luego linux en el grub
<AlexLikeRock> sorry asta ahorita me acorde :-S
<Rekenoak> si, si ya la tengo
<Rekenoak> jejeje
<AlexLikeRock> luego que ... donde??
<AlexLikeRock> no esntendi
<Rekenoak> si, quiero decir, 1º W7, 2º GRUB 3º Editar grub
<Rekenoak> Como se edita?
<AlexLikeRock> dejame buscar un tutorial...
<GridCube> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<GridCube> vean la parte que dice ¡NO EDITEN grub.cfg A MANO!
<GridCube> para eso hay herramientas
<Rekenoak> ya... eso usaré
<Rekenoak> a ver
<Rekenoak> es q es todo como un lio
<Rekenoak> entre mi tabla de particiones gpt
<Rekenoak> q el linux está fuera del mbr
<Rekenoak> es la 5ª partición
<Rekenoak> q si efi
<Rekenoak> uefi
<Rekenoak> jajaja dios
<GridCube> Rekenoak, ese es el problema de usar uefi ves
<Rekenoak> lo entiendo
<Rekenoak> q hago, si estoy en un mac
<GridCube> no es culpa de la gente de linux que las empresas como microsoft quieran bloquear el hardware
<GridCube> XD o apple da igual
<Rekenoak> estoy de acuerdo
<GridCube> Rekenoak, P: tendras que aprender a dar vueltas hasta encontrar la solucion
<Rekenoak> lo sé,
<Rekenoak> me resulta muy "curioso" q el instalador de linux mint consiga instalar el grub en otra partición
<Rekenoak> y por comandos
<Rekenoak> sea tan complicado
<GridCube> eso lo podes elegir
<Rekenoak> como?
<GridCube> vos ya tenes grub ejecutandose? y solo queres cambiar el orden de cual bootea primero?
<GridCube> o no tenes grub funcionando?
<Rekenoak> ahora mismo nada
<Rekenoak> solo el cargador de win
<GridCube> instalaste ubuntu en modo uefi?
<Rekenoak> mi tabla de particiones mbr: 1º efi 2º mac 3º win 4º Datos(creada para compartir entre los 3)
<GridCube> eso no responde mi pregunta
<Rekenoak> tabla gpt: (1ºefi 2º mac 3ª win 4º datos 5º linux 6º swap 7º bios grub (q no se para q sirve)
<GridCube> instalaste ubuntu en modo uefi?
<Rekenoak> si perdona es q era por aclarar
<Rekenoak> pues...
<Rekenoak> cuando instalé el linux mint
<GridCube> ubuntu no es linux mint
<Rekenoak> como trabaja con gpt, o eso creo
<Rekenoak> mmmm
<GridCube> Rekenoak, aca tenes un tutorial para instalar ubuntu en modo uefi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> en todo caso
<Rekenoak> pero linux mint está basado en ubuntu
<GridCube> podes usar boot repair y decirle a grub que se instale en otra particion
<GridCube> Rekenoak, y linux esta basado en unix
<mimecar> Rekenoak, basado no quiere decir que se comporte igual
<GridCube> eso que tiene que ver con nada
 * GridCube pide disculpas por sonar mal educado
<Rekenoak> me baso en la wiki
<Rekenoak> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
<Rekenoak> no sonaste mal educado
<AlexLikeRock> no , linux min  esta basado una en ubunto  y tiene otra  basada en debian
<AlexLikeRock> ***ubuntu
<GridCube> Rekenoak, que este basado no significa nada, mint y ubuntu son dos distros distintas
<AlexLikeRock> asi es
<GridCube> la gente de ubuntu de echo esta trabajando mucho para arreglar los problemas de uefi
<AlexLikeRock> cada distro ase  sus respectivas modificaciones a su conveniencia
<Focusyn> antes en nautilus había la opción de disposición compacta de los iconos y ahora no, lo que quiero es dejar menos espacio entre los iconos
<Rekenoak> ya...
<GridCube> ninguna otra distro tiene el nivel de soporte que ubuntu si provee al respecto
<Rekenoak> ya
<Rekenoak> claro
<GridCube> :)
<Rekenoak> no es una opción cambiar
<GridCube> Rekenoak, revisa esta wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Rekenoak> por eso he puesto
<Rekenoak> la tabla de particiones
<GridCube> :)
<Rekenoak> para lanzar la pregunta jejej
<Rekenoak> si vos querés claro
<GridCube> proba si con boot-repair se arreglan las cosas
<Rekenoak> ya lo intenté
<Rekenoak> pero o fui muy torpe
<Rekenoak> o no se
<Rekenoak> en webs inglessas hablaban de en la línea de comando del grub
<Rekenoak> cambiarlo desde ahí
<Rekenoak> grub> root (hd0, 5) setup
<Rekenoak> etc
<Rekenoak> pero está dificil la cosa
<Rekenoak> de momento intentaré la idea de AlexLikeRock and Roll
<Rekenoak> de editar el grub con otro programa
<Rekenoak> bajarle los segundos a 0
<Rekenoak> y listo
<Rekenoak> pero...
<mimecar> y que consigues con eso?
<Rekenoak> consigo q se muestre los iconos del refit MACOS, LINUX, WIN
<Rekenoak> solo q el win cargará desde grub
<Rekenoak> aunque mi intención era q cargará desde el mbr y linux desde otra partición
<Rekenoak> q eso si se puede
<Rekenoak> pero bueno
<Rekenoak> esto de las particiones gpt y su ... madre es un tema complicado
<Rekenoak> la verdad, es q si todo estubiera unificado sería mejor
<Rekenoak> todo primarias de mas de 2 TB y casí infinitas particiones
<Rekenoak> no tendría el problema
<mimecar> con el sistema actual se puede trabajar bien
<Rekenoak> si, estoy de acuerdo
<Rekenoak> aunque... todo es mejorable
<Rekenoak> mi solución
<mimecar> la próxima vez no uses un mac
<Rekenoak> o un mbr sin limaticiones de 4
<Rekenoak> o un gpt actual
<Rekenoak> simple y llano
<Rekenoak> tengo un mac, para aprender de el
<Rekenoak> este, es una ejemplo
<MarioMey> mimecar:
<MarioMey> Acabo de terminar la primer fase de cambio de particiones.
<MarioMey> Entré con chroot a la partición movida y le hice un update-grub2
<MarioMey> Ahora, quiero modificar el fstab.
<MarioMey> Entonces, hice ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid
<MarioMey> Y me tira los mismos uuid que tenía antes... ¿por qué?
<MarioMey> ¿Puede ser que no hayan cambiado?
<MarioMey> ¿O tengo que reiniciar?
<mimecar> estas con el live cd no?
<MarioMey> ¿O lo cambió update-grub2?
<MarioMey> Sí.
<mimecar> estas editando las cosas del sistema instalado o del live usb?
<MarioMey> Del Live Pen-drive.
<mimecar> no te sirve de nada modificar el fstab del usb
<MarioMey> ¿Por qué
<MarioMey> ?
<MarioMey> Mirá que entré con chroot a la partición.
<mimecar> eso no es lo que has dicho ahora mismo
<MarioMey> Sí lo dije.
<mimecar> estas editando las cosas del sistema instalado o del live usb?
<mimecar> MarioMey> Del Live Pen-drive.
<MarioMey> Sí, pero entré a la partición con CHROOT.
<mimecar> si usas chroot estas en el sistema instalado
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<MarioMey> Entonces, del sistema instalado.
<mimecar> si no te han cambiado los identificadores
<mimecar> o el sistema te funciona al reiniciar o dará error
<mimecar> me he perdido antes con todos los cambios y particiones de tu sistema
<MarioMey> Ok. Sólo cambió de sda8 a 7.
<MarioMey> Sí, todo bien.
<MarioMey> Entiendo que es un quilombo...
<MarioMey> Vamos a reiniciar y te cuento. ¡Gracias!
<MarioMey> Cualquier cosa, vuelvo al Live.
<MarioMey2> ¿Se fue mimecar?
<GridCube> sep
<MarioMey2> Okas...
<MarioMey> Gente, cambié de lugar la partición de este Ubuntu. Logré hacerlo y anda todo bien... pero el monitor de escritura-lectura que tengo en el gnome-panel dejó de funcionar.
<MarioMey> Sólo el del rígido.
<MarioMey> El de red y procesador andan.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien sabe como reestablecerlo?
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-20
<Rekenoak> bueno, gracias por todo
<Rekenoak> entraré pronto por el triple boot
<Rekenoak> ciao
<xico27> Buenas noches
<xico27> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<xico27> para instalar ubuntu
<xico27> xd
<fzeta> O_o
<GridCube> xico27, que necesitas saber?
<xico27> pues como hacer la particion del disco duro.. para instalar tanto el win como el ubuntu
<xico27> seria en un portatil
<GridCube> xico27, que portatil, pasanos el modelo
<xico27> sony vaio
<GridCube> tenes mas datos?
<xico27> si estoy mirando
<xico27> el modelo
<GridCube> hay muchas vaio
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> suele estar en una etiqueta abajo
<fzeta> en youtube hay muchos tutos que lo explican con flujos de detalles "instalar ubuntu con win"
<GridCube> sep
<xico27> PCG-61712M
<xico27> ese es el modelo
<fzeta> vamos, más claro no canta un gallo
<xico27> jaja
<xico27> si verde que te quiero verde
<xico27> xd
<JoseCO> mi opinion es instalar win 7
<JoseCO> y despues ubuntu
<xico27> y tema de la particion?
<GridCube> ese es el modelo de la pantalla xico27 :P
<xico27> del disco?
<GridCube> xico27, las particiones tenes dos caminos
<xico27> pues es lo que pone debajo
<xico27> a ver miro mas numeritos
<GridCube> :) no hay problema xico27 queria saber nomas si era muy moderna como para preocuparse por uefi
<JoseCO> pero como quieres particionar
<GridCube> no creo que tengas uefi
<JoseCO> uefi?
<JoseCO> que es
<JoseCO> :)
<GridCube> JoseCO, es UN DOLOR DE CABEZAS
<GridCube> con mayusculas
<xico27> wiffi si uefi no tiene
<xico27> jjeje
<JoseCO> ¬¬
<GridCube> uefi es el remplazo del bios en maquinas modernas
<GridCube> xico27, bien, si no tiene uefi entonces tenes dos caminos
<xico27> era broma hombre
<JoseCO> mmm voy googlear nunca habia escuchado de eufi
<GridCube> uno es usar el disco de instalacion y usar la opcion "instalar junto a otros sistemas operativos" y dejar que el instalador de ubuntu haga todo por vos
<GridCube> o hacerlo manualmente y agregar particiones tuyas
<GridCube> si no tenes ni idea de como crear particiones te recomiendo el primer camino
<JoseCO> sep
<JoseCO> eso opino yop
<GridCube> si tenes una idea de como crear particiones es mejor crearlas manualmente, sobre todo para tener un /home dedicado
<JoseCO> y tu puedes mirar que tamaño le das la particion de ubuntu arratando
<JoseCO> :P
<fzeta> xico27:  busca en youtube que no cuesta nada.
<GridCube> pero esa es mi opinion,
<JoseCO> yo pregunto
<JoseCO> GridCube
<xico27> y con gparted-live-0.14.0-1
<GridCube> xico27, pero si, como dicen JoseCO y fzeta busca en los youtubes, hay muchos tutos
<xico27> como pone en la web?
<JoseCO> si usas ubuntu
<GridCube> xico27, no es obligatorio, pero podes usar ese camino, mirate unos tutos en yt
<JoseCO> y tenes una particin especifica para home
<GridCube> ajam?
<JoseCO> y despues pone debian
<GridCube> yep
<JoseCO> la configuracion como es?
<GridCube> depende
<JoseCO> digo despues de instalar
<GridCube> podes usar un usuario distinto en un mismo /home
<JoseCO> las configuraciones de ubuntu en rl home
<JoseCO> en que afectan a debian??
<xico27> que quieren deir con home?
<JoseCO> en donde estan las config de tu usuario
<xico27> segun entiendo las particiones seria para
<GridCube> xico27, :D usa la opcion automatica de instalar junto a windows, te vas a complicar con las particiones si ni siquiera sabes que es /home :)
<GridCube> con el tiempo aprenderas
<fzeta> lol
<JoseCO> sep
<xico27> crear 3 una para el win otra para el ubuntu  y otra para los archivos docs...
<JoseCO> hay
<JoseCO> hombre
<fzeta> ese xD
<JoseCO> no te compliques instala win 7 y despues ubuntu
<JoseCO> ubuntu te gestionara
<xico27> jaja vale si se lo que es home.. pero escrito asi... de en vez de decirlo en voz.. pues me a descolocado xd
<xico27> jaja
<JoseCO> si sale
<xico27> la ultima version de ubunto pinta bien no?
<JoseCO> sip
<xico27> ubuntu
<JoseCO> es mucho mejor
<xico27> guay
<JoseCO> que procesador tenes
<xico27> core i5
<JoseCO> 12.10 mejoro mucho errores
<JoseCO> estas hecho
<JoseCO> tenes grafica
<xico27> radeon
<JoseCO> mmm eso
<JoseCO> complicada
<JoseCO> digo por los controladores
<JoseCO> que modelo
<JoseCO> radeon
<xico27> cuando pone descargar ... da la opcion de 64 o la de 32 segun mi config mi portatil es de 64 pues tengo que descargar esta pues no?
<xico27> ahora miro
<xico27> el modelo redeon
<JoseCO> cuanta ram tenes
<xico27> AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<xico27> 4 gB
<xico27> de ram tengo
<JoseCO> entonces 64 bits
<xico27> que diferencia hay en eso de 64 y 32
<xico27> no termino de comprender
<JoseCO> la arquitectura de tu procesador
<xico27> alguna vez me e tenido que intarlar porgramas de 32 bits porque no me iba en 64 puede ser?
<GridCube> eso era antes
<GridCube> ahora andan bien
<JoseCO> pero la verdad
<JoseCO> con 4 de ram
<JoseCO> no se notara la diferencia si pones el 32 bits
<GridCube> pero 64 es mejor
<xico27> ok
<xico27> supongo q es multidioma ubuntu no?
<GridCube> si
<JoseCO> sep
<JoseCO> la instalacion de ubuntu es para dummies
<GridCube> a menos que tengas uefi
 * GridCube esta realmente enojado con uefi
<xico27> como se mira si tenfo uefi?
<xico27> o no lo tengo
<GridCube> cuando prendes tu compu, podes usar el mouse para moverte entre las opciones?
<xico27> cuando se inicia? las letras esas que salen a toda ostia
<xico27> pues no
<GridCube> uefi es la evolucion del viejo BIOS, ahora es mas... complicado para los sistemas que no son de apple o de microsoft
<JoseCO> mmmm
<JoseCO> no sabia
<xico27> mmm
<GridCube> estas compañias hicieron tratos con las fabricas de hardware para que sea mas dificil "piratearlos"
<JoseCO> entonces que haran en linux
<GridCube> canonical entro en el "trato" de uefi
<GridCube> pero aun no hay un estandard claro
<GridCube> y las cosas son complicadas
<xico27> pues tocara hacer portatiles de hardware libre xd
<JoseCO> mm el otro dia vi un pc
<GridCube> P: hay proyectos xi
<JoseCO> asus
<JoseCO> con uefi
<JoseCO> y puede andar bien ubuntu
<xico27> pues a ver que tal va
<GridCube> JoseCO, aja, hay gente que no tiene ningun problema
<JoseCO> y que problemas ocurren
<xico27> bueno asi resumiendo... re-instalo el P*** win 7  y luego instalo el ubuntu
<JoseCO> cuando los hay
<GridCube> pero quedate unos dias por este canal y vas a ver un monton de casos de gente con problemas
<JoseCO> sep xico27
<GridCube> xico27, si, primero vindous, luego ubu
<xico27> gracias
<xico27> por la ayuda
<xico27> xd
<GridCube> nvm
<xico27> una ultima cuestion
<GridCube> mande
<xico27> que tal eso de los viruses en linux tampoco hay?
<JoseCO> mm yo he leido foros
<GridCube> hay, pero tenes que ser muy tonto para que funcionen
<GridCube> !virus
<kubot> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JoseCO> y hay personas que dicen que si hay virus
<JoseCO> en linux
<GridCube> los virus que hay son medio tontos
<GridCube> y otros muy peligrosos
<JoseCO> me puedes nombrar uno que afecte
<JoseCO> considerablemente linux
<GridCube> de nuevo dependen de que seas muy tonto
<GridCube> y pongas tu password
<GridCube> y permitas que un .sh te borre todo
<GridCube> por ejemplo
<GridCube> por no leer lo que hace
<xico27> yo teniendo win y antivirus... se me metio =mente
<xico27> virus policia
<xico27> ¬¬
<GridCube> xico27, eso es porque vindous ejecuta cosas sin pedirte permiso
<GridCube> linux nunca hace eso, a menos que vos le digas que lo haga
<JoseCO> eso sip
<xico27> bueno a ver si me convence esta vez
<xico27> hara unos años ya probe ubuntu pero no me convencio
<xico27> a ver si ahora me termina de convencer
<xico27> ;)
<JoseCO> un amigo tiene un i3
<JoseCO> segunda generacion
<JoseCO> y 6 de ram
<JoseCO> y anda de pelos
<JoseCO> sin errores en live
<JoseCO> y muy rapido despues de instalar
<GridCube> xico27, si te puedo evangelizar un poco te recomiendo usar el sabor muy superior de xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
 * GridCube es un contribuidor a la comunidad de xubuntu :D
<JoseCO> hahaha
<xico27> haha
<xico27> pues mira que iba a preguntar
<JoseCO> GridCube
<xico27> que tal xubuntu
<JoseCO> a mi me anda mejor Lubuntu
<GridCube> :D a mi me gusta mas
<GridCube> no me gusta unity
<JoseCO> unity es bonito
<JoseCO> y en 12.10 anda muy bien
<xico27> Aconsejable esperar 1 semana ?
<GridCube> para?
<xico27> leo por aqui arriba
<JoseCO> ya se esta convirtiendo en algo estable
<xico27> h
<xico27> guay
<GridCube> ah, eso es para tener buena velocidad de descarga
<GridCube> pero si usas torrents es mas rapido
<xico27> lo descarge de la web
<xico27> me kedan 14 min
<xico27> le acabo de dar
<xico27> xd
<GridCube> pues contribuiste a que otros tengan que esperar una semana :P
<JoseCO> sep
<JoseCO> por torrent
<JoseCO> es mejor
<JoseCO> en estos momentos
<GridCube> s/en estos momentos/siempre/
<xico27> la verdad que me perdi eso de torrent
<xico27> es como utilizar el jdowuwnload?
<xico27> jdownloader*
<JoseCO> nope
<xico27> torrent es un programa?
<xico27> o hay varios programas dististos para torrent
<JoseCO> sip eso
<JoseCO> utorrent
<JoseCO> deluge
<JoseCO> Bittorrent
<xico27> ok
<xico27> ya me lo mirare pues
<JoseCO> sep
<JoseCO> es mejor
<JoseCO> en elgunos casos
<xico27> utorrent es mejor no?
<JoseCO> en windous
<JoseCO> aa
<JoseCO> windows
<xico27> jeje
<JoseCO> en linus me gusta mucho deluge
<JoseCO> aa linux
<xico27> ahh que diferencia hay con xubuntu y ubunto?
<xico27> ubuntu*
<JoseCO> la interfaz grafica
<JoseCO> busca imagenes
<xico27> si eso ya lo vi
<JoseCO> de xubuntu
<xico27> esa es la unica diferencia?
<JoseCO> algunos programas
<JoseCO> cambian
<JoseCO> pero la funcionalidad es casi la misma
<xico27> tambien vi el tema de que uno utiliza KDE y otro otro tipo puede ser?
<JoseCO> si kubuntu
<JoseCO> es que en linux no hay un standar
<xico27> ok
<xico27> el ubunto q me estoy descargando
<xico27> pone amd64
<JoseCO> sep
<xico27> lo de amd no tendra nada que ver con el procesador?
<xico27> yo tengo intel
<JoseCO> yo pensaba lo mismo :(
<JoseCO> pero es la i686 y amd64
<JoseCO> solo hace referencia a la arquitectura
<xico27> i685 que significa?
<xico27> 32bits?
<xico27> i686*
<JoseCO> no lo entiendo muy bien
<JoseCO> pero solo hace referencia
<xico27> bueno a lo importante.. es que me sirve no?
<xico27> xd
<JoseCO> sip
<JoseCO> te sirve
<xico27> ok
<xico27> merci
<xico27> bueno gracias... desconecto ya... a ver qu tal me va
<xico27> un saludooo
<Don_Rad> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<vitimiti> o/
<Tiffon> nas
<mrojas6996> Hola! necesito ayuda urgente
<mimecar> para ser urgente no preguntas nada
<mrojas6996> Porque nadie responde
<mrojas6996> y la ultima vez que necesitaba con urgencia pregunte y nadie respondio
<mimecar> si no preguntas no tienes respuesta
<mrojas6996> como sea, el problema es el siguiente: Tengo Lubuntu con LXDE, y para probar, instale KDE, ahora lo quiero desinstalar para siempre, lo he desinstalado con éxito, pero ahora no puedo cambiar el tema GTK, al parecer KDE dejó uno bien feo con una horrenda fuente
<mimecar> ¿eso es urgente?
<mrojas6996> si
<mrojas6996> no puedo leer casi nada
<mrojas6996> y con LXApperance no se puede cambiar
<mrojas6996> es como si estuviera bloqueado
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de usuario o crea uno nuevo
<mrojas6996> no se como se hace eso
<mimecar> crea un usuario en el sistema y usalo
<mrojas6996> lo unico que se es usar apt-get
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener en lso menús de lxde
<mimecar> en caso de tenerlo, crealo en el sistema con sudo adduser
<mrojas6996> si pero apenas puedo leer las letras espantosas hibridas de roman-sans-negrita con georgia que kde dejo
<mrojas6996> voy a ver si le pego con los iconitos
<mimecar> ¿cómo desinstalastes KDE?
<mrojas6996> al menos eso si no cambió
<mrojas6996> lo desinstale desde apt pero como solo quito 2 cosas en vez de las 200 que metio, quite lo otro con synaptic
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lo has quitado a lo bestia
<mimecar> y sin ver las partes que necesitaba usar lxde para trabajar verdad?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y reinicia
<mrojas6996> desinstale paquetes de KDE que marcaron como mas de 50 dependencias y asi lo quite
<mrojas6996> yo no soy tan estupido
<mrojas6996> y mas bien el kubuntu-desktop me desinstalo ese paquete que tu dices
<mrojas6996> tuve que reinstalar lubuntu.desktop y en cambio metio xterm que no estaba cuando instale lubuntu desde el 12.04
<mrojas6996> tambien metio otro paquete para el modem y ya, no metio lo otro
<mimecar> reinstala lubuntu-desktop y si no funciona crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mrojas6996> apuesto a que me hablas asi porque no conteste por estar esperando a que alguien dijera "¿Cual es tu problema?" como lo hacian antes en los chats de ayuda de ciertos sistemas de codigo cerrado que no mencionare
<mrojas6996> no importa intentare lo del usuario
<mimecar> no te hablo de esta forma por eso
<mrojas6996> ahora tengo miedo
<mrojas6996> de que si uso ese usuario pierda privilegios asi como lo que era la cuenta de invitado en el dark side
<mrojas6996> de una se que lubuntu desktop no sirvio porque segui presentando el problema
<mimecar> si no puedes probar ninguna de las cosas tendrás que preguntar más adelante
<mrojas6996> odio esto de que uso un sistema linux y pareciera que se jode solo, me paso hace tiempo con ubuntu cuando actualize al 10.04 me puse triste porque todo se desordeno
<mimecar> si desinstalas KDE de forma correcta no pasa eso
<mrojas6996> de hecho, fue milagroso que la actualizacion de 12.04 a 12.10 tardara solo 1 hora y quedara excelente
<mrojas6996> y entonces cual es la dichosa forma correcta?
<mimecar> para gnome,
<mimecar> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<mrojas6996> porque yo solo puse en google "desinstalar kde" y me dalio "sudo apt-get --purge kubuntu-desktop" y el paquete de idioma
<mrojas6996> *salio
<mrojas6996> hice eso y lo unico que hizo fue eso, ademas desde que instale KDE ya se me habia cambiado el tema GTK y como que el gestor de KDE para GTK bloqueo a LXapperance
<mrojas6996> lo de las letras feas vino solo
<mimecar> has usado sudo con aplicaciones gráficas?
<mrojas6996> a ver lo del user ya veng
<mrojas6996> no
<mrojas6996> solo uso sudo para instalar
<invitado> Hola
<invitado> Soy mrojas6996, creo que este era el canal
<invitado> lo de la cuenta de invitado sirvió
<mimecar> ok
<invitado> el tema se cambia
<invitado> pero en la otra tengo muchas cosas que no se deben perder
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos tus datos en un disco externo
<invitado> deberia ser una gran irresponsabilidad esto de los paquetes que cuando instalan 200 cosas no las quitan :@
<invitado> debe uno quitarlas solo
<mimecar> si hubieras probado kubuntu usando un live cd no tendrías ningún problema
<mimecar> y lo desinstalas de forma corecta
<invitado> como puedo probarlo si no tengo mas CD's DDD:
<mimecar> no tienes ningún usb?
<invitado> y el pendrive mas grande ya esta lleno :/ 1 GB
<invitado> que nisiquiera son un giga, sino 970
<mimecar> ahí te cabe el live cd
<invitado> si pero esta lleno
<invitado> aunque no lo niego, KDE es hermoso, valio la pena
<invitado> bueno eso era todo, bye!
<mrojas6996> Hola otra vez
<mrojas6996> estoy avergonzado
<mrojas6996> eché a perder la config de la cuenta intentando migrar mi home directamente a la otra cuenta
<mrojas6996> ahora solo puedo entrar desde la cuenta recien creada
<mrojas6996> entro en la mia y no inicia, quiza porque comparten el mismo jome
<mrojas6996> *home
<mrojas6996> sin embargo, cuando hice eso, la cuenta segunda empezo a sufrir el mismo problema de GTK, asi que a mi se me hace que el problema esta en Home
<rodirgo> hola gente
<rodirgo> tengo un problema al instalar pidgin
<rodirgo> me dice que tiene dependencias incuplidas
<rodirgo> y que perlapi-5.12.4 pero no va a ser instalado
<rodirgo> y no logro instalar perlapi
<mrojas6996> Necesito reiniciar GTK desde 0 ¿alguien sabe como?
<GridCube> reinicias?
<mrojas6996> creo que se dice asi
<mrojas6996> necesito resetear totalmente
<mrojas6996> como si desinstalara GTK y lo volviera a instalar totalmente desde 0
<mrojas6996> ya que por quitar KDE "a lo bestia" por que no saben dan comando correcto, me quedo bloqueado el tema GTK en un tema Oxygen con una letra muy fea
<mrojas6996> perdon, no saben dar comando en google, y en las wikis, ya que de los 200 se quitan solo 23
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> que desktop estas usando?
<mrojas6996> perdon quise decir que se quitan 2
<mrojas6996> Lubuntu con LXDE
<mrojas6996> parece que LXDE es tan espartano y tan perfecto que se jode "solo"
<GridCube> hacete un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> deberia instalarte de nuevo todos los defaults
<mrojas6996> eso hare
<mrojas6996> te cuento lo que sucede
<GridCube> kk
<mrojas6996> lo loco es que los iconos son cambiados perfectamente
<mrojas6996> y el tema GTK queda bloqueado
<mrojas6996> te paso unas capturas
<GridCube> si
<mrojas6996> con este tema, la barra deberia ponerse color marron, no azul: http://screencloud.net/v/8zeD
<mrojas6996> la unica manera en que eso cambiaba, era que el programa de temas de KDE modificara la config de GTK
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> dejame preguntar
<mrojas6996> por lo que GTK 2 y 3 esta configurado para que el inexistente panel de KDE lo modifique, cosa que no deberia
<mrojas6996> Ok grid, gracias por ofrecerte a echarme una mano
<GridCube> osea cambiaste el tema gtk con un programa qt?
<mrojas6996> no, el programa Qt como que invadio a LXapearance, para que no modificara temas de LXDE
<GridCube> how very weird
<mrojas6996> sino que el mismo programa Qt los modifique, cosa que no debio ser, porque LXDE es LXDE con Lxapaereance y KDE con QT y sus GTK
<GridCube> mrojas6996, podes usar el programa qt desde lubuntu?
<mrojas6996> es lo que yo digo, estamos en la version 12.10 con iconos nuevos, y LXDE se jode por algo tan pequeño
<GridCube> el que usaste en kde para cambiar el tema
<mrojas6996> Si grid, todos los programas de KDE aparecieron en el menu
<mrojas6996> y podian usarse
<mrojas6996> la cosa es que yo no quiero usar el programa QT, quiero usar mi LXapaereance
<mrojas6996> pero GTK se bloqueo y solo puede ser modificado por el programa QT que fue removido junto con cada uno de los programas y paquetes de Kubuntu y KDE
<GridCube> pero si usas el programa qt para cambiar la apariencia funciona o no
<mrojas6996> asi es, funciona
<GridCube> ok
<mrojas6996> de hecho, me parecio extraño, porque la config de GTK 2 de LXDE es espartanisima, no hay temas con efectos, y el tema oxygen GTK tenia efecticos pequeños en ciertos menues y botons
<GridCube> nusep
<GridCube> lubuntu tiene problemillas asi
<mrojas6996> eso no puede ser correcto
<GridCube> mrojas6996, create un usuario de pruebas y fijate si podes cambiar los temas en el
<mrojas6996> ajajaj, fijate que lo del usuario recien me lo habian recomendado, y sabes que termino de eso?
<GridCube>  ajam
<mrojas6996> termine borrando una cuenta, y con las mismas
<mrojas6996> sin embargo, con la otra cuenta, si pude cambiar el tema
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> bien
<GridCube> ves hay un problema de una archivo en tu ~/
<mrojas6996> justamente! sospechaba de eso cuando vi que al cambiar el home de la otra cuenta, por el mio, el problema volvio
<GridCube> yo haria lo bruto y borraria todo lo que no me importa de ~/.local o ~/.share
<GridCube> total se regenera lo importante
<mrojas6996> revisemos a ver que borramos
<mrojas6996> entonces, borramos local y share? :3
<mrojas6996> amo borrar
<GridCube> mrojas6996, presta atencion a lo que hay dentro
<mrojas6996> mmm, veamos, acá en share tenemos esto: http://screencloud.net/v/pF1k
<mrojas6996> en la carpeta icons hay cosas de wine, por lo tanto, no sirve
<mrojas6996> ya que son los icons hicolor
<mrojas6996> en aplicaciones hay calculadora, un programita de dibujos
<mrojas6996> las que estan en el menu
<mrojas6996> y el archivo mimeapps.list
<mrojas6996> en desktop directories no hay nada
<mrojas6996> sabes para que sirve gvfs-metadata? hay un monton de archivos locos
<GridCube> el otro es .config
<GridCube> ~/.config
<GridCube> no share, share esta dentro de .local P: me confundi
<mrojas6996> http://screencloud.net/v/CpmN
<mrojas6996> eso esta en gvfs
<mrojas6996> ah, ok!
<mrojas6996> capaz y creiste que era /usr/share :P
<GridCube> gvfs es irrelevante para el caso, es para filesystems
<mrojas6996> se borra?
<GridCube> si queres, yo lo dejaria
<mrojas6996> hay una carpeta llamada mimes, que parece tener cosas de wine
<GridCube> no creo que haya nada en .local que cambie nada
<mrojas6996> veamos en .config
<mrojas6996> he borrado una carpeta llamada kde.org (no se porque no la vi :S)
<mrojas6996> en las carpetas de GTK 2.0 y 3 cambie nombres y borre archivos (con copias de seguridad) para ver si cambiaba algo, y no, no cambio nada, solo se reiniciaban los tamaños de ventana
<mrojas6996> parece que encontre huevitos de pascua
<mrojas6996> una captura de synaptic y la pantalla de debian cuando no hay screenshots
<mrojas6996> encontre una carpeta dentro de lxsession que se llama KDE-plasma, y en ella un archivo desktop.conf que dice lo siguiente: http://screencloud.net/v/5dVf
<mrojas6996> Borrada!
<GridCube> sounds about fine
<GridCube> algun cambio?
<GridCube> fijate si relogeas
<mrojas6996> ahi vo
<mrojas6996> Hola grid, malas noticias
<mrojas6996> no se arreglo el problema
<mrojas6996> se me ocurre desinstalar gtk 2 y 3 desde synaptic, pero me da miedo porque tambien quita lubuntu-core y artwork
<mrojas6996> si borro el desktop.conf se re-configuraria?
<mrojas6996> o las carpetas de GTK
<GridCube> mrojas6996, de ultima,antes de hacer eso
<GridCube> yo crearia un nuevo usuario, moveria mis archivos ahi, y borraria el que anda mal
<mrojas6996> la cosa es como conservar los privilegios de esta cuenta la cual yo he creado desde que instale Lubuntu cuando era 12.04
<mrojas6996> incluso quiero conservar el mrojas6996 que sale en el terminal
<mrojas6996> que es el nombre de usuario
<mrojas6996> y al mismo tiempo, trabaje con Sudo, porque el usuario que hice para comprobar que fallaba /home no podia usar sudo
<mrojas6996> por un tal sudoers
<GridCube> mrojas6996, pues pues, podes hacer lo aun mas bruto
<GridCube> creta una carpeta en algun lado, tira todos tus archivos, borra todo a la m* en tu ~/ y reinicia
<mrojas6996> rayos eso seria llegar a un extremo y suena genial :D
<mrojas6996> pero antes que borrar las carpetas de fotos y descargas, deberia solo borrar las ocultas no?
<mrojas6996> seria mas facil
<mrojas6996> si solo es crear la carpeta en algun lado
<mrojas6996> hay mas de 1 GB de musica guardado ahi DDD:
<GridCube> :P si tal ves solo borrar todo lo que empieza con .
<mrojas6996> Hecho!
<Focusyn> os sale la nueva version en el gestor de actualizaciones?
<Yizak> Hola gente qué tal? quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar, ayer instalé la última versión de Ubuntu, pero se me micro-cuelga a cada rato, por ejemplo estoy escuchando música o cualquier cosa y de repente se cuelga por unos 2 segundos y continúa corriendo
<Yizak> esas colgadas son frecuentes, todo el tiempo :(
<dylan66> cuanta ram tienes?
<Yizak> 2GB
<dylan66> no deberia darte problemas
<Yizak> si no sé qué será, es algo bastante raro, antes no me pasaba, pero una día desde la versión 12.04 empezó a suceder y ahora incluso pasa en la 12.10
<AlexLikeRock> la ultiam version buena de ubuntu fue 10ç
<AlexLikeRock> *** 10
<AlexLikeRock> la 12 se traga tus recursos y tu bateria
<AlexLikeRock> aso q en este caso entra en "ubuntu vista clasica"
<nmid00> la 12 es la mitad + 1
<dylan66> deberias chequear el consumo de recursos y log del sistema a ver si aparece algo
<AlexLikeRock> yizak, lo tienes en una laptop verdad ?
<topocc> Queria actualizar la laptop de mi hermana pero mejor lo dejo asi
<Yizak> uhm, gracias, ya veré que puedo hacer
<tron_hack> Hola! a todos!!!!
<tron_hack> Disculpen ¿Como puedo montar un servidor local de correo solo para hacer pruebas en paginas webs?
<mimecar> tron_hack, ¿has buscado en google?
<mimecar> ¿qué parte de lo que encuentras no entiendes?
<tron_hack> Mmmm es algo complejo ya no quiero la opción de crear un servidor de correo sino solo una forma de correo local
<tron_hack> y aun sigo buscando en google
<mimecar> tienes que hacer igual un servidor de correo
<tron_hack> Mmmm eh leido que el postfix me daria buenos resultados pero como nunca lo eh usado no se como configurarlo
<tino> Hola, uso lubuntu y no tiene buscador de archivos con pcmanfm y si uso nautilus mw desconfigura el escritorio , hay alguna aplicacion independiente para buscar archivos desde un buscador de precision para lubuntu?
<d-ark> ayuda error EFI  grub me manda error al arrancar mru7 pero ubuntu 12.10 muy bien, ocupo 7 para mi carnal .
<tino> Este buscador compatible para pcmanfm no busca nada bien  Search for Files or Folders pcmanfm-mod --find-files %F
<d-ark> quien tiene conocimiento al respecto
<tino> d-ark no se cual es el fallo pero lo del grub yo lo intentaria solucionar utilizando supergrub2  solo por probar algo
<tino> Hola, uso lubuntu y no tiene buscador de archivos con pcmanfm y si uso nautilus mw desconfigura el escritorio , hay alguna aplicacion independiente para buscar archivos desde un buscador de precision para lubuntu?
<tino> #lubuntu
<juan_> Hola
<fzeta> hi juan_
<juan_> He instalado ubuntu 12.10 pero no encuentro lo que antes era el "Gestor de actualizaciones" ¿Donde se encuentra ahora?
<fzeta> instálalo
<juan_> Como??
<juan_> Antes se instalaba por defecto
<fzeta> es mejor por la terminal apt-get update & upgrade
<juan_> eso ya lo he hecho. Pero sigo sin esa aplicación
<tino> juan mira a ver con alt + f2  y busca update
<tino> y comprueba si te sale alguna aplicacion que haga esa funcion
<fzeta> apt-get install Synaptic
<d-ark> fzeta tengo error con EFI f en grub no arranca win7 pero ubuntu 12.10 si
<d-ark> que puedo hacer :(
<fzeta> o en la terminal software-center
<fzeta> juan_: más o menos por ahí van los tiros :D
<juan_> Por lo que yo se Synaptic instala lo que tu le pides. Yo lo que quiero es que cuando haya actualizaciones, el sistema me avise e instalarlas, como ocurria con Ubuntu 12.04
<fzeta> d-ark: te refieres a que el grub no te reconoce win?
<juan_> ¡¡¡Que paciencia!!! Cada vez que actualizan esto... joden algo.
<mimecar> juan_, para que actualizas a los pocos días del lanzamiento?
<fzeta> eso mismo le iba a decir
<fzeta> xD
<juan_> Cuando lanzaron ubuntu 12.04, a los dos dias ya habia actualizaciones.
<d-ark> si fzeta
<mimecar> tienes que esperar una semana mínimo
<juan_> Siempre hay algunas cosillas de ultima hora para actualizar
<d-ark> pero lo raro es que desde el bios si arranca win7
<juan_> Y aparte, solo queria saber donde se encontraba ahora esa aplicacion.
<d-ark> es una lap asus i tiene el EFI
<mimecar> juan_, has comprobado que no esté en las opciones del centro de software?
<d-arker> tengo un dolo de cabeza con esto del EFI :(
<juan_> Hola mimecar. Pues no. La verdad es que en el centro de software, por mas que he mirado, no encuentro donde estan las opciones que me comentas.
<mimecar> busca en las opciones, si lo han quitado debe estar por ahí
<mimecar> o en el panel de control de gnome
<mimecar> para la próxima, no actualices tan pronto
<juan_> En el panel ya he mirado, y no hay nada. Otra cosa que ha desaparecido es la opcion visual de tener las ventanas gelatinosas. Era la unica "tonteria" que tenia instalada.
<juan_> Si la actualizacion ha sido por accidente. Me puse a instalar OpenSUSE, y como de costumbre me ha dado mas problemas que soluciones. Como debia reinstalar Ubuntu, decidi actualizar ya que tenia la oportunidad de hacerlo desde cero.
<juan_> Bueno. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y atención. Hasta otro rato. Un saludo.
<juan_> Bye
<Focusyn> sabeis si se puede reducir el espacio entre icono en nautilus?
<Focusyn> llevo tiempo pero no encuentro respuesta
<NimbusCs> hola gente!, ya ha probado el 12.10? como se comporta con el Gnome3 GnomeShell?
<Xavier89> hola, alguien sabe porque se me cambia la hora del sistema cada vez que cambio de sistema operativo?
<comic> alguien vivo ?
<Grecoo> comic, ?
<comic> Hola alguien sabe como le uedo hacer para que no me salga este error cada vez que instalo algo
<comic> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<comic>  bcm5974-dkms
<comic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Grecoo> bueno
<Grecoo> eso me suena a boradcom
<Grecoo> aun que no se
<Grecoo> goggleaste el error?
<comic> lo que quiero es elimarlo ya
<comic> quiero borrarlo
<comic> por que cada vex que instalo algo
<comic> me sale ese error
<Grecoo> googlealo que probablemente este la solucion
<Grecoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1755433.html
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-21
<clum> Hola gente!
<clum> Tengo un problema
<clum> al hacer apt-get update
<GridCube> ajam?
<clum> me salen varios errores de gpg. Firmas invalidas.
<GridCube> son de ppa's?
<clum> Menciona firmas invvalidas muchas veces
<clum> nooooo
<clum> no te vayas
<clum> dice error de gpg: security.ubuntu.com precise-security release
<clum> las siguiente firmas fueron invalidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 ubuntu archive automatic signing key ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<juand> hola gente
<juand> estoy instalando 12.10
<juand> y tengo problemas con e grub
<juand> cuadno me arranca ubuntu me arranca con la pantalla negra
<juand> yo tenia que escribir acpi_osi=Linux para que cargue bien
<juand> pero con este grub no me marcha ni ponerle nomodeset
<juand> alguna ayuda?
<juand> ahhhgr
<juand> como le seteo el nomodet a este nuevo grub?
<juand> el grub que me aparece ahora es re complejo
<juand> y nose donde escribir nomodeset
<juand> eh probado por todos lados pero la pantalla me arranca negra
<juand> alguna ayuda?
<juand644> che gente
<juand644> alguna ayuda de como setear nomodeset al inicio de ubuntu 12.10
<juand644> perdon por molestar tanto poro no logro haerlo
<juand644> y google y no encontre ninguna pantalla de login parecida a la mia
<atl> E intentado ser host en una partida LAN yo desde ubuntu y el otro desde windows , no me deja hacer la conexion, no se si debo dar permisos a al juego o al de windows de alguna manera, incluso cuando veo la ip que debo dar al otro, me sale una que no tienen nada que ver con la mia, si podrian decirme mas o menos que debo buscar
<lviera> buenas
<lviera> tengo un problema con mi distro ubuntu 12
<lviera> ahora no me avisa antes de q se le acabe la bateria
<lviera> se apaga de golpe
<lviera> les ha pasado?
<hashashin> nas
<mrojas6996> Holas a todos!
<mrojas6996> he venido acà para hacerles una gran pregunta
<mrojas6996> o al menos, para mi es grande, jejej
<mrojas6996> lo que sucede es esto, estoy en el Live CD de Lubuntu 10.10 y con Gparted, estoy creando una particion de 80 GB con formato Ext4 dirigida a ser mi carpeta Home
<mrojas6996> la cosa es, que despues de ser creada esta carpeta, quiero formatear la raiz para re-instalar Lubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ya formatearás desde el live cd
<mrojas6996> con lo cual yo quisiera saber, si esta nueva particion home, en el sistema al ser re-instalado, serà automaticamente reconocida como Home, ò tendrè que editar FsTab
<mrojas6996> y borrar el home que ha sido creado
<mrojas6996> en la particion raiz
<mimecar> la tendrás que seleccionar en la instalación
<mrojas6996> O.o ¿era asi de facil?
<mrojas6996> como se nota que el primer distro que use fue Xubuntu Alternate :P
<mrojas6996> daba miedo eso D:
<mimecar> en alternate es lo mismo
<mrojas6996> por cierto, no tendria importancia si al pasar las carpetas al nuevo /home, borro las carpetas que tienen el puntico al principio del nombre? (ocultas)
<mimecar> sólo perderías la configuración y tus datos de los programas
<mimecar> nada importante
<mrojas6996> Excelente! :D
<mimecar> perderás TODOS los datos de los programas
<mimecar> configuración de firefox, correos, etc.
<mrojas6996> realmente los datos no importan, ya que precisamente necesito que se re-setèe absolutamente todo
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> si tus correos no están en el servidor los perderás
<mrojas6996> ajajaj, tranqui, estan a salvo ahi mismo en el server
<mrojas6996> no puedo creer que haya llegado a este punto solo por no acordarme de apt-get autoremove despues de correr la desinstalacion purge de kubuntu-desktop + el pack de idioma
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y te funcionará
<mimecar> ya te lo dijeron ayer
<mrojas6996> y sin embargo con gparted veo el raìz y tiene mucho mas espacio libre que W1nd0w$ 7
<mrojas6996> Si, funciono perfecto, pero hoy me lleve un sustote
<mimecar> y?
<mrojas6996> ya que instale algunos temas que tambien cambian el color del banner y lo ponen chevere, y entonces se volvio loco y empezo a parpadear
<mrojas6996> y no se cargaba, se volvia loco, acceder al menu era imposible porque se bloqueaba
<mrojas6996> el susto fue tal que lleguè a pensar que habia sido hackeado por 2da vez
<mimecar> es más probable que el error lo pusieras tu que un hackeo
<mrojas6996> no lo niego, tu dijiste que a lo bestia quite todo lo que KDE metio
<mrojas6996> pero algo que yo veo es que lubuntu se jode casi de nada
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si le quitas partes que necesita para funcionar, si
<mrojas6996> pero es que yo quite todo lo que en su descripcion decia "este paquete es parte del xxx de KDE"
<qarl> ¿Alguien que use VLC por aquí?
<qarl> Cada vez que abro una canción se me abre una nueva ventana :S
<mimecar> mrojas6996, puedes asegurar que no has quitado nada de lxde?
<mrojas6996> la verdad..., no :'(
<mrojas6996> yo no soy ningun experto, nunca lo he sido ni aparentadi
<mrojas6996> *aparentado
<mrojas6996> como sea no tenemos que estar discutiendo, aqui nos estamos ayudando como usuarios de linux que somos
<mrojas6996> porque alguien haya hecho la embarrada del año no quiere decir que no se le ayude
<mrojas6996> con esta particion nueva podre no solo probar infinidad de sistemas
<mimecar> mezclar la home de varias distribuciones te dará problemas
<mrojas6996> en verdad? pero si yo he leido que mas bien uno se evita problemas de salvar archivos con una particion home aparte :S
<mrojas6996> entonces como era?
<mimecar> no mezcles particiones /home
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> entonces la tendre ahi solo para cuando necesite re-instalar el sistema de 0
<mrojas6996> para no perder documento y configuraciones
<edward__> hi
<edward__> buenas
<edward__> tengo un problema mi sistema esta iniciando en solo leible(read-only)
<edward__> no se como hacer q se pueda escribir en el... he intentado algunas cosillas de la internet pero no han funcionado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<edward__> :( 12.10
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes del problema?
<edward__> queria probarla... y normalmente siempre tengo problemas al actualizar y los reparo... pero este... :S
<edward__> nada
<edward__> solo
<edward__> sudo update-manager -d
<edward__> y esperar
<mimecar> desde que versión has actualizado?
<edward__> 12.04
<edward__> debo ir al banho ya vengo
<mimecar> ¿qué mensaje de error te da?
<edward__> no inicia y lo inicio con la segunda opcion
<edward__> y lo pongo en la consola
<edward__> y no me deja hacer algo... m dice q el sistema solo es leible
<mimecar> no puedes arrancar con un kernel anterior?
<edward__> sip
<edward__> el sistema sigue siendo solo leible
<mimecar> haz primero un backup de tus datos en un disco externo
<edward__> :S
<edward__> no tengo datos en ese disco
<edward__> mi home esta en otro disco
<mimecar> pon el mensaje de error que te aparece en el login
<NeWGame> Hola resuleven problemas de ubuntu server ?
<edward__> ah weno... si una parte
<edward__> en el login? no me aparece ni el login.... no puede llegar al login
<NeWGame> chicos resulta que quiero montar un servidor dhcp con el isc-dhcp-server, pero a la hora de iniciar el servicio me dice job start falliure
<mimecar> NeWGame, revisa el log del servidor
<mimecar> edward__, cómo sabes que el sistema está en "sólo lectura"?
<NeWGame> Esta correcto
<mimecar> si estuviera correcto no te daría error
<edward__> por que no se como se llama esa ventana azul para reparar el sistema... le pido q me informacion del sistema y m lo dice... entro en la consola y da igual q hago m responde q no escribira algo porque el sistema es solo leible
<edward__> porque*
<edward__> trate de hacer un remount y me responde con la ayuda de mount
<NeWGame> mimecar a un amigo le pone use service utility y cuando lo usa pone unknown job
<mimecar> no se a que ventana te refieres edward__
<edward__> la ventana para recuperar el sistema
<edward__> cuando inicias con un kernel tienes dos opciones
<edward__> la segunda
<edward__> recovery
<NeWGame> mimecar, alguna idea ?
<mimecar> si en los logs lo tienes todo correcto no
<mamavi03> :-*
<edward__> tal parece q lo logre
<edward__> :S
<edward__> pero lo duro
<edward__> toy esperando a q inicia el x
<edward__> no.... no funciono :S
<aitor> Hola ?
<aitor> mimecar?
<mrojas6996> edward__ ¿escribes desde consola?
<aitor> ¿Alguien sabe algun programa cómo photoshop para linux?
<mimecar> aitor, gimp
<aitor> mimecar, ¿me recuerdas?
<aitor> TEnía problema en el Wifi D:
<mimecar> pasan muchos usuarios por el irc
<mimecar> en estos mmentos no
<aitor> ah.
<aitor> mime.
<aitor> ¿Algun programa para probar android en ubuntu?
<mimecar> si usas la máquina virtual del sdk no
<aitor> no digo eso
<aitor> digo algun programa
<aitor> para jugar y whatsapp y eso
<aitor> desde Ubuntu
<mimecar> esa es una forma de probar android
<mimecar> whatsapp directamente no te iría, necesitas un número de teléfono
<aitor> entonces como hago
<aitor> para probarlo?
<mimecar> descarga el sdk de android, crea una máquina virtual
<aitor> mimecar,
<aitor> sdk?
<mimecar> y cuando te hayas identificado en el sistema podrás poner cosas
<aitor> develop.android.com
<mimecar> vas a estar entretenido para montarlo
<aitor> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html *
<aitor> Sólo funciona con Eclipse.
<mimecar> y con consola
<edward__> disculpa estoy aqui
<edward__> mimecar: inicie y estoy como chroot
<mimecar> para?
<aitor> con consola como?
<edward__> mimecar: para ver si todo esta actualizado
<mimecar> aitor, descarga el sdk, crea una máquina virtual y la inicias
<mimecar> aitor, lo tienes documentado en la red
<mimecar> edward__, ok
<aitor> una maquina virtual en Virtual Box.
<mimecar> aitor, NO
<aitor> pero con que S.O?
<mimecar> descargate el sdk y sigue alguna guía
<aitor> ._.
<mimecar> no es una máquina virtual que creas tu, la hace el sdk
<mefistofeles> o/
<aitor> http://www.mclarenx.com/2010/01/11/instalar-android-sdk-en-ubuntu-linux/
<aitor> eso funciona?
<mefistofeles> que tal el ubuntu 12.10? si recomiendan actualizar?
<mimecar> mefistofeles, espera un tiempo
<mimecar> aitor, busca algo del 2012
<mefistofeles> mimecar: por qué?
<aitor> mimecar: ok.
<mimecar> porque siempre hay fallos el día del lanzamiento
<aitor> mimecar.
<aitor> Ya encontre un tutorial
<mefistofeles> entiendo...
<aitor> probaré a ver.
<mefistofeles> por otro lado, por qué no aparece la opción de actualizar a 12.10 en el update manager? Falta algo?
<mimecar> no te tiene que aparecer mefistofeles
<aitor> update-manager -d
<mimecar> la 12.10 no es LTS
<aitor> ah no?
<mimecar> no
<aitor> entonces?
<mimecar> podrás actualizar a la 12.10 pero tendrás menos soporte que con la 12.04
<mimecar> en tiempo
<mefistofeles> mimecar: entonces por qué dicen que si?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<edward___> mimecar:  he cambiado en chroot el fstab de errors=remount-ro a errors=remount-rw
<mimecar> mefistofeles, donde pone que la 12.10 es lts?
<edward___> mimecar: asi estaria bien?
<mimecar> edward___, no lo se
<edward___> la 12.10 no es lts... lo es la 12.04
<mefistofeles> mimecar: no, no dice eso, pero dice que debería aparecer en el update manager
<mefistofeles> según ese link que pasé
<mimecar> si lanzas update-manager -d puedes actualizar
<mimecar> aunque no deberías actualizar ahora
<mefistofeles> lo que pasa es que el 12.04 está dando muchos problemas
<mefistofeles> realmente no es mi equipo, estoy ayudándole a un compañero
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<mefistofeles> por ejemplo que el "dash" de ubuntu aparece de repente y que se queda sin audio de repente también
<mefistofeles> el touchpad no funciona bien tampoco
<mimecar> ¿está el sistema actualizado?
<edward___> esto no puede ser.... :S el sistema inicio detodas maneras en solo leible
<edward___> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU mefistofeles t recomiendo... qdate con la 12.04
<edward___> XD!
<mefistofeles> xD
<mimecar> edward___, usabas PPA antes de actualizar?
<mefistofeles> mimecar: no, estoy actualizando en este momento
<edward___> mimecar: sip....
<mimecar> edward___, ahí tienes una posible causa
<edward___> :S?????????
<mimecar> mefistofeles, no te esperas un par de días?
<edward___> explique moi!
<mefistofeles> mimecar: digo, estoy actualizando el 12.04
<mefistofeles> todavía no al 12.10
<mimecar> mefistofeles, ok
<mimecar> edward___, los ppa meten cosas externas a los repositorios
<mimecar> es posible que alguna librería interfiera
<edward___> mimecar: sip... pero es como decir... puede q tenga cancer porque la margarina q comia no era becel... es dficil de comprobar...
<edward___> no se como comprobar q es
<edward___> como hago un dmesg q pueda mover para arriba y para abajo
<mimecar> mandalo a un archivo
<edward___> creo q la parte de solo leible no llego al otro lado del chat
<edward___> no puedo crear archivos
<mefistofeles> hmm
<mefistofeles> o si no con shift + repag/avpag
<edward___> la respuesta es bash: archivo: Dateisystem nur lerbar
<mefistofeles> se deberñia poder
<edward___> mmm ok voy a intentar
<edward___> no se puede
<edward___> ahora nada esta montado
<edward___> :S
<chilicuil> que estas haciendo edward___ ?
<edward___> tratando de hacer q mi / sea rw
<edward___> y nada
<edward___> no puedo iniciar
<edward___> :(
<edward___> chilicuil: tienes una idea?
<chilicuil> si edward___, sugeriria que hicieras $ sudo chown 770 /
<edward___> voy a intentar
<chilicuil> edward___: aunque no recomendaria que hicieras eso, será más facil que arruines el sistema.., la escritura a / debe estar limitada al superusuario
<edward___> :S????
<edward___> lo hago o no?
<chilicuil> edward___: mejor dime para que quieres que / sea rw?
<edward___> para talvez usar mi computadora
<edward___> :S
<edward___> todo el systema esta en solo leible
<edward___> y no puedo iniciar
<edward___> ni el root puede escribir
<chilicuil> edward___: y eso por que paso?, has hecho algo ultimamente?, la configuracion por defecto, es funcional
<edward___> lo ultimo q hice antes de q eso pasara fue... sudo update-manager -d
<edward___> pero ahora q pienso... es muy posible q la actualizacion creara problemas con el vmware
<edward___> pero no estoy seguro
<mimecar> tienes tu ubuntu en vmware?
<chilicuil> edward___: si dices que no se peude usar, supongo que estas desde otra computadora conectado aqui.., que error obtienes cuando arrancas el equipo?, o es que puedes entrar al entorno grafico?
<edward___> sip
<edward___> weno... ahora q / no esta montada
<edward___> antes no iniciaba y no hacia algo
<edward___> pero resulta q cambie algo en fstab
<edward___> lo cual aparece ahora igual q antes como q no lo cambie... pero ahora inicia diciendo q / no esta montada... pero cuando voy a montar el plato en / dice q ya esta montado... lo desmonto y lo monto y dice q segun mtab ya esta montado y q / esta ocupado
<edward___> por lo menos ahora la consola tiene alta resolucion
<edward___> aunq dice q warning q l mtab no es writeble
<edward___> y no m lo deja cambiar ni siendo root
<mimecar> edward___, tu en un cd puedes escribir como root?
<mimecar> algo que es sólo lectura no puede escribir nadie
<edward___> yo lo se
<edward___> ese es el problema
<edward___> q tiene q dejar de ser solo lectura
<mefistofeles> veo que recomiendan hacer la actualización por el update manager
<mefistofeles> ahh update-manager -d
<mefistofeles> verdad
<chilicuil> sip mefistofeles
<mefistofeles> :o HorD
<HorD> mefistofeles: :P
<mefistof1les> sigue siendo seguro por ejemplo si quiero pasar de 11.10 a 12.04 editar el sources.list cambiando oneiric por precise y hacer apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<mefistof1les> para actualizar
<m4v> mefistof1les: nunca fue seguro hacer eso en Ubuntu
<m4v> mefistof1les: para actualizar hay que usar el comando "do-release-upgrade"
<mefistof1les> m4v: hmm ok, siempre lo hice así jajaja
<mefistof1les> m4v: gracias
<m4v> mefistof1les: puede que funcione, pero *no* es lo recomendado :P
<Allavaz> Hola, necesito ayuda
<Allavaz> Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<Allavaz> hay alguien??
<Allavaz> ._.
<chilicuil> hola Allavaz
<dylan66> !alguien Allavaz
<kubot> Allavaz: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Allavaz> chilicuil Hola!
<Allavaz> necesito ayuda
<GridCube> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Allavaz> paso a explicar mi problema.
<Allavaz> Mi problema
<Allavaz> es que cuando entro al instalador de ubuntu,
<Allavaz> el mismo dice que no detecta ningun sistema operativo instalado
<Allavaz> tengo windows 7
<Allavaz> y cuando voy a "algo mas" (opciones avanzadas de particiones) me sale todo el disco vacio
<chilicuil> Allavaz: ya verificaste si el particionador esta viendo al disco duro de Windows 7?, o es que acaso solo tienes un disco duro?
<Allavaz> tengo uno solo chilicuil :D
<Allavaz> de 300 gb
<Allavaz> y sale todo vacio
<Allavaz> :(
<chilicuil> Allavaz: estas en el liveCD de ubuntu?
<chilicuil> Allavaz: intentaría probando con $ sudo fdisk -l
<Allavaz> mira... ahora mismo no estoy en el livecd
<Allavaz> no estoy en mi computadora en este momento
<Allavaz> estoy bajo Tuquito en esta pc
<Allavaz> esperate
<Allavaz> Disco /dev/sda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 10011 cilindros Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador de disco: 0x00094b93  Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *           1        9947    79894528   83  Linux /dev/sda2   
<Allavaz> eso sale en esta computadora
<Allavaz> creo que es casi lo mismo que sale en mi pc
<Allavaz> solo que esta pc
<Allavaz> esta toda formateada, yo mismo le puse Tuquito, y la formatee toda
<Allavaz> ojala pudiera hacer eso en mi pc pero tengo juegos de windows y no quiero perderlos
<Allavaz> el mensaje que obtengo en mi pc y el que puse aqui es similar
<Allavaz> alguna idea?
<dylan66> !paste Allavaz
<kubot> Allavaz: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dylan66> se necesita ese comando en la otra pc no en la q estas ahora
<Allavaz> es verdad
<Allavaz> en un rato me voy a la otra pc, estaran ustedes?
<Allavaz> se que es inutil hacer el comando aqui ^^ pero bueno
<dylan66> siempre hay alguien q ayuda
<Allavaz> bien
<Allavaz> y para que les sirve a ustedes que les diga lo que me sale en ese cmd?
<Allavaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296042/ ahi quedo el pastebin ^^
<dylan66> es la informacion de las particiones del disco
<dylan66> pero no es de la pc en donde vas a instalar
<Allavaz> claro
<chilicuil> Allavaz: ammm, si, que verifiques que así es con ambas utilidades, veras, el instalador utiliza otro particionador, basado en libparted, fdisk es una utilidad que por algun motivo suele tener menos errores que libparted y que utilizamos para verificar que en verdad este vacio, o para descartarlo y apuntar a un error en libparted o en el instalador de ubuntu (ubiquity)
<Allavaz> si, no sirve jaja
<Allavaz> no, en fdisk no sale el disco vacio creo
<Allavaz> si mal no recuerdo
<Allavaz> chilicuil tu quieres decir que el instalador de ubuntu puede estar fallado?
<Allavaz> no, descartemos eso, mira la siguiente imagen, ya la busco
<chilicuil> Allavaz: sip, tambien puede ser, aunque apuntaria mas a un error en tu tabla de particiones / libparted
<Allavaz> es mi disco
<Allavaz> estoy casi seguro
<Allavaz> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9os4_xGgWLk/UIQogTeMj4I/AAAAAAAAAkM/mNGeFpwWNms/s1280/particiones.PNG
<Allavaz> mira, este es un SS de un programa de particiones de Window$ 7
<chilicuil> Allavaz: debe ser eso.., algunas veces ya hemos visto que libparted muestra en blanco un disco que en realidad tiene las particiones.., como encimadas...
<Allavaz> sale aqui tambien, que el disco esta vacio
<Allavaz> hasta windows lo detecta vacio
<chilicuil> Allavaz: mmm, eso es super raro, si lo detectara vacio, como es que arranca?
<Allavaz> claro! jaja
<Allavaz> es el colmo!
<Allavaz> por ejemplo
<Allavaz> si yo agarro, pongo el cd de windows y la formateo totalmente a la computadora
<Allavaz> ese problema se iria?
<chilicuil> es muy probable, Allavaz , porque se volverian a hacer las tablas de particiones
<Allavaz> mmm
<Allavaz> tambien intente hacer una imagen de restauracion
<Allavaz> y no podia hacerla con mi disco duro
<Allavaz> no se porque no salia en la lista
<Allavaz> como odio windows por dios xD
<chilicuil> Allavaz: igual, si estuviera en tu lugar, pondria atencion a cualquier ruido que proviniera del disco duro, igual y ya esta por las ultimas
<Allavaz> no no ruidos no hace en serio
<Allavaz> a mi me parece que es un problema de sofware
<Allavaz> software*
<Allavaz> y sino tendria que comprar un disco duro
<Allavaz> nuevo
<Allavaz> pero sinceramente no creo ni quiero que sea eso
<chilicuil> Allavaz: ok, entonces lo primero, verifica con $ fdisk que en verdad no este vacio (lo mas probable es que fdisk te mostrara las particiones de windows)
<Allavaz> mira
<chilicuil> luego, puedes intentar repararlas, con una herramienta como fixparts http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Allavaz> creo que me mostraba varias lineas de informacion
<Allavaz> mmm
<Allavaz> ese fixparts es para linux o windows?
<chilicuil> si no funciona, creo que seria el momento de pensar en una reinstalacion de Windows
<chilicuil> para linux Allavaz
<Allavaz> ahi dice multiplataforma
<Allavaz> decia linux, bsd, mac os, windows
<chilicuil> oh si?, entonces asi debe ser
<Allavaz> ah, ese programa de las particiones del del screenshot
<Allavaz> puse rebuild para reparar (fijate en la imagen que puse)
<Allavaz> y se quedaba eternamente buscando particiones
<Allavaz> nunca encontro nada
<chilicuil> entonces no era muy buen programa Allavaz
<Allavaz> aaah
<Allavaz> cuando entre al instalador de ubuntu
<Allavaz> salia /dev/sda y abajo /dev/sda1 y ese era el disco duro de 320 gb
<Allavaz> y salia todo verde, verde es vacio verdad?
<Allavaz> si recuerdas, yo no me acuerdo la verdad
<chilicuil> si, verde es vacio
<Allavaz> por dios
<Allavaz> lei tmb en internet
<Allavaz> que para hacerlo andar formateaban en MBR
<Allavaz> o algo asi
<Allavaz> pero en el setup de windows no recuerdo sinceramente formato de particion MBR
<chilicuil> Allavaz: eso es porque no lo dice, las personas no necesitan saber que es el MBR, sin embargo, cuando instalas Windows, si que modifica el MBR
<chilicuil> ahi, introduce su cargador, llamado NTloader
<Allavaz> claro
<Allavaz> entonces MBR no es un formato de particion?
<chilicuil> Allavaz: nop, el mbr son 512 bytes al comienzo de un disco duro
<chilicuil> !google MBR
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Vero2> hola todos. Tengo un problema que no sé como resolver. Tras hacer fsck de una partición con problemas(raíz) lo hice con un LiveCD, al reiniciar me dice: mountall: error while loading shared libraries /lib/liply-boot-client.so 2: file too short. En una palabra. No bootea. Alguien puede ayudar?
<chilicuil> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registro_de_arranque_principal
<Allavaz> Mira, no bootea son 2 palabras, a mi no me engañas
<Allavaz> broma broma ^^
<Vero2> Allavaz jaja pero eso no me ayuda
<Allavaz> ya se Vero2 jaja
<Vero2> nunca me pasó algo así
<Vero2> no sé como arreglar este entuerto
<Allavaz> chilicuil estas??
<Allavaz> chilicuil mirate esto: http://www.chilecomparte.cl/topic/1982117-en-instalacion-de-ubuntu-no-me-reconoce-windows-instalado/
<chilicuil> Allavaz: ya lo vi
<Vero2> bueno, parece que nadie sabe como arreglar tampoco.
<Vero2> hasta luego
<Allavaz> que opinas? Yo entendi la mitad ^^
<chilicuil> Allavaz: pues que habria que intentarlo
<chilicuil> entiendo que reinstalan windows 7 dejando espacio para ubuntu
<Allavaz> o sea
<Allavaz> hago una particion que no sea del tamaño total del disco?
<chilicuil> despues con gparted formatean el resto de espacio, para que el instalador ya no tenga que hacerlo
<chilicuil> asi es Allavaz
<Allavaz> o sea
<Allavaz> tengo que reinstalar el windows
<Allavaz> no hay forma de dejar todo para que me salga la opcion "instalar junto a windows 7"?
<Allavaz> yo me acuerdo que antes me salia
<Allavaz> pero no se que pasó y se cago todo ._.
<Allavaz> segun leo
<Allavaz> si no hay particiones, si no esta particionado el disco
<Allavaz> ubuntu te lo lee para instalar junto a windows
<Allavaz> pero no es mi caso
<Allavaz> sin embargo, si voy al setup de windows veo 2 cosas
<Allavaz> el disco, particion de creo q todo el disco
<Allavaz> y una particion sin nada
<Allavaz> que no se que demonios hace alli
<Allavaz> era una particion que no podia borrar recuerdo
<Allavaz> que tenia 0 mb
<Allavaz> y que no me podia deshacer de ella
<Allavaz> podria intentar reinstalar el windows y eliminar toooooooooooooooodas las particiones e instalarlo de 0
<Allavaz> sin nada que me moleste
<Allavaz> luego, ir a ubuntu, instalarlo junto a windows y ser eternamente feliz xD
<chilicuil> el problema es ese, tu tabla de particiones esta corrupta, lo puedes reinstalar todo o probar con esa herramienta que te pase
<Allavaz> claro! mi tabla de particiones esta hecha mi*rda! entooonces
<Allavaz> reinstalo todo de nuevo
<Allavaz> pero recuerdo que una vez que instale ubuntu y dañe el disco
<Allavaz> despues cuando quise instalar windows estaba esa particion de 0mb
<Allavaz> y no se porque no la podia eliminar
<Allavaz> era desesperante, no podia de ninguna manera eliminarla
<Allavaz> era algo asi como que era ilegible o algo asi, no recuerdo
<chilicuil> Allavaz: ahora tengo que salir, le deseo mucha suerte en la solucion de su problema =)
<Allavaz> muchisimas gracias chilicuil, intentaré el proximo fin de semana repararlo, hoy ya no pues no me quedan muchas horas y es bastante largo el proceso. De todos modos muchas gracias :)
<Allavaz> chilicuil estas??
<chilicuil> sip, que pasop?
<Allavaz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296233/
<Allavaz> mira, estoy bajo ubuntu (que bello que es por dios!) y ahi te puse el pastebin
<Allavaz> que opinas amigo?
<Allavaz> una preguntita: en gparted (estoy usando el livecd desde un pendrive) sale mi disco duro y el pendrive? o solo el disco?
<Allavaz> ah no, es todo del disco
<Allavaz> porque hay una cosa que no se si es una particion
<Allavaz> dice sin asignar y es de 1.11 mb
<Allavaz> hay una particion de 1.11 mb en el disco duro, y no me deja editarla ni nada, dice sin asignar
<Allavaz> me deja crear una particion en ese espacio sin asignar, yo lo que quiero hacer es unirla a la otra particion, si lo llego a hacer, te juro me emociono, creo que haciendo eso podre instalar ubuntu facilmente!!
<omikron4> jelou, my network-manager service fail a lot o so much
<omikron4> es eso normal?
<omikron4> solo es en la 12.10
<mefistofeles> Allavaz: esa pequeña partición es normal, a veces no se alcanza a usar por completo el disco duro
<omikron4> he tenido que poner wicd
<Allavaz> mefistofeles pero creo que esa es la causa por la que no puedo usar la opción "Instalar junto a windows 7", porque esa particion sin asignar me esta molestando
<Allavaz> eso creo
<Allavaz> puedo crear una particion en ese espacio y unirla a la anterior?
<mefistofeles> Allavaz: fdisk sólo muestra una partición
<Allavaz> claro
<mefistofeles> Allavaz: puede mostrar un pantallazo de gparted?
<Allavaz> solo una.
<Allavaz> ok mm como hago para sacar un SS?
<Allavaz> trae ubuntu una app para eso?
<omikron4> perdon, crei que estaba en el cafe
<Allavaz> lol
<Allavaz> no
<GridCube> apreta la tecla imp pant
<Allavaz> que sistema tan genial
<Allavaz> ubuntu no puede ser mejor
<Allavaz> aprete impr pant si señor
<Allavaz> se abrio un hermoso cartel para guardar mi SS
<GridCube> eso es lo normal si
<Allavaz> el mejor SO del mundo
<omikron4> Allavaz: si no puede ser mejor nos quedaremos estancados
<Allavaz> si pero Window$ no hace eso
<Allavaz> porque Güindous es mediocre
<Allavaz> ya abro el gparted esperame
<techno_x64> mefistofeles,  tmb anda en el irc de ubuntu ajajaj xD
<Allavaz> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pUwfMkgk-J0/UIRxg9iCh0I/AAAAAAAAAkk/TJnio1SCQyA/s1280/Captura%2520de%2520pantalla%2520de%25202012-10-21%252022%253A03%253A54.png aqui esta el SS del gparted
<Allavaz> para ti mefistofeles
<mefistofeles> techno_x64: por hoy
<Allavaz> ya lo viste mefistofeles?
<mefistofeles> Allavaz: si, pero no creo que eso sea lo que de problemas para instalar ubuntu junto a windows
<Allavaz> mm
<Allavaz> cuando abro el setup de ubuntu me dice como que el disco esta vacio
<techno_x64> no eso no e sun problema la verdad
<dylan66> no puedes instalar por la sencilla razon de q no hay espacio
<techno_x64> ese espacio sin asignar no pasa nada
<dylan66> la particion ntfs ocupa todo
<Allavaz> no es que no pueda instalar, el problema es que no me sale para Instalar junto a windows 7
<mefistofeles> Allavaz: tiene que redimensionar la partición ntfs
<dylan66> debe achicar la ntfs y dejar un espacio libre
<Allavaz> :O
<mefistofeles> pero, antes yo haría una desfragmentación de disco en windows
<mefistofeles> para evitar pérdida de información
<Allavaz> ah
<Allavaz> y eso tardaria un milenio jaja
<techno_x64> naaa mefistofeles  hay un programa q redimensiona y no te vota los datos aun asi sin desfragmentar
<Allavaz> hace mil años que no hago un defrag
<Allavaz> :o techno dime dime :D
<Allavaz> gparted no es capaz de hacerlo?
<techno_x64> no
<techno_x64> es una aplicacion para windows
<techno_x64> se llama easeus partition master
<Allavaz> oh no, volver a windows nooo
<Allavaz> para que, si mira lo que es ubuntu, es bellooo
<Allavaz> jaja
<techno_x64> podes redimenzionar sin desfragmentar y no s epierde nada te lo digo pro experiencia propia
<Allavaz> okay
<Allavaz> entonces si yo redimensiono
<techno_x64> peor tiene q ser con ese programa
<omikron4> Allavaz: ubuntu no te da la opcion de instalarlo junto a windows?
<Allavaz> me quedara espacio sin asignar
<Allavaz> verdad?
<Allavaz> omikron4 no hombre
<Allavaz> es es el problema
<techno_x64> si te quedara un espacio vacio y hay podes instalar ubuntu
<Allavaz> no me da la opcion
<Allavaz> techno_x64 si yo hago eso me tirara la opcion para instalar junto a windows?
<techno_x64> pero mira q de la particion ntfs tenes libre 80gb cuidado redimenciona menos de los 80gb ok
<omikron4> Allavaz: y gparted no te deja redimensionar esa particion?
<Allavaz> jajajajajajajajajaj
<mefistofeles> techno_x64: no lo deja redimensionar menos de eso
<Allavaz> no sere tan idiota supongo jaja
<techno_x64> el easeus si mefistofeles  entonces pa q no meta la pata
<Allavaz> omikron la diferencia es que tengo el disco re fragmentado creo
<Allavaz> entonces con easus no pasa nada
<Allavaz> oh dios me da flojera volver a windows, siento que en ubuntu estoy en el paraiso jaja
<Allavaz> una preguntita
<techno_x64> allavaz con ese programa no perdes nada lo digo por experiencia ayer incluso tube un evento e instale 3 equipos redimencionando disco sin desfragmentar y no pasa nada ese easeus hace bein su trabajo
<Allavaz> yo instalo ubuntu junto a windows, verdad?
<techno_x64> Allavaz,  es mejor  qlo hagas manual
<Allavaz> entonces, asi instalado junto a windows, puedo leer las carpetas de windows?
<techno_x64> en la opcion q dice algo mas la vez?
<Allavaz> techno_x64 pasa que manual tengo miedo de pifiarla
<Allavaz> sisi la veo
<techno_x64> te paso un tuto q hice yo para particionar manual ??
<Allavaz> dale
<Allavaz> pero cual es el problema de hacer con instalar junto a windows??
<Allavaz> yo preferia eso porque asi no puedo cagarla :D
<omikron4> de todas formas hagas lo que hagas .. Allavaz primero haz un backup de tus datos
<omikron4> por si las moscas
<techno_x64> Allavaz,  con el tuto q tengo no la vaz a caagr
<Allavaz> backup? mmm ok
<techno_x64> y es mejor manual
<techno_x64> pro q si haces junto a windwos el te hace las aprticiones solo y aveces no las hace muy convenientes
<Allavaz> tengo una notebook, alli pasare los juegos bajados de torrent que tengo jaja es lo unico que me importa
<Allavaz> ah
<techno_x64> Allavaz,  entonces et apso el tuto??
<Allavaz> es, apsame le utto
<omikron4> de todas formas lo peor que te puede pasar es que windows te funcione
<Allavaz> jajjajaj hablaba mal
<Allavaz> JAJAJ
<Allavaz> es verdad
<Allavaz> es lo peor que puede pasar
<techno_x64> ajajajajajaa
<Allavaz> jaja estaba instalando la herramienta de descarga usb, es para cargar windows en un pendrive
<Allavaz> y la estaba instalando
<Allavaz> y de golpe ZAS, pantalla a rayas, se congelo!
<Allavaz> desde ese momento dije
<techno_x64> Allavaz,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhyjqGlhlU&list=UU027QhGLSuNi-9PkD0Vu2wQ&index=2&feature=plcp
<Allavaz> dios windows, te juro que si no fuera por los juegos ya te habria borrado
<techno_x64> segui todo el video y no la cagas trankilo ajajaja
<Allavaz> lo agrego a favoritos
<Allavaz> y de paso
<Allavaz> le doy me gusta :P
<techno_x64> ajaja
<techno_x64> dale gracias
<Allavaz> maso menos en que tiempo empiezas a instalarlo?
<Allavaz> jajaj
<Allavaz> esta en la parte q baja la iso ya la tengo lol
<Allavaz> ah ahi empieza con el setup
<techno_x64> Allavaz,  es q es un tuto para re novatos explico hasta como bajar la iso ajaja
<Allavaz> sisi esta re bien
<techno_x64> =)
<Allavaz> bajaste la version dvd?
<Allavaz> no sabia que existia
<techno_x64> see
<techno_x64> no sabais q existia
<Allavaz> ._. esa que trae?
<techno_x64> xD
<techno_x64> ya vez q el tuto te sirvio ya descubristes q hay version dvd ajjaja
<Allavaz> jajjajjajajaja
<Allavaz> pero que trae la dvd version?
<techno_x64> la dvd trae los lenguajes ya incluidos y un par de paquetes extras
<Allavaz> ah
<Allavaz> las stricted extras?
<techno_x64> varios aparte d elos restricted
<techno_x64> varios mas
<Allavaz> omg
<Allavaz> se me cambio el papel tapiz!!!
<Allavaz> que bello
<techno_x64> ajajjaa
<techno_x64> no haz visto mis fondos xD
<Rekenoak> Hola a todos
<Allavaz> una pregunta, si instalo ubuntu con windows, asi haciendo las particiones y todo, da igual eso, puedo leer archivos de windows y viceversa?
<Allavaz> hola
<techno_x64> si Allavaz  puedes leer los archivos sin ningun problema
<Allavaz> y viceversa tambien??
<techno_x64> de windwos a ubuntu necesitas un programa q lea las particiones d elinux
<techno_x64> windows no reconoce ext4
<techno_x64> pero desde ubuntu si podes leer las ntfs
<Allavaz> pero ubuntu lee ntfs
<Allavaz> que genio
<techno_x64> en windows tenes q usar un programa
<Allavaz> que ge ni a li dad
<Allavaz> sabes como se llama??
<techno_x64> ext2file explorer creo
<techno_x64> no recuerdo bn
<Allavaz> ahhh
<Allavaz> igual lo mas importantes
<Allavaz> importante
<Allavaz> es que ubuntu lea windows
<techno_x64> si eso si lo lee asi sin nada ajaja
<Allavaz> digamos que windows es solo una mierda que solo sirve para juegos
<techno_x64> ajajaja
<Allavaz> el verdadero sistema para todo, es Ubuntu
<techno_x64> si exacto yo uso windows tmb par alo mismo jugar xD
<Allavaz> el mas completo y genial
<techno_x64> no es el mas compelto ni el ams genial
<techno_x64> pero es buen sistema
<Allavaz> bueno, esta mint
<Allavaz> que trae todo
<techno_x64> tampoco mint
<Allavaz> pero que se yo, Unity me encanta
<Allavaz> :o
<Allavaz> cual si no?
<techno_x64> yo uso por ejemplo archlinux
<Allavaz> ah pero arch es para pros de los buenos
<Allavaz> es para ya gente adentada
<Allavaz> adentrada
<techno_x64> pue ssi
<Allavaz> que particiona como si se cambiara la ropa
<Allavaz> jjjajaja
<techno_x64> pero e sun sistema mucho mas potente y veloz q ubuntu xD
<Allavaz> yo escucho particionar y me da miedito
<Allavaz> si, pero soy adicto a unity jaja
<techno_x64> y te da miedo y eso q arc la instalacion no e sgrafica si no a comandos xD
<Allavaz> si, ya lo se jajaj
<Allavaz> no tiene GUI installation
<techno_x64> no
<Allavaz> tenes que ir haciendolo a comandos
<Allavaz> yom e muerdo
<techno_x64> si
<Allavaz> yo me muero*
<techno_x64> pero hay una ventaja
<techno_x64> arch e srolling release
<techno_x64> =)
<techno_x64> y es mas potente y rapida tmb
<Allavaz> se
<Allavaz> y maneja RPM
<Exio> gentoo es rolling release, tiene mejores repositorios
<Exio> y es muchisimo mas potente que arch
<techno_x64> arch no maneja rpm Allavaz
<Exio> no tiene repos, tiene el arbol de portage
<Allavaz> no?!?
<techno_x64> Exio,  gento no es mas potente q arch solo q hay q compilar todo
<Exio> techno_x64: vamos al offtopic
<techno_x64> pero gento aburre mucho si no tenes buena maquina hay estan horas compilando algo
<Exio> !offtopic techno_x64
<kubot> techno_x64: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Rekenoak> Alguien sabe como instalar el arranque de un mint en una partición diferente, tal y como muestra la página siguiente? http://www.google.es/imgres?q=linux-mint+install+partition+assistant&um=1&hl=es&client=opera&rls=es-ES&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbnid=lTtGb1Q8UfLXmM:&imgrefurl=http://linuxtop.blogspot.com/2011_07_01_archive.html&docid=s_ArKcLmEmlJVM&imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-AKELp
<Rekenoak> r6hiMg/TjK9bzpii5I/AAAAAAAAAFI/A7go0P70DpA/s1600/Screenshot-Install-8.png&w=758&h=469&ei=FnaEUOvyAcLX0QWGtIG4BA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=867&vpy=252&dur=1588&hovh=176&hovw=286&tx=162&ty=104&sig=110207451753953234915&page=3&tbnh=144&tbnw=234&start=54&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:43,s:20,i:265&biw=1280&bih=834
<mefistofeles> uff
<mefistofeles> que link
<mefistofeles> xD
<Allavaz> waaa
<Allavaz> por dios
<mefistofeles> además que ni salió en un mismo mensaje
<mefistofeles> jaja
<Allavaz> hacele un url cut
<techno_x64> ajajjaa
<techno_x64> nos spamio todo el irc xD
<Exio> o mejor, solo pasa el link a la imagen
<Rekenoak> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-AKELpr6hiMg/TjK9bzpii5I/AAAAAAAAAFI/A7go0P70DpA/s1600/Screenshot-Install-8.png
<Rekenoak> Así mejor
<Rekenoak> si
<Rekenoak> Pues, resulta que... buscaba la forma de instalar mint en una partición diferente, tal y como muestra el desplegable
<Rekenoak> cuando se pincha sobre el, te permite instalar el os en cualquier partición
<Rekenoak> la pregunta es... Como se haría por comandos?
<Rekenoak> Gracias
<techno_x64> por comandos jajaj
<techno_x64> si vaz a instalar mint
<techno_x64> tenes q usar el instalador grafico
<Rekenoak> me he expresado
<Rekenoak> mal
<techno_x64> tal cual esta la imagen tenes q instalarlo con el setup a modo grafico
<Rekenoak> solo busco
<Rekenoak> la instalación a posteriori del grub en otra partición
<techno_x64> a bueno se mas especifico
<techno_x64> a facil
<Rekenoak> eso es una buena noticia
<techno_x64> priemro q todo
<techno_x64> en q particion lo queres instalar??
<Rekenoak> en una hfs+ y si no funciona en una ntfs
<Rekenoak> en concreto en la sda4
<techno_x64> en la sda4
<techno_x64> ok
<Rekenoak> justo al acabar la tabla mbr
<Rekenoak> solo q tengo un particionado de esos híbrido, creo
<Rekenoak> gpt y mbr
<techno_x64> pero antes
<techno_x64> tu grub esta mal o por q queres cambiar de aprticion??
<Allavaz> una preguntica, GRUB tiene temas, verdad?
<Rekenoak> para conseguir configurar de forma correcta un programa que detecta distintos bootloader
<Rekenoak> llamado refit
<Rekenoak> si no me equivoco solo lee el mbr
<Rekenoak> y mi linux está en el sda5
<Rekenoak> con lo cual, querría instalar el arranque en la partición sda4
<techno_x64> pero hay un problema
<techno_x64> en la sda4 q tenes?
<Rekenoak> una de datos
<Rekenoak> nada
<techno_x64> bueno no se si sea posible de tal modo
<Rekenoak> la imagen q te mostraba
<Rekenoak> del link
<Rekenoak> lo conseguia
<techno_x64> y si reinstalas el grub en otra particion quedara igual por q el grub se sobrescribe sobre el mbr de igual forma
<techno_x64> osea si lo conseguis instalar en otra aprticion no lograras lo q quieres
<techno_x64> a eso voy
<Rekenoak> resulta q el refit, carga cualquier bootloader
<techno_x64> ok
<Rekenoak> y el resultado q ya me ha dado y funcionado es
<techno_x64> entonces has esto
<Rekenoak> correcto respecto a lo q comentaba
<Rekenoak> ok
<Rekenoak> comentame...
<techno_x64> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<mefistofeles> eso no es suficiente
<Rekenoak> no hay mas techno?
<techno_x64> mefistofeles,  si no es suficiente entonces complementa :P
<Rekenoak> si porfavor, todo comentario es bueno :)
<techno_x64> Rekenoak,  aqui te complemento algo
<techno_x64> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131346#.UIR5K9FR9pQ
<Rekenoak> la verdad es q esa página ya la vi
<Rekenoak> e intenté usar esas instrucciones
<techno_x64> si correcto hicistes esas instrucciones y q paso??
<mefistofeles> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/punto/de/montaje/de/ubuntu /dev/sda
<mefistofeles> suponiendo que el disco donde se quiere instalar es sda
<mefistofeles> y que la partición de linux está montada en /punto/de/montaje/de/ubuntu
<techno_x64> mefistofeles,  la pagina q le apse decia eso :P
<techno_x64> pero no es necesario hacer eso el grub2 automatiza eso
<mefistofeles> cómo se llama el paquete del kernel en ubuntu?
<techno_x64> mmm ni diea eos preguntacelo a el
<techno_x64> pero se q ubuntu actualmente automatiza eso
<techno_x64> ese comando q mandastes si tocaria hacerlo en arch epro ubuntu automatiza eso
<Rekenoak> resulta q esas instrucciones no me funcionan
<Rekenoak> creo q por ser gpt
<techno_x64> puede ser
<techno_x64> averigua si grub soporta eso
<techno_x64> si no esta lilo y mas gestores de arranque
<Rekenoak> como cual?
<techno_x64> lilo puede ser una opcion
<Rekenoak> tenia entendido q era más antiguo
<Rekenoak> el lilo
<techno_x64> es q es raro grub 2 deberia cojerte el gpt no?
<Rekenoak> Y lo coje
<Rekenoak> pero el programa gestor de bootloaders llamado refit, no
<Rekenoak> solo coje el mbr
<techno_x64> entonces hay si no se q ahcer amigo
<Rekenoak> los tiros van por la página que me comentaste
<Rekenoak> pero... al ser gpt, me las tengo q ingeniar para q funcione
<Rekenoak> gracias por la igualmente
<Rekenoak> seguiré probando
<Rekenoak> y por supuesto... preguntando
<Rekenoak> Au
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-14
<j4gu4r> Hola buenas noches a todos desde mexico les saludo
<ese> saludos al pais mas hermoso del planeta Mexico!
<j4gu4r> que tal ese, de donde eres?
<ese> de mexico
<j4gu4r> aaa que bien
<j4gu4r> podrias ayudarme lo que pasa es que soy novaato en esto del mundo linux
<ese> que problema?
<j4gu4r> quisiera saber como solucionar lo de los videos de youtube en pantalla completaa
<j4gu4r> se congela la imagen o se atrasa
<j4gu4r> y no se ve bien en la clidad de imagen
<j4gu4r> instale unos controladores que biene ahi en la parte de aditional drivers
<j4gu4r> me aparecieron dos
<j4gu4r> el primero me marcaba una marca en la pantalla qque decia que unsoported o ago asi
<j4gu4r> despues lo quite y seleccione el otro
<ese> que tarjeta de video es?
<j4gu4r> ese no me marco nada y es con el que estoy trabajando aactuaalmente
<j4gu4r> es una radeon
<ese> ati
<j4gu4r> si
<j4gu4r> ati
<ese> la misma que tengo yo, que modelo?
<j4gu4r> como puedo saber el modelo?
<ese> de casualidad no es una visio a10?
<j4gu4r> tengo un procesador E2 VISION
<ese> ya instalaste el catalyctic driver desde amd.com ?
<j4gu4r> no, me lo instalo cuando marque uno de los aditional drivers
<j4gu4r> osea al activar ese controlador me aparecio el catalyst
<ese> vete a google y escribe esto
<ese> ubuntu AMD Catalystic driver
<ese> solo es un driver, funciona para 32 y 64 bits, solo es un archivo, ese lo vaz a bajar de amd.com ...luego lo ejecutas
<j4gu4r> ok dejame checar
<ese> ya que tengas eso vaz a rebootear y antes en el grub, a la opcion de arranque le adicionas esta linea
<ese> j4gu4r,  mira es este: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<j4gu4r> ok
<ese> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86
<j4gu4r> disculpa pero soy totalmente novato
<ese> pero tambien le debes poner una linea al GRUB que es, deja ver el mio
<j4gu4r> mi sistema es de 64 bits
<ese> ews el mismo driver, 32 o 64, sola mente es 1 driver funciona en ambos
<j4gu4r> AMD Radeon HD 7340 Graphics
<j4gu4r> esa es mi targeta
<j4gu4r> eso me sale en catalyst control center
<ese> sai te digo que es un solo archivo
<ese> unzip amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<ese> sudo chmod +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<ese> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<ese> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-6-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<dabor_> a modo de comentario, estoy utilizando los drivers LIBRES radeon, los ATI catalyst me traen bastantes problemas de cuelgues !!
<dabor_> habrá que ver si en otras PC sucede lo mismo
<ese> dabor_, ami me funcionaron bien
<j4gu4r> ese hay dos archivos
<j4gu4r> cual e los dos descargo?
<j4gu4r> uno es beta
<ese> ami me funciono el beta
<j4gu4r> ok
<ese> mira el privado que le mande
<dabor_> j4gu4r, los drivers fglrx están en los repos, no creo que sea necesario descargarlos de otro lugar
<ese> pero ami me funciono el beta, eso no quiere decir que le funcionara a usted, poruebe ambos
<seigor-35> hola.... recomiendo no descargar los drivers propietarios de ati o nvidia... ya que calientan vastante el sistema....
<seigor-35> es mejor configurar a mano los drivers libres...
<j4gu4r> y como le hago para que me funcionen la teclas del volumen
<j4gu4r> y que los videos de youtube se miren bien cuando los pongo en pantalla completa
<ese> pues a mi no se me calientan y dejo la laptop 24/7
<ese> seigor-35, si se te calientan ati no quiere decir que a otros se le van a calentar, ademas obviamente a el no le sirvieron los drivers flxr o como se llamen que trae ubuntu
<ese> j4gu4r,  no haz leido mi privado? ahi te explica como poner las teclas de volumen y TODO, que no lees?
<j4gu4r> mi laptop es una toshiba satellite c40d-asp4265
<j4gu4r> si bro gracias
<seigor-35> es por eso que dije recomiendo no instalar... pero alfin esto es libre....
<j4gu4r> dejame hacerlo
<ese> pues quien sabe, asi le hice yo y me funciono todito hasta el bluuthoot
<ese> pero igual en veses el hardware varia mucho aunque sean iguales de marca
<j4gu4r> ahorita comento que paso
<j4gu4r> gracias amigo ese
<ese> el j4gu4r ya no rugio, que le abra pasado?
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<redlion> buenas
<redlion> una pregunta como instalo debian 7 en un gpt
<redlion> gracias
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso>  acabo de hacer una instalación limpia de ubuntu 12.04 LTS y al montar el /home con la nueva instalación al reiniciar me dice "error al montar /home " pulse S par ignorarlo o M para hacerlo manualmente
<mimecar> cómo has definido /home en la instalación?
<alfonso> mimecar: no la he definido solo he borrado ubuntu desde le pendrive y la he vuelto a instalar es decir
<alfonso> de las tres opciones que salen
<alfonso> la 1ª
<alfonso> antes lo habia hecho igual y nunca he tenido problema
<alfonso> lo ha montado del tiron
<mimecar> si no dices que hace la primera opción...
<mimecar> no me se el instalador de memoria
<alfonso> la 1ª opcion es borrar e instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué distribución de particiones te ha hecho el instalador?
<alfonso> la 2º opcion borrar todo el disco e instalar ubuntu y la 3º opcion hacerlo de forma manual
<alfonso> ahhhhhhjjjj creo que ya se el fallo
<alfonso> el instalador ha puesto un "/ " y /home
<alfonso> a ver si me aclaro
<alfonso> he hecho la instalación desde el pendrive borrando la particion de la raiz de ubuntu y haciendo una instalacion nueva
<alfonso> el fstab esta asi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237164/
<mimecar> tienes /home en sda5
<alfonso> mimecar: no se si eso te puede valer como informacion
<mimecar> es eso correcto?
<alfonso> si
<mimecar> si montas la partición de forma manual te funciona?
<alfonso> no lo he hecho
<alfonso> porque no se hacerlo
<alfonso> increible pero cierto
<mimecar> con el fstab debería hacerlo
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones del sistema y reinicia
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alfonso> estoy en ello
<alfonso> a ver si termina
<alfonso> mimecar: una pregunta el fstab en principio no tiene ningun error, verdad?
<mimecar> aparentemente no
<mimecar> con => sudo mount -a
<mimecar> fuerzas a que se monte todo de nuevo
<alfonso> ok gracias
<alfonso> ahora lo hago manual si no funciona
<alfonso> en el reinicio
<alfonso> mimecar: al reinicar sigue el mismo error, he intentado montarlo a mano con sudo mount -a y me ha salido este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237377/
<successus> salud
<alfonso> mimecar: al reinicar sigue el mismo error, he intentado montarlo a mano con sudo mount -a y me ha salido este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237377/
<mimecar> parece que la partición está mal
<mimecar> te deja montarla con gparted?
<alfonso> no he probado
<alfonso> lo intento
<alfonso> y te digo
<alfonso> si no puedo montarla con gparted
<alfonso> se mpuede montar ?
<alfonso> o perdere los datos
<mimecar> en estos momentos no tienes casi datos
<alfonso> eh
<alfonso> no me digas eso que me da algo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no te ha dejado montar la partición /home
<mimecar> pocos datos has podido tener
<mimecar> si tenías antes una partición con datos es posible que se haya formateado
<alfonso> en esa particion hay un monton de datos
<mimecar> ... dime que no has reinstalado un sistema operativo sin hacer una copia
<alfonso> pues no porque como siempre lo he hecho y la /home estaba aparte
<alfonso> tenia dos particiones
<alfonso> la raiz por un lado
<mimecar> si tienes suerte el instalador no habrá formateado la /home
<alfonso> y la home por otro
<mimecar> aunque lo tengas separado, o el instalador lo tienes en cuenta o te has quedado sin nada
<alfonso> la particion sigue estando hay
<alfonso> con 81 GB ocupados
<alfonso> es decir no esta formateada
<mimecar> intenta montarla con gparted y saca todos los datos cuando puedas
<alfonso> acabo de montarla en /home
<alfonso> debo riniciar
<alfonso> para que la monte
<alfonso> aparecio todo
<alfonso> que susto me he llevado
<alfonso> no se si reinicar o dejarlo asi de por vida XD
<alfonso> mimecar: antes de reiniciar deberia hacer algo para evitar el fallo ?
<successus> salud
<alfonso> hola de nuevo mimecar
<alfonso> sigue sin montar automaticamente
<alfonso> al inicio
<alfonso> pero con gparted la monta
<alfonso> hola de nuevo mimecar
<alfonso> no monta la particion /home automaticamente al inicio
<alfonso> pero con gparted no tengo problema la monta de inmediato
<MrTulias> alfonso, ¿utilizaste esa partición como /home al hacer la reinstalación? Parece que no. (Aunque se escoge la opción de NO formatear, haz una copia antes)
<mimecar> yo te recomendaría que pasaras todos los datos a un disco duro externo
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> si tienes 80 GB sin copia de seguridad, quiere decir que te da lo mismo perder los datos
<alfonso> lo haré
<alfonso> todos nó, de los 80 importantes importantes son 5 o 10 como mucho
<alfonso> vosotros creeis que tiene solucion lo de que se monte definitivamente ?
<leoslax> Hola alfonso si tiene solucion!
<leoslax> A mi me ha pasado alguna vez en una instalación descuidada
<leoslax> ya modificaste el fstab?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> en teoria deberia montarla pero da un error
<alfonso> no se porque
<mimecar> alfonso, ya has hecho la copia de seguridad?
<alfonso> estoy en ello
<alfonso> por ?
<leoslax> podrías compartir con nosotros el contenido del fstab?
<alfonso> si lo puse antes
<leoslax> al menos la línea de montaje de /home
<leoslax> perdón fue antes o despues que yo me loggeara?
<alfonso> lo copio y lo pongo en un pastebin
<alfonso> antes
<leoslax> no hay problema
<mimecar> no hagas nada hasta que tengas el backup acabado
<leoslax> consideran necesario el backup? a decir verdad nunca perdí nada montando y desmontando particiones, pero dice el dicho "Hombre precavido vale por dos"
<mimecar> leoslax, de forma resumida, si pierdes los datos por no tener un backup hecho luego no pidas ayuda
<mimecar> un disco duro puede morir en cualquier momento por un fallo electrico
<leoslax> eso es cierto, incluso montado o desmontado :p
<leoslax> desconectado también! aún recuerdo cuando un HDD que yo tenía se estrelló contra el suelo u.u
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237703/
<alfonso> leoslax: ahi lo tienes
<leoslax> ok ;)
<leoslax> oye alfonso que tal si pruebas montarlo de esta forma
<leoslax> primero encuentras el UUID de tu partición o disco
<leoslax> entra a una terminal y has: sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<leoslax> para que te quede algo así
<leoslax> UUID=9efc09ae-dee0-4471-9d93-c855bda1430e /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<leoslax> en tu caso sería ext3
<leoslax> luego me cuentas que tal te fue alfonso
<alfonso> leoslax: perdona el comando blkid es para cambiar la linea de mi home directamente
<alfonso> y el 2 que significa
<leoslax> para serte honesto no lo se, pero a mi me funciona de maravilla xD
<alfonso> ok
<leoslax> creo que nada pierdes con intentar
<alfonso> ok
<niko> uBOTu-fr: unquiet leoslax
<leoslax> alfonso: como te fue?
<alfonso> lo acabo de cambiar pero he puesto 1 ya que tenia 0 que e parece ?
<alfonso> crees que seria mejor 2
<alfonso> queria preguntartelo antes de reiniciar
<alfonso> leoslax: que te parece
<leoslax> creo que 2 sería bueno, a mi me funciona sin problemas, mi partición /home monta sin chistar
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> bueno voy a reiniciar
<alfonso> luego te cuento
<leoslax> alfonso no ha regresado?
<passenger> #murcia
 * passenger saluda y todo eso que se dice
<leoslax> alfonso: como te fué?
<alfonso> mal
<alfonso> la cosa sigue igual
<alfonso> no lo monta al inicio
<leoslax> :P
<leoslax> dejame ver algo mas
<leoslax> alfonso: mi ubuntu tiene esa configuración
<leoslax> la verdad no se me ocurre otra cosa
<leoslax> tienes fuse instalado?
<leoslax> debo irme, saludos alfonso, luego me cuentas como sigues con eso
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes a ttodos los presentes
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en linux
<j4gu4r> quisierra saber como hacer funcionar el bluetooth
<j4gu4r> de mi laptop
<j4gu4r> tengo instalado ubuntu 13.04 y mi dispositivo bletooth no funciona
<j4gu4r> le pongo en buscar dispositivos y no encuentra ninguno
<j4gu4r> no puedo hacer que encuentre mi celular
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda porfavor
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-15
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<j4gu4r> el bluetooth no funciona
<j4gu4r> aguien que pueda ayudarm?
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar con mi problema con el bluetooth
<xbmc> hola
<xbmc> siento que los servidores de repositorios estan muuy lentos
<j4gu4r> Buenas noches, desde mexico
<j4gu4r> otra vez por aqui molestandolos
<j4gu4r> alquien pordria decirme como hacer funcionar bluetooth en mi laptop, tengo ubuntu 13.04
<j4gu4r> alquien pordria decirme como hacer funcionar bluetooth en mi laptop, tengo ubuntu 13.04
<j4gu4r> alquien pordria decirme como hacer funcionar bluetooth en mi laptop, tengo ubuntu 13.04
<j4gu4r> alquien pordria decirme como hacer funcionar bluetooth en mi laptop, tengo ubuntu 13.04
<leoslax> hola j4gu4r tienes instalado un programa para gestión de Bluetooth?
<leoslax> tienes los drivers del dispositivo?
<j4gu4r> ok miren antes que nada gracias por contstar
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en linux
<leoslax> ok j4gu4r
<j4gu4r> me aparece el icono de bluetooth en la parte superrior derecha
<leoslax> primero que nada bienvenido
<j4gu4r> gracias
<j4gu4r> le puse en activar y en hacer visible
<leoslax> ahora si, cuentame con detalles cual es tu problema
<j4gu4r> pero no puedo encontrar ningun dispositivo
<leoslax> los otros dispositivos que tienes están a una distancia relativamente cerca como para ser reconocidos?
<j4gu4r> estan practicamente a unos centimetros
<leoslax> estan activados y estan en configuración visible?
<j4gu4r> siii asi es
<j4gu4r> en este caso mi celular
<j4gu4r> y pues simplemente no funciona
<j4gu4r> si me aparece el icono del bluetooth pero no funciona
<leoslax> que extraño, hace cuanto instalaste ubuntu?
<leoslax> quizá te falte un controlador privativo
<j4gu4r> hayer
<leoslax> bueno, ve a configuración del sistema y prueba con instalar los controladores privativos
<leoslax> si te ofrece alguno, si no te ofrece ninguno puede deberse a dos razones: no  los necesitas o no existen para tu hardware
<j4gu4r> ya lo itente y solo me aaparece los de la targeta grafica
<j4gu4r> instale los controladores privativos de ati radeon hd7xxx
<leoslax> pues dejame decirte que hasta ahí llega mi alcance
<leoslax> :7
<leoslax> debemos esperar que alguien más sepa algo diferente xD
<j4gu4r> ya busque en google pero no encuentro nada
<hord> hola
<hord> ya está el 13.10 ?
<chilicuil> no, el 17 de octubre, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<hord> ah, ok
<hord> gracias
<j4gu4r> alquien pordria decirme como hacer funcionar bluetooth en mi laptop, tengo ubuntu 13.04
<Xiguanda> wenos dias a todos
<strongstrong> o/*
<GridCube> \o
<kurama10> buenas
<GridCube> como va
<successus_clase> salud
<leoslax> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<leoslax> jajajajaja
<Abr1l> saludos podria alguien echarme la mano con un ubuntu 12.04 que se me cuelga
<leoslax> Que tal Abr1l
<leoslax> podrías dar más detalles del problema?
<Abr1l> leoslax, es que ahi radica, se clava de una manera impresionante
<GridCube> haciendo que?
<leoslax> pero el cuelgue es un síntoma, el problema es otro
<GridCube> cuando?
<leoslax> tenemos que hayar el problema
<Abr1l> lo se, pero no tengo idea porque no dice nada solo se cuelga
<Abr1l> se congela
<Abr1l> al principio pensaba que era por el wine
<leoslax> añadiste ppas a tu instalación?
<Abr1l> lo siento estaba dando soporte :)
<kurama10> hola Abr1l
<Abr1l> leoslax, honestamente es una instalación que yo o hice con un dvd que al parecer lo remasterizaron
<Abr1l> kubot, hoola :)
<kubot> Abr1l: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Abr1l> kurama10, hoola :)
<j4gu4r> buenos dias a todos
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Abr1l> jajajajaja el bot estaba entre tu y yo kurama10
<leoslax> que tal j4gu4r sigue teniendo problemas con el automontaje?
<j4gu4r> hola
<j4gu4r> tengo prolemas con el bluetooth
<j4gu4r> no funciona
<leoslax> ah bluetooth alfonso era quien tenia problemas con el automontaje de su partición /home
<j4gu4r> jejjeje
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar ppara hacer funcionar el bluetooth
<kurama10> j4gu4r: que problema tienes
<j4gu4r> no funcona el luetooth
<Abr1l> kurama10, ubuntu LOOOL
<j4gu4r> bluetooth
<GridCube> j4gu4r, que programa estas usando para manejar el bluthoot?
<j4gu4r> pues la verdad soy nuevo en eso de linux
<j4gu4r> y esta el que trae por defecto
<GridCube> ok
<j4gu4r> pero no funciona
<GridCube> tenes encendido el blutú?
<j4gu4r> ssi
<j4gu4r> bueno en el icono dice que esta encendido
<GridCube> no detecta nada nada?
<j4gu4r> no nadaa
<GridCube> el telefono o algo?
<j4gu4r> nada
<kurama10> j4gu4r: a lo mejor no esta configurado para que lo venan otros dispositivos
<kurama10> suele pasar
<kurama10> o a ver en una terminal dale lo siguiente
<kurama10> lspci
<j4gu4r> ok
<kurama10> y en pastebin pegas lo que salga
<GridCube> j4gu4r, ademas ejecuta: hcitool dev
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241385/
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241400/
<GridCube> intenta hcitool -a
<j4gu4r> eso fue lo que me salio
<GridCube> si esta bien
<GridCube> dice que tenes un dispositivo blutú
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241416/
<kurama10> j4gu4r: que maquina tienes
<kurama10> ?
<GridCube> j4gu4r, es un blutú usb?
<j4gu4r> una toshiba satellite
<j4gu4r> toshiba satellite C40D
<GridCube> perdon j4gu4r era. hciconfig -a
<GridCube> no hcitool
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> deja pongo eso
<GridCube> es un usb el blutú?
<j4gu4r> pues mi laptop es nueva
<j4gu4r> no tengo conectado ningun bluetooth usb
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241438/
<GridCube> proba lsusb para ver si sale el dispositivo igual
<GridCube> si ves, esta listado como usb
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241443/
<GridCube> j4gu4r, abri tu dash y busca software-properties-gtk
<GridCube> en la ultima solapa tene que tener "controladores adicionales"
<GridCube> fijate si te salen los controladores para tu blutú
<j4gu4r> GridCube solo aparecen varios AMD
<j4gu4r> creo son para la targeta grafica
<j4gu4r> son para la targeta grafica ati radeon hd
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> j4gu4r, ni idea la verdad
<GridCube> yo armaria un hilo en el foro de ubuntu y esperaria que alguien mas sabio responda
<j4gu4r> no pues gracias por tu ayuda GridCube
<GridCube> o en askubuntu
<xbmc> hola, tengo ubuntu 13.04 e instale xbmc. ahora quiero que cuando inicie la session xbmc Transmission arranque en segundo plano
<leoslax> hola xbcm
<leoslax> lo que tienes que hacer es hacer click en tu nombre en el panel de unity
<leoslax> se desplegará una lista, luego en esa lista selecciona Aplicaciones al inicio
<leoslax> se abrirá una ventana de diálogo, donde seguramente ya hayan otros programas que arrancan en tu sesión
<leoslax> lo que debes hacer es agregar el programa que deseas arrancar en tu sesion o agragar un comando
<leoslax> eso es todo
<xbmc> no tengo unitiy tengo gnome3
<leoslax> ok, hubieramos empezado por ese lado xD
<xbmc> perdon
<leoslax> no te preocupes ;) yo debi preguntar
<leoslax> dame un segundo, no recuerdo como hacerlo en gnome3
<xbmc> ya cree el starup para Transmission en la session de gnome
<xbmc> pero al parecer no funciona cuando inicion la session xbmc
<leoslax> yo tengo ese escritorio pero nunca necesité arrancar un proceso
<leoslax> xbmc
<leoslax> presiona Alt+F2
<leoslax> te saldrá una ventana de diálogo
<leoslax> luego escribe gnome-session-properties
<leoslax> se abrirá una ventana donde podrás configurar lo que estas buscando
<leoslax> IMPORTANTE: para ejecutar transmission en segundo plano debes agregar alguna opción al comando transmission, tal como transmission --backgroun o algo así
<leoslax> puedes saberlo si haces: transmission --help
<GridCube> xbmc, lee esto https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=70717
<GridCube> leoslax, si usa xbmc como desktop no tiene opciones como esa, xbmc reemplaza al escritorio con una gui propia
<GridCube> de nuevo, si utiliza xbmc como usa sesion dedicada
<leoslax> pensé que usaba el escritorio gnome3, me lo escribió hace un instante
<GridCube> si, ese es el que usa cuando no inicia sesion de xbmc
<leoslax> cito: xbmc> no tengo unitiy tengo gnome3
<leoslax> ahh ok, entendí mal el problema
<GridCube> si, eso no quita que haya dicho <xbmc> hola, tengo ubuntu 13.04 e instale xbmc. ahora quiero que cuando inicie la session xbmc Transmission arranque en segundo plano
<GridCube> xbmc, tambien hay un addon de transmission para xbmc, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Add-on:Transmission seguro que tiene la opcion de arrancar al abrir o algoa si
<leoslax> es verdad, no habia leido eso
<GridCube> :) dont worry leoslax
<leoslax> menos mal que tu si prestaste atención a xbmc ;)
<xbmc> lo estoy intentando
<xbmc> si lei
<xbmc> GridCube, instale el addon pero no me da error cuado intento usarlo en la session xbmc
<xbmc> en la session gnome me funciona bien
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> el thread del foro que te pase tiene la solución mas razonable a mi entender
<xbmc> si eso creo, como puedo aplicar eso en gnome
<xbmc> en aquel caso habla de openbox
<GridCube> da igual
<marlex> Buenas tardes!
<xbmc> ya logre lo que necesitaba
<xbmc> en la session gnome cree un starup para Transmission y otro para xbmc
<xbmc> y funciona correctamente
<xbmc> GridCube, era algo parecido a lo del post
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> xbmc, me alegra
<xbmc> lo que quiero dejar esta laptop como media center
<xbmc> y descargas
<GridCube> :)
<i70nyx> cybergate en ubuntu??
<mimecar> i70nyx, si das más información de tu pregunta mejor
<i70nyx> instalar cybergate en ubuntu
<mimecar> es un programa nativo de GNU/Linux?
<i70nyx> no un exe
<mimecar> entonces o usas wine o una máquina virtual
<i70nyx> grax ya lo tengo
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<Abr1l> office con wine me va a matar :S
<i70nyx> Open Office
<i70nyx> XD
<Abr1l> i70nyx, donde trabajo estan casado con office
<xbmc> hola, al reproducir un archivo mkv no tiene sonido
<xbmc> alquien sabe como solucionar esto
<mimecar> como no des más detalles..
<mimecar> vlc no te funciona?
<xbmc> tampoco
<xbmc> pero me interesa xbmc
<mimecar> con todos los mkv?
<xbmc> todos
<mimecar> los videos normales tienen audio?
<xbmc> solo tengo mkv
<xbmc> pero en youtube si tengo audio
<mimecar> consigue algún video avi
<arielsanflo> pues ahora tengo un problema que no me salen  los iconos de los programas que tengo instalados
<arielsanflo> mimecar saludos
<xbmc> mimecar ya solucione
<xbmc> al parecer era algo de la configuracion del sonido, gracias
<mimecar> ok
<arielsanflo> alguien por favor ayudeme no me salen los iconos de los programs instalado en el buscador
<mimecar> arielsanflo, qué has hecho antes del problema?
<arielsanflo> actualizar
<arielsanflo> lo mas extraño
<arielsanflo> es que solo me salen los mensajes del facebook y el twiter
<debsan_> arielsanflo, persiste el problema luego de reiniciar ?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> reinicie
<arielsanflo> hice
<arielsanflo> unity --reset
<arielsanflo> reinicie los iconos
<arielsanflo> tambien y nada
<mimecar> estas usando ppa's?
<arielsanflo> yes
<mimecar> cuales
<arielsanflo> como es que las saco en la terminal
<arielsanflo> que no meacuerdo
<arielsanflo> solo que me acuerde
<arielsanflo> coloque la de java
<arielsanflo> y la de google chrome
<arielsanflo> no mas
<arielsanflo> si confirmado
<arielsanflo> no mas
<kal> hola, amigos,. he usado rkhunter para indagar la salud de mi ubuntu. Pues como se ve en el pastebin, hay algunos warning. Algun comentario? que deberia hacer con /usr/bin/unhide.rb ... [ Warning ]
<kal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6242702/
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-16
<b4rt> Hola, una pregunta, ¿Aquí puedo hacer una pregunta relacionada con eggdrop?
<b4rt> La verdad no se a donde más acudir, ya que ningún canal me contesta y Google no me da solución.
<b4rt> Gracias, que tengan buen día/tarde/noche.
<b4rt> ^_^
<braaa> hola
<novato> buenas noches compañeros soy nuevo en ubuntu, instale la version estable al momento,
<novato> la instacion fue un exito, pero al inciar ubuntu, no se puede conectar a internet de forma alambrica
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<AaronXD> hola???
<AaronXD> esto que es???
<AaronXD> no lo pillo???
<mimecar> esto es un canal de soporte de ubuntu
<AaronXD> ok
<AaronXD> pero todos sois españoles aqui???
<AaronXD> ???
<mimecar> hay un poco de todo
<mimecar> no hace falta que repitas el ???
<AaronXD> tu lo eres???
<mimecar> sí
<AaronXD> biiiiien
<mimecar> el canal tiene protecciones, si repites letras el bot te silenciará durante un par de minutos
<AaronXD> te puedo agregar como amigo o algo???
<AaronXD> como que me silenciara???
<mimecar> en el irc no se agregan a los amigos
<mimecar> el canal tiene unas normas
<AaronXD> ok
<mimecar> si no las cumples no puedes hablar durante un tiempo
<AaronXD> ok
<AaronXD> cuales son
<AaronXD> ???
<mimecar> repetir muchas veces una letra es una de las causas de un silencio
<AaronXD> como estooooo
<mimecar> son de sentido común, escribir razonablemente bien
<AaronXD> ok
<mimecar> no repetor letras o pegar varias líneas de texto
<AaronXD> si digo:
<AaronXD> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mimecar> dentro de 5 minutos podrás hablar, ahora tus mensajes no salen al canal
<mimecar> si te digo las normas, es para que las cumplas
<mimecar> si voluntariamente no las cumples ya es cosa tuya
<mimecar> no salen tus mensajes hasta que te quite el bot el silencio
<mimecar> hasta que no salga un mensaje de ubotu-fr diciendo que no tienes un silencio
<mimecar> da igual lo que escribas, no saldrá en el canal
<mimecar> AaronXD, ahora puedes hablar en el canal
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<GridCube> saluddos
<androllante> .org
<Don_Rocco> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-17
<ubper> hola
<ubper> alguien que me eche una mano con TCOS por favor? el problema, es que el pxe del cliente, conecta al servidor, éste le asigna IP, pero cuanod va a descargar la imagen de pxe para inicio, no encuentra el fichero
<Andarys> hola a todos
<Andarys> tengo una pregunta
<Andarys> hola
<Andarys> o.o
<Andarys> hola si tengo un problema
<Andarys> queria saber de que forma aprender python
<ese> de seguro existe alguna pildora magica que tomas y te hace pythonero pero desconozco, creo que lo mas rapido es leer manuales
<Zanguetsu> Hola Feliz Ubuntu 13.10 para todos.
<GridCube> igual
<Zanguetsu> grax
<Andarys> hola a todos
<GridCube> holas
<arielsanflo> http://ksaukao.blogspot.com/2013/03/actualizar-opensuse-122-123.html
<arielsanflo> abrelo en el navegador mozilla
<mimecar> arielsanflo, recuerda que estas en el canal de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> haus
<arielsanflo> es que me pase a suse
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<mimecar> entonces también tendrás que pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<arielsanflo> mimecar no puede con ubuntu en su version 13.10
<arielsanflo> no pude con unity
<arielsanflo> me dio much problema
<mimecar> no uses unity
<arielsanflo> lo quite
<arielsanflo> y coloque flashback
<arielsanflo> y 13.04
<successus_clase> salud
<javuntu> hola
<javuntu> ¿hay alguna manera en ubuntu de buscar un archivo que contenga una cadena de texto?
<javuntu> Estoy buscando un archivo y no me acuerdo dónde lo guardé :(
<MrTulias> Si te sabes el nombre puedes probar con whereis
<javuntu> gracias, MrTulias . El problema es que no me sé el nombre. Pero acabo de probar con grep y es exactamente lo que buscaba :)
<GridCube> javuntu, grep
<GridCube> javuntu, grep -r "texto que conoces" /directorio/
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> D
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> ya llegaste
<javuntu> gracias GridCube. Era eso exactamente
<javuntu> :)ç
<javuntu> sí, a base de ensayo error...jeje
<javuntu> pero gracias igualmente
<manugez> hola
<manugez> alguien tiene ya el 13.10?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente manugez
<manugez> le tienes tu?
<mimecar> instalada no
<manugez> yo estoy a ver si le bajo por torrent o espero unos dias a que se destraben los servidores, pero me da pereza gastarme un dvd jeje
<mimecar> para que tienes que usar un dvd?
<manugez> para actualizar n0?
<mimecar> no
<manugez> vale que en esto soy muy torpe y hay mas metodos xd
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad de todos los datos y actualiza directamente
<mimecar> actualiza si lo necesitas
<manugez> na,  no lo necesito, es el morbo de tener lo ultimo
<manugez> jeje
<manugez> venga gracias jajaja
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 y 13.10
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-18
<jose> Hola hola! Un favor, he actualizado a 13.10 y ahora Ubuntu me crea un 'unknown monitor' al iniciar. Alguna idea?
<m4v> jose: no idea, es algo grave?
<jose> m4v: no mucho, es algo trivial con lo que puedo vivir estas semanas
<jose> oh, fixed it
<jose> :)
<m4v> que era?
<jose> no tengo idea, pero lo apague :P
<relion> gente tengo una duda
<relion> resulta que tengo debian 7 en un laptop, el problema es cuando le cambio la hora, la hora de la bios se cambia
<relion> tambien tengo win7 y queda bien
<relion> no se que sera
<SonikkuAmerica> relion: ¿Usa Ud. Debian?
<relion> si y ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> relion: Edite Ud. /etc/default/rcS (con sudo o como root). Inicialice Ud. UTC a "no"
<m4v> relion: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, y igual no entiendo el problema.
<SonikkuAmerica> m4v: Es un problema comuna de Ubuntu, donde las horas de Ubuntu y Windows se cambian
<relion> el problema es que al cambiar la hora en debian se cambia la hora del bios
<relion> y en windows no pasa eso
<m4v> y no debería ser así?
<relion> no
<relion> por que se cambia la de la bios
<relion> no entiendo
<m4v> no se, para mí es normal que todo indique la misma hora.
<relion> y me toca entrar al bios y cambiarla
<relion> no me esta entendiendo
<m4v> explícame de una forma que entienda. Yo prácticamente no le presto atención que hora tiene el bios. Y no se porqué debería importarme.
<relion> es que windows 7 si coge la hora del bios
<relion> ese es el problema
<relion> y el lapton es de mi madre
<relion> y yo utilizo debian
<relion> estoy leyendo que hay un comando en linux que modifica la hora del bios
<m4v> pero vos usas Ubuntu en un continente y Windows en otro? todos deberían indicar la misma hora.
<m4v> yo uso Ubuntu y Windows y tengo la hora que debería indicar en ambos.
<m4v> osea la hora local.
<relion> eso quiero
<relion> creo que debian esta utilizando hwclock
<m4v> probablemente en uno de los 2 sistemas operativos no está bien puesta la zona horaria?
<relion> pero me imagino que debian debe coger la hora del bios
<m4v> lo normal es que tomen la hora de algún servidor de hora, como ntp.org
<relion> si eso estoy pensando
<relion> m4v pero por que modifica la hora del bios
<relion> es mi pregunta
<relion> sera que realiza un hwclock
<m4v> mi sospecha es que hay algo mal en la hora de Windows, mal zona horaria o algo, si Ubuntu modifica la hora del bios, es porque esa hora es la correcta.
<relion> ya he visto ese problema
<relion> siempre me coge una hora menos
<relion> http://fpkanarias.blogspot.com/2013/04/kubuntu-linux-imposible-corregir-la.html
<m4v> no estará algo tipo horario de verano activado?
<relion> yo creo que si pero en debian
<relion> pero nunca he tenido ese problema
<relion> m4v que hago entonces
<m4v> no se realmente, nunca se me presentó ese problema. Ya revisaste que todos los OS estén usando la misma zona horaria?
<relion> no
<relion> ya estoy odiando a debian. voy a instalar la 6 o ubuntu 13.10
<relion> sera un bug
<relion> :)
<zato> hola,como se deja libre office en español en ubuntu 13.10?
<successus> salud
<jordisayol> hola. la imagen iso de Ubuntu para MAC és una live-cd?
<ramon_pernil> jordisayol: perdoname, en la pagina frances es escrito que si, puedes probar ubuntu en Mac http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac, pero aqui http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-13293812-comment-booter-un-live-cd-d-ubuntu-sur-mac dicen que tienes que tocar "alt"
<seguidodoblado> B
<seguidodoblado> Hola
<seguidodoblado> Alguien ha conseguido compartir a través de SAMBA un /home cifrado??
<rodicio> ¿a alguien se le ocurre mirar de vez en cuando que paquetes se actualizan en cada actualización?
<mimecar> algunas veces
<rodicio> ¿que narices es kernel-DRM-services?
<mimecar> es de la tarjeta gráfica
<rodicio> específico para Intel, otro para ATI
<rodicio> y otro para nouveau
<rodicio> ¿tiene algo que ver con el DRM de anticopia de archivos?
<mimecar> no
<rodicio> ok, me siento más tranquilo, gracias
<Xiguanda> hi
<mimecar> Guest66762, ¿estas usando el cliente de irc con permisos de root?
<zcom> y su ip es: 232.205.121.54
<zcom> es eso cierto?
<mimecar> la IP me sale de Brasil, pero no es la que has puesto
<GridCube> capas que esta usando puppy
 * user-cat Hol -a
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Xiguanda> bye bye
<Andarys> hola
<Andarys> o.o
<Andarys> ,
<GridCube> fua
<GridCube> ni 5 minutos
<^Tristesse^> que tiene de bueno ubuntu que no tienen los otros sistemas?
<novato> buenas tardes
<novato> cual es el canal de servidores ubuntu=?
<novato> canal para ubuntu server =??
<novato> or favr
<novato> por favor
<j4gu4r> hola buenas tardes a todos
<novato> j4gu4r:  sabes canal d ubuntu server=?
<j4gu4r> novato: no la verdad no
<j4gu4r> alguien que me ayude a hacer funcionar mi bluetooth
<novato> alguine sabe de servdores
<novato> j4gu4r: descarga una aplicacion complatible a tu compu
<j4gu4r> esque no funciona
<j4gu4r> ya baje blueman
<j4gu4r> pero no funciona
<novato> busca en el paquete de programas online de ubuntu
<j4gu4r> y solo lo que encontre en google, es que mi laptop toshiba tiene problemas para que funcione en linux
<novato> software center
<novato> alguien sabe de servidores=??
<xbmc> hola, quiero entrar remoto a ubuntu  aun cuando no se haya iniciado session
<xbmc> actualmente  puedo entrar remoto, pero cuando cierro en ubuntu, no es posible
<talo> nas
<uri-> hola
<uri-> alguien me puede explicar para que se usa esta orden ?
<uri-> expect con awk y méterlo en el rc conf
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<uri-> que no me salgan en el chat los nicks de los que entra y se van
<uri-> y me han dicho que haga eso
<uri-> en el xchat
<mimecar> eso tiene que ser una opción del programa
<mimecar> expect con awk y metero en rc conf no tiene mucho sentido
<uri-> no se
<uri-> me lo ha dicho uno para fardar de linux supongo
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes a todos
<j4gu4r> alguien puede decirme donde puedo encontrar omnibook-source
<j4gu4r> lo necesito para hacer funcionar el buetooth
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<j4gu4r> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<j4gu4r> mi laptop es una toshiba y e leido que se neceita omnibook para que pueda funcionar
<j4gu4r> el bluetooth
<mimecar> ¿donde lo has leído?
<mimecar> el código fuente de los módulos se preparar para versiones concretas del kernel
<j4gu4r> http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2009/06/10/no-funciona-el-bluetooth-en-toshiba-satellite-en-debianubuntu/
<mimecar> ese artículo es del 2009
<j4gu4r> bueno no dice que es para ubuntu 13.04
<j4gu4r> pero es lo que e encontrado
<j4gu4r> esque ya e buscado en google y no aparece nada
<j4gu4r> solo eso
<mimecar> no, pero las versiones del kernel son diferentes
<j4gu4r> y mi bluetooth quiero que funcione
<j4gu4r> disculpa mimecar, soy nuevo en linux
<mimecar> ... en el mismo documento pone donde está el código
<mimecar> en el repositorio que sale, otra cosa diferente es que te funcione
<j4gu4r> esos repositorios no funcionan
<j4gu4r> o mejor dicho nose como hacer
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<mimecar> si están desactivados poco puedes hacer
<j4gu4r> eentonces como hago para que funcione el bluetooth?
<mimecar> no te vale http://sourceforge.net/projects/omnibook/ ?
<mimecar> si el BT no te funciona, compra un adaptador usb
<j4gu4r> si tienes razon, solo que pienso que alguien pueda ayudarme a hacerlo funcionar
<xubuntu450> Hola buenas noches  tengo una duda sobre la instalacion de xubuntu 13.10, sale la pantalla pero al ir instalando se queda la pantalla en negro parpadeando y de ahi no pasa es un portatil viejo un fijutsu siemens
<xubuntu450> ahi se queda todo el rato parapadea la pantalla con el puntero del raton, e formateado el pc para instalar xubuntu 13.10 pero no hay tu tia .
<xubuntu450> Perdon el portatil un fujitsu siemens modelo amilo, es bastante viejo tendra unos 10 años.
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-19
<loadmasther> hola, tengo una duda con respecto al entorno Unity, pueso cargar el ultimo kernel en Ubuntu 10.04, sin cambiar mi entorno grafico?
<xbmc> hola, que forma me recomiendan para mover archivos, directorios completos de entre varios discos, que se de la manera mas rapida
<xbmc> tomando en cuenta que algunos archivos y directorios del disco origen ya pueden encontrarse en el disco destino
<xbmc> perdon me desconecte, alguna recomendacion?
<buenaventura> Xago: rsync
<Patero-ng> alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un live de ubuntu 13.10 usando mas de 9999mb netbootin solo permite hasta esa cantidad pero mi usb es de 16gb
<GridCube> Patero-ng, a mi unetbootin nunca me dijo nada con mi pendrive de 16gb
<GridCube> estas usando la ultima version?
<Patero-ng> si
<Patero-ng> pero tiene limite aasta 9999mb
<Patero-ng> voy a usar el del pendrivelinux site
<Patero-ng> aver si me va
<Patero-ng> lo has probado?
<Patero-ng> tambien creo que persistance funciona solo con fat32
<Patero-ng> por eso netbootin fallaba al hacer el drive botable
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> ni idea
<Patero-ng> peor el universal usb installer solo aguanta 4500mb me quedo con netbootin
<shiko224> sair soy de cosa rica
<shiko224> soy de costa rica me llamo sair
<Patero-ng> algun problema
<Patero-ng> o nomas es la introduccion
<GridCube> !hola | shiko224
<kubot> shiko224: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<shiko224> de que pais eres tu
<Patero-ng> esas normas son importantews?
<Patero-ng> yo soy peruano
<mimecar> Patero-ng, lo son
<mimecar> de forma resumida, este canal es sólo para cosas de soporte
<mimecar> ser educado y no molestar a los demas usuarios
<Patero-ng> ahorita estoy que la paso mal tratando de hacer un usb butable con ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> para cosas que no sean soporte, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Patero-ng> hablando del cafe
<shiko224> cuando viene a costa rica
<GridCube> Patero-ng, las normas son importantes si
<mimecar> shiko224, este canal es para soporte, para otras cosas entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> !ot shiko224
<kubot> shiko224: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<shiko224> cual es el numero de su manada
<GridCube> shiko224, por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<comandopelapapas> hola  amigos  tengo un problema cada vez que quiero entrar como  usuario su me dice falla de atentificacion?
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por usuario su?
<comandopelapapas> hola  amigos  tengo un problema cada vez que quiero entrar como  usuario su me dice falla de atentificacion?
<comandopelapapas> para entrar al root
<mimecar> ubuntu usa sudo
<comandopelapapas> si eso  yo entro sudo
<mimecar> sudo comando
<mimecar> y pones la contraseña del usuario
<comandopelapapas>  y la contraseña metoca cambiar la contraseña una y otra ves
<mimecar> para que la cambias?
<crasshv4> hola
<crasshv4> estoy un poco perdido,,,
<crasshv4> e creado un usuario estandar y necesito darle permisos para que el pueda conectar a la red deseada y no le pida mi password administrador
<crasshv4> ahora tengo gnome , antes tenia xfce y en cuentas de usuario habia un apartado con los persmisos  , pero en gnome no lo encuentro
<mimecar> cuantos usuarios tienes en tun máquina?
<crasshv4> siempre 2
<crasshv4> pero cree este usuario , nuevo
<mimecar> usan dos personas diferentes tu equipo?
<crasshv4> asi que 3
<crasshv4> Si
<mimecar> entonces ahora lo usan 3 personas
<crasshv4> si
<mimecar> entra con la otra cuenta, mete la contraseña la primera vez y las siguientes se conectará
<crasshv4> no
<crasshv4> se puede
<crasshv4> siempre uso la cuenta yo
<crasshv4> eso ya lo habia  pensado
<crasshv4> pero hoy se llevan el portatil para ver en directo nose que porque tiene HDMI
<crasshv4> entonces le creado una cuenta con su nombre
<crasshv4> y cuando llege a su casa con mi portatil
<crasshv4> entrara con la cuenta estandar
<crasshv4> y le pedira mi password de administrador
<mimecar> entrará con la cuenta que se seleccione al principio
<mimecar> o has activado el inicio automático?
<crasshv4> y me llamara ...
<crasshv4> No e iniciado ninguna cuenta
<crasshv4> automatico
<mimecar> muy mal
<crasshv4> entonces que hago?
<mimecar> desactiva el inicio automático
<crasshv4> pero esta desactivado
<crasshv4> le puse ala cuenta
<mimecar> si está desactivado, no puede entrar de forma automática
<crasshv4> su nombre tal cual y la password lo mismo
<crasshv4> por ejemplo,
<crasshv4> pepe
<crasshv4> pepe
<mimecar> para que pueda conectarse a otra red wifi con su usuario => http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/593/
<mimecar> usa gksudo en lugar de sudo
<crasshv4> y luego cuando conecte el hdmi a su pantalla plasma no le pedira tambien  mi password?
<mimecar> es posible que se lo pida
<mimecar> aunque no debería
<crasshv4> lo probare antes con la mia
<mimecar> dale un live cd y que se lo configure en su casa
<shiko224> {                                                                              ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<mimecar> shiko224, enhorabuena, tu mismo te has silenciado en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<crasshv4> eii
<crasshv4> se me fue la ventana
<crasshv4> enviame el enlace otra vez mimecar perdona
<mimecar>  http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/593/
<mimecar> eso te valdrá para el Wifi, usa gksudo en lugar de sudo
<crasshv4> ok
<crasshv4> lo hago desde la cuenta admin verdad
<crasshv4> y no en live cd!!
<mimecar> si le das un live cd te despreocupas de la contraseña
<mimecar> en el live cd no hay contraseña
<Patero-ng> tengo un problema con el ubuntu 13.04 o 13.10 es que la senial de video se pierda y creo que el sistema tambien se para que puede ser?
<mimecar> la señal de vídeo se pierde?
<Patero-ng> si como si hubiera desconectado el cable crt
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Patero-ng> me baje el 13.10 y nomas se actualizo 500kb y luego igual se apago lo mismo me pasa con el 13.04
<Patero-ng> lo intente actualizar lo mas rapido posible pero igual se paraba
<crasshv4> No me deja guardar el archivo
<mimecar> ¿te pasa si usas el live cd?
<mimecar> crasshv4, lo has lanzado con gksudo?
<crasshv4> gksudo gedit etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/52-wifi-management.pkla
<Patero-ng> mi pc no tiene optico estoy con live persistent del usb
<crasshv4> ese a sido el comando
<mimecar> la ruta es /etc/... o etc/...
<mimecar> Patero-ng, te lo mismo
<Patero-ng> no es lo mismo dices?
<mimecar> da igual que uses un live usb o live cd
<Patero-ng> bueno que puede ser se me va la senial y mi tarjeta de video siempre su ventilador esta al 100% que horrible quiero bajarme un programa para bajarle porque aturde
<mimecar> no has respondido a la pregunta
<Patero-ng> en linux claro en windows su profile le baja
<Patero-ng> que preguntastes
<mimecar> ¿te pasa si usas el live cd?
<Patero-ng> no lo tengo en cd
<Patero-ng> y no tengo optico
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> o el live usb
<Patero-ng> a bueno
<mimecar> live cd es lo mismo que live usb
<Patero-ng> buena pregunta
<Patero-ng> no lo he probado
<Patero-ng> puede cambiar las cosas?
<mimecar> resumiendo has instalado ubuntu sin saber si funciona en tu equipo
<Patero-ng> no lo instale nomas lo probe con persisten
<mimecar> comprueba si te da el mismo problema con el live usb
<Patero-ng> con 4090MB
<mimecar> aclarate
<Patero-ng> ok voy a probarlo
<Patero-ng> bueno
<mimecar> "no lo he probado" y al mismo tiempo "no lo instale nomas lo probe con persisten"
<Patero-ng> no he probado en live nomas con persistente ambos del usb pues
<Patero-ng> te da esas 2 opticones
<mimecar> con la versión persistente tienes el problema sí o no
<Patero-ng> con ese si
<mimecar> entonces puede ser un fallo de hardware
<Patero-ng> cual de ellos
<mimecar> la tarjeta por ejemplo
<Patero-ng> de video?
<mimecar> sí
<Patero-ng> no me digas
<Patero-ng> pero no tengo problemos en windows
<mimecar> si el ventilador se pone al 100 % y tu lo desactivas puedes quemar la tarjeta
<Patero-ng> no creo que necesite tanta ventilacion
<mimecar> crea un live usb nuevo sin persistencia y repite la prueba
<Patero-ng> bueno lo probare
<mimecar> Patero-ng, tu mismo, si hay calor y no lo disipas se quema
<Patero-ng> pero en windows el ventilador esta a 30% nomas sube cuando cargo graw2 o grid
<Patero-ng> cuando esta en desktop no usa gpu y no necesita mas de 30% en ubuntu me usa el 100% todo el tiempo
<Patero-ng> ahi voy con live y te cuento
<Patero-ng> bueno sigue fallando
<mimecar> busca si hay incompatibilidades de tu tarjeta con ubuntu
<Patero-ng> estaba en vivo y no instale nada igual fallo y lo grave es que aunque resete y volvi a windows el ventilador seguia al 100% es como si la falla hubiera quedado en memoria y no solo el sonido sino que hize que windows tambien se pare tube que apagar la energia de atras por varios segundos para que todo este bien
<Patero-ng> quiero instalar el ubuntu antiguo aver si fall
<Patero-ng> tal vez puedo probar otro driver como el de propietario
<GridCube> hola xubuntu912 :)
<xubuntu912> hola
<GridCube> que necesitas?
<xubuntu912> estoy instalando xubuntu en mi Laptop, una vez terminada la instalación me gustaría saber como instalo el dash en el escritorio
<mimecar> quieres usar el dash y pones xfce?
<xubuntu912> jeje
<xubuntu912> si
<xubuntu912> o no el dash
<xubuntu912> sino una búsqueda más estilo el dash
<xubuntu912> o sea...
<xubuntu912> que me den resultados cuando tecleo
<xubuntu912> vi algo en Internet de xfcefinder
<mimecar> gnome lo hace por defecto, kde igual, unity...
<xubuntu912> o algo así
<xubuntu912> pregunta....
<xubuntu912> ¿cual es más rápido, gnome o kde/
<xubuntu912> ?
<mimecar> depende de la configuración
<GridCube> depende de tres millones de variables
<xubuntu912> OK... me refiero a una instalación en limpio
<GridCube> xubuntu912, si apretas alt-f2 tenes el aplication finder de xfce
<xubuntu912> desde cero usando el mismo equipo
<xubuntu912> OK
<Patero-ng> igual me falla asi que voy a bajar el ubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu912> alt+F2
<xubuntu912> de hecho ya viene el siguiente LTS
<mimecar> LTS y servidor gráfico MIR
<Patero-ng> pero ese dice que dura hasta el 2017
<Patero-ng> si el nuevo hace que mi compu se pare no me sirve
<Patero-ng> yo que queria aprender
<xubuntu912> yo instale 13.04 xfce en una computadora de mi trabajo y me funcionó
<xubuntu912> por eso lo quiero instalar en mi Laptop
<Patero-ng> que suertudo
<mimecar> Patero-ng, también serías suertudo si buscaras si hay incompatibilidades
<GridCube> Patero-ng, en las maquinas que probé yo xubuntu anduvo de maravillas tambien
<GridCube> depende de tu hard
<GridCube> si justo pasa no estar soportado estas sin suerte hasta que alguien lo soporte
<Patero-ng> mi tarjeta es asus hd5770 de 1gb
<Patero-ng> es o no compatible
<mimecar> miralo en google
<Patero-ng> a bueno yo no uso google uso startpage
<Patero-ng> google nos espia
<mimecar> usa lo que quieras
<mimecar> en estos momentos google, bing y compañía ya saben que tienes problemas con ubuntu y tu modelo de tarjeta gráfica
<successus> salud
<GeovannyCR142> sdwdawd
<GeovannyCR142> pica
<GeovannyCR142> manden privado
<mimecar> GeovannyCR142, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<GeovannyCR142> no me da péreza
<mimecar> respeta por favor la temática del canal
<plops> mimecar: guach
<plops> oye como hago para descargar una web completa pero sin me me contruya el sistema de archivos de laweb ???
<mimecar> la estructura del sistema de archivos la vas a tener quieras o no
<mimecar> tendrás una parte de la web, la otra no
<plops> mimecar: No jodas...
<mimecar> tendrás html y los recursos
<mimecar> pero archivos php o similares ninguno
<plops> mimecar: bueno y como hago para que solo me descagra un tipo de archivo?
<mimecar> wget tiene una opción para descargar webs
<mimecar> revisa el manual
<plops> mimecar: oye nunca te dijeron que eso es demala educacion... decir "revisa el manual"
<mimecar> man wget
<mimecar> si no lo revisas tu lo tengo que hacer yo
<plops> mimecar: ha? bueno... y como hago para que se limite bando de ancha en esa descarga?
<mimecar> http://www.juarbo.com/manual-de-wget-con-ejemplos/
<plops> mimecar: no volvere a pregunta lo hare en askubuntu
<mimecar> te he puesto un enlace con la forma de bajar una web
<mimecar> y limitar el ancho de banda
<mimecar> al final seré yo el que no responda si no hay dudas concretas después de buscar en google
<GeovannyCR142> bu!
<GeovannyCR142> vine a molestarte denuevo xD
<GeovannyCR142> ya me voy adios xDD
<juanp_> ChanServ ScoutLink
<luanc> ChanServ ScoutLink
<comandopelapapas> hola como puedo descargar virtual box en ubuntu 12.04 lo descargo pero  no funciona
<ese> comandopelapapas, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-20
<JoseTekila> hola
<JoseTekila> alguien habla español
<JoseTekila> ????
<JoseTekila> hola hay alguien
<ese> aqui no se habla ingles
<JoseTekila> gracias a dios
<JoseTekila> necesito alguien que tenga tiempo usando el linux
<JoseTekila> estoy algo perdido en algunas cosas
<Exio4> y lo mejor es preguntar derecho y tener paciencia viste :P
<dabor> JoseTekila, tendrias que hacer la consulta en concreto
<JoseTekila> necesito hacer una red entre mi laptop con linux y mi pc de escritorio con linux
<JoseTekila> instale samba
<JoseTekila> pero cuando intento antrar a las carpetas de mi pc de escritorio desde la laptop me pide contraseña y usuario las coloco bien pero no hace nada
<JoseTekila> solamente sale de nuevo el recuadro para usuario y contraseña
<Exio4> qye pass pones?
<dabor> JoseTekila, agregaste el usuario a samba?? smbpasswd -a usuario
<Exio4> las del pc remoto, o las locales?
<JoseTekila> la de la pc de escritorio
<dabor> y reinicias el servicio servicio
<JoseTekila> no instale la aplicacion pero no sale el ejecutable
<dabor> JoseTekila, samba no tiene ejecutable grafico, mejor desde la terminal
<dabor> JoseTekila, a no ser que instales uno, pero realmente no son necesarios
<JoseTekila> en caso de que quiera instalar una instefaz grafica para el gestion de redes como lo haria?
<JoseTekila> eso existe ?
<dabor> JoseTekila, http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Samba
<dabor> JoseTekila, existen, a mi nunca me dieron buenos resultados
<dabor> JoseTekila, para que 2 PC se vean por samba no hay que configurar demasiadas cosas !!
<dabor> JoseTekila, el usuario tiene que ecxistir en la 2 pC misma contraseña, tiene que estar dado de alta en samba y luego compartir la carpeta que quieras
<dabor> JoseTekila, hasta se puede hacer desde el explorador de archivos nautilus
<yoques> Hola!
<yoques> Tengo una duda que no se si algún experto sabría resolver.
<yoques> Es sobre reasignar las teclas de la derecha del teclado, las de los números, a funciones específicas, o a letras concretas.
<yoques> ¿Alguien sabe de algún modo de poderlo cambiar "al gusto"?
<20WAADLIE> como hago para q la pantalla de virtual box sea mas grande?
<emperorhorde> Hola buenas noches comunidad Ubuntu saludos desde Sinaloa, Mexico.
<ese> eres alexlikerock?
<emperorhorde> ??
<emperorhorde> tengo problemas con una tarjeta capturadora de video  WinTV-PVR-150 uso ubuntu 1304 ... aun no encuentro como hacerla funcionar
<soy_el_pulpo> sabes si es compatible con ubuntu?
<soy_el_pulpo> si le das lspci aparece en la lista?
<emperorhorde> si sale en la lista
<soy_el_pulpo> entonces el sistema si la reconoce
<soy_el_pulpo> lo que posiblemente necesites son los drivers corrector
<soy_el_pulpo> o MODs por modulos.
<emperorhorde> bueno
<emperorhorde> si aparece ne la lista en la pagina que si es compatible
<emperorhorde> como puedo darme cuenta si me la detecto el ubuntu ?
<emperorhorde> 03:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416)
<soy_el_pulpo> eso es bueno
<soy_el_pulpo> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html
<soy_el_pulpo> esa guia que te dieron es la voz
<soy_el_pulpo> lsmod que te bota?
<soy_el_pulpo> videodev.o
<soy_el_pulpo> i2c.o
<soy_el_pulpo> bttv.o
<soy_el_pulpo> tuner.o
<soy_el_pulpo> sigue las notas de "Kristin Aanestad"
<soy_el_pulpo> estan en esa pagina
<emperorhorde> te abro un privado para que veas el mensaje completo que aparece
<soy_el_pulpo> dime que sale?
<soy_el_pulpo> aca nomas
<emperorhorde> lo viste ??
<successus> salud/bye bye
<NEXUS-6> Buenas. Alguno está teniendo problemas con los indicators en ubuntu 13.10. Por ejemplo a mi a veces cuando inicio el sistema no me aparece el indicator que abre la configuración de sistema e inicio e sesión de usuarios
<ramon_pernil> no, tengo nuevos problemas desde 13.10 pero no como estes :)
<NEXUS-6> gracias ramon_pernil
<NEXUS-6> es raro, me lo hace a veces
<NEXUS-6> tambien tengo otro curioso. El ratón bluetooth que tengo a veces deja de funcionar. Lo apago y lo enciendo y vuelve a funcionar
<ramon_pernil> Que pasa si apagas y enciendas de nuevo el "panel" (antiguo "killall gnome-panel", no se como se llama hoy...)
 * ramon_pernil no habla muy bien, es frances, pardon
<NEXUS-6> no he probado eso, tampoco se como se llama el nuevo
<ramon_pernil> El indicador es en el panel, no ? Asi, puede ser un problema con el panel no ?
<NEXUS-6> si, en el panel, es el icono mas a la derecha.
<ramon_pernil> utilizas ubuntu 13.10 con unity ?
<NEXUS-6> si
<NEXUS-6> este es el indicator http://i.imgur.com/PdBtZ2g.png
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<ramon_pernil> puedes intentar eso : "unity --replace" ?
<NEXUS-6> si. todas
<mimecar> ¿sabes que estas usando una versión que sólo tiene 3 días en el mercado (y tiene fallos)?
<NEXUS-6> pues creo que la primera vez que me pasó use el unity --replace y creo recordar que no lo arregló. Lo probaré de nuevo cuando me pase
<ramon_pernil> mimecar: si, pero si a nadie la utiliza, no funcionara jamas, no ? ;)
<NEXUS-6> mimecar, lo se. Si no me estoy quejando ni mucho menos. Solo preguntaba por si a alguien le estaba pasando lo mismo
<mimecar> ramon_pernil, antes de poner una versión nueva hay que esperar una semana como mínimo
<mimecar> mejor 2 semanas antes de actualizar
<NEXUS-6> mimecar, bueno, en teoría es estable el día en el que sale.
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> en teoría no tiene errores graves cuando sale
<NEXUS-6> puedes llamarlo como quieras, pero es la versión estable
<NEXUS-6> que eso no lo exime de errores de este tipo
<ramon_pernil> pero no es un error muy grave...
<NEXUS-6> ramon_pernil, claro que no
<successus> salud
<comandopelapapas> hola como estan , instalo vmware  pero
<comandopelapapas> No se encontraron archivos de cabecera C que coincidan con su núcleo en ejecución. Consulte la documentación de su distribución para obtener instrucciones de instalación
<comandopelapapas> no se que debo hacer
<cossier> kubot:
<cossier> kubot: hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<successus> salud
<xboyx> Hola
<xboyx> mi amigo tiene un problema
<xboyx> con la pantalla
<xboyx> no puede configurar la resolución adecuada
<xboyx> :(
<xboyx> encontramos que una herramienta llamada xrandr ayuda en estos casos
<xboyx> pero poner xrandr lanza un mensaje de error
<xboyx> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<xboyx> ¿Alguien sabe qué significa?
<xboyx> Su placa es una VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<xboyx> Buenas mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<xboyx> Mi amigo no puede configurar su pantalla correctamente
<xboyx> y leímos que con xrandr se podía corregir
<xboyx> pero cuando ponemos xrandr en terminal dice: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<xboyx> ¿Alguien conoce ese error?
<mimecar> si activas la salida del portátil en gnome no te paaprece?
<mimecar> aparece
<xboyx> no entiendo tu pregunta
<xboyx> sólo puede configurar 800x600 y 1024x768
<xboyx> Pero lo ve mal, como estirado
<mimecar> en las opciones de monitor de gnome se puede activar la salida hdmi
<xboyx> Él usa kde.
<mimecar> 800x600 o 1024x768 permiten ver una película
<mimecar> no le dejaste tu ordenador?
<xboyx> Él está en otra ciudad jeje
<mimecar> en kde igual
<xboyx> Pero me comentó su problema
<mimecar> entraste el otro día con el mismo nick?
<xboyx> No
<xboyx> Es la primera vez que expongo su problema.
<mimecar> entonces que entre directamente tu amigo cuando se conecte a internet
<xboyx> Jajaja
<xboyx> Es buena esa idea.
<xboyx> Pero quizá se la podía comentar yo xD
<mimecar> se lo dices y que entre él
<xboyx> Se lo estoy diciendo jeje
<xboyx> Buaa, no entiende cómo entrar aquí.
<xboyx> xD
<xboyx> Lo siento, lo intentaremos otro día, gracias igual :(
<ramon_pernil> quien no entiende ? tu amigo no entiende como entrar en el chat ?
<ramon_pernil> *canal
<xboyx> No puede entrar :(
<xboyx> Sí, mi amigo no entendió y se cansó xD
<ramon_pernil> se trata mucho de Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA :  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1935462.html
<mimecar> xboyx, tu amigo no sabe abrir un enlace en un navegador?
<ramon_pernil> aqui sembla que podras encontrar una solucion http://www.paperblog.fr/2557788/pilote-pour-carte-graphique-sis-771671/
<ramon_pernil> es en frances, pero puedo ayudarte
<xboyx> No entiendo nada.
<xboyx> xD
<ramon_pernil> de que xboyx ?
<xboyx> mimecar estaba intentando entrar desde xchat.
<mimecar> xboyx, al irc se puede entrar desde el propio navegador
<mimecar> si quiere soporte tiene que entrar él y hacer pruebas en su ordenador
<xboyx> Ya instaló ese archivo ramon_pernil
<xboyx> ¿Eso modificaba un archivo del sistema, verdad?
<ramon_pernil> si, claro
<mimecar> xboyx, el equipo lleva una tarjeta SIS?
<xboyx>  Su placa es una VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<mimecar> dile que entre al irc o tardaréis mucho más tiempo
<xboyx> ramon_pernil, él instaló ese archivo y me dijo que no apareció ningún modo nuevo de pantalla xD
<xboyx> Se fue ya.
<mimecar> aparte de que dar soporte a un amigo y sin acceso al ordenador es un poco tonto
<xboyx> Creo que se cansó y no me hablará más xD
<ramon_pernil> has intentado instalar "  xorg-driver-sisimedia" ?
<xboyx> Ya, es lógico.
<xboyx> Eso no lo hemos intentado.
<ramon_pernil> antes, debes salvar el xorg
<ramon_pernil> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<mimecar> tener cerca un live cd porque lo acabaréis rompiendo
<xboyx> Sí, no es problema xD
<xboyx> No hay información en la pc.
<xboyx> Estaba rota y está intentando darle uso.
<ramon_pernil> espera antes de hacer lo que te dijo
<xboyx> Entonces habrá que probar instalando xorg-driver-sisimedia
<xboyx> Y chequearé cómo entrar al chat desde el navegador.
<xboyx> ¿Necesito un complemento?
<xboyx> Yo antes entraba desde Firefox con un complemento xD
<mimecar> freenode tiene un webchat
<xboyx> Ya lo veo jeje, está muy bueno.
<ramon_pernil> en xchat es muy facil
<MrTulias> Con el xchat tienes la opción de 'entrar a un canal' o 'lista de canales' en la pestaña superior, en 'servidor'
<xboyx> Ya, pero cuando uno no está acostumbrado es raro xD
<xboyx> Sí, se lo comenté.
<xboyx> Pero me parece que estaba conectado a otro servidor, ¿Así se llama?
<xboyx> Y si ponía ubuntu-es no le conectaba.
<xboyx> Pero es seguro que podrá entrar desde el navegador.
<xboyx> :)
<mimecar> con lo sencillo que es usar el webchat y escribir el nombre del canal
<mimecar> os gusta hacerlo complicado
<xboyx> No sabía que estaba desde el navegador.
<xboyx> Coincido que es la forma más fácil xD
<ramon_pernil> o tiene que escribir "/join #ubuntu-es"
<xboyx> Ya se la dejé en un mensaje.
<xboyx> Gracias ramon_pernil.
<xboyx> Jeje :)
<xboyx> Nos vemos la próxima, gracias.
<Xiguanda> hi
<Patero-ng> hola probe en otro puerto
<Patero-ng> solo el usb nada mas a los usb pero sigue fallando
<Patero-ng> esta vez fallo porque se quedo sin espacio mientras actualizaba, es normal que ubuntu se bloquee yes se ponga la pantalla negra en live persistene solo porque se queda sin espacio de discoduro? tengo 8gb de ram
<satonio> hola
<satonio> me va muy lento actualizar a 13.10 :S
<satonio> se me queda parado en el tema de preparando
<satonio> la descarga
<satonio> y tengo 50mb
<crasshv4> hola chicos!
<crasshv4> al lado del reloj del escritorio de ubuntu esta el nombre de nuestro usuario le doy clik y me salen los usuarios que hay intento cambiar a otro y no se me ponen....
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-13
<chaco> Hola que tal...
<chaco> quisiera saber que tan bueno es ubuntu comparado con debian y archlinux???
<successus> salud o/
<AutoKriminal> buenos dias
<AutoKriminal> no existe privoxy para Trusty ?
<AutoKriminal> intento instalarlo pero no localiza paquetes
<AutoKriminal> no encuentro repositorios por la web
<AutoKriminal>  alguien puede iluminarme un poco ?
<AutoKriminal> o alguna otra alternativa diferente a privoxy :P
<successus> AutoKriminal: busca si hay ppa
<successus> 2.1.1. Debian and Ubuntu
<successus> DEBs can be installed with apt-get install privoxy, and will use /etc/privoxy for the location of configuration files.
<successus> eso dice en la web oficial
<successus> :S
<AutoKriminal> si , pero en 14.04 no encuentra los paquetes
<AutoKriminal> no estaran los DEBs en los repositorios
<successus> o igual estan en los repositorios estos....
<successus> a ver como se llamaban
<successus> habia uno que venian desactivados por defecto
<successus> socios de canonical puede ser'
<successus> ?
<AutoKriminal> voy a ver .... proposed creo que son los unicos que no tengo activados
<AutoKriminal>  le doy un repaso a eso  y comento
<AutoKriminal>  gracias ;)
<successus> nad
<successus> nada
<AutoKriminal> socios de canonical ( codigo fuente) es lo que tengo desactivado pero socios de canonical ( normal) si :P
<AutoKriminal> bueno ...por cada repositorio tengo desactivado el (codigo fuente) xD
<AutoKriminal> antes en la web oficial , habia visto el codigo fuente para trusty pero ponia unstable... seguramente por eso no lo habran incluido en los repos
<AutoKriminal> conoces algun proxy alternativo ?
<AutoKriminal> q recomienden
<AutoKriminal> voy a probar algunas opciones a ver si lo consigo
<AutoKriminal> gracias por la ayuda compañero
<AutoKriminal> un saludo !!
<dfgag> en ubuntu 14.04 el icono de red me aparece como desconectado pero sin embargo tengo internet, porque sucede esto?
<dfgag> cuando hago un ifconfig eth0 down no me desconecta la red, alguien sabe como puedo desconectar la interfaz de red eth0?
<ruddy> hola alguien me podria ayudar con el audio de mi maquina? la musica corre muy rapido y obiamente no se escucha bien
<ruddy> ya probe con varios reproductores pero sigue igual
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> Cómo andan
<catusa> hola, alguien sabe como retomar los valores por defecto de lightdm, ya que estuve probando xfce y me dejó el ligthdm feo no como el que viene por defectoen ubuntu
<n-iCe> reinstalalo?
<catusa> ya lo hice
<n-iCe> purge?
<n-iCe> usaste purge?
<catusa> no
<n-iCe> :)
<catusa> como sería
<n-iCe> para que remueva todos los conds
<n-iCe> confs
<catusa> como sería?
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get --purge -remove lightdm
<catusa> aja ahora pruebo
<Metiss> saludos
<Metiss> alguien sabe si es posible usar USB en una maquina virtual con virtualbox?
<Metiss> es que no me lo detecta y no encuentro la forma
<mimecar> es posible si lo asocias
<Metiss> asociar?
<Andres_-_> como puedo entrar?
<mimecar> el USB lo tienes que conectar a la máquina virtual
<Metiss> pero es que en un tutorial me dice que tengo que darle al icono del virtualbox para activarlo, pero es que le doy a ese icono y me dice que no hay ningun usb conectado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las guest addition?
<n-iCe> 's back
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<jotaxpe> Hola, quien sabe resolver el problema 'E:Error de lectura - read (5: Error de entrada/salida), E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.'
<jotaxpe> he probado métodos en foros pero no funciona
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-14
<Miguel2706> Hola :)
<paefa> hola
<arcangelblanco> holas
<arcangelblanco> alguien sabe como se conectan por tu ip a tu pc
<arcangelblanco> ola
<arcangelblanco> alguien sabe como se conectan por tu ip a tu pc
<n-iCe> ssh?
<arcangelblanco> pero tambien por samba
<arcangelblanco> como evitarlo
<n-iCe> cierra los piertos
<n-iCe> desistala los programas
<n-iCe> tira el proceso
<n-iCe> se me ocurre
<arcangelblanco> q puertos cierro ya cerre samba ahy otra forma
<n-iCe> pues los puertos que use samba y ssh
<n-iCe> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_port_usage
<n-iCe> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-ports-need-to-be-open-for-samba-to-communicate-with-other-windowslinux-systems/
<n-iCe> ssh es el 22
<n-iCe> usualmente
<arcangelblanco> ok
<arcangelblanco> pueden utilizar esa entrada y conectarce a otros equipos en mi red
<arcangelblanco> pueden utilizar esa entrada y conectarce a otros equipos en mi red
<arcangelblanco> hola
<dfgag> hola alguien sabe como deshabilitar un servicio al iniciar el sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04 (mas concretamente deshabilitar al inicio el servicio webmin)?
<lorever>                5
<dfgag> hola alguien sabe de particiones que me pueda ayudar?
<dfgag> hola alguien sabe de particiones que me pueda ayudar?
<fzeta> dfgag: plantea que es lo que quieres hacer...
<dfgag> tengo un disco duro con particiones ntfs, y luego un disco ssd por donde runea mi sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04, el disco ntfs logicamente no puedo modificar permisos porque es ntfs mientras que si trabajo en ext4 si que puedo modificar los permisos de usuario y grupos, me dijeron que instalara gparted para pasar una particion de ntfs a ext4 con gparted (los datos de esa particion no es necesario que los recupere) pero ahora par
<dfgag> ece ser que esa particion se encuentra accesible pero no puedo modificarla (crear ficheros o borrarlos) lo unico que me aparece es un directorio lost+found, que debo hacer para que mi particion sea writeable y ejecutable?
<dfgag> teniendo en cuenta que un disco de 500gb lo tengo en ntfs mientras que el disco duro ssd esta en ext4
<dfgag> el disco duro de 500Gb tiene cuatro particiones 3 estan en ntfs y una en teoria en ext4 , ahora quiero ver como estan mis particiones desde gparted y se bloquea gparted
<Rcart> dfgag: gparted no podra manipular la particion ext4, pero sí podras hacerlo con las ntfs
<Rcart> dfgag: tambien es posible que tengas las particiones montadas automaticamente y eso cause el bloqueo
<dfgag> lo confirmo consegui que ver desde gparted las particiones y tres estan en ntfs y una en ext4
<dfgag> puff pues como podria montar la particion ext4 correctamente sin tener que tocar las otras particiones?
<dfgag> me interesaria no haberlas de modificar esas tres ntfs, para evitar posibles perdidas de datos ?almenos hasta que pueda comprarme un disco duro de 1Tb
<dfgag> ahora mismo tal como lo tengo es : sdb (disco duro de 500Gb) --> sdb1 (sistema extended) sdb2 (sistema ntfs) sdb3 (sistema ntfs)
<dfgag> sdb4 (sistema ntfs)
<dfgag> he desmontado sdb1 desde gparted, ahora me gustaria asignar los 50 gb que tengo sin asignar , lo hago mediante gparted o mejor desde comandos de terminal?
<Rcart> esos 50gb se los queres asignar a ext4?
<dfgag> si
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<successus> salud
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:49:36)
<CarlosEnBits> alguien sabe como puedo añadir una opción al menú del botón derecho sobre carpetas?
<ramrebol> Hola. Una consulta. Cuando hago doble click sobre un archivo, donde esta la orden que dice que argumentos debe usar el programa que lo abre?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-15
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe como es el tema para poder ver Netflix en ubuntu?
<docente_> saludos del peru
<Xiguanda> hola a todos
<successus> salud o/
<AntonioNav> buenas tardes
<AntonioNav> hay algún 'experto' en redes que me pueda dar una mano?? No es específico de ubuntu, es un problema de DHCP que tengo un tanto raro...
<GridCube> !alguien | AntonioNav
<kubot> AntonioNav: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<AntonioNav> El problema que tengo es que algunos clientes (móviles con android) están obteniendo por DHCP una IP (192.168.2.*/24) que no se corresponde con la de mi red local (192.168.0.*/24). Revisando la red, resulta que a las peticiones broadcast DHCP de los clientes responden dos servidores DHCP. Uno es el mío (192.168.0.10) que es el único que debería estar, el otro (192.168.2.1) es el que asigna las direcciones ip erróneas. Con un traceroute
<AntonioNav> a esa IP resulta que esa IP está fuera de mi LAN, con lo que ya me he quedado loco.
<successus> salud
 * merrick  buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-16
 * merrick_  Salve!
<CarlosEnBits> Buenas tardes, alguien que arroje un poco de luz para la instalacion de un raid0 en ubuntu server?
<GridCube> !raid
<kubot> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CarlosEnBits> Ayer mismo hice instalacion del raid0 por software pero tuve problemas
<GridCube> es la unica forma que hay
<CarlosEnBits> Para hacerlo asi debo desmontar el raid0 en la bios cierto?
<CarlosEnBits> Asi mismo fue como lo hice y no me funciono ayer
<CarlosEnBits> Ya esta instalado pero sigue fallandome
<CarlosEnBits> No instala el cargador de arranque
<CarlosEnBits> Parece que ya lo tengo
<CarlosEnBits> El problema esta en el cargador de arranque
<CarlosEnBits> Lo he tenido que instalar en una particion NO raid aparte
<Tools_-_> Buenas tardes: donde puedo encontrar un buen manual de Ubuntu actualizado?
 * merrick  re o/
 * merrick  re de nuevo.
<Tools_-_> una buena pagina web para bajar un buen libro de ubuntu
<mimecar> ya has leído los tutoriales?
<Tools_-_> he leido varios, si, pero me gustaria me dijerais si hay algun tutorial bueno y el lugar de donde bajarlo
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-ubuntu-e-books
<Tools_-_> MUCHAS GRACIAS por tu ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-17
<oswaldo> hola
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<successus> salud
<armando> como estan todos?
<armando> nesecito un favor
<armandozero> hay alguien hay?
<armandozero> tengo un problema
<merrick> y?
<merrick> armandozero: que problema ?
<armandozero> nesecito ayuda
<merrick> si no dices lo que te pasa...
<armandozero> eh es que estava en otro irc
<armandozero> lo siento
<armandozero> alguien?
<armandozero> help
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<armandozero> ????
<armandozero> waths?
<armandozero> help
<armandozero> ayuda
<krytarik> !pregunta | armandozero
<kubot> armandozero: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<armandozero> soryy lo siento
<armandozero> es que si es posible copiar el mismo gnu/linux a otra computadora
<armandozero> cuando responden?
<merrick> armandozero: si se puede con el comando "DD", lo que hace es una copia del disco duro.
<merrick> Aqui explican como hacerlo -> http://linuxzone.es/dd-clona-y-graba-discos-duros-facilmente/
<armandozero> ok
<armandozero> pero
<armandozero> pero de le so completo?
<armandozero> ??
<armandozero> ayuda
<armandozero> merrick pero se copia todo el so?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-18
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<fzeta> hi all!
<veloz> alguien?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<veloz> ok, nesecito hacer una copia de un disco y instalarle el os a otro disco, se puede hacer?
<mimecar> si clonas el primer disco en el segundo, sí
<veloz> pero como se puede clonar
<mimecar> usando el Live CD / USB de Clonezilla
<veloz> mmm y systemrescuecd?
<mimecar> no se si tendrá herramientas para clonar
<veloz> mmmm pero ese clonezilla soporta ext4?
<mimecar> no importa el sistema de archivos que uses
<veloz> mmm
<veloz> es bueno a lo que lei
<veloz>  pero como tiene que estar el otro, en donde voy a clonar
<mimecar> lo vas a clonar en otra partición o en un disco externo
<mimecar> después restauras el clon en el disco que quieres
<veloz> donde voy a restaurar el backup como tiene que estar el disco?
<mimecar> puedes tener una partición creada o el disco vacío, no importa
<veloz> mm y lo ejecuto con el liecd
<veloz> livecd
<mimecar> sí
<veloz> aqui se escriben con mensajes privados o que?
<veloz> porque no hablan de nada
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte
<veloz> mmm ok
<veloz> no me recomiendas uno donde hablen de informatica?
<mimecar> en freenode es complicado que encuentres uno de ese tipo en castellano
<veloz> :/
<veloz> nesecito chicas para un streaming para linux
<veloz> problema a ejecutar gnu linux deabia
<veloz> deabian
<veloz> debian
<z4m4r174n> hola
<z4m4r174n> alguien juega o ha jugado uplink? es que no se con que tecla se sale del juego
<veloz> alt+f4
<z4m4r174n> lo tengo en kubuntu y no funciona probe con alt+q, q, Esc y nada ya hice busqueda en varias paginas y al parecer es algo tan chimbo que nadie habla de ello
<mimecar> en la página del juego no tienes las teclas?
<veloz> espera a ve
<z4m4r174n> no solo dice sobre sus proyectos los mods del juego y no mas
<veloz> bsca en configuraciones
<veloz> half life uplink?
<z4m4r174n> no ese es un mod para half life buen juego clasico pero no es
<z4m4r174n> encontre esto http://www.modlink.net/
<z4m4r174n> pero no dice nada de algo tan basico como salir del juego
<veloz> mmmm
<veloz> donde lo descargaste? pasame el link
<z4m4r174n> por apt
<veloz> mmm
<mimecar> z4m4r174n, Uplink no es un juego comercial?
<z4m4r174n> si claro algo viejo pero me gusta te lo puedes descargar tambien de la pagina de introversion sofware
<z4m4r174n> esta la version para linux win y mac
<mimecar> descargas la demo
<z4m4r174n> la instale por apt esta en los repos
<mimecar> sí, pero no es el juego completo
<z4m4r174n> creo que no pero deberia tener la misma funcionalidad almenos la basica
<z4m4r174n> por torrent creo que se consigue la version completa pero para win
<mimecar> por la apariencia del juego se saldrá usando los botones
<z4m4r174n> esta es la pagina del fabricante http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/index.html
<mimecar> ¿con los botones del juego no puedes salir?
<z4m4r174n> ya viste el juego?
<mimecar> no lo he instalado, sólo capturas
<z4m4r174n> es asi no tiene sino lo que necesitas para jugar pero no aparece nada en el hud que diga exit o algo asi
<mimecar> entra en su servidor de IRC y preguntales
<z4m4r174n> voy a ver gracias de todas formas
<threatZero> nesecito ayuda
<knosys> threatZero: con que necesitas ayuda?
<threatZero> nesecito hacer un backup de una pc para pasarla para otra
<knosys> que tipo de backup? clonar la imagen del disco completa? o salvar archivos importantes?
<threatZero> clonar el sistema operativo
<mimecar> usa Clonezilla
<mimecar> antes has preguntado lo mismo
<threatZero> si pero es un livecd?
<mimecar> sí
<threatZero> y no funciona con systemrescuecd?
<mimecar> por qué no quieres usar Clonezilla?
<threatZero> poruqe ya queme un cd con systemrescuecd
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no tienes un USB a mano?
<threatZero> si
<mimecar> entonces pasa la ISO de Clonezilla al USB
<mimecar> necesitarás aparte un disco externo
<threatZero> para que¿
<mimecar> el disco duro externo?
<threatZero> si para que?
<mimecar> para guardar el clon
<threatZero> y no se puede pasar por red?
<mimecar> si configuras una conexión SSH en otro equipo con GNU/Linux se puede
<newtolinux> Buen dia navegantes, ando de canal en canal buscando apoyo para echar a andar mi pc, en el canal de kde me dijeron que este seria un mejor lugar para encontrar alluda a el problema que tengo con el kdm log manager en mi pc tengo el 12.04
<newtolinux> kubuntu, pero ya tengo bastante tiempo que no puedo echar a andar mi pc , por que no paso del log in, i me sale una pantalla que dice a kdm critical error view the kdm log files,
<mimecar> pasa a una consola e instala kubuntu-desktop
<newtolinux> soy novato, me harias el favor de explicarmelo mas a detalle
<mimecar> control + alt + f2 para pasar a una consola gráfica
<mimecar> inicia sesión y como root => sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> ¿estás usando repositorios PPA?
<newtolinux> lo puedo hacer ahora desde una session en vivo?
<mimecar> desde el Live CD?
<newtolinux> si, ahora mismo estoy en la pc pero usando un live cd
<mimecar> no, tienes que usar el sistema instalado
<newtolinux> por que como te comentaba no paso del log in
<mimecar> con que llegues al login es suficiente
<newtolinux> una ultima pregunta antes de intentarlo, no afecta mis archivos?
<mimecar> ¿has instalado PPA?
<newtolinux> para ser sincero no enetiendo bien que sea ppa
<mimecar> un repositorio externo a Ubuntu
<newtolinux> pero de ser necesario me lo leo ahora mismo,
<newtolinux> seria mejor con los ppa?
<mimecar> no, sería peor
<mimecar> inicia el sistema instalado, pasa a una consola e instala kubuntu-desktop
<newtolinux> mime/ bueno , voy al intento me desconecto un rato, saludos
<threatZero> santamarta?
<threatZero> santamarta?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<threatZero> nada bueno por aka
<chapo> y bueh lleva rato calmado por aca
<threatZero> no hablan estan calmados
<threatZero>  lolollo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-19
 * merrick  buenas!?
<successus> salud
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> tengo ubuntu 14.04
<everbill> y tengo una duda
<everbill> es una tonteria
<everbill> como puedo hacer para que cuando realize una descarga por firefox
<everbill> al darle a mostrar el archivo en la carpeta
<everbill> me seleccione automaticamente el archivo en su posicion dentro de la carpeta
<everbill> no se si me doy a entender
<mimecar> me parece que no se puede
<mimecar> para que quieres que esté seleccionado?
<everbill> es que tengo un monton de archivos en la carpeta de descargas
<everbill> y es tedioso cuando descargo algo encontrarlo
<mimecar> haz doble click sobre el archivo en firefox y se abrirá
<everbill> ese es otro problema que tengo
<everbill> cuando hago eso me abre el mstsc.exe de windows
<everbill> es como si firefox enlazara todos los archivos con ese programa
<mimecar> ¿te abre un archivo de Windows estando en Ubuntu?
<everbill> meti el mstsc.exe en wine
<mimecar> guarda los marcadores de Firefox y reinicia su configuración
<everbill> locura no
<everbill> ????
<mimecar> para que lo asocias con el escritorio remoto en wine?
<everbill> concientemente no lo hice
<everbill> cosas locas
<everbill> como reinicio el firefox
<mimecar> guarda los marcadores y renombra la carpeta oculta .mozilla
<everbill> ok nitido gracias
<everbill> dejame probar hablamos ahora
<everbill> mil gracias mimecar
<mimecar> la próxima vez piensa antes de hacer asociaciones raras
<everbill> :S
<everbill> ahora me abre los pdf con monkeystudio
<everbill> xD
<mimecar> ¿has asociado en el sistema los PDF con esa aplicación?
<everbill> xD estoy seguro que no
<mimecar> busca un PDF en Nautilus y haz doble click
<everbill> lo abre sin problema
<everbill> ta por default evince
<mimecar> en Firefox, sin haber instalado nada te lo abre con la otra aplicación?
<everbill> desde el icono de la flechita para abajo al lado del icono de marcadores
<everbill> en el desplegable de descargas
<everbill> abre bien con evince automaticamente
<everbill> pero cuando le doy a mostrar todas las descargas
<mimecar> ¿has perdido toda la configuración de Firefox?
<everbill> en la ventana catalogo
<everbill> de ahi me abre el monkeystudio
<everbill> ???
<everbill> renombre la carpeta oculta mozilla
<mimecar> no puedes tener ninguna descarga si acabas de reiniciar la configuración de Firefox
<everbill> a no
<everbill> eso estaba en blanco todo absolutamente
<everbill> descargue un pdf para probar
<everbill> espera
<everbill> xD
<everbill> a veces hay que pararse a ver lo que uno hace
<everbill> cuando le doy a mostrar en carpeta sea de donde sea me abre el monkeystudio
<everbill> xD
<everbill> madre mia
<mimecar> qué has modificado en el sistema, eso ya no es un problema de Firefox
<everbill> deja ver
<everbill> como puedo indicarle a firefox cual es el programa predeterminado que maneja los archivos?
<mimecar> Firefox usa la configuración que tiene el sistema
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo miso
<mimecar> mismo
<everbill> yo no uso nautilus
<everbill> uso nemo
<everbill> problema resuelto
<everbill> xD
<everbill> desinstale el monkey
<everbill> y ya abre nemo
<everbill> :D
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes que cuidar un poco el ordenador
<everbill> de ahora en adelante ninja-IDE
<everbill> para python
<everbill> mimecar eres programas en algun lenguaje?
<mimecar> en varios
<everbill> cuales?
<mimecar> Java / C++ / Python
<everbill> ok
<everbill> has usado gambas?
<mimecar> no
<everbill> xD algun odio escondido por alli hacia Basic?
<mimecar> odio no, simplemente no encontrarás programas serios en ese lenguaje
<everbill> yo estoy elaborando un programa para una financiera en ese lenguaje
<everbill> ha mejorado mucho en estos años
<everbill> claro
<everbill> xD ellos no saben la diferencia entre linux o windows de lo cual me e beneficiado bastante
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<tvendirecto> He oido hablar que es posible ver la tele en directo con un comando llamado rtmpdump. Como veo lasextaHD?
<knosys> http://www.tvenlinux.com/ a lo mejor éso te ayuda
<knosys> creo que para usar ese comando debes conocer la IP que esta sirviendo el servicio streaming
<knosys> asíque depende del canal que quieras ver tendrás que apuntar a un servidor u otro
<tvendirecto> me puedes por favor dar la sintaxis completa del comando para ver la sexta en directo?
<knosys> desde luego yo no lo voy a buscar xD
<mimecar> tvendirecto, knosys te ha dado un enlace, yo te he dado otro en otro canal
<knosys> pero no estoy seguro de que puedas verla con ese compando
<mimecar> pon un poco de tu parte
<mimecar> si tienes prisa usa un navegador Web
<knosys> mimecar: me pasas el oto enlace plis?
<mimecar> http://linuxgnublog.org/ver-canales-de-atresmedia-en-gnulinux
<knosys> thanks
<knosys> nice
<knosys> pues es bastante interesante mimecar , se pueden ver canales que se han cerrado en españa
<knosys> genial
<knosys> tvendirecto: parece realmente facil, tendras que descargar los videos como se muestra en el enlace que te ha pasado mimecar
<tvendirecto> parece facil pero no creo que lo sea.
<tvendirecto> me puedes por favor dar la sintaxis completa del comando para ver la sexta en directo?
<knosys> en la sexta, tendrás que escoger la opcion de mayor bitrate, supongo que así conseguiras la resulcón de lasextaHD
<knosys> venga vale voy a intentar hacerlo yo, que me ha picado la curiosidad
<mimecar> tvendirecto, lo has intentado o sólo quieres el comando para ver la TV?
<knosys> que reproductor multimedia piensas utilizar para verlo tvendirecto ?
<tvendirecto> me puedes por favor dar la sintaxis completa del comando para ver la sexta en directo ya sea con smplayer o vlc?
<knosys> oki a ver
<knosys> mimecar: sospecho que podría ocurrir que no lo ha intentado , pero bueno en ese caso solo saldría perdiendo el mismo. yo lo empiezo a intentar porque meha interesado personalmente asique no pierdo nada
<tvendirecto> knosys, intestaste y te funciono?
<knosys> sip , con vlc me está resultando complicado
<knosys> estoy mirando los parámetros que deberían ponerse
<tvendirecto> si no te funciona con vlc, trata con smplayer
<knosys> que distro de ubuntu usas?
<knosys> que versión y con que entorno gráfico?
<tvendirecto> a mi no me funciono este comando : rtmpdump -vq -r "rtmp://antena3fms35livefs.fplive.net:1935/antena3fms35live-live/stream-lasexta" /dev/null | mplayer -loop 0 - & > /dev/null 2> /dev/null
<knosys> yo recibo ésto logicamente The program 'rtmpdump' is currently not installed.
<tvendirecto> apt-get install rtmpdump
<knosys> ya ya xD
<knosys> es raro, es que antes incluso me iniciaba el vlc
<tvendirecto> te iniciaba el vlc pero podias ver lasexta en el??
<knosys> no no claro si no empezaba el streaming xD
<knosys> pues no, tampoco lo he conseguido
<knosys> con mplayer
<knosys> >.< parecia mas sencillo con el post, tienes razón
<tvendirecto> mimecar, como puedes ver tanto yo como knosys lo hemos intentado. me puedes por favor dar la sintaxis completa del comando para ver la sexta en directo ya sea con smplayer o vlc?
<mimecar> no estoy en Ubuntu
<knosys> yo me he descargado ahora el script completo de la web, a ver si me funciona el script
<knosys> de todas formas tvendirecto
<knosys> lo de mplayer se puede arreglar en mi caso seguro
<tvendirecto> por favor arreglalo ya! ;)
<knosys> porque empieza a reproducir, pero no veo el video, veo los mensajes: reading straming
<knosys> streaming*
<mimecar> tvendirecto, no puedes ver el canal en Firefox?
<tvendirecto> como ves tu la sextaHD en Firefox?
<mimecar> la sexta normal
<tvendirecto> como?
<mimecar> entrando en su página
<mimecar> instalas Flash y la ves
<tvendirecto> mimecar, tu tienes flash instalado?
<mimecar> sí
<tvendirecto> yo no
<mimecar> aún sigues con la cuestión de no instalar Flash?
<tvendirecto> flash es una pm
<knosys> pues el script tampoco me esta funcionando
<knosys> $ ./atresmedia -m LASEXTA
<mimecar> lo es pero abres la Web de la sexta y ya la estás viendo
<knosys> ejecuto eso y no ocurre nada, ni error ni ejecucion
<tvendirecto> mimecar, hay mazo de gente que no usa flash y que piensa que es una pm
<knosys> ah, con -h muestra mas informacion:
<knosys> http://pastebin.com/t4kt9Vz4
<knosys> pero no hay error ni ejecución igualmente, y si hay ejecución está haciéndose a escondidas mias
<tvendirecto> esta complicada la cosa!
<knosys> na soy yo que soy un paquete con ubuntu
<knosys> si te digo la verdad, es la primera vez que intento usar mplayer , y lo mismo con VLC (acostumbraba a usarlo en win)
<knosys> ambos los instale solo para esto xD
<knosys> asique seguro que se podrá a hacer :P
<knosys> tvendirecto: te diría que esta vez cumplieras un poco
<knosys> y probases esto
<knosys> http://www.tvenlinux.com/
<knosys> y me dijeras si lo has conseguido
<knosys> >.<
<tvendirecto> probase que exactamente?
<knosys> yo probé todos los pasos del post que puso mimecar
<knosys> prueba lo que hay en tvlinux.com
<mimecar> cuando te canses de buscar usa la solución sencilla
<knosys> yo es por curiosidad mimecar :D
<tvendirecto> knosys, ya probe lo del post
<knosys> para saber como hacerlo si alguna vez lo necesito tambien
<knosys> no, te digo lo de esta web
<knosys> http://www.tvenlinux.com/
<knosys> no seas vago
<knosys> si eres tan exigente, no seas vago
<knosys> jajaja
<knosys> no es lo mismo que lo del post
<knosys> por lo visto hay algun script llamado tvenlinux.sh y creo que eso te va a ayudar
<knosys> pero estoy un poco agotado de probar con el anterior metodo :D por eso si me haces el favor
<tvendirecto> lo de http://www.tvenlinux.com/ lo he intentado en 4 ocasiones distintas y no me funciono
<knosys> Ah okay
<knosys> en que paso fallaba ? daba error?
<tvendirecto> knosys, me daba el error: No se ha podido establecer comunicacion con el servidor de streaming de La_Sexta
<knosys> de todas formas estoy seguro de que rtmpdump si funciona y el video deberia quedar descargado si le das una direccion real
<knosys> uy pues eso no nos habia pasado hasta ahora, a mi siempre me ha conectado bien
<knosys> si lo intentas ahora, te ayudare en lo que pueda a intentar hacer que funcione xD
<fzeta> tvendirecto: vlc http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/la_sexta_hd_1548K_1280x720_main.m3u8
<merrick> hay canales que dejan de funcionar...
<knosys> pero lasexta me ha conectado y me ha devuelto datos
<knosys> yo creo que sigue emitiendo streaming
<merrick> con "mplayer" funciona bien
<knosys> sabia yo :D con mplayer casi lo consigo
<knosys> mira me ocurre algo raro
<knosys> se me ven los mensajes: reproduciendo, cada segundo , o cada "tick"
<knosys> pero no más, es como la terminal recibiendo datos, pero no empieza el video
<knosys> y asi se puede tirar hasta que yo cancele (Ctrl C)
<merrick> creo que tienes mala conexion de internet
<knosys> lol
<knosys> vaya respuesta tio
<knosys> puedo ver streaming , no es eso creo
<knosys> tengo 10MB/s de descarga
<knosys> es mas que suficiente
<knosys> perdon
<knosys> 1MB/s
<merrick> entonces no
<merrick> le hace falta mas chicha
<merrick> megas :)
<knosys> 1000 kb/s da SOBRADO para video streaming
<knosys> incluso a 1920x1080
<knosys> me da que te confundes
<merrick> a mi para que no se pare le hacen falta por encima de 300k/s
<knosys> 1MB /  s = 1000 kb /s
<merrick> 1 mega no son 1000 son 100k
<knosys> xDD
<merrick> no
<knosys> 1000 k
<merrick> emiten en calidad muy alta.
<merrick> mal asunto.
<knosys> sigues diciendo que es insuficiente mi ancho de banda para streaming?
<merrick> yo voy por wifi y tiene cortes... por encima de 300k va de lujo.
<knosys> y si te estoy diciendo continuamente que conecto a 1000 kb/s
<knosys> ?
<knosys> xD
<knosys> y además por LAN, cableado sin cortes
<merrick> entonces no tienes un 1m tienes 10m
<knosys> creo quee s porque estoy usando mal el comando tmpdmp
<knosys> marrick
<tvendirecto> funciona.gracias! aunque la imagen se atasca. Como puedo ver que ancho de banda *real y efectivo* tengo ahora mismo?
<knosys> tu sabes cuantos kilobytes son 1 megabyte?
<merrick> mira dejate de rollos, es lo que yo te digo.
<knosys> ya ya xD
<merrick> yo si que lo veo xD
<knosys> tu lo dices como las copañias de ISP al vender los productos
<knosys> telefonica me dice que tengo 10 megas tambien jajaj
<knosys> pero es 1
<knosys> 1 megabyte cada segudo, 1000 kb/s de descarga
<tvendirecto> Como puedo ver que ancho de banda *real y efectivo* tengo ahora mismo?
<knosys> haz un test de velocidad con un plugin flash jajajaj
<tvendirecto> knosys, flash es una pm!
<knosys> pues a joderse
<knosys> xD
<merrick> asi te funciona correcto -> mplayer sudo apt-get http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/la_sexta_hd_1548K_1280x720_main.m3u8
<merrick> jas
<merrick> xD
<knosys> gracias
<merrick> mplayer sudo apt-get http://antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net/apple/antena3/channel02/la_sexta_hd_1548K_1280x720_main.m3u8
<tvendirecto> apt-get ??
<merrick> sin lo del "sudo apt-get"
<merrick> eso
<merrick> no
<merrick> mplayer y la url
<tvendirecto> la imagen se atasca y esta pixelada
<merrick> solo te hacen falta tener estos paquetes instalalados " mplayer rtmpdump curl "
<knosys> pues no conecta
<knosys> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: antena3-aos1-apple-live.adaptive.level3.net
<merrick> tienes el "curl"
<knosys> si deberia
<knosys> tengo php
<merrick> revisalo
<knosys> a ver
<merrick> apt search curl
<knosys> tengo muchisimas librerias
<knosys> entre ellas php curl
<knosys> tcl curl
<fzeta> tvendirecto: mplayer http://flujo.postaway.es
<knosys> vamos, una para cada lenguaje de programación parece
<fzeta> cool!
<knosys> que es eso? :D
<knosys> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<knosys> si que lo tenía
<knosys> el curl
<merrick> y rtmpdump
<knosys> tambien
<knosys> los instale antes
<knosys> para hacer las pruebas con mplayer
<knosys> aah el error es este http://pastebin.com/ngpDXxbf
<knosys> libavformat detected, LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed
<merrick> instala ese paquete o buscalo               "libavformat"
<merrick> igual es que te falta.
<knosys> lo tengo
<knosys> locate libavcodec.so; locate libavformat.so
<knosys> ejecutando eso los localizo
<knosys> son codecs y si que los tengo
<merrick> entonces... de todas formas esta empezando "salvados"
<merrick> con musica de los planetas... fzeta
<merrick> xD
<fzeta> what?
<fzeta> te ha molado eh? merrick
<knosys> http://pastebin.com/jY2fVF55
<merrick> salvados en la sexta...
<merrick> a mi me sale estos paquetes -> p   libavformat-dev                 - Development files for libavformat
<merrick> p   libavformat-extra-54            - FFmpeg file format library (transitional p
<merrick> i   libavformat54                   - FFmpeg file format library
<merrick> ui! me ralle..
<knosys> tenemos el mismo, el 54
<knosys> aunque tu tienes los paquetes -dev que te habrán hecho falta para algo
<knosys> quizás has convertido archivos de video?
<knosys> que raro pero no veo el libacodec, pero si FFmpeg file format library
<knosys> libavcodec*
<merrick> igual te faltan algunos codecs o algo
<knosys> es que la distribución es relativamente fresquita y aun no he visto ni un solo video alojado en mi pc
<knosys> la verdad es que videos es algo que no suelo guardar en mis discos duros normalmente jeje :P
<merrick> con yo tengo mint y ya vienen los codecs instalados
<knosys> yo tengo el xubuntu
<merrick> igual es eso
<knosys> voy a mirar a ver los codecs mas completos posibles que funcionen bien con mplayer
<merrick> en ubuntu tienes que instalar unos extra
<knosys> si pero creo que instale
<merrick> ok
<knosys> los extra packages de mi distribucion
<knosys> que venia incluso flas
<knosys> flash*
<knosys> y algunos otros propietarios
<merrick> creo que debe ser eso
<merrick> los codecs
<merrick> revisalo
<merrick> o mira a ver lo que te falte
<knosys> supuestamente usa libavcodec y lo tengo asi que no se me ocurre que mas mirar
<knosys> xubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<knosys> de todas formas corresponde a xubuntu asique no te desquicies tampoco xD
<merrick> bueno ya dices como te va...
<knosys> no creo que asi se queda XD
<knosys> el dia que me haga falta ver un video expresamente desde mplayer igual continuo
<merrick> mirate esto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219550
<knosys> ese usuario parece que no puede instalarlo porque le falta el libavcodec
<knosys> pero por lo que veo me vendría bien instalar esos codecs, los ffmpeg
<knosys> tu los instalaste añadiendo el repositorio también merrick ?
<merrick> sip
<knosys> ya veo
<knosys> creo que voy a pasar de momento
<knosys> ya me metere a ello cuando quiera ver un video
<knosys> que yo tiro mucho de streaming y no suelo tener videos en el disco duro igualmente
<knosys> y cuando tiro de streaming lo hago con un navegador, con flash
<merrick> yo bajo directamente con youtube-dl y un complemento para firefox
<merrick> downloader-helper
<knosys> yo uso eso para bajar el audio jeje
<merrick> pues los videos tambien los baja... con el flash sufre el micro...
<merrick> mejor bajar
<merrick> los videos
<knosys> pero por ejemplo, yo a veces veo webseries, y como llego a los enlaces a traves de la web, me resulta mas comodo reproducirlo ahi
<merrick> sufre menos el ordenador.
<knosys> eso si lo imagino
<knosys> el flash fastidia bastante el rendimiento
<knosys> por lo que he visto
<merrick> claro, mejor es bajarlo y luego lo ves con calma.
<merrick> bueno, yo piro a cenar... dew!
<knosys> pues a ver si me acostumbro
<knosys> hasta luego!
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-12
<yunn> #Solus
<azamrod> hola
<azamrod> como va a ser la version de ubuntu 15.10? y para cuando estara disponible la version final ?
<charly__> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<mimecar> hola n-iCe
<n-iCe> cómo andas
<mimecar> trabajando un poco
<n-iCe> que bien
<installer> buenas tardes, una pista de como hacerle para que los nombres de unas fotos se impriman en una foto como marca de agua.
<mimecar> puedes añadir marcas de agua con Gimp
<installer> en lotes... please
<installer> buenas tardes mimecar
<installer> si, gracias por la sugerencia de gimp, pero es por lotes, nunca me explico bien. deja pego en pastebin el código, por si me puedes orientar.
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124398/gui-tool-for-watermarking-photos-and-other-images
<mimecar> o https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/phatch/
<installer> http://pastebin.com/8Xh0SuxU
<installer> ese es mi codi
<installer> quiero pasarle el nombre con ls, y que lo agarre mogryfi
<installer> mogrify perdon...
<mimecar> ya te funciona la línea sin usar bucles?
<installer> mime , si le paso una imagen si, pero no con texto...
<installer> no se si mogrify pueda haceptar texto...
<installer> el escrip me crea la imagen, pero no la incluye...
<mimecar> comprueba primero en la página de mocgrify si puede hacer lo que quieres
<mimecar> reinicio mientras lo miras
<mimecar> ahora vengo
<installer> creo que es cosa de que no se como hacer el for bien, por que si crea la imagen, pero no la integra.
<mimecar__> installer, haz de forma manual los pasos que haces con el bucle
<installer> el problema creo, es que uso el ls, y ls lee todo de jalon, verdad?
<mimecar__> mientras no te funcione poniendo los comandos sueltos
<mimecar__> no conseguirás nada
<installer> ok, un punto es ls, tengo que buscar leer linea a linea...
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-13
<clamaral> !!
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  buenas noches...
<kanja_> con una mano en el corazón, ¿a alguno le funcionó alguna vez un "password list" para encontrar un pass?
<kanja_> con hydra o alguna herramienta similar?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-14
<dannyLopez> Ping
<kanja_> Buenas a todos
<dannyLopez> kanja_: o/
<kistensiario> hi, alguien sabe como sulucionar gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys ? me da un error de falta de claves publicas NO_PUBKEY CBF8D6FD518E17E1
<guampa> sera que no existe esa clave publica
 * merrick  buenas...
<TR3M3R3> saludos! alguien en linlea?
<mimecar> TR3M3R3, pregunta directamente
<TR3M3R3> Hola, perdon y gracias, es que ando instalando un zimbra y antes he querido instalar bind9 y me he quedado varado
<TR3M3R3> tengo una ip publica y otra interna, el registro mail ya esta direccionado a esta ip
<TR3M3R3> pero no encuentro un buen tuto que me ayude a configurar el servidor de dns
<TR3M3R3> no se si debo de crear las zonas solo con la publica o para ambas
<TR3M3R3> ahi me he liado
<TR3M3R3> lo ando montando en ubuntu server 14.04.3
<mimecar> ¿por qué no usas una herramienta tipo Zentyal?
<TR3M3R3> pues porque no tienen muchos recursos
<TR3M3R3> de maquina claro y como estan acostumbrados ya al zimbra, no queda de otra
<mimecar> si no vas a tener equipos conectados directamente a la parte pública, sólo para la privada
<curiousx> TR3M3R3: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/dns/
<TR3M3R3> pasa que hay gente que se conecta al correo via web, desde otros puntos, entonces necesito que funcione asi
<TR3M3R3> gracias curiousx... revisare, aunque tambien ando liado con el ingles XD
<curiousx> xD yo me manejo con inglich pero en estos dias soy un total noob en servicios de red y toda la parte tecnica de linux :D
<curiousx> aunque hoy en dia google traductor funciona muy bien -.-
<TR3M3R3> jajajajaj pues si, vere a como me va XD
<curiousx> good luck :p
<TR3M3R3> gracias por la ayuda amigos!!
<kolin89> holaaaaaaaaa
<kolin89> se sabe algo de la nueva versión de UBUNTU ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-15
 * merrick  o/ hi all!!
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-16
<pac> hola
<Ocsi> vanza
 * merrick  o/ hi all!
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Se pueden revertir las actualizaciones? Después de la última actualización de firefox no se ven los vídeos en youtube, quería probar si es ese el problema
<MrTulias> Solucionado, lo estaba bloqueando un complemento
<waflessnet> o/
<waflessnet> es posible hacer auditoria si se borran los archivos log ?
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras hacer
<waflessnet> si quiero ver los accesos
<mimecar> se pueden intentar recuperar los logs pero depende de cada caso
<waflessnet> si quiero ver los accesos '
<waflessnet> ?
<waflessnet> ssh
<mimecar> ¿cómo se han borrado los logs?
<waflessnet> rm -f
<waflessnet> es decir accedieron por ssh
<waflessnet> y le dieron history -c
<waflessnet> y rm -f a los logs
<mimecar> el bash_history lo tienes vacío verdad?
<waflessnet> se borra con el history -c
<waflessnet> no ?
<mimecar> de memoria no lo sé, compruebalo
<waflessnet> pero no
<waflessnet> sufrio reinicio
<waflessnet> en memoria se que no estan
<waflessnet> :C
<mimecar> lo único es que accedas con un live usb e intentes recuperar los datos borrados
<mimecar> no escribas en el disco
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41601/is-there-any-recovery-software-available-for-ext4
<mimecar> si estás en el ordenador con los archivos borrados ya tardas en apagarlo
<waflessnet> mimecar,  ok !!
<waflessnet> gracias probaré
<mimecar> obviamente no descargues el live usb en ese ordenador
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-17
<oletusco> Hola
<oletusco> Alguien me puede ayudar como puedo poner un salvapantallas en ubuntu mate ?
<nelson_> hola por favor necesito ayuda sobre como instalar unos controladrores
<nelson_> hola
<installer> buenos dias desde Lzc Mich Mex...
<installer> que fiesta tan animada...
<sadalsuud> hola ....
<sadalsuud> tengo un problema, un portatil con win y ubuntu y cuando quiero entrar a ubuntu salen letras blancas como reconociendo el hardware y luego se apagar de golpe ... estaba usando ubuntu desde hace como 5 meses y funcionaba bien
<sadalsuud> alguna idea de qué podría ser??
<sadalsuud> :(
<luni> hola buenas ustedes saben como qutar el cd rom de sofware y actualizaciones  para k no me pida el cd para unos controladores
<luni> hola buenas ustedes saben como qutar el cd rom de sofware y actualizaciones  para k no me pida el cd para unos controladores de xubuntu
<mimecar> entra en el gestor de paquetes y lo desactivas
<mimecar> aunque deberías tenerlo desactivado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu usas?
<luni> 14
<luni> uso la 14
<mimecar> no recuerdo ahora el gestor de paquetes de xubuntu
<mimecar> lo debes tener en los menús del escritorio
<luni> No activar la casilla de CD-ROM/DVD ya que, al actualizarse el sistema, buscará en el Disco de instalación de Ubuntu y al no encontrarlo, dará error.
<luni> esa casilla yo active
<mimecar> si la has desmarcado, actualiza las fuentes y ya no te saldrá el error
<luni> cuando instale xubunto y entre a  controladores adisionales
<luni> pero yo la active y ahora nos e como desmarcarla para poder actializar drivers  y k no los busque desde el cd
<mimecar> la opción de controladores adicionales no usa el CD
<mimecar> si has desactivado que use el CD en las fuentes de software
<mimecar> no lo puede usar
<luni> no lo e desactivado lo que quiero es desactivarlo
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon la salida de 'sudo apt-get update' en pastebin
<luni> aja
<mimecar> http://trastetes.blogspot.com.es/2014/05/tras-instalar-xubuntu-1404-lts.html
<mimecar> ahí tienes los pasos para desactivar el CD-ROM, comprueba que los has seguido
<luni> ja mejor me paso a widows lol
<luni> windows
<luni> gracias por al ayuda
<mimecar> si no es capaz de hacer algo simple
<mimecar> con documentación, me parece que en Windows también va a sufrir...
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-18
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Quiero hacer un script basiquísimo para ejecutar blender con un argumento, abriendo un archivo.
<MarioMey> Si el script comienza con "#!/bin/bash" y sigue con...
<MarioMey> /home/mario/bl/bl/blender --enable-new-depsgraph $1
<MarioMey> Lo pongo en /sbin y le doy los permisos correctos.
<MarioMey> Entonces , al hacer "blender archivo.blend", funciona.
<MarioMey> Ahora, quiero que se ejecute desde una terminal, así lo configuro en "caja" (tengo Ubuntu-Mate, pero sería lo mismo en Nautilus).
<MarioMey> Debería usar este comando:
<MarioMey> mate-terminal -e '/home/mario/bl/bl/blender --enable-new-depsgraph $1'
<MarioMey> Pero no funciona, Blender me dice "Error: Cannot read file '/home/mario/$1': No such file or directory"
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde está el error?
<alejandro_> Hola amigos, una duda
<alejandro_>  al intentar conectar una impresora (hp 1515) a mi linux mint cinnamon 17.2 mi equipo se fue a negro y luego no quería prender. Ocurrió dos veces, a la tercera la impresora estaba instalada y ya no dio la misma falla.
<alejandro_> Alguna idea sobre la causas?
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-17
<G0di> buenas
<G0di> necesito ayuda
<Amul_macho> hola
<Adolfo_> hola
<iberlob> hola a todos
<iberlob> !!
<n-iCe> Ya salió 16.10 verdad
<Busindre> aquí 17
<n-iCe> 17?
<Busindre> 17.10
<n-iCe> ta tú loco
<Busindre> (19:31:51) n-iCe: Ya sali? 16.10 verdad <-- ??
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 16.10
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 16.10 is here
<n-iCe> Start using snaps and get a peek at Unity 8 -- new possibilities from desktop to IoT.
<Busindre> am, pensé que te referías a la fecha de hoy
<n-iCe> jaja
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 14.04 LTS, 15.10, 16.04, 16.10
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 14.04 LTS, 16.04, 16.10
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04, 14.04 LTS, 16.04, 16.10
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04LTS, 14.04 LTS, 16.04, 16.10
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-18
<ArranqueLento> Hola amigos
<ArranqueLento> Si fuerais tan amables de darme unas indicaciones
<ArranqueLento> Utilizo ubuntu 16 y ayer tarde se me puso el aaranque lento
<ArranqueLento> Logro entrar al sistema pero tarda mucho tiempo
<ArranqueLento> que debo hacer
<ArranqueLento> Gracias
<ArranqueLento> Hola amigos
<ArranqueLento>  Si fuerais tan amables de darme unas indicaciones
<ArranqueLento> Utilizo ubuntu 16 y ayer tarde se me puso el aaranque lento
<ArranqueLento> Logro entrar al sistema pero tarda mucho tiempo
<ArranqueLento> que debo hacer
<ArranqueLento> Gracias
<Potato81> d
<charky> buenas tardes
<charky> alguien puede resolverme una duda??? he instalado el ubuntu gnome 16.10 y me he dado cuenta que hay algunas partes sin traducir ... a alguien mas le ocurre es normal?
<isaac> Hola a todos,
<glick> Que es la offtopic canal?
<Busindre> ubuntu-cafe o algo de eso
<glick> no es #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<Busindre> tiene cafe seguro
<Busindre> (23:42:17) El tema de #ubuntu-es-cafe es: Bienvenidos al canal Ubuntu de charla en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - SOPORTE: #ubuntu-es - TEMA: No hay tema
<glick> #ubuntu-cafe-es?
<glick> no estan mucho personas allí
<Busindre> ya,..
<Busindre> el irc de habla hispana es así
<plaked> hola
<plaked> holar los softwares necesarios para mi profesion, al mismo tiempo que me mudo de plataforma
<plaked> normalmente busco en internet pero no he logrado instalar cryengine 5 alguien puede ayudarme
<plaked> uso kubuntu 16.10
<plaked>  hola
<plaked> [18:03] <plaked> holar los softwares necesarios para mi profesion, al mismo tiempo que me mudo de plataforma
<plaked> [18:04] <plaked> normalmente busco en internet pero no he logrado instalar cryengine 5 alguien puede ayudarme
<plaked> [18:04] <plaked> uso kubuntu 16.10
<plaked_> una disculpa creo que no me di a entender, soy nuevo en linux, he tratado de instalar en mi ordenador los softwares que necesito, sin embargo no he conseguido instalar cryengine5
<plaked_> y he buscado por internet y no lo consigo alguien podria ayudarme? uso kubuntu 16.10
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-19
<uruk7> hola gente alguien sabe como puedo en un directorio crear i guardar ficheros sin sudo pero que estos solo se puedan borrar con sudo?
<uruk7> hola hay alguien?
<Potato81> CAGOENDIO
<wan2tlk> w
<wan2tlk> whois
 * Acacio hola
<Lopulus> Buenas gente. hago una consulta. Quiero instalar fropbox y no puedo, me dice que no es posible conectar con el server
<Lopulus> *dropbox
<Lopulus> hola gente... no puedo instalar dropbox
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-20
<buuharen> ?
<buuharen> alguien aqui?
<abreu> y
<abreu> cc
<racho> HELLO
<racho> HABLA ESPANOL OH ENGLISH
<racho> Someone here
<guampa> hello racho
<guampa> this is a Spanish channel
 * Acacio hola
<Busindre> Buenas Acacio
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mas :-)
<talpio> ¡Feliz aniversario Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-21
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10
<r1ghtz0_> buenas
<r1ghtz0_>  tengo una duda con el banshee con las radios
<ubuntero2> Buenas
<ubuntero2> quisiera que Ubuntu reconociera un TV LED de 32'
<ubuntero2> alguna ayuda?
<Ubuntero> ¿?
<Ubuntero> soy el mismo xDD
<GridCube> enchufala y listo
<r1ghtz0> buenas
<r1ghtz0> alguien me puede ayudar con la radio en linux mint
<GridCube> que radio?
<Ubuntero> ojalá fuera así
<Ubuntero> Me dice "NO SOPORTADO"
<Ubuntero> o SEa, se ajusta automáticamente a 1920x1080 pero no hay gráfico x_x
<Ubuntero> debería ajustar a 1366x768
<Ubuntero> pero no lo hace
<Ubuntero> es por VGA
<Ubuntero> Ni el Login me muestra
<Ubuntero> Estoy con ubuntu pero con escritorio plasma KDE
<Ubuntero> LA ISO era o es Ubuntu MATE, pero no me gusta
<Ubuntero> tampoco me mostraba el login pero si ingresaba la contraseña a ciegas luego si cargaba bien
<Ubuntero> con 1366x768
<Ubuntero> alguna sugerencia?
<Ubuntero> bueno, a lo mejor es el display manager
<Ubuntero> voy a instalar ligthdm
<r1ghtz0> d
<r1ghtz0> xd
<r1ghtz0> XD
<r1ghtz0> :d
<r1ghtz0> :D
<xafarderr> hola alguien con ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntero> alguien por allí?
<Guest39034> Ubuntero: siempre hay alguien
<Ubuntero> pero como casi ni responden
<mimecar> hay diferentes zonas horarias en el canal
<Ubuntero> más temprano estaba preguntando para que ubuntu reconociera el TV Led
<Ubuntero> DE 32'
<Ubuntero> bIEN, lo hace
<Ubuntero> pero no muestra el login
<Ubuntero> tengo que ingresar a ciegas la clave
<mimecar> ¿que salidas tiene esa tarjeta gráfica?
<Ubuntero> No me importara si fuera solo un usuario el que usa esta maquina
<Ubuntero> VGA
<mimecar> el televisor tiene entrada VGA?
<Ubuntero> Pues claro
<Ubuntero> y HDMI pero no tengo tarjeta GPU
<mimecar> en ese caso debería salir por defecto por la VGA
<mimecar> login y mensajes de inicio
<mimecar> ya que cuenta como un monitor
<Ubuntero> Dice "NO SOPORTADO"
<mimecar> ¿no estarás mandando por defecto unas frecuencias que no son compatibles con el monitor?
<Ubuntero> frecuencias?
<Ubuntero> de donde?
<Ubuntero> del sistema
<Ubuntero> ??
<mimecar> por VGA
<Ubuntero> Solo lo tengo normal
<mimecar> "no soportado" puede ser resolución o que el refresco sea superior al que admite el televisor
<Ubuntero> el Tv admite 60 hrz, eso es lo que tengo
<Ubuntero> bueno no sé
<Guest39034> mira a ver si la tele tiene opción PC
<Ubuntero> como lo configuro
<Ubuntero> porsupuesto
<Ubuntero> que lo tiene, estoy conectado ahora mismo
<Ubuntero> como dije, puedo iniciar sesión
<Ubuntero> pero no me muestra el Login
<mimecar> aplicará una configuración después de seleccionar el usuario
<mimecar> y otra diferente en el arranque
<Ubuntero> si en el arranque agarra las más baja
<Ubuntero> de 640
<mimecar> ¿ese ordenador lo has tenido conectado a un monitor normal?
<Ubuntero> Si, es de 1440x900 es monitor puro
<mimecar> probablemente tenga esa resolución en el login gráfico
<mimecar> ¿la admite tu televisor?
<Ubuntero> estas son las resoluciones que me lanza xrandr
<Ubuntero> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767
<Ubuntero> VGA1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 885mm x 498mm
<Ubuntero>    1360x768i    120.03 +
<Ubuntero>    1280x1024     75.02    60.02
<Ubuntero>    1360x768      59.80*
<mimecar> !paste Ubuntero
<kubot> Ubuntero: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Ubuntero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361298/
<Ubuntero> no entiendo tu pregunta
<Ubuntero> lo máximo que soporta en VGA es 1366x768 60
<mimecar> el ordenador está usando una resolución que no soporta el monitor
<Ubuntero> es la que tengo ahora
<mimecar> el televisotr
<mimecar> si usa esa resolución en el login gráfico no verás la pantalla
<Ubuntero> En el login carga al máximo: 1920x1080
<mimecar> en ese caso es normal que no salga en el televisor
<Ubuntero> exacto, como lo puedo solucionar?
<Ubuntero> hay una ayuda y blogs en internet para  modificar el archivo xorg.cong
<Ubuntero> una vez lo hice, pero luego se rompió o corrumpió, ni el respaldo sirvió
<Ubuntero> corrompió*
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa en principio xorg
<Ubuntero> Exacto
<Ubuntero> entonces cual usa primero?
<Ubuntero> X11?
<Ubuntero> o qué ¿?¿?¿?
<mimecar> mir / xmir
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login/363992#363992
<Ubuntero> Luego cuando ponía el monitor normal no cargaba toda su resolución
<mimecar> eso debería funcionar, guarda una copia del archivo original y ten un USB con un Live USB
<Ubuntero> tengo que hacerlo en LIVE cd obligado??
<Ubuntero> solo hay que copiar
<mimecar> tienes que tener un Live USB por si algo sale mal
<Ubuntero> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Ubuntero> simplemente borrar el archivo copiado
<Ubuntero> bueno, LIVE tengo
<mimecar> ten preparado un Live USB con la misma versión de Ubuntu
<Ubuntero> Para qué?
<Ubuntero> a ver...
<Ubuntero> sino me carga porqueé tendría que entrar en LIVE?
<Ubuntero> Para solo borrar el archivo no?
<mimecar> porque tendrías mal la configuración del login y es posible que ni te aparezca
<Ubuntero> Pero puedo entrar por tty y reinstalar lightdm
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Ubuntero> no?
<mimecar> yo te digo los pasos para recuperarte de un error si algo sale mal
<mimecar> si no lo ves necesarios no los hagas
<Ubuntero> porsupuesto
<Ubuntero> Bien, obvio haré el respaldo de archivos
<Ubuntero> Bueno, ya vengo
<Ubuntero> No funcionó
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar otras formas de cambiar la resolución
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Busindre> Ubuntero: una vez iniciado, ves bien la resolución?
<Ubuntero> La última
<Ubuntero> 16.04
<mimecar> esa es la última LTS
<mimecar> tienes la 16.10
<mimecar> pero debería irte igual
<Ubuntero> Voy a agregarle todas las resoluciones a monitor.xml que soporta el Tv a ver, y vuelvo a copiar a lightdm
<mimecar> no edites el archivo a mano
<Ubuntero> No, tengo la .04
<Ubuntero> primero edito el que está en .config
<Ubuntero> luego lo copio
<mimecar> ese archivo ya tiene la resolución corecta
<mimecar> porque te funciona después de hacer el login
<Ubuntero> REINICIO Y PRUEBO
<Ubuntero> ya vengo
<Ubuntero> nada
<Ubuntero> lo dejo como está
<Ubuntero> Pinche Windows, todo bien en él
<Ubuntero> muchas gracias
<Ubuntero> hasta luego
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-22
<sirix> buenas noches
<Vsg21> \o
<Vsg21> sirix* buenas noches.
<sirix> Vsg21: que tal, como te va
<Vsg21> bien yendome a dormir
<Vsg21> bueno raje saludos
<Alemarfar> Hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<Alemarfar> ????
<Ubuntero> Buenas
<Ubuntero> No puedo ejecutar nada como administrador en Ubuntu
<Ubuntero> Estuve leyendo por allí y una cosa es que necesito estar en el grupo admin
<Ubuntero> pero ya lo creé y nada
<Ubuntero> esto no me sirvió
<Ubuntero> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2013/07/recuperar-usuario-administrador.html
<Ubuntero> No me abra los gestores gráficos en admin
<Ubuntero> por terminal si
<MrTulias> Por lo general el usuario de la instalación es el usuario administrador... ¿es tu caso?
<MrTulias> creo que el grupo admin ya debería estar creado
<Ubuntero> Si, soy el administrador
<Ubuntero> El grupo no está creado y lo borré de nuevo ya que no funcionó
<Ubuntero> Mis grupos son: ubuntero adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<MrTulias> He leído algunas veces que puede haber problemas por ejecutar aplicaciones gráficas con sudo, se pueden desbarater los permisos
<MrTulias> creo que en aplicaciones gráficas hay que usar gksudo
<Ubuntero> SI, YA LO reinstalé
<Ubuntero> el problema es este: La base era Ubuntu con MATE, instalé unity y aquí no puedo
<Ubuntero> Si vuelvo a MATE si podré
<Ubuntero> pero no entiendo el por qué, estaba probando Plasma KDe y todo normal
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte, soy medio novato (por eso empiezo las frases con creo), quizás falte algo. ¿Cómo instalaste unity?
<Ubuntero> Por terminal
<Ubuntero> voy a probar cambiando las claves
<Ubuntero> no sirvió X_X
<MrTulias> Ubuntero, ¿instalaste el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop?
<Ubuntero> Claro
<Ubuntero> este es el error por terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365022/
<Ubuntero> ya estoy buscando en web
<Ubuntero> MrTulias, pues hice algo simple, borré mi contraseña y agregué una de nuevo
<Ubuntero> problema resuelto
<successus> salud
<Ubuntero> xD
 * Acacio hola
<nohsine> hola
<sevensat> Buenas
<sevensat> Alguien que pueda ayudarme con un tema relacionado con "wifislax" ?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
<Guest75793> Buenas gente. Una consulta. los videos de youtube siempre se quedan con la ruedita girando. como lo puedo solucionar
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-23
<sony-vaio> que lindo usar ubuntu 10
<sadac> hola
<sadac> buenas alguen pro que me pueda ayudar a socucinar problema soy principian(usuario de 6 horas ))
<GridCube> !pregunta sadac
<sadac> hola
<kubot> sadac: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sadac> es que estoy estudiando programación pero todas las computadoras de mi instituto usan geany pero aqui lo descarge y no me compila.
<darwin__> hola
<darwin__> soy uevo por estos rumbos y quiero apreder
<darwin__> hola
 * MrCodeDev hi :)
 * Acacio hola
<sevensat> Hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mas cuidense y disfruten de cada instante
<patadasAlHigado> Hola, alguien a probado ya el Ubuntu 16.10?
<patadasAlHigado> se recomienda?
<sirix> patadasAlHigado: si te gusta cambiar cada 6 meses.....estas bien, si no te quedas con la LTS :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-16
<BandittDev> Hola
<BandittDev> ¿Que tal?
<CdK1> Hi *
<CdK1> consulta
<BandittDev> Hey
<CdK1> tengo mi note con lvm encriptado en la cual en sda3 tengo root (/) var tmp y home
<CdK1> pero se borro :/
<CdK1> alguna manera de recuperar la onformacion
<BandittDev> :/ suele pasar
<BandittDev> Si, si hay
<CdK1> si, al jugar suele pasar mucho jajajaja
<BandittDev> Exacto jaja
<CdK1> la verdad creo que fue al momento de instalar desd eun live cd que pesco el disco con lvm
<BandittDev> Probaste verificando si el encriptado es removible?
<CdK1> estoy usando un live cd para recuperar la info
<CdK1> lo monte sin dramas
<BandittDev> Aaah ya, si si esp osible de esa manera
<CdK1> pero el toro dia intente instalar y se reinicio
<CdK1> se apago
<CdK1> y creo que ahi esta el problema
<CdK1> pero ya no me sale como lvm el disco
<BandittDev> ¿Como te aparece?
<CdK1> Device       Start        End    Sectors   Size Type
<CdK1> /dev/sda1     2048    1050623    1048576   512M EFI System
<CdK1> /dev/sda2  1050624    1550335     499712   244M Linux filesystem
<CdK1> /dev/sda3  1550336 1953523711 1951973376 930.8G Linux filesystem
<CdK1> BandittDev:
<BandittDev> Ok, es posible salvarlo
<CdK1> algùn manual que me recomiendes?
<BandittDev> Si dejame echarle un ojo a mis docs xD
<CdK1> pk la verdad que los docs me dan lo mismo (tenia muuuucha pega)
<CdK1> pero me interesan las fotos de mi hijo
<CdK1> que son como 500 gb
<CdK1> :/
<BandittDev> xD Dejame revisar mis viejos manuales y te paso uno
<BandittDev> Tu disco aparece o no?
<CdK1> el disco aparece pero como si fuera nuevo jajaja
<CdK1> es el sda3
<CdK1> BandittDev:
<CdK1> el disco aparece como si fuera nuevo con fdisl
<CdK1> es el sda3 que peguè recièn
<BandittDev> He vuelto
<BandittDev> No consegui nada, sin embargo aparece como nuevo que no tiene datos o si tiene peso?
<CdK1> es el sda3 que peguè recièn/dev/sda3  1550336 1953523711 1951973376 930.8G Linux filesystem
<CdK1>  
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<angelkde> hola a todos
<Arielon> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-17
<neyder> hola!!!
<Tiffon> nas
<BandittDev> Hola a todos!
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-18
<Andres_> .
<nescrofius> Hola gente, alguien disponible para hacerles una pregunta?
<debsan_> !pregunta
<debsan> !ask
<nescrofius> Hola, estoy usando Ubuntu 17.04 en máquina vurtual VMware, el punto es que quiero instalar un cliente de irc que se llama Relay, y no lo puedo hacer, ahi te paso el link de Youtube para que lo veas
<nescrofius> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE55-MvcBw4
<nescrofius> Y el lnk de descarga de Github : https://github.com/agronick/Relay
<debsan> nescrofius, no puedo ver youtube. No tengo buen internet. Lo estas tratando de instalar desde ppa ?
<debsan> nescrofius, Deberias seguir esos 3 pasos que estan en la web de github. En todo caso, que error te muestra ?
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-19
<nescrofius> Ahi te paso el mensaje
<nescrofius> ingreso sudo apt-add-repository "ppa:agronick/relay" y se descargan muchos paquetes, sudo apt-get update
<nescrofius>  y por último : sudo apt-get install relay  y sale esto: Reading package lists... Done
<nescrofius> Building dependency tree
<nescrofius> Reading state information... Done
<nescrofius> E: Unable to locate package relay
<nescrofius> En estos momentos le estaba escribiendo un correo a Kyle Agronick, a ver si me dá la solución, espero que lo lea, va a estar buena esa parte!
<debsan> nescrofius, no pegues texto aca. Usa patebin para eso y comparti el link. Copia la salida de este comando: sudo apt-add-repository "ppa:agronick/relay"
<nescrofius> Listo
<nescrofius> Gracias por el dato, en realidad hace un par de días que ando por irc y no sé las reglas básicas
<debsan_> no hay drama
<debsan_> el link de pastebin si copialo aqui, asi pueden ayudarte: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nescrofius> Tendría que dejarme de estas boludeces, en realidad estoy usando Ubuntu en máquina virtual y Hexchat en Windows, solo minimizo la VMware y listo, jajá
<nescrofius> Pero me gustó Relay y me dió bronca no poder instalarlo
<nescrofius> Te mando un abrazo y gracias de verdad por tratar de solucionar el problema
<su> hi there
<su> any dev in django?
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-20
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumone el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-21
<LicenciaGratuita> como estan
<lasl> Hola, que tal?
<lasl> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problemilla que tengo usando grep y find?
<lasl> Nadie despierto?
<st_iron> hola a todos
<Soul-Sing> no costales here?
<Iberian> Hola a todos/as.
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-22
<xulsman> hola alguien por ahi?
<mimecar> buenos días
 * acacio ola
<mimecar> hola acacio
<acacio> ola mimecar que tal?
<mimecar> descansando un poco
<acacio> yo recien me siento en la computadora , asi que  toca hacer algo xD
<DELLtra> hi 0/
<DELLtra> asdasd
<libertycity> hola
<libertycity> alguien me ayuda?
<debsan_> libertycity, https://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys (leete el comentario 1 y 2). y de aqui: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices (el 1, 2 y 3)
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-19
<BoF> buenas gente alguno de utiliza ubuntu en amc?
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-20
<fenixir> .
 * fenixir pasen linca noche , hasta la proxima👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-21
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> tengo  la version 18.04 y cuando hago un df -hl me muestra todos las particiones y puntos de montaje
<anikras> me gustaria saber si es posible evitar que salgan los /snap/applications
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-14
<unknown_> la
<n-iCe> la
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-15
<haderach> Linux App Summit 2019 en Barcelona. https://linuxappsummit.org/
<haderach> Patrocinado por Canonical.
<ceibal> ceibal
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-16
<jeloume> Buenas
<jeloume> gente, hay manera de algun programa que me ayude a guardar configuraciones?
<jeloume> tipo voy instalando paquetes, configurando archivos, y que vaya quedando todo guardado, y si en algun momento quiero pasarlo a otra maquina no tenga q hacerlo todo de nuevo?
<jeloume> o tengo que hacerlo a mano en bash?
<GridCube> hi
 * unknown_ ola👀
<GridCube> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-17
<unknown_>  manejo mejor 👀
<unknown_> ola
<GridCube> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-18
 * unknown_ ola👀
